# AGESA FW stack patched bioses for 3rd gen



## The Stilt

I decided to put these under a separate thread, since there are already quite many bioses available.

File naming: Original bios build (version), M = modified, FI (4649 ASCII, i.e. SMU 46.49).
Besides the actual SMU FW, these files also contain up to date PSP, PMU (IMC) FWs, bootloaders and decryption keys, depending on their original state (some already had them).

*ASROCK

*ASROCK B450 Pro4 - 3.60MFI
ASROCK B450 Fatal1ty Gaming-ITX/ac - 3.50MFI
ASROCK B450M Pro 4 - 3.60MFI
ASROCK B450M Steel Legend - 2.70MFI
ASROCK X470 Master SLI - 3.50MFI
ASROCK X470 Master SLI/ac - 3.50MFI
ASROCK X470 TAICHI - 3.60MFI

Recommended update method for the board(s) above: Flashrom

*ASUS

*CROSSHAIR VI HERO - 0002MFI
CROSSHAIR VI HERO WI-FI - 0002MFI
CROSSHAIR VI Extreme - 0003MFI
CROSSHAIR VII HERO - 0002MFI
CROSSHAIR VII HERO WI-FI - 0002MFI

Recommended update method for the board(s) above: USB Flashback

Strix B350-F Gaming - 5216MFI
Strix B350-I Gaming - 5216MFI
Strix B450-E Gaming - 2704MFI
Strix X370-I Gaming - 5204MFI
Strix X470-F Gaming - 5216MFI
TUF X470-Plus Gaming - 5216MFI

Recommended update method for the board(s) above: Flashrom
*
BIOSTAR

*BIOSTAR Racing X570GT8 - 730MFI

Recommended update method for the board(s) above: Biostar Bios Update Utility

*GIGABYTE

*GIGABYTE X370 GAMING K3 - F42AMFI
GIGABYTE X370 AORUS GAMING 5 - F42BMFI
GIGABYTE X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI - F42AMFI
GIGABYTE X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING - F42AMFI

Recommended update method for the board(s) above: Modified Efiflash or Flashrom

*MSI

*
MSI B350I PRO AC - 1CMMFI
MSI B350 Tomahawk - 1OMMFI
MSI B350M BAZOOKA - 1LMMFI
MSI B350M GAMING PRO - 2NMMFI
MSI B350M MORTAR - 1MMMFI
MSI B350M MORTAR ARCTIC - AKMMFI
MSI B350M PRO-VDH - AJMMFI
MSI X370 GAMING M7 ACK - 1FMMFI
MSI X370 GAMING PRO - 4IMMFI
MSI X370 GAMING PRO CARBON - 1NPMFI
MSI X370 KRAIT GAMING - 1JMMFI
MSI X370 SLI PLUS - 3JMMFI
MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM - 1MMMFI
MSI B450 GAMING PLUS - 1B0MFI
MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC - 190MFI
MSI B450-A PRO - AA0MFI
MSI B450M GAMING PLUS - 190MFI
MSI B450M MORTAR TITANIUM - A9MFI
MSI B450M MORTAR - 1B1MFI
MSI B450I GAMING PLUS AC - A90MFI
MSI B450 Tomahawk - 1C1MFI
MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX - 331MFI
MSI X470 GAMING M7 AC - 1B0MFI
MSI X470 GAMING PLUS - AE1MFI
MSI X470 GAMING PLUS MAX - H10MFI
MSI X470 GAMING PRO - 1C1MFI
MSI X470 GAMING PRO CARBON - 2B0MFI
MSI X470 GAMING PRO CARBON AC - 1B2MFI
MSI X570 Godlike - 140MFI

Recommended update method for the board(s) above: MSI M-Flash

In addition to these, there is a new way to update the bioses.
I have added Ryzen support to the Flashrom project and descriptions for some of the previously unsupported 1.8V NOR flashes, commonly used on AM4 motherboards.
It is almost certain that not all NOR flashes used on AM4 motherboards are currently supported however, adding the support for them is rather straightforward.

The advantage of using the custom Flashrom version is that, it not only ignores the bios protections present (secure flash) but it also can program 256Mb flashes (unlike AFUDOS, AFUEFI and AFUWin from AMI).

So far this Flashrom build has been only tested on ASUS CROSSHAIR VIII Formula motherboard.
Because of that, it would be a good idea for the users to try this application and see if there are any issues with unsupported flash parts.
It can be tested without any actual programming, meaning there is no risk in corrupting the bios.

Flashrom runs in DOS (*MS-DOS*, NOT FreeDOS, etc) so there are couple steps that are required to set up that environment.

Flashrom 1.1 with Ryzen support

*Windows 7 and Windows 8 users:

*- Download the portable version of the latest Rufus release: https://rufus.ie/
- Connect a USB stick to the computer and launch Rufus.
- Select the correct device from the "device" drop-down menu (the USB-stick) and select MS-DOS from the "Boot selection" drop-down menu.
- Click start and wait the process to complete.
- Extract the two .exe files found in FRZN.zip archive to the root of the USB stick.
- Reboot the system and enter the bios. Under "Boot" tab make sure that CSM is enabled (if not, enable & save). Select the correct USB device from the boot override section (NOTE: NOT the one beginning with "UEFI:").
- After the system has loaded DOS, you can type in "flashrom -p internal" command to check if the SPI controller and the flash part itself is being detected properly. 

*Windows 10 users:

*Starting from Windows 10, Microsoft no longer supplies the files required by MS-DOS environment with the OS.
Because of that, there are couple additional things that are required to get around the issue. First, instead of using the normal version of Rufus, you need to use a version which have been modified in a way which prevents the app from hiding the "MS-DOS" option on Win 10 systems. Secondly, you need to download the required Dll, which contains the files that are no longer supplied with Windows 10. After downloading the Dll, you need to place it to the "Windows\System32" folder in the sysroot. Then you are able to create a MS-DOS bootable USB stick using the same instructions as for Windows 7 / Windows 8. The dll can be removed after the MS-DOS bootable drive has been created, since obviously it is not used by the Win 10 system.

- The modified version, which I have personally compiled from Git sources can be downloaded from this link: Rufus_3.8.1579_Win10_MSDOS-Mod
- Since the required Dll file is property of Microsoft, I cannot share it. An untampered copy of the required diskcopy.dll file (e.g. on my system) has SHA-1 checksum of 6761320C6CDC0870D1DF62C2C988A8D1622CBC6E and it can be found from third party sites (such as this: diskcopy.dll from WinPCWare) through Googling the SHA-1 hash. But as I said, you can get the file from other locations / sources as well as long as you make sure its clean.

*Note: DOS requires the filenames to meet the 8.3 naming format. This means that the filename "xxxx." cannot be longer than 8 characters, and that the suffix ".xxx" cannot be longer than three characters.*

So if you have the time to try the new flasher, please do so.
That way we can see if there are any flash parts that need to be added to the program.

The program will state: "Found xxx flash chip "xxx" (xxx kB, SPI) mapped at physical address 0xfe000000" if the flash is detected.
Otherwise the flash part isn't detected and needs to be added. In this case, please take a picture of the message the program outputs and post it to this threads inside "Spoiler" tags.

The custom Flashrom version has been tested on 3000-series Ryzen CPUs, but it should work on all Ryzen generations regardless.

*GPL compliance*



Spoiler



Flashrom 188127e5692df218c560253095a1e96cdff7c6cd patch
Rufus bf8d888b212cde450afcabeba9b0c2845d523223 patch


----------



## bbowseroctacore

awesome work as per usual - have been getting 4.575 boosts for 3 bios' now with 3800x on cvie - but always keen to see if there is any improvement - thanx for ur time @The Stilt


----------



## gerardfraser

Awesome thanks again for sharing.I have asked and The Stilt and he provided a modified BIOS and it work's as expected ,without loss in performance .Thanks again.

MSI X470 Gaming Plus AE1MFI- based on 7B79vAE1(Beta version) 1.0.0.3AB


----------



## Veii

*Demonstration Tutorial*
The tool supports several programmers, as well as flashing GPU ROMs 

Typically you do 
*dir*
first, before you even try any command 
- to know what you have to type, as there is no TAB Autocomplete sadly 










Code:


flashrom -p internal -r BACKUP.BIN

Should be used in the first place
Not only do you backup NVRAM, GUID, Board Serial & current Presets
But you also Test if your Flashchip can be read, 
before going the vague way of erasing and trying to write to it
Overall always do it the first time when you try it on a new board :thumb:

Keep your filenames at *8 digits* max 
We don't have TAB Support and you don't want guessing your filename
MS-DOS does support random USB removable, if you ever worry about your stick dying midflash / or you messed up your names and want to correct
But dont't count on it to reinitialise, as the files are preloaded into RAM


Code:


flashrom -p internal -w filename.bin

This command *Erases* & *Writes* your bios (be it whatever extension) to your board 








The flashing process all-together takes about 5-15min
The erasing progress for 16mb chips about 90sec

*IF *something *Fails*, let's say the stick dies mid flash and it errors out 
- DO NOT cut power to the system :exclamati
Be sure to *keep it running* as long as you can, because it is able to support hotplug and the community can help you re-flash it from a 2nd USB
(in case your bios file was messed up and you need to correct something or it exceeds flash size)
Overall, keep it running and seek for help :exclamati
The Flashrom Page has an IIRC chat, OCN is here 
- just never turn off a system after erased but failed flash 

Flashing Manual <－ because -h page in ms-dos is not scroll-able 
*At the end*, cold boot your system (*PSU off*)
often it can happen that even after SPI flash, the bios was preloaded 
- soo cutting power is recommended 

+rep @*The Stilt* 
~ it does work flawlessly, lazy me doens't have to use the EVC2 on another notebook and crawl under the desk to attach :specool:


----------



## Synoxia

So good. So good. I already have the SMU mod but now with this thread i think i can fairly say that Stilt is now OCN.net ryzen jesus


----------



## dsanke

Thanks for you, sir.
Could you please update SMUs for this BIOS: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/..._GAMING/ROG-STRIX-X370-I-GAMING-ASUS-5204.zip ?
I am also learning how to replace them , I've compared your modification between official BIOS but I can not find the point.


----------



## Moeppel

I won't get around to try any of these until later today but holy crap is it a relief to no longer having to wait (and cry) in _ASUS X370_ and _MSI B450_.

Thank you kindly.


Should any issues arise with the new flashing tool I'll have you know. I'll be going through a C6H and MSI B450I Gaming AC.


----------



## NikoZBK

Thanks for doing this. If you're taking requests, could you patch this BIOS for MSI B350 Tomahawk? http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A34v1O.zip

Thank you.


----------



## The Stilt

dsanke said:


> Thanks for you, sir.
> Could you please update SMUs for this BIOS: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/..._GAMING/ROG-STRIX-X370-I-GAMING-ASUS-5204.zip ?
> I am also learning how to replace them , I've compared your modification between official BIOS but I can not find the point.


Updated to OP.
Please use Flashrom to update.



NikoZBK said:


> Thanks for doing this. If you're taking requests, could you patch this BIOS for MSI B350 Tomahawk? http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A34v1O.zip
> 
> Thank you.


In OP.


----------



## MS_IS_HIT

Nice work @The Stilt! Do you use any kind of tool for this or manual work? I would be interested in a patch for the almost forgotten B450-A Pro from MSI (http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7B86vA8.zip). I've tried to patch it myself with SMU Patcher but offsets are invalid for it. It's still on 1003AB...


----------



## mtrai

Just wow man...by the way I am now only using yours to unhide all those hidden options. I just release 2 yesterday for the C7H boards. I think I need to coming up with a better naming system. If it is not too much trouble could you also post dates when you upload a new modded bios. By the way everyone likes our combined bios with all the fan options and of course other things.


----------



## Veii

Could you maybe take a look over on this X370 Taichi Bios & the official X470 Taichi one ?
Injecting SMU 46.34 was easy, on 46.49 i always end mid-sector (1usmus 46.49 code upload) 
PMU seems like didn't change away from 0.0.7.2 as i can tell 
Where do you update the rest ? (PSP, decryption keys) , by bootloader you mean ? 

Idk where i mess up always, if new SMU has to end mid-code, old is too big ?
Feels like the shared code is too small ? :thinking:
If you could share some insight where you patch it, it would be easier to complete the list of boards 

I would like to patch over the whole GALAX x ASRock event bios Steel Legend lineup
(B450(M),X470,X570) 
Because those special edition bioses started to disappear, but the community could be happy having them~
just i really lack of information ^^#


----------



## The Stilt

Veii said:


> Could you maybe take a look over on this X370 Taichi Bios & the official X470 Taichi one ?
> Injecting SMU 46.34 was easy, on 46.49 i always end mid-sector (1usmus 46.49 code upload)
> PMU seems like didn't change away from 0.0.7.2 as i can tell
> Where do you update the rest ? (PSP, decryption keys) , by bootloader you mean ?
> 
> Idk where i mess up always, if new SMU has to end mid-code, old is too big ?
> Feels like the shared code is too small ? :thinking:
> If you could share some insight where you patch it, it would be easier to complete the list of boards
> 
> I would like to patch over the whole GALAX x ASRock event bios Steel Legend lineup
> (B450(M),X470,X570)
> Because those special edition bioses started to disappear, but the community could be happy having them~


Its about rebuilding the code directories.
It can be done by hand with the proper knowledge, but no sane person would do that.

I use a proprietary tool for the purpose.

Only the new modules need to be inserted, the rest are replaced in place.
For example with the new PMU, you need to insert its decryption keys for the PSP to use (and point the location), since the new FW is encrypted.
Without the correct keys in place, the system will hang to PMU init. The same goes for the new PSP bootloader.

The PMU was changed after the original 1.0.0.3 release, not sure which revision exactly.

I can do the ASRock bioses if you give me the links.


----------



## Hardstyler3

could you update the bios for this mainboard 

https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/TUF-X470-PLUS-GAMING/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## The Stilt

Hardstyler3 said:


> could you update the bios for this mainboard
> 
> https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/TUF-X470-PLUS-GAMING/HelpDesk_BIOS/


In OP.

This is a 256Mb file, so you need to use Flashrom.
Use the instructions in OP and test first if the flash part is properly detected (using "flashrom -p internal") command.
If the part is detected (make and model is show) and you decide to update (using "flashrom -p internal -w 5216MFI.ROM") command, the application will most likely issue
couple warnings (about master not supporting 4BA accesses). These can be ignored, since all AM4 256Mb boards already are running in 32-bit mode.

The flashing of these 256Mb parts can take up to 15 minutes, so be patient.


----------



## mongoled

Hi!

If someone has the time can they cook up a bios for 

https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM

The answers ive been getting back from MSI 'support' makes me believe that they are not going to bother updating these motherboards.



Although this may come across as a 'whinny git'

We have had no BIOS updates for X370 since July 1st .........


----------



## Veii

The Stilt said:


> Its about rebuilding the code directories.
> It can be done by hand with the proper knowledge, but no sane person would do that.
> 
> I use a proprietary tool for the purpose.


Haha i see 
I always patched by hand ^^# 
still need to learn to play with AMIBCP 



> For example with the new PMU, you need to insert its decryption keys for the PSP to use (and point the location), since the new FW is encrypted.





> The PMU was changed after the original 1.0.0.3 release, not sure which revision exactly.


Hmm i see, maybe ABBA and up exclusiv
Inserting the old 46.34 on an ABB bios did unlock AMD Overclocking on a B450 Toma, but idk if what we got is SMU + Encryption Hex or just SMU 


> Without the correct keys in place, the system will hang to PMU init. The same goes for the new PSP bootloader.


Then i guess we have to fully count on you 


> I can do the ASRock bioses if you give me the links.


Most important ones are the two linked above in my begging post 
for X370 and X470 (x370 has some patches by 1usmus + 46.34 SMU, X470 was raw)

Here is the package of the event exclusive ones 
Sorry for all the work :asleepysm
I would love to take over a bit of work - but need some pointing in the right direction ^^#
TGS2019 JP Exclusive ASRock BIOSes


----------



## The Stilt

mongoled said:


> Hi!
> 
> If someone has the time can they cook up a bios for
> 
> https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-XPOWER-GAMING-TITANIUM
> 
> The answers ive been getting back from MSI 'support' makes me believe that they are not going to bother updating these motherboards.
> 
> 
> 
> Although this may come across as a 'whinny git'
> 
> We have had no BIOS updates for X370 since July 1st .........


In OP.

Yeah, this seems to be the case with MSI when talking about B350/X370/B450 boards with 128Mb bioses.
I have a B350I PRO AC, which from the hardware side is one of the best AM4 boards in my opinion. Unfortunately the bios from the beginning of July was so bad
that the board was basically unusable with 3000-series CPUs. It was so bad that it actually failed to start around 4/5 times and also hanged in bios when FCLK and MEMCLK drop-downs were scrolled down to a certain point.
Making the same update for it, as I've done to the other boards improved things significantly. More than I ever thought, since even the issues which I thought were related to MSI's own code were fixed.


----------



## The Stilt

Veii said:


> Haha i see
> I always patched by hand ^^#
> still need to learn to play with AMIBCP
> 
> Hmm i see, maybe ABBA and up exclusiv
> Inserting the old 46.34 on an ABB bios did unlock AMD Overclocking on a B450 Toma, but idk if what we got is SMU + Encryption Hex or just SMU
> Then i guess we have to fully count on you
> Most important ones are the two linked above in my begging post
> for X370 and X470 (x370 has some patches by 1usmus + 46.34 SMU, X470 was raw)
> 
> Here is the package of the event exclusive ones
> Sorry for all the work :asleepysm
> I would love to take over a bit of work - but need some pointing in the right direction ^^#
> TGS2019 JP Exclusive ASRock BIOSes


All of those file.io links give 404 :thinking:


----------



## tumoch

Hi, could you please update the bios for this motherboard? Thanks

https://www.msi.com/images/support/icon/icon-download.png

I would also liike to know the procedure for doing the mod iif possible.


----------



## Veii

The Stilt said:


> All of those file.io links give 404 :thinking:


Wow alright ~ seems like too many users downloaded it 
TGS2019 Steel Legend Collection
X370 Taichi 5.80 (1usmus work with SpreadSpec)
X470 Taichi v3.6


----------



## mongoled

The Stilt said:


> In OP.
> 
> Yeah, this seems to be the case with MSI when talking about B350/X370/B450 boards with 128Mb bioses.
> I have a B350I PRO AC, which from the hardware side is one of the best AM4 boards in my opinion. Unfortunately the bios from the beginning of July was so bad
> that the board was basically unusable with 3000-series CPUs. It was so bad that it actually failed to start around 4/5 times and also hanged in bios when FCLK and MEMCLK drop-downs were scrolled down to a certain point.
> Making the same update for it, as I've done to the other boards improved things significantly. More than I ever thought, since even the issues which I thought were related to MSI's own code were fixed.


Hi!

thanks ever so much the making the time for ALL of us!

Very much appreciate it.

Once I got my UPS ready, will attempt to flash the BIOS.

In ALL the years I have been working with computers (since 1999) I have never come across such shambles at such a huge OEM.

From the offset, I should have never touched MSI, but I thought I would 'give them a go'

DFI was my weapon of choice, those days are long gone.......

Fortunately we have people like you to assist us when other cant.

Many thanks again


----------



## Perkabalo

If you have the time, could you take a look at?
http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7B89v1B1.zip
MSI B450m Mortar

Thanks.


----------



## TheLaggy

*thank you!*

@The Stilt:
You Sir, are a true hero, and a real benefit for the whole community!

Unfortunately, your statement/belief regarding MSI´s future behavior with the lack of support for the old platforms makes be sad, as this something I also foresee. 
Is there any chance that you could brew this fix into the latest MSI B450m Mortar Titanium Bios, that just came out today? It appears that this one is still on 1.0.0.3AB, which is a shame, as the quality of the MB is quite good..


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Thanks for all the time and effort you put into our community. Great work as always! 

Do you think the actual ABBA agesa will make much difference? or is the SMU mod alone a good reflection of that? 

Still patiently awaiting the new bios. But the boost gains over any other SMU is much better for me so I'm happy!


----------



## PummeL

Perkabalo said:


> If you have the time, could you take a look at?
> http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7B89v1B1.zip
> MSI B450m Mortar
> 
> Thanks.


I second this! It looks like someone already asked The Stlit to do the B450M Mortar Titanium and he came through. Hopefully he sees our posts!


----------



## n3o611

Hey,

is anyone able to adjust the x570 Taichi BIOS since ASRock is lacking behind this time...
Link: https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X570 Taichi/BIOS.html (Direct link for 2.00 -> http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X570 Taichi(2.00)ROM.zip)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Moeppel

The Stilt said:


> MSI B450I GAMING PRO AC - A91MFI


 Just to be absolutely safe since this board has no flashback.

This is supposed to be MSI B450I *Plus* rather than Pro, correct?

My Google-Fu seems to indicate that a MSI B450I Pro does not in fact exist.

If a Pro variant does exist, would it then be possible to provide a version for the MSI B450I Gaming Plus additionally?

I'll now proceed with my C6H.


----------



## The Stilt

Moeppel said:


> Just to be absolutely safe since this board has no flashback.
> 
> This is supposed to be MSI B450I *Plus* rather than Pro, correct?
> 
> My Google-Fu seems to indicate that a MSI B450I Pro does not in fact exist.
> 
> If a Pro variant does exist, would it then be possible to provide a version for the MSI B450I Gaming Plus additionally?
> 
> I'll now proceed with my C6H.


Yeah for Plus, sorry.
MSI changed to Plus from Pro with B450.


----------



## The Stilt

Veii said:


> Wow alright ~ seems like too many users downloaded it
> TGS2019 Steel Legend Collection
> X370 Taichi 5.80 (1usmus work with SpreadSpec)
> X470 Taichi v3.6


Unfortunately, ASRocks bioses appear to be a too big of a mess for me to touch them.

X470 Taichi 3.60 is the only version which has been built correctly to begin with.
All the rest either have a unindexed modules or completely missing directories?!

Have to wonder how they even build their bioses, since the tools AMD provide definitely don't do that.


----------



## The Stilt

n3o611 said:


> Hey,
> 
> is anyone able to adjust the x570 Taichi BIOS since ASRock is lacking behind this time...
> Link: https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X570 Taichi/BIOS.html (Direct link for 2.00 -> http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X570 Taichi(2.00)ROM.zip)
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Unfortunately I have to refuse this too, for the same reasons as other ASRock bioses (outside X470 Taichi).
There is something odd in the way ASRock has built these bioses, which makes me not want to touch them.


----------



## The Stilt

Perkabalo said:


> If you have the time, could you take a look at?
> http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7B89v1B1.zip
> MSI B450m Mortar
> 
> Thanks.





PummeL said:


> I second this! It looks like someone already asked The Stlit to do the B450M Mortar Titanium and he came through. Hopefully he sees our posts!


In OP.


----------



## Veii

The Stilt said:


> Unfortunately, ASRocks bioses appear to be a too big of a mess for me to touch them.
> 
> X470 Taichi 3.60 is the only version which has been built correctly to begin with.
> All the rest either have a unindexed modules or completely missing directories?!
> 
> Have to wonder how they even build their bioses, since the tools AMD provide definitely don't do that.


Hahaha i feel you ^^#
Alright, another try:
please could you check if this official X370 Taichi v5.80 works ?

Those G-Event bios-es are a mess too ? 
I wish the linked X370 would work 
Do you think you can enable Spread Spectrum as an option menu on the taichis ?
- getting one Taichi Bios done would mean both boards are covered 
(only the RBG feature was publicly broken on X470 5.80)


----------



## The Stilt

TheLaggy said:


> @*The Stilt* :
> You Sir, are a true hero, and a real benefit for the whole community!
> 
> Unfortunately, your statement/belief regarding MSI´s future behavior with the lack of support for the old platforms makes be sad, as this something I also foresee.
> Is there any chance that you could brew this fix into the latest MSI B450m Mortar Titanium Bios, that just came out today? It appears that this one is still on 1.0.0.3AB, which is a shame, as the quality of the MB is quite good..


Can you provide a link to the bios?


----------



## The Stilt

Veii said:


> Hahaha i feel you ^^#
> Alright, another try:
> please could you check if this official X370 Taichi v5.80 works ?
> 
> Those G-Event bios-es are a mess too ?
> I wish the linked X370 would work
> Do you think you can enable Spread Spectrum as an option menu on the taichis ?
> - getting one Taichi Bios done would mean both boards are covered
> (only the RBG feature was publicly broken on X470 5.80)


I checked the official one, as I don't touch pre-modified ones.
The 5.80 bios for X370 Taichi is missing the whole directory.


----------



## VPII

@The Stilt I have tried the Dancing Queen ABBA bios for my Msi Meg X570 Ace but performance is not up to par. I found the last official bios they released with 1.0.0.3 ABB is much better on the performance side, I got really nice jumps in CB20 with my normal manual overclock, something like 100 points more which I think is pretty good. Obviously the ABBA bios is beta which is why it does not work as it should yet. I also noticed when running stock I do get my single core on the 3900X to go all the way up to 4.6ghz but not during load, it will fluctuate between 4.55 and even drop to 4.3 or there about. That is when I run CB20 and set affinity to the cores that actually reaches 4.6ghz. 

Interestingly you cannot go to details for CB20 under Task Manager, but with Hwinfo64 running I select details for it and scroll to CB20 where I can set priority and affinity.


----------



## mongoled

@The Stilt

Just to let you know the BIOS flash went according to plan.

I am updating my findings in the thread for my motherboard.

FYI

I had to rename the file to be the same as the original MSI BIOS file otherwise M-Flash cant see it.

Many thanks


----------



## Veii

The Stilt said:


> Unfortunately I have to refuse this too, for the same reasons as other ASRock bioses (outside X470 Taichi).
> There is something odd in the way ASRock has built these bioses, which makes me not want to touch them.


They where a mess already before
Sadly next to the Crosshair Hero lineup the only boards which always had AMD CBS and PBS unlocked :/

If you ever are bored someday - i can play the testing rabbit on the taichis 
That board was soo often dead, it doesn't matter for me anymore/warranty vise too, i can revive it~




The Stilt said:


> I checked the official one, as I don't touch pre-modified ones.
> The 5.80 bios for X370 Taichi is missing the whole directory.


Wow - no wonder the X470 3.46 beta worked better on my side ^^#

The event bioses where public leaches from the JP ASRock - but they where time based only 
Idk what they messed up as they have the same version number as their normal bioses , just without the fresh reskin by the GALAX x ASRock x AMD event

Yea overall, getting one X series Taichi bios done would be enough~
It should help X370 and X470 / as the boards are build fully identical 
- absolutely no difference, just some X470 (not even all) have the MX25U25645G (32MB) while the bioses are optimised for the MX2512835F (16MB)

Hmm X470 according to my tests:
3.60
3.50
3.46 
where all fine (under it no)
X370 maybe the 5.5 could be fine, but even the 5.1 was buggy


----------



## SexySale

*Asus ROG X470-F*

Hi guys,

Can you help us @The Stilt integrating new SMU 46.49.0 into Asus ROG X470-F ABB bios - https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/m...-ASUS-5216.zip ?

If you still against it, please let us know.

Thank you for everything.


----------



## The Stilt

tumoch said:


> Hi, could you please update the bios for this motherboard? Thanks
> 
> https://www.msi.com/images/support/icon/icon-download.png
> 
> I would also liike to know the procedure for doing the mod iif possible.


What board might this be (check the link)?


----------



## The Stilt

SexySale said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can you help us @*The Stilt* integrating new SMU 46.49.0 into Asus ROG X470-F ABB bios - https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/m...-ASUS-5216.zip ?
> 
> If you still against it, please let us know.
> 
> Thank you for everything.


Already in OP.
Flashrom only.


----------



## SexySale

The Stilt said:


> Already in OP.
> Flashrom only.


Thank you man. You are best


----------



## jvmattt

hi,

sent you a PM about msi x470 gaming pro. i would like to ask you if it is possible to mod this board bios as it might be kinda the same as x470 gaming plus.

thanks in advance  

https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X470-GAMING-PRO


----------



## Veii

The Stilt said:


> *ASROCK
> 
> *ASROCK X470 Taichi - 3.60MFI
> Recommended update method for the board(s) above: Flashrom


Tested, approved runs fine
Bios mouse movement is smoother, got like 1% higher IPC then before ^^#
CineR20 - 3952CB
CineR15 - 1753CB
Memory doesn't Bug out as long as BankGroupSwap *Alt* is force enable
ZenState Perfomance Bias runs fine
Ya bios works on X370 & X470 :thumb:

*Thank you ! *:clock: 
* users who want to flash it, rename it - file extension still overshoots and you can't type it in


----------



## NikoZBK

Thanks for patching the B350 tomahawk. Can confirm it flashed perfectly fine


----------



## The Stilt

jvmattt said:


> hi,
> 
> sent you a PM about msi x470 gaming pro. i would like to ask you if it is possible to mod this board bios as it might be kinda the same as x470 gaming plus.
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X470-GAMING-PRO


In OP.


----------



## mongoled

How petty!

A reddit user linked to this thread in the MSI_Gaming reddit sub forum

and guess what .....

MSI have hidden the thread so it no longer appears,

Though those of us who had posted in the thread are still getting notifications!

https://www.reddit.com/r/MSI_Gaming/comments/d50pgv/the_stlit_posted_a_handful_of_modded_bioss_with/

That they cant provide us x370/b350 users with a non beta bios is one thing.

That they decided to simply hide the thread stinks to high heaven.

Just shows the level they are at...


----------



## lily gfx

Hello^^
Any chance you can have a look at the MSI MEG X570 Godlike and patch it too?
Would be nice to hear what state the bios is in if possible, this is my first MSI.
It is ok if you do not want to or if patching is not possible. 
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MEG-X570-GODLIKE
http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7C34v14.zip


----------



## The Stilt

lily gfx said:


> Hello^^
> Any chance you can have a look at the MSI MEG X570 Godlike and patch it too?
> Would be nice to hear what state the bios is in if possible, this is my first MSI.
> It is ok if you do not want to or if patching is not possible.
> https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MEG-X570-GODLIKE
> http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7C34v14.zip


In OP.
I think there is a 1.0.0.3ABBA beta available somewhere thou.


----------



## liviut

Can you modify this bios for the msi x370 gaming pro carbon? Thanks in advance
http://msi-ftp.de:8080/main.html?do...1e06657d372dc0c3305&realfilename=7A32_1NQ.zip


----------



## Nighthog

I would like to see a modified BIOS for the *Biostar X470GT8* as I still have that laying around not used at the moment. They haven't updated to ABBA yet.
You did the X570 version I saw.
Memory OC was atrocious up to the 0.0.7.2 Version. I've heard the 1.0.0.3AB is better but I've not had time to pick the board up again, I lack the extra memory kit for it unless I steal from my main. And I'll use the 1700 on it anyway.

Nothing you actually need to do as I don't see me trying anytime soon to use it at the moment but would just be a nice touch for the few other users that might have the board. (there aren't many)


----------



## EddieZ

Any advantages/disadvantages for Zen+ CPU's (2600X) with these ABBA version?


----------



## The Stilt

EddieZ said:


> Any advantages/disadvantages for Zen+ CPU's (2600X) with these ABBA version?


None, as they use a completely different code path inside the binary.


----------



## The Stilt

liviut said:


> Can you modify this bios for the msi x370 gaming pro carbon? Thanks in advance
> http://msi-ftp.de:8080/main.html?do...1e06657d372dc0c3305&realfilename=7A32_1NQ.zip


Since the build hasn't been released officially by MSI, I won't add it to the OP.
I'm not sure if there is any meaningful difference compared to 1NP version, but give it a shot: MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon - 1NQMFI



Nighthog said:


> I would like to see a modified BIOS for the *Biostar X470GT8* as I still have that laying around not used at the moment. They haven't updated to ABBA yet.
> You did the X570 version I saw.
> Memory OC was atrocious up to the 0.0.7.2 Version. I've heard the 1.0.0.3AB is better but I've not had time to pick the board up again, I lack the extra memory kit for it unless I steal from my main. And I'll use the 1700 on it anyway.
> 
> Nothing you actually need to do as I don't see me trying anytime soon to use it at the moment but would just be a nice touch for the few other users that might have the board. (there aren't many)


Unfortunately the bioses for X470GT8 seem to be completely "broken".
I tried both 718 and 523 versions and I cannot even view the contents, as the indexing is invalid...


----------



## lily gfx

The Stilt said:


> In OP.
> I think there is a 1.0.0.3ABBA beta available somewhere thou.


Thank you it worked great^^

Found a bios on their FTP site for the MEG X570 ACE but not the MEG Godlike,
maybe they removed it. Thank you again for the patch^^


----------



## Nighthog

The Stilt said:


> Unfortunately the bioses for X470GT8 seem to be completely "broken".
> I tried both 718 and 523 versions and I cannot even view the contents, as the indexing is invalid...


Well thanks for taking a look at least, that's more than was necessary already!

I tried to do some Modding myself way back before but was finding issue finding the stuff inside the blob but the modifications I did had no effect when flashing and viewing the BIOS so I dropped it.


----------



## liviut

Thank you very much, with this bios the voltages are way better than 1NP, and the boosting more consistent that's why i wanted this one, thank you very very much again.


----------



## mito1172

The Stilt said:


> None, as they use a completely different code path inside the binary.


Hello there. I have a 1800x processor, would this bios fit?


----------



## The Stilt

mito1172 said:


> Hello there. I have a 1800x processor, would this bios fit?


It will work, but there is simply no point in using them on other than 3000-series CPUs.


----------



## Synoxia

mito1172 said:


> Hello there. I have a 1800x processor, would this bios fit?


Yes but a 1800x completely ignores the newer, patched SMU. You won't see any difference in XFR algorithms.


----------



## mito1172

The Stilt said:


> It will work, but there is simply no point in using them on other than 3000-series CPUs.





Synoxia said:


> Yes but a 1800x completely ignores the newer, patched SMU. You won't see any difference in XFR algorithms.


thanks for the answer. I got a 7403 bios cold boot and the latest Q8 CODE error so I wanted to try it. I better get back to 7003 bios


----------



## gstomp

Hi Stilt, to comply with the copyright license of Flashrom and Rufus, you need to provide the complete source code for both programs, under the GPL version 2 for Flashrom, and version 3 for Rufus. I can't find a link on your OP, is this available anywhere?


----------



## dsanke

Thanks for your work!
I've tried Strix X370-I Gaming - 5204MFI with 3700X. PCIE 4.0 gone with new SMU.
It has 25MHz higher boost than SMU46.34.0 , but the multi thread performance is less than SMU46.34.0 ,because it drops to 3600MHz sometimes. 
Could you please modify this BIOS with SMU46.34.0 ?


----------



## Synoxia

mito1172 said:


> thanks for the answer. I got a 7403 bios cold boot and the latest Q8 CODE error so I wanted to try it. I better get back to 7003 bios


Try bioses before ryzen 2000 release. There's a possibility that they could perform better on your cpu because they are only optimized for 1st gen. Not sure though.


----------



## bahur

That a great work and effort. Thanks.

I have a noob question though - why use flashrom under DOS specifically? I mostly run linux or windows 8.1 on my machine and flashrom is available under linux. Will it fail?

Another noobier question - I have an Asus rog strix b350-f. Since the first day I got the 3600 on it, it has boosted correctly (originally with 1.0.0.2, then with 1.0.0.3 ab and now with 1.0.0.3 abb). No PBO is enabled. It boosts to 4.2 (some cores actually read as 4290.8, most as 4193.2), front side bus most of the time 99.8 but 102.2 on occasion, even under prime 95 with 256/256 and FM3 single thread it stays at 42x. 12 threads under the same hover all cores at 40.3x to 40.6x. Idle voltage is 0.919. The only things I did is set -0.0750 voltage offset (it was going a little high for my taste under load) and set memory to 3200 (I have crappy 3000 rated hynix). 

What benefit will this patched bios bring to the setup? 

Thanks


----------



## mito1172

Synoxia said:


> Try bioses before ryzen 2000 release. There's a possibility that they could perform better on your cpu because they are only optimized for 1st gen. Not sure though.


Thank you. 7003 got back to the bios without problems. this bios is problematic.

CROSSHAIR VI HERO BIOS 7403
1.Improve system performance.
2.Update AM4 Combo PI 1.0.0.3 Patch ABB
a.Fixes a compatibility issue with Destiny 2
b.Fixes an issue with certain Linux distros
c.Removes Gen 4 support when using Ryzen 3000 CPUs
3.Improves EZFlash performance to reduce boot time.


----------



## joost123

Hello
I'm coming from reddit thread
Thank you so much for your job @The Stilt 
Is there any chance to get b450 gaming plus bios? https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/B450-GAMING-PLUS
Tya

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## SexySale

@The Stilt, thank you! 
New X470-F BIOS worked flawlessly using Flashrom and boosts are now there  
I am very grateful, like this entire community.

However, I have a problem I didn't had before.
My BCLK is 99.8Mhz every time - http://prntscr.com/p73s4l (Auto OC + PBO)

I tried Load optimized defaults, No Memory OC, manual Memory OC control with manual 100 BCLK.
My Board BIOS doesn't have Spread spectrum control to give that a shot 

This was not happening in previous versions. 
Do you know maybe how to fix that?

Thank you.


----------



## CapKrunch

@The Stilt , thank you.

bios for b450 tomahawk work just fine and 3700x boosted as expected.


----------



## mongoled

So far looks like only the MSI X370 Titanium has no improvements with the updated SMU.

I dont have the technical knowledge to understand how and why this motherboard is not responding to the new SMU.

From prior experience, learning about some of the other underwhelming aspects of this motherboard (even though it was a 'flagship' motherboard at the time) I wouldn't be surprised that MSI skipped other corners to get a beta bios out for the motherboard and from the looks of it the BIOS would need to be re-engineered to be able to work with the new SMU (this is just guess work on my behalf).

So looks like I will attempt to contact MSI Germany as someone suggested to me as MSI Headquarters are completely unhelpful....


----------



## SexySale

mongoled said:


> So far looks like only the MSI X370 Titanium has no improvements with the updated SMU.
> 
> I dont have the technical knowledge to understand how and why this motherboard is not responding to the new SMU.
> 
> From prior experience, learning about some of the other underwhelming aspects of this motherboard (even though it was a 'flagship' motherboard at the time) I wouldn't be surprised that MSI skipped other corners to get a beta bios out for the motherboard and from the looks of it the BIOS would need to be re-engineered to be able to work with the new SMU (this is just guess work on my behalf).
> 
> So looks like I will attempt to contact MSI Germany as someone suggested to me as MSI Headquarters are completely unhelpful....


I recomend to do next, before you dismiss it totally. 
1. Go to BIOS and Load Optimised Defaults (Just to be sure)
2. Uninstall AMD Chipset drivers and restart after it finish (no matter you have newest one)
3. Download latest AMD Chipset drivers, install and restart.
4. Open HWInfo and turn Sensors only and in Settings make 500ms pull rate. Minimize it. (You can follow directions from der8auer Boost survey directions to set it up)
5. Use Browser (YT, cruise the net), play a game, run Cinebench, etc...

Look at Maximum column and report back.


----------



## mongoled

SexySale said:


> I recomend to do next, before you dismiss it totally.
> 1. Go to BIOS and Load Optimised Defaults (Just to be sure)
> 2. Uninstall AMD Chipset drivers and restart after it finish (no matter you have newest one)
> 3. Download latest AMD Chipset drivers, install and restart.
> 4. Open HWInfo and turn Sensors only and in Settings make 500ms pull rate. Minimize it. (You can follow directions from der8auer Boost survey directions to set it up)
> 5. Use Browser (YT, cruise the net), play a game, run Cinebench, etc...
> 
> Look at Maximum column and report back.


Hi!

1/ Already done.
2/ Have not attempted this, have also read to uninstall Ryzen Master.
3/ Follows from 2
4/ Already have this setup
5/ Wont go to the level of testing unless I know the BIOS can do what I demand from it.

My understanding is that none of the above options will allow 1900 IF to work (its working on the release beta BIOS).

Regards to uninstall of Ryzen Master, from what ive followed, it seems that Ryzen Master makes hooks into the UEFI BIOS.

What I am unsure of is, what occurs when one has a dual boot system with Ryzen Master installed in both drives, as this is how I have my config, one SSD for testing new BIOS, Chipset etc etc and the other drive as my 'working OS'.

Anyhow, I am going to give the BIOS 'The Stilt' created one more try.

I know for others, setting the SOC/VDDG/VDDP voltages assisted them in getting 1900 IF working, however although I have not tried fixing them, they are at the same values as pre 'The Stilt' BIOS update.

Oh and another anomaly I have seen.

MSI forwarded to me a .1MN BIOS (the BIOS on the support page is .1MM), now get this, when I flashed to the .1MN BIOS my fan profiles were deleted, no issue there, but when I flashed back to the .1MM BIOS the fan profiles re-appeared!!

How does that exactly work, im not sure, just have some vague ideas ...............


** EDIT **
Small amendment re fan profiles, the values in the BIOS show as defaults, but the characteristics of how the fans act is how they were initially set.


I.e. the GUI shows different values to what is written 'elsewhere' ....


----------



## SexySale

mongoled said:


> Hi!
> 
> 1/ Already done.
> 2/ Have not attempted this, have also read to uninstall Ryzen Master.
> 3/ Follows from 2
> 4/ Already have this setup
> 5/ Wont go to the level of testing unless I know the BIOS can do what I demand from it.
> 
> My understanding is that none of the above options will allow 1900 IF to work (its working on the release beta BIOS).
> 
> Regards to uninstall of Ryzen Master, from what ive followed, it seems that Ryzen Master makes hooks into the UEFI BIOS.
> 
> What I am unsure of is, what occurs when one has a dual boot system with Ryzen Master installed in both drives, as this is how I have my config, one SSD for testing new BIOS, Chipset etc etc and the other drive as my 'working OS'.
> 
> Anyhow, I am going to give the BIOS 'The Stilt' created one more try.
> 
> I know for others, setting the SOC/VDDG/VDDP voltages assisted them in getting 1900 IF working, however although I have not tried fixing them, they are at the same values as pre 'The Stilt' BIOS update.
> 
> Oh and another anomaly I have seen.
> 
> MSI forwarded to me a .1MN BIOS (the BIOS on the support page is .1MM), now get this, when I flashed to the .1MN BIOS my fan profiles were deleted, no issue there, but when I flashed back to the .1MM BIOS the fan profiles re-appeared!!
> 
> How does that exactly work, im not sure, just have some vague ideas ...............
> 
> 
> ** EDIT **
> Small amendment re fan profiles, the values in the BIOS show as defaults, but the characteristics of how the fans act is how they were initially set.
> 
> 
> I.e. the GUI shows different values to what is written 'elsewhere' ....


I can't confirm nor claim about boost characteristics on your board or BIOS. Maybe there is something wrong with BIOS version, but I think this is unrelated to SMU.

However, I can only confirm from my experience, like many others on this thread, that SMU patch is working. Boosts are there and verified.

Try those steps I mention, just to be sure as also @1usmus mentioned to reinstall drivers after SMU update.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...membench-0-8-dram-bench-570.html#post28129216

Hope that someone from this thread has the same board with same BIOS to confirm.

Good luck man.


----------



## mongoled

SexySale said:


> I can't confirm nor claim about boost characteristics on your board or BIOS. Maybe there is something wrong with BIOS version, but I think this is unrelated to SMU.
> 
> However, I can only confirm from my experience, like many others on this thread, that SMU patch is working. Boosts are there and verified.
> 
> Try those steps I mention, just to be sure as also @1usmus mentioned to reinstall drivers after SMU update.
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...membench-0-8-dram-bench-570.html#post28129216
> 
> Hope that someone from this thread has the same board with same BIOS to confirm.
> 
> Good luck man.


Hi again!

appreciate your guidance,

Have 'The Stilts' BIOS running while I type this.

I uninstalled chipset drivers and Ryzen Master.

With the default AMD drivers and PBO disabled in the BIOS, the CPU is boosting to 4.4 Ghz as per spec.

I have dialled in the settings in my sig except for 3800/1900 (I am running 3733/1866 because of the IF issue), also running single channel as I destroyed one of my RAM sticks.

Will install the chipset drivers and see if there is a difference.

With original BIOS, I was running CPU offset of +0.0375, which was giving me single core boost speeds up to 4475 MHz at max voltage spike of 1.50xx v.

Yesterday when I tried the modified BIOS with the same settings, nothing was happening, i.e. CPU voltage was spiking the same manner but boost speeds were stuck at 4400 mhz.

Will report back !


----------



## SexySale

mongoled said:


> Hi again!
> 
> appreciate your guidance,
> 
> Have 'The Stilts' BIOS running while I type this.
> 
> I uninstalled chipset drivers and Ryzen Master.
> 
> With the default AMD drivers and PBO disabled in the BIOS, the CPU is boosting to 4.4 Ghz as per spec.
> 
> I have dialled in the settings in my sig except for 3800/1900 (I am running 3733/1866 because of the IF issue), also running single channel as I destroyed one of my RAM sticks.
> 
> Will install the chipset drivers and see if there is a difference.
> 
> With original BIOS, I was running CPU offset of +0.0375, which was giving me single core boost speeds up to 4475 MHz at max voltage spike of 1.50xx v.
> 
> Yesterday when I tried the modified BIOS with the same settings, nothing was happening, i.e. CPU voltage was spiking the same manner but boost speeds were stuck at 4400 mhz.
> 
> Will report back !


No problem.

I know it looks I am "playing smart" and you know your machine better.
Thing is that there is a reason behind your issue, same as I have BCLK 99.8 issue from this modified version.

So first is to remove all other reasons like drivers and BIOS settings, and then go from there...

Hope we both solve it.

Good luck man


----------



## mongoled

SexySale said:


> No problem.
> 
> I know it looks I am "playing smart" and you know your machine better.
> Thing is that there is a reason behind your issue, same as I have BCLK 99.8 issue from this modified version.
> 
> So first is to remove all other reasons like drivers and BIOS settings, and then go from there...
> 
> Hope we both solve it.
> 
> Good luck man


Hey man, 

it doesn't look that way to me ("playing smart")

I am old enough and experienced enough to work that out



Yup, procedure/protocol is very important and of course there are always reasons to why things occur in the manner they do.

This mainboard is stuck on 100 MHz, fortunately im not missing that .2



Anyhow, I am writing this with the +0.0375v offset and the CPU single core boost is limited to 25 mhz over 4400 mhz, vCore is again spiking to 1.50xx V

I will play with the PBO settings to see if I can get this to act differently

What I am using is

PBO set to advanced
PBO Scaler set to x10
PBO Boost enabled and set to 75 mhz

CPU-Z with PBO disabled was 526/4133

CPU-Z with above PBO settings is 524/4090

So obviously something is holding back the CPU to clocking higher.

Cooling is not an issue, see sig


----------



## mongoled

So ive been rebooting and changing PBO settings for the last half hour and I can say, at least for my setup, that PBO is completely broken.

PBO either does nothing or reduces performance.

All that the SMU seems to have done is allow the CPU to work at default clocks and nothing more.

Hopefully MSI will come out with something that is non beta, not holding my breath …………..


----------



## SexySale

mongoled said:


> So ive been rebooting and changing PBO settings for the last half hour and I can say, at least for my setup, that PBO is completely broken.
> 
> PBO either does nothing or reduces performance.
> 
> All that the SMU seems to have done is allow the CPU to work at default clocks and nothing more.
> 
> Hopefully MSI will come out with something that is non beta, not holding my breath …………..


This is my PBO on 3700X enabled: http://prntscr.com/p73s4l (ignore BCLK 99.8Mhz and 3rd frequency - I have reused the image from the previous post )
you can see it works on my board.

My PBO settings are:
- 4x Scalar
- 125Mhz
- PBO overrides by Motherboard
- Thermal limit 95

Try it...


----------



## mongoled

SexySale said:


> This is my PBO on 3700X enabled: http://prntscr.com/p73s4l (ignore BCLK 99.8Mhz and 3rd frequency - I have reused the image from the previous post )
> you can see it works on my board.
> 
> My PBO settings are:
> - 4x Scalar
> - 125Mhz
> - PBO overrides by Motherboard
> - Thermal limit 95
> 
> Try it...


Will try that, though I totally forgot to apply my LLC settings for the modified BIOS ...

That could be ALL the difference!

Will probably be later this evening though ...


----------



## TheLaggy

The Stilt said:


> Can you provide a link to the bios?



Hi, 



it appears that almost at the same time, you´ve added the correct version in the OP. I run some tests on my 3900x: Two cores boosting now with 4625/4600, Four cores with 4500-4575, rest of the cores aren´t chosen by windows and stay at 4325 max boost. 



Cpu-Z single core 552, CB20 single core 522. 


I´m absolutely happy with this. Thank you so much!


----------



## TheLaggy

mongoled said:


> CPU-Z with PBO disabled was 526/4133
> 
> CPU-Z with above PBO settings is 524/4090
> 
> So obviously something is holding back the CPU to clocking higher.
> 
> Cooling is not an issue, see sig



Same happens to me if I don´t manually enable Cool n´Quiet and Global c-state control under CPU features. 



Hope this helps


----------



## SketchyStunts

If you find the time, can you patch MSI B350M Bazooka?

https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/B350M-BAZOOKA


----------



## mongoled

TheLaggy said:


> Same happens to me if I don´t manually enable Cool n´Quiet and Global c-state control under CPU features.
> Hope this helps


What motherboard you on ??

I have those enabled


----------



## TheLaggy

msi b450m mortar titanium. I was hoping that it´s a common MSI issue, but guess I was wrong


----------



## mongoled

SexySale said:


> This is my PBO on 3700X enabled: http://prntscr.com/p73s4l (ignore BCLK 99.8Mhz and 3rd frequency - I have reused the image from the previous post )
> you can see it works on my board.
> 
> My PBO settings are:
> - 4x Scalar
> - 125Mhz
> - PBO overrides by Motherboard
> - Thermal limit 95
> 
> Try it...


 Tried them, made no difference. 

Max over 4400 mhz I could achieve on one core is 25 mhz

On release beta bios i have 4 cores hitting 4475 mhz and 2 cores hitting 4450 mhz

I applied exactly the same PBO/LLC/Voltage settings


----------



## mongoled

TheLaggy said:


> msi b450m mortar titanium. I was hoping that it´s a common MSI issue, but guess I was wrong


Well was worth the comment as im sure there are many users who wont know that these can effect the results!


----------



## gerardfraser

mongoled said:


> Anyhow, I am writing this with the +0.0375v offset and the CPU single core boost is limited to 25 mhz over 4400 mhz, vCore is again spiking to 1.50xx V




Things you can do.
Run all core overclock of 4300Mhz for better performance in the test you are testing.(Cinebench,gaming or what ever)

Ask The Stilt for further help and update the BIOS you had 4475Mhz use that one if you did not already.You probably did that already but I did not read all your post on here,reddit. 

Go back to the BIOS that you either had better fclk or boosting to 4475 if that is what you want,the higher numbers.

I can say 50Mhz is not going to make a difference and you being an old guy should know that this is true.

4300Mhz is your best bet ,you will have lower temperatures,run with lower voltage and higher numbers in benching over the original or any BIOS with boost so far to date.AMD CPU are great at overclocking themselves but as of today maybe 4300Mhz is the way to go ,it is achievable on 3600X/3700X or whatever CPU you have.When all final BIOS are released by AMD and motherboard manufactures then maybe PBO/PB/Override may be better than an all core overclock then.


----------



## mongoled

gerardfraser said:


> Things you can do.
> Run all core overclock of 4300Mhz for better performance in the test you are testing.(Cinebench,gaming or what ever)
> 
> Ask The Stilt for further help and update the BIOS you had 4475Mhz use that one if you did not already.You probably did that already but I did not read all your post on here,reddit.
> 
> Go back to the BIOS that you either had better fclk or boosting to 4475 if that is what you want,the higher numbers.
> 
> I can say 50Mhz is not going to make a difference and you being an old guy should know that this is true.
> 
> 4300Mhz is your best bet ,you will have lower temperatures,run with lower voltage and higher numbers in benching over the original or any BIOS with boost so far to date.AMD CPU are great at overclocking themselves but as of today maybe 4300Mhz is the way to go ,it is achievable on 3600X/3700X or whatever CPU you have.When all final BIOS are released by AMD and motherboard manufactures then maybe PBO/PB/Override may be better than an all core overclock then.


Hi, totally agree with your sentiments,

not going to miss those mhz, im mainly a tweaker and like to see things works as they have been designed to



And as you have correctly asserted, one would assume that they will eventually get the PBO working correctly.

My main gripe, is that it looks like we will never ever get 'properly' unlocked CPUs.

'Properly' meaning CPUs where we do have access to settings where one may be able to fry the CPU instantly.

But in the hands of a tweaker it would be gold


----------



## gerardfraser

Sorry off topic.Thanks again for update on BIOS.Always good to have someone share there knowledge for the masses.


----------



## Veii

@The Stilt , request for B450 Tomahawk Max
Old bioses are buggy
Pick one you find propperly compiled 

Have to check if MAX only has a bigger flashchip or not
But would be good for 3rd gen users if their bioses are not utter mess ^^


----------



## nfshp253

I would like to request for a modified version of the A8 BIOS for the B450-A Pro. The latest AA version has weird numbers/letters in place of normal numbers for RAM overclocking, which makes it impossible to use.


----------



## The Stilt

Veii said:


> @*The Stilt* , request for B450 Tomahawk Max
> Old bioses are buggy
> Pick one you find propperly compiled
> 
> Have to check if MAX only has a bigger flashchip or not
> But would be good for 3rd gen users if their bioses are not utter mess ^^


The whole point of Max models is having the 256Mb NOR, so they are useless for the owners of non-Max models.


----------



## Veii

The Stilt said:


> The whole point of Max models is having the 256Mb NOR, so they are useless for the owners of non-Max models.


Yes of course, was thinking max users using your B450 toma release if the remain parts are identical , couldn't find time to compare it

The request was needed for another user, well still is needed ^^#
They have problems with the latest official B450 toma max bios and the early ones
Causing pcie connection drop, the CSM bug and very low boost
Would you have time to check the latest & the beta ?, as the last 3 and early beta appears to be broken~


----------



## JaySNL

Heya! Is there any chance you can do an updated version for the Asrock B450M Pro4? Any version would be great, not really picky, just to get this memory bug out of the way


----------



## CRULL

Thanks so much Sir for taking the time doing this.

I am on the Strix B350-F. I didn't know a ROM file is the same as a BIN file. Once I found out I changed the extension on the file and tried the flash as per your excellent directions and it worked with no problem at all.

I already had the stock 5216 bios, once I flashed it with your version it set most settings back to auto and still booted into windows.

I have tried all kinds of things trying to get the correct boost on my 3600. With the latest 5216 stock bios...it would only boost to 4092mhz no matter what bios settings I had or what single core tests I tried. With your bios and some quick tests the boost seems to be actually working correctly. I'm seeing a single core r15 test at 4167 and 4192 is showing up sometimes as a max reading using hwinfo64.

PCMark10 might be better for a boost check then cinebench.....going to try that and will let you know.

Either way the boost seems to be much better then it has ever been...Thanks again.


----------



## The Stilt

Veii said:


> @*The Stilt* , request for B450 Tomahawk Max
> Old bioses are buggy
> Pick one you find propperly compiled
> 
> Have to check if MAX only has a bigger flashchip or not
> But would be good for 3rd gen users if their bioses are not utter mess ^^


In OP.



nfshp253 said:


> I would like to request for a modified version of the A8 BIOS for the B450-A Pro. The latest AA version has weird numbers/letters in place of normal numbers for RAM overclocking, which makes it impossible to use.


Sounds odd, but give it a try: MSI B450-A PRO - A80MFI



JaySNL said:


> Heya! Is there any chance you can do an updated version for the Asrock B450M Pro4? Any version would be great, not really picky, just to get this memory bug out of the way


In OP.
A bit quirky as usual with ASRock, but should work fine.


----------



## Veii

Veii said:


> @The Stilt , request for B450 Tomahawk Max
> Old bioses are buggy
> Pick one you find propperly compiled
> 
> Have to check if MAX only has a bigger flashchip or not
> But would be good for 3rd gen users if their bioses are not utter mess ^^
> 
> 
> The Stilt said:
> 
> 
> 
> In OP.
Click to expand...

As always, TY for the hard work
Will edit this post with testing results of the Toma MAX user 
*+rep* you deserve it :specool:


----------



## Datlore001

Hey stilt, awesome work. I have two MSI B350 boards with the garbage BIOSes from July 1, a B350M Gaming Pro and a B350M Bazooka. Could you possibly mod a BIOS for one or both? Thanks so much.


----------



## sc32valve

Can we use the AFU tool from AMI to flash the Taichi BIOS?


----------



## dsanke

@Veii may our experience can help you.
We've tried B450M MORTAR replace flash with GD25LQ256CWIG(WSON8 6mmx5mm)/GD25LQ256CYIG(WSON8 8mmx6mm) , and flash MAX to it , everything works perfectly. Need enable QE for these flash.


----------



## The Stilt

sc32valve said:


> Can we use the AFU tool from AMI to flash the Taichi BIOS?


If there is no secure flash and it is a 128Mb image, then yes.


----------



## The Stilt

Datlore001 said:


> Hey stilt, awesome work. I have two MSI B350 boards with the garbage BIOSes from July 1, a B350M Gaming Pro and a B350M Bazooka. Could you possibly mod a BIOS for one or both? Thanks so much.


In OP.


----------



## Veii

sc32valve said:


> Can we use the AFU tool from AMI to flash the Taichi BIOS?


I would suggest to use the SPI flashrom tool~
Taichi's after 2.3 have a SecureCheck Bios capsule injected on later bioses
the old AfuEfi method won't work
I got that one broken with downgrading and crossupdating to patched out with UBU versions 
But i bricked my board 2 months ago with that method
Was about to write a tutorial how to crack that capsule and revived it with the EVC2 ~ but The Stilt came with an amazing tool about one day later

it's a better and actually clean method of rewriting the Flash Chip 
Instead of the older AfuEFI method~
On both methods you lose your serial number, soo please follow the tutorial at Post #4 to backup your warranty 




dsanke said:


> We've tried B450M MORTAR replace flash with GD25LQ256CWIG(WSON8 6mmx5mm)/GD25LQ256CYIG(WSON8 8mmx6mm) , and flash MAX to it , everything works perfectly. Need enable QE for these flash.


Hand-Soldered ?
Which Max Bios (is there a B450M Mortar MAX now ?) , 
sorry ~ what does QE stand for ?


----------



## dsanke

@Veii , use hot air gun. QE means Quad I/O enabled. Set it in status register.


----------



## Veii

dsanke said:


> @*Veii* , use hot air gun. QE means Quad I/O enabled. Set it in status register.


Ooh i see~
I am still a noob in Bios Modding ~ noob in training, sorry 
The Stilt, mtrai or 1usmus can help you if they have time
Unsure if The Stilt does take care about custom modifications~
In This page you could likely find someone that knows it better


----------



## canonkong

I tested Strix X370-I Gaming - 5204MFI with 3700X, one core can boost 25MHz more than original bios. but it can not boost all core to 4300MHz.
SMU 46.34.0 can all cores boost to 4300MHz. But SMU46.49.0 will only 2-4 cores running 4325Mhz and 4-6cores running 3600MHz.
Also PCI-E 4.0 gone with the new SMU.
Could you help me to moddify a 5216 bios with SMU46.34.0? Here is the BIOS:https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/..._GAMING/ROG-STRIX-X370-I-GAMING-ASUS-5216.zip
Thank you.


----------



## Veii

canonkong said:


> I tested Strix X370-I Gaming - 5204MFI with 3700X, one core can boost 25MHz more than original bios. but it can not boost all core to 4300MHz.
> SMU 46.34.0 can all cores boost to 4300MHz. But SMU46.49.0 will only 2-4 cores running 4325Mhz and 4-6cores running 3600MHz.
> Also PCI-E 4.0 gone with the new SMU.
> Could you help me to moddify a 5216 bios with SMU46.34.0? Here is the BIOS:https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/..._GAMING/ROG-STRIX-X370-I-GAMING-ASUS-5216.zip
> Thank you.


It's not as clean and awesome as The Stilt's PSP updated one
But it's what my knowledge let's me do so far
https://transfer.sh/GKKkW/ROG-STRIX-X370-I-GAMING-ASUS-5216+.CAP

Work done:
Just injected 46.34 SMU, microcodes where already the latest
Flash with afugan , according to 1usmus tutorial here
or use flashtool according to the main page & post #4 tutorial (to backup your serial number)

@*The Stilt* , wonder why everything is in padding and not readable
fully encrypted already ? 
Could you maybe recheck my work, before he flashes it and bricks his board (unsure if that X370 had Flashback)
Technically i should've done everything perfect, unless something is encrypted :thinking:


----------



## The Stilt

Veii said:


> It's not as clean and awesome as The Stilt's PSP updated one
> But it's what my knowledge let's me do so far
> https://transfer.sh/GKKkW/ROG-STRIX-X370-I-GAMING-ASUS-5216+.CAP
> 
> Work done:
> Just injected 46.34 SMU, microcodes where already the latest
> Flash with afugan , according to 1usmus tutorial here
> or use flashtool according to the main page & post #4 tutorial (to backup your serial number)
> 
> @*The Stilt* , wonder why everything is in padding and not readable
> fully encrypted already ?
> Could you maybe recheck my work, before he flashes it and bricks his board (unsure if that X370 had Flashback)
> Technically i should've done everything perfect, unless something is encrypted :thinking:


The only obvious issue I can see is that the SMU is essentially half and half.
There is one set of 46.34.0 and one set of 46.40.0 FWs. Probably not a good idea.

Matisse FW branch doesn't have a VBIOS in it as it is a CPU.
Renoir will obviously have, but current builds haven't included the branch yet.

Also, MP5 SMU hasn't been replaced.


----------



## mongoled

@The Stilt

I have a BIOS that was linked to me from MSI support that is of a different version to the one on the website.

If you would like to take a look at it let me know and I will PM you the ftp link

Thanks


----------



## Veii

The Stilt said:


> The only obvious issue I can see is that the SMU is essentially half and half.
> There is one set of 46.34.0 and one set of 46.40.0 FWs. Probably not a good idea.
> 
> Matisse FW branch doesn't have a VBIOS in it as it is a CPU.
> Renoir will obviously have, but current builds haven't included the branch yet.
> 
> Also, MP5 SMU hasn't been replaced.


Oh i see, thank you for teaching !
This was what we got published for 46.34 as 3 way code patch, which people praised for "high boosting SMU leaked from 1.0.0.2" and pushed mods with it out
I am not sure where MP5 is located in hex, else would replace it too
I can say it worked for people using the mods , but good to know it's only half half
To my testing on a B450 Toma it did unlock AMD Overclocking, where it had before on 1.0.0.3 AB nothing inside 

Are you allowed to share full old SMU 46.34 code ?
and maybe what i need to do on MP5 ? :h34r-smi


----------



## ultraex2003

stilt @ hello bro !!
maybe there is a bios for the asrock x470 master sli ;; thanks !!


----------



## canonkong

Veii said:


> Oh i see, thank you for teaching !
> This was what we got published for 46.34 as 3 way code patch, which people praised for "high boosting SMU leaked from 1.0.0.2" and pushed mods with it out
> I am not sure where MP5 is located in hex, else would replace it too
> I can say it worked for people using the mods , but good to know it's only half half
> To my testing on a B450 Toma it did unlock AMD Overclocking, where it had before on 1.0.0.3 AB nothing inside
> 
> Are you allowed to share full old SMU 46.34 code ?
> and maybe what i need to do on MP5 ? :h34r-smi


I use UEFITOOL to replace the hold padding file from 5008 bios which has SMU46.34.0 to the 5216, it is working, but I think my mod bios not a perfect one.


----------



## kurtextrem

Sorry - noob here. When you write we can use MSI M-Flash (from inside the BIOS), but the ROM file is not listed, what should I do? Are the steps to create the MS-DOS mandatory?


----------



## Veii

canonkong said:


> I use UEFITOOL to replace the hold padding file from 5008 bios which has SMU46.34.0 to the 5216, it is working, but I think my mod bios not a perfect one.


I was worried at first that it still is encrypted - but seems like only 43.49 and up is encrypted and needs all kind of licensing and verification
It should work, as it's what people used so far for their older "better boosting" mods 
But as he said, it's not perfect and can be done better - it's not full just it's the code i got from @gulpberg which started the CH7 better boosting fix via frankenstein resolve
Idk , wait for a better bios or try it - as it's not encrypted it has to work, but it's not perfect saddly


----------



## Veii

kurtextrem said:


> Sorry - noob here. When you write we can use MSI M-Flash (from inside the BIOS), but the ROM file is not listed, what should I do? Are the steps to create the MS-DOS mandatory?


for M-Flash you have to rename it to a format used in their bioses / one that the board knows 
- idealy the same name like the official bios package comes with


----------



## canonkong

Veii said:


> I was worried at first that it still is encrypted - but seems like only 43.49 and up is encrypted and needs all kind of licensing and verification
> It should work, as it's what people used so far for their older "better boosting" mods
> But as he said, it's not perfect and can be done better - it's not full just it's the code i got from @gulpberg which started the CH7 better boosting fix via frankenstein resolve
> Idk , wait for a better bios or try it - as it's not encrypted it has to work, but it's not perfect saddly


I don't know replace the padding can fully replace the SMU or not. And I use UBU to update latest mCode, now all core boost well and 5700XT also working on PCI-E 4.0. But I think padding file include AGESA,so I want a bios can have latest AGESA with SMU 46.34.0.
Maybe 300/400 board running PCI-E 3.0/4.0 base on SMU too.


----------



## Veii

canonkong said:


> I don't know replace the padding can fully replace the SMU or not. And I use UBU to update latest mCode, now all core boost well and 5700XT also working on PCI-E 4.0. But I think padding file include AGESA,so I want a bios can have latest AGESA with SMU 46.34.0.
> Maybe 300/400 board running PCI-E 3.0/4.0 base on SMU too.


PCIe lockdown happened since AGESA AB(B) - up to manufacture
we need to find out how to reverse engineer unlock it back - but so far old 1.0.0.3 bios before AB with current SMU is the way to go for you
New AGESA will always lock down pcie 4.0 support


----------



## kurtextrem

This BIOS fixed the idle voltage for my Ryzen 3600. Thanks, one thing less to worry now. And cheers.


----------



## Veii

@The Stilt - when you are awake
Do you mind checking another ASRock X370 5.80
http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X370 Professional Gaming(5.80)ROM.zip
X370 Professional Gaming
Bios maybe , likely could be the same utter mess, but if it isn't or 5.30 isn't / it works on the X370 Taichi too, natively ^^#
* this one has no RGB controller issues too 
_Only when you find time to check buggy asrock releases_ ^^#


----------



## pangeorge

Hi,

I've tried to update bios for my MSI b450 Tomahawk, but even after renaming bios file, M-Flash don't want to recognize bios file. Anyone can help?


----------



## SoLoR

pangeorge said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've tried to update bios for my MSI b450 Tomahawk, but even after renaming bios file, M-Flash don't want to recognize bios file. Anyone can help?


You probably renamed it incorrectly... it should be named E7C02AMS.1C1


----------



## Datlore001

The Stilt said:


> Datlore001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stilt, awesome work. I have two MSI B350 boards with the garbage BIOSes from July 1, a B350M Gaming Pro and a B350M Bazooka. Could you possibly mod a BIOS for one or both? Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> In OP.
Click to expand...

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## The Stilt

Veii said:


> PCIe lockdown happened since AGESA AB(B) - up to manufacture
> we need to find out how to reverse engineer unlock it back - but so far old 1.0.0.3 bios before AB with current SMU is the way to go for you
> New AGESA will always lock down pcie 4.0 support


PCIe Gen. 4 was disabled in PSP 00.0D.00.27 FW version on non-Bixby (X570) chipsets.
The change is simple, but there is no way to reverse it as you cannot edit any of the firmwares. The only way is to use older PSP FW versions, but they most likely cannot be used with new SMU, PMU, etc FWs (common keys changed).


----------



## The Stilt

Veii said:


> @*The Stilt* - when you are awake
> Do you mind checking another ASRock X370 5.80
> http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X370 Professional Gaming(5.80)ROM.zip
> X370 Professional Gaming
> Bios maybe , likely could be the same utter mess, but if it isn't or 5.30 isn't / it works on the X370 Taichi too, natively ^^#
> * this one has no RGB controller issues too
> _Only when you find time to check buggy asrock releases_ ^^#


One of the directories is completely missing, surprise surprise :rolleyess


----------



## Veii

The Stilt said:


> One of the directories is completely missing, surprise surprise :rolleyess


i tried what i can ~ it's hopeless :laughings


----------



## canonkong

The Stilt said:


> PCIe Gen. 4 was disabled in PSP 00.0D.00.27 FW version on non-Bixby (X570) chipsets.
> The change is simple, but there is no way to reverse it as you cannot edit any of the firmwares. The only way is to use older PSP FW versions, but they most likely cannot be used with new SMU, PMU, etc FWs (common keys changed).


Could you help me to modify a 5216 bios use older PSP FW versions, I will test it and report.


----------



## The Stilt

canonkong said:


> Could you help me to modify a 5216 bios use older PSP FW versions, I will test it and report.


Preferably not, since if (or rather when) it doesn't work, you have no way to recover unless you have a SPI flasher available.
Mismatching keys will produce a brick.

IMO you should either give up on the Gen. 4 or purchase a X570 board.


----------



## canonkong

The Stilt said:


> Preferably not, since if (or rather when) it doesn't work, you have no way to recover unless you have a SPI flasher available.
> Mismatching keys will produce a brick.
> 
> IMO you should either give up on the Gen. 4 or purchase a X570 board.


I have Flash Burner，so I don't worry produce a brick.


----------



## The Stilt

joost123 said:


> Hello
> I'm coming from reddit thread
> Thank you so much for your job @*The Stilt*
> Is there any chance to get b450 gaming plus bios? https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/B450-GAMING-PLUS
> Tya
> 
> Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


Sorry, I somehow missed your request.
In OP.


----------



## The Stilt

ultraex2003 said:


> stilt @ hello bro !!
> maybe there is a bios for the asrock x470 master sli ;; thanks !!


In OP.



JaySNL said:


> Heya! Is there any chance you can do an updated version for the Asrock B450M Pro4? Any version would be great, not really picky, just to get this memory bug out of the way


Sorry, I originally posted the non-M file (correctly labeled thou).
The M-variant has been added to OP.


----------



## joost123

Hello
I extracted the zip to the root folder of my pendrive 
When I boot in bios M-flash tells me that bios file doesn't exist
Did I miss something? 

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Stilt

joost123 said:


> Hello
> I extracted the zip to the root folder of my pendrive
> When I boot in bios M-flash tells me that bios file doesn't exist
> Did I miss something?
> 
> Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


Try renaming it E7B86AMS.1B0

The integrated update apps sometimes require a specific naming format, which varies depending on the manufacturer.
Because of that it is pretty hard to me for name them correctly to begin with.


----------



## v4npro

joost123 said:


> Hello
> I extracted the zip to the root folder of my pendrive
> When I boot in bios M-flash tells me that bios file doesn't exist
> Did I miss something?
> 
> Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


I had to rename the bios to .bin going from asrock taichi x370 to x470.

Btw, thanks Stilt for this, the x470 bios works a lot better than the 5.80 x370 one.


----------



## Saiger0

@The Stilt
can I use the msi flash tool https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=302638.0 instead of m-flash without problems? I used this one for all my previous bios


----------



## cokker

Hi The Stilt, thank you for your hard work I just have a tiny ask.

On a few MSI boards a few users have been having the CPU-LED on boot up, I've had this myself but it's been manageable, my daily ritual is:

3700x / MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon / 16GB Adata / MSI 290x

Boot to CPU-LED
Leave it for 5 mins
Power down and reboot or power cycle the PSU and reboot into windows.

Today nothing would make it boot so I flashed V19 (from v17) and still nothing (clear CMOS etc all done).

Now the ask, for what ever reason plugging in the fan that comes with the 3700x (prism) into the CPU-FAN header allows the computer to boot with no issues, even with my aftermarket thermalright cooler attached...? I'm baffled...

Is there an entry of some kind that checks the fan speed or anything like this?

Many thanks for your time.


----------



## The Stilt

Saiger0 said:


> @*The Stilt*
> can I use the msi flash tool https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=302638.0 instead of m-flash without problems? I used this one for all my previous bios


Probably, haven't tried thou.


----------



## The Stilt

cokker said:


> Hi The Stilt, thank you for your hard work I just have a tiny ask.
> 
> On a few MSI boards a few users have been having the CPU-LED on boot up, I've had this myself but it's been manageable, my daily ritual is:
> 
> 3700x / MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon / 16GB Adata / MSI 290x
> 
> Boot to CPU-LED
> Leave it for 5 mins
> Power down and reboot or power cycle the PSU and reboot into windows.
> 
> Today nothing would make it boot so I flashed V19 (from v17) and still nothing (clear CMOS etc all done).
> 
> Now the ask, for what ever reason plugging in the fan that comes with the 3700x (prism) into the CPU-FAN header allows the computer to boot with no issues, even with my aftermarket thermalright cooler attached...? I'm baffled...
> 
> Is there an entry of some kind that checks the fan speed or anything like this?
> 
> Many thanks for your time.


Could be, depends on the implementation.
Impossible to say for sure thou.


----------



## joost123

The Stilt said:


> Try renaming it E7B86AMS.1B0
> 
> The integrated update apps sometimes require a specific naming format, which varies depending on the manufacturer.
> Because of that it is pretty hard to me for name them correctly to begin with.


Hello
Renamed like you tell me and working like a charm
I can see lower voltages, fastest boot time (like 10 secs) and my ryzen 3700x now reaches max boost
I will need more days to try, but for the moment all is working well 
Ty so much my friend @The Stilt 


Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## nfshp253

@The Stilt, if you have time, could you please compile a modified version of the A8 BIOS for the B450-A Pro? The latest AA version uses hexadecimal figures in place of normal numbers for RAM overclocking, which makes it impossible to use, especially in manual entry fields since it won't allow you to enter alphabets.


----------



## The Stilt

nfshp253 said:


> @*The Stilt* , if you have time, could you please compile a modified version of the A8 BIOS for the B450-A Pro? The latest AA version uses hexadecimal figures in place of normal numbers for RAM overclocking, which makes it impossible to use, especially in manual entry fields since it won't allow you to enter alphabets.


https://www.overclock.net/forum/28131104-post94.html


----------



## 60cent

@The Stilt Thank you for your hard work!
I have the following error when trying to flash X470 Taichi:
Error: Image size (16777216 B) doesn't match the flash chip's size (33554432 B)!
Should I use the -f parameter?
The flash chip is Winbond "W25Q256JW" (32765 kB, SPI)


----------



## The Stilt

60cent said:


> @*The Stilt* Thank you for your hard work!
> I have the following error when trying to flash X470 Taichi:
> Error: Image size (16777216 B) doesn't match the flash chip's size (33554432 B)!
> Should I use the -f parameter?
> The flash chip is Winbond "W25Q256JW" (32765 kB, SPI)


You can most likely use the -f parameter, however if you want to be sure, dump the existing image and check if the code starts at 0x0 or 0x1000000.
If it for some reason would start from 0x1000000 then you need to add 0x1000000 FFh padding to the beginning of the image.


----------



## nfshp253

The Stilt said:


> https://www.overclock.net/forum/28131104-post94.html


Sorry, I'm blind.


----------



## SDhydro

I was finally able to hit 4.2ghz boost on my son's ryzen 3600 and b450 tomahawk with this bios. Unfortunately it doesn't really matter as nothing is really lightly single threaded these days so all core 4.15ghz is way better performance. 

Was nice to see it actually hit advertised speeds though even if it was months later.


----------



## trf

@The Stilt

Great job sir!

I'm running an MSI X470 Gaming M7 AC - I couldn't find it anywhere, so I take it where SOL for the time being? 

Or am I that blind?

Cheers!


----------



## xanieth

I couldn't get this to flash on my tachi x470 it gives me a file size isn't correct to flash or something. wondering if i'm out of luck or if i'm doing it wrong.


----------



## Veii

xanieth said:


> I couldn't get this to flash on my tachi x470 it gives me a file size isn't correct to flash or something. wondering if i'm out of luck or if i'm doing it wrong.


It's more like a security check warns you 
What we got on X470 side where only 16mb bioses (128mb chip), tho that device supports 32mb bioses (256mb) chip ~ (funnily not all X470s but some)
Try to update to the same version first via bios 
Later try to just rename this file and update
Flashtool warns you about a size missmatch , glad it does ~ but you did nothing wrong , it's just that more was never needed 

Update it and try the official updater, the bios is signed it should pass trough when you are on the same version
Else we have to force flash it~
EDIT:
I forgot to ask, on which version are you ?


----------



## Veii

Veii said:


> Update it and try the official updater, the bios is signed it should pass trough when you are on the same version
> Else we have to force flash it~
> EDIT:
> I forgot to ask, on which version are you ?


Tested it right now, we can update with ease to every official update (X370 coverts included - just updated from 3.20 to 3.50)
But it does secure check error out
Will try something to fix that (10min) 
- else the only method remaining is to flashrom -force it


----------



## Veii

Veii said:


> Tested it right now, we can update with ease to every official update (X370 coverts included - just updated from 3.20 to 3.50)
> But it does secure check error out
> Will try something to fix that (10min)
> - else the only method remaining is to flashrom -force it


Nothing can be done from my side
You can cross-downgrade, you can flash bioses that have the secure check capsule removed 
(backup via flashrom , then UBU edit to remove it or manually)
But ASRock secureflash still searches for it

The only way to break it is either to stongly downgrade via afuefix64 to 1.60 (for X370 to 2.30)
- then remove the verification capsule and update what you need and flash with afuefi (clean flash with /X /L) 
but this is risky - i bricked my board because i made an edit mistake 2 months ago 
- it does work but i would strongly not suggest to downgrade that far then make a huge update jump
Better method is forcing setting up flashrom to write it , even when the X470 chip is bigger

Sorry, until we can also modify the flashback functionality on asrock bioses to accept modified files without the securecheck capsule / i can not recommend the downgrade to break the capsule method yet


----------



## almstsobur

60cent said:


> @The Stilt Thank you for your hard work!
> I have the following error when trying to flash X470 Taichi:
> Error: Image size (16777216 B) doesn't match the flash chip's size (33554432 B)!
> Should I use the -f parameter?
> The flash chip is Winbond "W25Q256JW" (32765 kB, SPI)



I have the exact same issue after just trying this on my X470 Taichi

any solution?


----------



## The Stilt

almstsobur said:


> I have the exact same issue after just trying this on my X470 Taichi
> 
> any solution?


Read the file and upload it somewhere so I can check it.
"flashrom -p internal -r X470TORG.ROM"


----------



## almstsobur

The Stilt said:


> Read the file and upload it somewhere so I can check it.
> "flashrom -p internal -r X470TORG.ROM"


Thanks much

BIOS is here https://drive.google.com/file/d/1753WUmfknc4PrjQ1Qz3xqR8_SAV9ZxPf/view?usp=sharing

picture is the flash chip mine shows, looks like maybe a different flash chip than the other fella? His error is the same error I get though.


----------



## The Stilt

almstsobur said:


> Thanks much
> 
> BIOS is here https://drive.google.com/file/d/1753WUmfknc4PrjQ1Qz3xqR8_SAV9ZxPf/view?usp=sharing
> 
> picture is the flash chip mine shows, looks like maybe a different flash chip than the other fella? His error is the same error I get though.


Thanks.

It should be possible to program the bios "as is" by using the "-f" (force) switch without any issues.
I can test this on practice later today, so I suggest you wait until then.

The warning about untested flash is due to the fact that there have been no reports yet (to the developers), that any user has tried this flash succesfully.
Most likely it will work without any issues, but until now it has not been verified.

I'll double check the code for the flash part (MXIC) to make sure it is correct, however most likely it is.


----------



## The Stilt

trf said:


> @*The Stilt*
> 
> Great job sir!
> 
> I'm running an MSI X470 Gaming M7 AC - I couldn't find it anywhere, so I take it where SOL for the time being?
> 
> Or am I that blind?
> 
> Cheers!


In OP.


----------



## almstsobur

The Stilt said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It should be possible to program the bios "as is" by using the "-f" (force) switch without any issues.
> I can test this on practice later today, so I suggest you wait until then.
> 
> The warning about untested flash is due to the fact that there have been no reports yet (to the developers), that any user has tried this flash succesfully.
> Most likely it will work without any issues, but until now it has not been verified.
> 
> I'll double check the code for the flash part (MXIC) to make sure it is correct, however most likely it is.


Thank you sir, if you get the time to verify any anti-brick testing, please follow up. I'll wait till i hear something back FH4 withdrawals can be brutal.


----------



## leo_bsb

I confirm that B450 Gaming Plus patched bios works fine and my R5 3600 now hits the advertised speeds


----------



## xanieth

I was running 3.60 offical bios, then i flashed the stilt's x470 bios. i tried to flash these bios the old fashioned way, and it loaded a old 1.0.0.1 L3.43 is what it auto see's from the usb tool to flash, which is his stilts file is what i flashed with official instant flash tool in bios. and my cpu-z says same thing and it says same version in the bios, the computer is running fine tho hehe.


----------



## Veii

xanieth said:


> I was running 3.60 offical bios, then i flashed the stilt's x470 bios. i tried to flash these bios the old fashioned way, and it loaded a old 1.0.0.1 L3.43 is what it auto see's from the usb tool to flash, which is his stilts file is what i flashed with official instant flash tool in bios. and my cpu-z says same thing and it says same version in the bios, the computer is running fine tho hehe.


X470 Taichis have dual BIOS ?
Or did it restore from the USB the 3.43 ?


----------



## Icaruz

leo_bsb said:


> I confirm that B450 Gaming Plus patched bios works fine and my R5 3600 now hits the advertised speeds


Is it based on the bios version that does not allow setting of RAM sub-timings etc.?
I'm currently running ver. 1.A0, which AFAIK is the latest bios with all features available.


----------



## VeritronX

So does this fix the windows random bsod thing? I thought the abba version was fixing that but I have no idea what that equates to with the separate parts being updated here.


----------



## almstsobur

Veii said:


> X470 Taichis have dual BIOS ?
> Or did it restore from the USB the 3.43 ?


No dual BIOS


----------



## almstsobur

VeritronX said:


> So does this fix the windows random bsod thing? I thought the abba version was fixing that but I have no idea what that equates to with the separate parts being updated here.


I've never had any random BSOD's I heard early on in the 3000 release there was a problem with video card drivers and the CPU under certain circumstances causing them. If you are running the latest release BIOS for your board and the latest video card drivers and have the AMD chipset drivers loaded but still get BSOD's; I would say you have something else going on.


----------



## leo_bsb

Icaruz said:


> Is it based on the bios version that does not allow setting of RAM sub-timings etc.?
> I'm currently running ver. 1.A0, which AFAIK is the latest bios with all features available.


You are probably correct. I was on that one too and had to clear CMOS to update Bios.
I'm using XMP anyway but noticed the overclocking options are now on another section.
This is just my HTPC and I don't bother with timings that much but it is a nice thing to have. It is probably better to modify the 1.A0 with the latest FW.


----------



## NLJBOCout

Hello,

Came across this post on Reddit. You are doing something great for the people who have unusable or unstable machines so thank you for that.
The MB in my system is this https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/B450-GAMING-PRO-CARBON-AC
My CPU mostly runs fine except the inability to go into power-saving mode and a bit long post times.
Just wanted to confirm if your update is indeed for this board and based on the latest stable v190 BIOS stable release?


----------



## kingzize

Today MSI released BIOS A9 (Non beta-version of A91) for the B450I GAMING PLUS AC.
I have not tried it yet, so I dont know which SMU version it contains, but perhaps it could also take patch

Edit: Link to the firmware https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/B450I-GAMING-PLUS-AC

Edit: it contains SMU 46.40


----------



## The Stilt

60cent said:


> @*The Stilt* Thank you for your hard work!
> I have the following error when trying to flash X470 Taichi:
> Error: Image size (16777216 B) doesn't match the flash chip's size (33554432 B)!
> Should I use the -f parameter?
> The flash chip is Winbond "W25Q256JW" (32765 kB, SPI)





almstsobur said:


> Thanks much
> 
> BIOS is here https://drive.google.com/file/d/1753WUmfknc4PrjQ1Qz3xqR8_SAV9ZxPf/view?usp=sharing
> 
> picture is the flash chip mine shows, looks like maybe a different flash chip than the other fella? His error is the same error I get though.


 @60cent @*almstsobur* 

I updated the X470 Taichi file in the OP.

Redownload it and flash it as usual using Flashrom.

I have personally tested Winbond W25Q256JW flash part to work properly, since it is used on CROSSHAIR VIII Formula.
In case of the other variant found on X470 Taichi boards (MXIC MX25U25635F), there is no way for me to test it personally.
This flash was supported in the original source code, so I haven't added its descriptions either. But based on the included descriptions, it should work fine too.
Obviously there is no way to guarantee that thou.

In case anyone decides to flash any board with MXIC MX25U25635F flash on it, please take a log of the flashing process (add "-o MXICLOG.txt" to the command).

Note that currently the flasher will issue a warning during flashing 256Mb flash parts: _"4-byte address requested but master can't handle 4-byte addresses".
_This is not an error, but a warning which can be ignored.


----------



## almstsobur

The Stilt said:


> @60cent @*almstsobur*
> 
> I updated the X470 Taichi file in the OP.
> 
> Redownload it and flash it as usual using Flashrom.
> 
> I have personally tested Winbond W25Q256JW flash part to work properly, since it is used on CROSSHAIR VIII Formula.
> In case of the other variant found on X470 Taichi boards (MXIC MX25U25635F), there is no way for me to test it personally.
> This flash was supported in the original source code, so I haven't added its descriptions either. But based on the included descriptions, it should work fine too.
> Obviously there is no way to guarantee that thou.
> 
> In case anyone decides to flash any board with MXIC MX25U25635F flash on it, please take a log of the flashing process (add "-o MXICLOG.txt" to the command).
> 
> Note that currently the flasher will issue a warning during flashing 256Mb flash parts: _"4-byte address requested but master can't handle 4-byte addresses".
> _This is not an error, but a warning which can be ignored.



Thank you sir, I will give it a shot when I get home from work today. I have the MX25U25635F and I will grab the log; what do you want me to do with the log?


----------



## The Stilt

almstsobur said:


> Thank you sir, I will give it a shot when I get home from work today. I have the MX25U25635F and I will grab the log; what do you want me to do with the log?


Please send me the log as PM (attachment).


----------



## buddywh

*B350M Mortar?*

@The Stilt :Hey, thanks so much for the great work you've been doing! I've been reading your posts... wherever I find them... ever since First Gen to try and understand how this new Ryzen chip works and your insights have been utterly invaluable if not flat out essential reading. 

But I am unfortunately one of those hapless souls left with one of MSI's (apparently) unsupported but perfectly capable B350 motherboards... B350M Mortar. Is there any chance you could do your magic on the latest/last Beta release?

Here's the link:

HTTP://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A37v1M.zip

And TYVM in advance!


----------



## The Stilt

buddywh said:


> @*The Stilt* :Hey, thanks so much for the great work you've been doing! I've been reading your posts... wherever I find them... ever since First Gen to try and understand how this new Ryzen chip works and your insights have been utterly invaluable if not flat out essential reading.
> 
> But I am unfortunately one of those hapless souls left with one of MSI's (apparently) unsupported but perfectly capable B350 motherboards... B350M Mortar. Is there any chance you could do your magic on the latest/last Beta release?
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> HTTP://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A37v1M.zip
> 
> And TYVM in advance!


In OP.


----------



## 60cent

The Stilt said:


> @60cent @*almstsobur*
> 
> I updated the X470 Taichi file in the OP.
> 
> Redownload it and flash it as usual using Flashrom.
> 
> I have personally tested Winbond W25Q256JW flash part to work properly, since it is used on CROSSHAIR VIII Formula.
> In case of the other variant found on X470 Taichi boards (MXIC MX25U25635F), there is no way for me to test it personally.
> This flash was supported in the original source code, so I haven't added its descriptions either. But based on the included descriptions, it should work fine too.
> Obviously there is no way to guarantee that thou.
> 
> In case anyone decides to flash any board with MXIC MX25U25635F flash on it, please take a log of the flashing process (add "-o MXICLOG.txt" to the command).
> 
> Note that currently the flasher will issue a warning during flashing 256Mb flash parts: _"4-byte address requested but master can't handle 4-byte addresses".
> _This is not an error, but a warning which can be ignored.


Thank you sir! Gonna try it tonight.


----------



## almstsobur

The Stilt said:


> Please send me the log as PM (attachment).


PM with log on it's way, everything seemed to work great! Thanks for the effort, if you are ever in the Northern California area; send me a PM, I'll buy you lunch, some beers and a medium-low class hooker (they are expensive). much appreciated.


----------



## LeoOverklokken

The Stilt said:


> In OP.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds odd, but give it a try: MSI B450-A PRO - A80MFI
> 
> 
> 
> In OP.
> A bit quirky as usual with ASRock, but should work fine.


Just tried this A8 version but it's unstable, every hour or so the system hangs and reboots. Is it patched OK? AA version seems stable but is VERY slow to boot (5 minutes), same as in official AA.


----------



## mongoled

almstsobur said:


> PM with log on it's way, everything seemed to work great! Thanks for the effort, if you are ever in the Northern California area; send me a PM, I'll buy you lunch, some beers and a medium-low class hooker (they are expensive). much appreciated.


 :applaud: :applaud:


----------



## xanieth

can anyone tell me what i'm doing wrong, besides the file size mismatch?


----------



## 60cent

@xanieth I am guessing that you also have a X470 Taichi.
If so, get the updated file from first post.
I haven't flashed it, yet.

UPDATE: Flashed it, all went well, it took about 3 minutes to complete, and after first boot reinstalled chipset drivers.
My 3600X now boosts to 4400 MHz according to HWiNFO64, all running stock, and at idle it goes to 553 MHz @ 0.200v (minimum CPU state 5%).
Will have to play around with PBO and AutoOC and redo the 3800 CL16 B-Die profile that I had, currently running at 2133 stock RAM speed.
Once again, thank you very much @The Stilt, you are the man!


----------



## xanieth

@60cent yeah, that is the newest file one too. so, i don't know what to do beyond what i done already.


----------



## almstsobur

xanieth said:


> @60cent yeah, that is the newest file one too. so, i don't know what to do beyond what i done already.


Did you try the original one? My understanding is that some of these boards have 16mb BIOS and some 32. You may have a 16 model if you've only tried the new one and it's not working.

Nevermind, just saw your picture, you need to redownload the BIOS file, you can't be using the new one, I just flashed with it an HR or so ago and it works for the 32mb size. Start over, make sure you have the correct rom on the flash drive


----------



## xanieth

i have tried both, and they don't flash, plus i don't have the old file anymore, but it didn't flash as well.
good news is my computer is running stable with ryzen calculator and its the last bios update before they did for ryzen 3000 series, i do have a 2600x but would like newer bios, but i could just wait till asrock releases there newer ones, is there any special besides just agesa fixes in this bios?


----------



## The Stilt

xanieth said:


> can anyone tell me what i'm doing wrong, besides the file size mismatch?


Two possible reasons: Either you downloaded the wrong file, or you replaced the old binary (16MB) on the USB with the new one (32MB) and didn't reboot the computer.
Re-download, put on the USB-drive and check that the binary on the drive is 33554432 in size.


----------



## The Stilt

almstsobur said:


> PM with log on it's way, everything seemed to work great! Thanks for the effort, if you are ever in the Northern California area; send me a PM, I'll buy you lunch, some beers and a medium-low class hooker (they are expensive). much appreciated.


:thumb:


----------



## The Stilt

LeoOverklokken said:


> Just tried this A8 version but it's unstable, every hour or so the system hangs and reboots. Is it patched OK? AA version seems stable but is VERY slow to boot (5 minutes), same as in official AA.


No difference between the FWs or methods regardless the build.


----------



## The Stilt

60cent said:


> @*xanieth* I am guessing that you also have a X470 Taichi.
> If so, get the updated file from first post.
> I haven't flashed it, yet.
> 
> UPDATE: Flashed it, all went well, it took about 3 minutes to complete, and after first boot reinstalled chipset drivers.
> My 3600X now boosts to 4400 MHz according to HWiNFO64, all running stock, and at idle it goes to 922 MHz @ 0.200v (minimum CPU state 5%).
> Will have to play around with PBO and AutoOC and redo the 3800 CL16 B-Die profile that I had, currently running at 2133 stock RAM speed.
> Once again, thank you very much @*The Stilt* , you are the man!


:thumb:


----------



## xanieth

@The Stilt i did try and flash the new file, i guess i don't know the right commands to do a force flash? and does and do ya rename the file or not? but yeah i'm using your msdos rufus and frzn files, i used the commands listed on front post, but it keeps giving me that same error.


----------



## The Stilt

xanieth said:


> @*The Stilt* i did try and flash the new file, i guess i don't know the right commands to do a force flash?


There is no need to force the flash if you are using the right file.
"flashrom -p internal -w xxx.rom" will do.


----------



## xanieth

yeah that's the thing its not a .rom file either.


----------



## The Stilt

xanieth said:


> yeah that's the thing its not a .rom file either.


The name won't matter as long as it is in 8.3 format.


----------



## xanieth

so do flashrom -p internal -w X470TC.360MFI


----------



## The Stilt

xanieth said:


> so do flashrom -p internal -w X470TC.360MFI


No, that not in 8.3.

12345678.ABC


----------



## xanieth

okay thanks for the help, it flashed successfully, and i'm now running the new bios.


----------



## nukedathlonman

Okay, I gave the MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon BIOS a shot out of curiosity.... The modified NP BIOS from the OP, not the later one (NQ) in the posts that's not released (though it's on MSI's FTP site). I don't have problems with booting, but it's setting awfully high core voltages (1.52V) which does cause my CPU to run really warm when the BIOS is at factory defaults. I simply set a negative voltage off set to drop it down to a more reasonable 1.45V, and did some basic tests (so no overclocks, no PBO, etc). It's much more settled down at idle, as in it's not franticly boosting the frequency up and down at idle that the original NP BIOS was doing. I do see a ~10W reduction at idle according to my Kill-a-watt meter. Otherwise, I'm not seeing any boost improvements (tested to Der8auer spec's with HWInfo and CinebenchR15) and scores are identical to the current released NP Beta BIOS.

I know, I know - all flashes at own risk. No worries - I'm not asking for fixes - I was curious and decided to toy around - I have gone back to MSI's BIOS. Cheers!


----------



## m70b1jr

Can someone explain what this is? Modified BIOS's with newest code?
If so, can you do one for https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X370 Pro4/index.asp#BIOS
It's pretty much the same board as the Asrock b450 Pro 4, except x370. My CPU Doesn't boost past 4300mhz single core


----------



## Scwow

Can someone add new AGESA in latest BIOS?
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-B450-E-GAMING/HelpDesk_BIOS/
THX!


----------



## NLJBOCout

Looks like my message got buried so I didn't get any response so will give it another shot 
My current motherboard is https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/B450-GAMING-PRO-CARBON-AC#down-bios.
The one in the OP just says Gaming pro carbon WiFi..Is it the same thing and based on the latest v19 release from MSI ?
Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## The Stilt

NLJBOCout said:


> Looks like my message got buried so I didn't get any response so will give it another shot
> My current motherboard is https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/B450-GAMING-PRO-CARBON-AC#down-bios.
> The one in the OP just says Gaming pro carbon WiFi..Is it the same thing and based on the latest v19 release from MSI ?
> Thanks for the help in advance!


Just a typo at my end, corrected.


----------



## m70b1jr

The Stilt said:


> NLJBOCout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like my message got buried so I didn't get any response so will give it another shot /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> My current motherboard is https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/B450-GAMING-PRO-CARBON-AC#down-bios.
> The one in the OP just says Gaming pro carbon WiFi..Is it the same thing and based on the latest v19 release from MSI ?
> Thanks for the help in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Just a typo at my end, corrected.
Click to expand...

Any possibility for a x370 pro 4?


----------



## excorp79

*excorp79*

MSI hasn't updated the last 07/01 version of the BIOS for chipset 300.

I'm using MSI's B350M Mortar and X370 Krait.
Thank you very much for modifying the B350 Mortar's BIOS. 
Can you modify the BIOS of the X370 Krait?

BIOS download URL is http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A33v1J.zip


----------



## kingzize

@The Stilt. MSI released BIOS A9 (Non beta-version of A91) for the B450I GAMING PLUS AC.
It contains SMU version 46.40, so I would very much appriciate a patch of that one.
Link to the firmware:http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A40vA9.zip

Thanks for your awesome work


----------



## The Stilt

Scwow said:


> Can someone add new AGESA in latest BIOS?
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-B450-E-GAMING/HelpDesk_BIOS/
> THX!


In OP.



m70b1jr said:


> Any possibility for a x370 pro 4?


This bios has a broken directory structure, so no updating possible :thumbsdow



excorp79 said:


> MSI hasn't updated the last 07/01 version of the BIOS for chipset 300.
> 
> I'm using MSI's B350M Mortar and X370 Krait.
> Thank you very much for modifying the B350 Mortar's BIOS.
> Can you modify the BIOS of the X370 Krait?
> 
> BIOS download URL is http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A33v1J.zip


In OP.


----------



## Scwow

The Stilt said:


> In OP.


Thank you so much!


----------



## The Stilt

kingzize said:


> @*The Stilt* . MSI released BIOS A9 (Non beta-version of A91) for the B450I GAMING PLUS AC.
> It contains SMU version 46.40, so I would very much appriciate a patch of that one.
> Link to the firmware:http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A40vA9.zip
> 
> Thanks for your awesome work


Updated version in OP.


----------



## NLJBOCout

The Stilt said:


> Just a typo at my end, corrected.


I bit the bullet and upgraded. Couldn't do it from the M-flash and had to use the flashback function. So was a bit jumpy, but everything went without a hinch.
From my observations. Lower voltages in not draining scenarios. And even all core load behavior is better.
Single-core performance now stays on 4150 range during testing instead of 4050.
All core load doesn't drop below 4000 anymore as well. Along with this came lower temps and no more jumps of voltage with reasonable fan speeds without manual tweaking.
I updated from v17 so to MSI credit the Memory settings are more stable and bios layout and options are now more functional and numerous.
Thanks for all your help !


----------



## m70b1jr

The Stilt said:


> In OP.
> 
> 
> 
> This bios has a broken directory structure, so no updating possible :thumbsdow
> 
> 
> 
> In OP.


What does this mean exactly? Kinda weird considering the b450 Pro 4 is the EXACT Board with a different chipset.
Also, do you have any idea when ASRock will be releasing the updated BIOS to the public?


----------



## kingzize

The Stilt said:


> Updated version in OP.


You are my hero. Thanks :specool:


----------



## ThanosTrai

x470 gaming plus MAX last BIOS 08/21 (no AB or ABB)
anything here?


----------



## LookingForInfo

Hey, I just wanted to say thank you. I was having extreme difficulty to get my B450-A PRO BIOS to boost. I tried the beta A8M version, and I managed to get 4.4GHz but it just was HORRIBLY unstable. I updated to the AA, but got crap boosts again. I've been looking for a solution everywhere. Just thank you.


----------



## Veii

m70b1jr said:


> What does this mean exactly? Kinda weird considering the b450 Pro 4 is the EXACT Board with a different chipset.
> Also, do you have any idea when ASRock will be releasing the updated BIOS to the public?


Except that the Memory PWM Controller 
on the X370 Pro4 is an Anpec APW8720B and has Intel I211-AT Ethernet
while the B450 Pro 4 has a Richtek RT8120B for Signal Integrity with integrated Gate Drivers & Realtek RTL8111H

Technically it may work out, as the PWM controller Firmware is unified/already preflashed, and you only have to worry about the ethernet module in the bios 
Except this tiny thing it may be actually compatible, changing the update path 
But "compatible" is a wrong word, as you certainly won't have Ethernet support on their bioses - soo you always have to do the modding by yourself 

Overall not a good solution, but also in this case, except this "tiny" memory PWM controller issue 
They are quite similar 
A crossconvert may work , but no guarantees, they have a difference - something that will cause an issue if it won't resolve by itself (ignoring that you lose ethernet support without manual bios edditing)
ASRock does reuse bioses, but the X370 lineup on 1.0.0.3 is broken , the whole lineup
If you have an SPI programmer bite the bullet and try, but i would not recommend
You likely will face issues with the additional chokes , if the controller doesn't work on it's own & you will need to replace the ethernet module 
Bad idea, could work but very bad idea without a flasher

Nothing in sight for the next 1+ week , once X470 gets an update, several days later it will be ported down to X370


----------



## The Stilt

m70b1jr said:


> What does this mean exactly? Kinda weird considering the b450 Pro 4 is the EXACT Board with a different chipset.
> Also, do you have any idea when ASRock will be releasing the updated BIOS to the public?


Basically the bios does not match AMDs spec, structure wise.
Since AMDs own tools do not allow configuring bios the way ASRock has configured them, it most likely means that ASRock has done
some workarounds / patching of the bios structure on their own. Because of that, I do not want to touch the bios since I have no idea what they've actually done and how.

Many ASRock bioses are like this, but not all of them.


----------



## The Stilt

ThanosTrai said:


> x470 gaming plus MAX last BIOS 08/21 (no AB or ABB)
> anything here?


In OP.


----------



## The Stilt

LookingForInfo said:


> Hey, I just wanted to say thank you. I was having extreme difficulty to get my B450-A PRO BIOS to boost. I tried the beta A8M version, and I managed to get 4.4GHz but it just was HORRIBLY unstable. I updated to the AA, but got crap boosts again. I've been looking for a solution everywhere. Just thank you.


Updating the FW stack doesn't fix any potential issues in the code from the ODM (MSI) itself.
So with "AAMFI" none of your cores will hit 4.4GHz, or what's the issue?

The ODM cannot do much to break the boosting, but you could try and see that the "Precision Boost Override" is disabled and that the "CPU VDD_SoC Current Optimization" is at "Auto" setting.
Both options can be found in "Advanced CPU Configuration" tab.


----------



## ThanosTrai

The Stilt said:


> In OP.


You are the best! Not only it managed to hit the max boost but also the temperature of cpu is lower now. Thank you very much sir!


----------



## mtrai

The Stilt said:


> Basically the bios does not match AMDs spec, structure wise.
> Since AMDs own tools do not allow configuring bios the way ASRock has configured them, it most likely means that ASRock has done
> some workarounds / patching of the bios structure on their own. Because of that, I do not want to touch the bios since I have no idea what they've actually done and how.
> 
> Many ASRock bioses are like this, but not all of them.


I can confirm that ASRock bios are quite a mess to to try and work with on Ryzen. I just did an experimental one for the Tachi x470 yesterday with disastrous results for someone.

Anyhow I am hoping you might be able to answer something for me with the C7H Wifi or non wifi 2801 bios. I am not sure if the unmodified does this or not but at least with my moidified bios it shows i the bios as being 0002 x64 however aida shows 2801 in windows. Coule this just be an error on ASUS part or could this be partial flash from flashback?

Also with flashrom can we use the same switches like with afuefix64 /p /b /n /k /x /clrcfg I tried searching for all the switches but came up short or at the time it was vodka hampering my understanding.


----------



## The Stilt

mtrai said:


> I can confirm that ASRock bios are quite a mess to to try and work with on Ryzen. I just did an experimental one for the Tachi x470 yesterday with disastrous results for someone.
> 
> Anyhow I am hoping you might be able to answer something for me with the C7H Wifi or non wifi 2801 bios. I am not sure if the unmodified does this or not but at least with my moidified bios it shows i the bios as being 0002 x64 however aida shows 2801 in windows. Coule this just be an error on ASUS part or could this be partial flash from flashback?
> 
> Also with flashrom can we use the same switches like with afuefix64 /p /b /n /k /x /clrcfg I tried searching for all the switches but came up short or at the time it was vodka hampering my understanding.


As far as I know, at default Flashback doesn't guarantee a full flash.
In most cases it makes a full flash, but again thats not guaranteed (AFAIK).

Flashrom doesn't known the layout / structure of the bios image like AMI's own tools do (e.g. boot block, NCBs, main, NV), instead it makes a full flash (at default).
Meaning every single bit of the flash is being erased and rewritten.


----------



## mtrai

The Stilt said:


> As far as I know, at default Flashback doesn't guarantee a full flash.
> In most cases it makes a full flash, but again thats not guaranteed (AFAIK).
> 
> Flashrom doesn't known the layout / structure of the bios image like AMI's own tools do (e.g. boot block, NCBs, main, NV), instead it makes a full flash (at default).
> Meaning every single bit of the flash is being erased and rewritten.


Well that is good enough for what I am looking for. Since it does a full flash is all I need to know....will flash the 2801 with flashrom in a bit. On the trail of a possible unusual but so far a pleasant navi finding but needs some extensive testing before I say anything.


----------



## renishi

Guys, how do you update this Bios for B450 Tomahawk?

When i tried to update it through MSI BIOS - M-FLASH, after it rebooted nothing appeared on the screen for 10-15mins.

When i restart PC and it wont boot anymore.

Right now after resetting CMOS and flashing older BIOS, the system is booted up but there is no display (No led error code).

Did i screw up on the initial bios m-flash?

Anyway to make this work again?


----------



## mtrai

Just reporting back on the C7H boards. 


Flashrom works just fine on them.

In fact IMO it works better then flashback.

Anyhow in order to make the bios work with flashrom you have to load it into UEFItool and and extract the UEFI "as is" I could not flash it with the .cap file as I would get size mismatch.

Once I made it into the rom with UEFITool it flashes with no issue.


----------



## gerardfraser

renishi said:


> Guys, how do you update this Bios for B450 Tomahawk?
> 
> When i tried to update it through MSI BIOS - M-FLASH, after it rebooted nothing appeared on the screen for 10-15mins.
> 
> When i restart PC and it wont boot anymore.
> 
> Right now after resetting CMOS and flashing older BIOS, the system is booted up but there is no display (No led error code).
> 
> Did i screw up on the initial bios m-flash?
> 
> Anyway to make this work again?


You have BIOS Flashback on that motherboard of course you can make it work again.


----------



## Galder

Any chance for B450M Gaming Plus?


----------



## JedixJarf

@The Stilt would you be able to patch the bios for the Asus B350-i itx board?

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-B350-I-GAMING/HelpDesk_BIOS/

Thanks amigo!


----------



## renishi

Bios flashback aint working... i guess i screw up. Reminder to self not use m-flash...


----------



## The Stilt

renishi said:


> Bios flashback aint working... i guess i screw up. Reminder to self not use m-flash...


Try formatting the USB stick using Rufus (link in OP).
Boot Selection: Non Bootable, Partition Scheme: MBR, File system: FAT32.

Redownload the correct bios binary and rename the file to MSI.ROM and place it to the root of the USB drive.
Put the USB stick in the lowest USB port (closest to the PCB), in the header that has the PS2 connector.

I've heard MSI's flashback is picky, but it shouldn't be this picky.
You could also try another flash drive, in case their programmer is picky about the flash controller or some other factor.


----------



## The Stilt

Galder said:


> Any chance for B450M Gaming Plus?


In OP.



JedixJarf said:


> @*The Stilt* would you be able to patch the bios for the Asus B350-i itx board?
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-B350-I-GAMING/HelpDesk_BIOS/
> 
> Thanks amigo!


In OP.


----------



## Galder

You rock


----------



## SoLoR

The Stilt said:


> I've heard MSI's flashback is picky, but it shouldn't be this picky.


very picky...out of 3 usb keys under 16gb that i have, all formated same way and totally different brands only one is working for me... so all that get only 3 blinks and then nothing while using flashback, keep trying different usb keys that are properlly prepared as stilt posted. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rpg2

Hey man, thanks doing this for the community!

Would you be able to patch the Bios for MSI x370 Sli plus? Here's the latest bios for that board
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-SLI-PLUS

Appreciate it!


----------



## The Stilt

Rpg2 said:


> Hey man, thanks doing this for the community!
> 
> Would you be able to patch the Bios for MSI x370 Sli plus? Here's the latest bios for that board
> https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-SLI-PLUS
> 
> Appreciate it!


In OP.


----------



## excorp79

Stilt, Thank you very much!! it work well!


----------



## rasrabbit

Would you make mod BIOS for MSI B350 pro vdh?

Appreciate it!

http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A38vAJ.zip


----------



## dgoc18

Can you make mod BIOS for MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon?

MSI just release new official BIOS 7B78v2B at https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X470-GAMING-PRO-CARBON

Can you verify the bios that already updated to SMU 46.49 without mod.

Thanks.


----------



## JoHimself

Hi there. 

I'm not sure if the MORTAR and MORTAR ARCTIC are the same (I suspect not), would you be able to work your magic on the MORTAR ARCTIC BIOS please?

http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A37vAK.zip


----------



## The Stilt

rasrabbit said:


> Would you make mod BIOS for MSI B350 pro vdh?
> 
> Appreciate it!
> 
> http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A38vAJ.zip


In OP.



dgoc18 said:


> Can you make mod BIOS for MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon?
> 
> MSI just release new official BIOS 7B78v2B at https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X470-GAMING-PRO-CARBON
> 
> Can you verify the bios that already updated to SMU 46.49 without mod.
> 
> Thanks.


In OP.



JoHimself said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I'm not sure if the MORTAR and MORTAR ARCTIC are the same (I suspect not), would you be able to work your magic on the MORTAR ARCTIC BIOS please?
> 
> http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A37vAK.zip


In OP.


----------



## JoHimself

AMAZING thank you!


----------



## Tuan Anh Tran

has anyone tried the build for tomahawk max? does it have blank screen at boot? the 331 build has that bug for me. will the modified build able to fix it or just abba update?


----------



## ThanosTrai

Hello again good Sir, i just noticed the last BIOS for X470 gaming plus MAX that you modified was in beta.
The new one that appeared today is this: http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7B79vH1.zip, could you also do this one or it is no different?
Also i want to ask if it's normal that i see the max boost of 4.2ghz only in two cores out of six for Ryzen 5 3600. However really appreciate the work you put for all of us in here thank you man.


----------



## alanflankerBR

The Stilt said:


> I decided to put these under a separate thread, since there are already quite many bioses available.
> 
> File naming: Original bios build (version), M = modified, FI (4649 ASCII, i.e. SMU 46.49).
> Besides the actual SMU FW, these files also contain up to date PSP, PMU (IMC) FWs, bootloaders and decryption keys, depending on their original state (some already had them).
> 
> 
> MSI B450-A PRO - AA0MFI
> The custom Flashrom version has been tested on 3000-series Ryzen CPUs, but it should work on all Ryzen generations regardless.


Can i back to original BIOS 7B86vAA from AA0MFI?


----------



## JedixJarf

The Stilt said:


> In OP.
> 
> 
> 
> In OP.


You are the best!!!!!!!


----------



## korzychxp

I want ask a question. My Crucial BLS8G4D30AESCK.M8FE (Ballistix Sport 3000 Mhz CL15 micron e-die) dont work on MSI B450 A Pro on B1 and B2 channels of RAM and because of that they don't work in dual channel. I can only put them in slots 1,2 which are channel A1 and A2 and these operate as single channel in non optimized slots.

Anyone know how to fix this? Maybe bios problem?


----------



## rasrabbit

Thank you! :thumb:


----------



## dgoc1888888

Is HWMonitor reliable? After flashing the bios here I can get with my x3700 4,175 Ghz all core. Also every single one of my cores except of one can hit 4,4 Ghz the other one peaks at 4,375. The temps went down significally also the power consumption dropped. This seems to good to be true.


----------



## The Stilt

alanflankerBR said:


> Can i back to original BIOS 7B86vAA from AA0MFI?


Can't see any reason why you couldn't.


----------



## The Stilt

ThanosTrai said:


> Hello again good Sir, i just noticed the last BIOS for X470 gaming plus MAX that you modified was in beta.
> The new one that appeared today is this: http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7B79vH1.zip, could you also do this one or it is no different?
> Also i want to ask if it's normal that i see the max boost of 4.2ghz only in two cores out of six for Ryzen 5 3600. However really appreciate the work you put for all of us in here thank you man.


Not sure if there is any difference, but updated it anyway (OP).

Actually it would be unusual for all of the individual cores to hit the advertised boost frequency.
In case of 3600 (non-X) it might be possible to achieve by the use of PBO thou, since the stock frequency is so low.

The spec is met as long as a single core can hit the advertised turbo.


----------



## The Stilt

korzychxp said:


> I want ask a question. My Crucial BLS8G4D30AESCK.M8FE (Ballistix Sport 3000 Mhz CL15 micron e-die) dont work on MSI B450 A Pro on B1 and B2 channels of RAM and because of that they don't work in dual channel. I can only put them in slots 1,2 which are channel A1 and A2 and these operate as single channel in non optimized slots.
> 
> Anyone know how to fix this? Maybe bios problem?


There are other MSI B450 boards with similar issues.
Most likely there is something wrong with their memory code (over-ride wise).

There is nothing I can do about this, since these configurations are not generic but design specific (signaling topology, PCB layers, etc).


----------



## daninoz

The Stilt said:


> There are other MSI B450 boards with similar issues.
> Most likely there is something wrong with their memory code (over-ride wise).
> 
> There is nothing I can do about this, since these configurations are not generic but design specific (signaling topology, PCB layers, etc).


Thanks for all your work for the enthusiast community, man. I've seen your name for years but have never been a big part of overclock.net or xtremesystems, my haunt is overclockers au, so post history is patchy here, making me reluctant to suggest something I'll benefit from, but a lot of other folk will benefit from it, too:

Is it possible to add the various modifications to the UEFI BIOS components and AGESA stuff, to older releases of BIOS?

I'll use my board as an example, the Tomahawk MAX (https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/B450-TOMAHAWK-MAX)

Release BIOS 7C02v30 (v3.00) seems like the only stable BIOS for this board. Every subsequent BIOS has had issues, none more than the latest, with the included update to ABBA AGESA (and all the other changes since the stable release BIOS), v3.30, proving the most unreliable of all.

Is it possible to add the "component" updates you do (I don't have the terminology down pat) to that first release BIOS? And possibly do the same for the other problematic MSI boards, to go back to a reliable base for people?

Chuck a donate button up somewhere. Your time and expertise are worth a lot to us. I'll pay for the guys modding Tomato firmware for my router, as do other people. Same applies for you solving this problem for punters, happy to chuck some coin your way!


----------



## The Stilt

daninoz said:


> Thanks for all your work for the enthusiast community, man. I've seen your name for years but have never been a big part of overclock.net or xtremesystems, my haunt is overclockers au, so post history is patchy here, making me reluctant to suggest something I'll benefit from, but a lot of other folk will benefit from it, too:
> 
> Is it possible to add the various modifications to the UEFI BIOS components and AGESA stuff, to older releases of BIOS?
> 
> I'll use my board as an example, the Tomahawk MAX (https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/B450-TOMAHAWK-MAX)
> 
> Release BIOS 7C02v30 (v3.00) seems like the only stable BIOS for this board. Every subsequent BIOS has had issues, none more than the latest, with the included update to ABBA AGESA (and all the other changes since the stable release BIOS), v3.30, proving the most unreliable of all.
> 
> Is it possible to add the "component" updates you do (I don't have the terminology down pat) to that first release BIOS? And possibly do the same for the other problematic MSI boards, to go back to a reliable base for people?
> 
> Chuck a donate button up somewhere. Your time and expertise are worth a lot to us. I'll pay for the guys modding Tomato firmware for my router, as do other people. Same applies for you solving this problem for punters, happy to chuck some coin your way!


:thumb:

MSI B450 TOMAHAWK MAX - 300MFI


----------



## Jannis234

Hi, could you make a mod for the MSI X370 Gaming Pro (non-carbon)?
http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A33v4I.zip


----------



## Tuan Anh Tran

The Stilt said:


> :thumb:
> 
> MSI B450 TOMAHAWK MAX - 300MFI


I'm doing a test run with this now. Many thanks for your work.


----------



## korzychxp

The Stilt said:


> There are other MSI B450 boards with similar issues.
> Most likely there is something wrong with their memory code (over-ride wise).
> 
> There is nothing I can do about this, since these configurations are not generic but design specific (signaling topology, PCB layers, etc).


Thanks. Who can fix this? MSI? Crucial?


----------



## TOMRUS

@The Stilt how can I fix this error when flashing my Crosshair Hero 7 WiFi?
The reason i'm trying flashrom is because flashback doesn't work with any of USB sticks I have, tried everything, nothing helps.


----------



## innamed

I cannot flash my ASUS X470-F. The .CAP file can be found here: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...-GAMING/ROG-STRIX-X470-F-GAMING-ASUS-5220.zip
I tried Afuefix64 - it says "3 - error: ROM file does not match existing BIOS size".
I tried flashrom - look at the attachment (the same error).
What's the correct way to do a clean update of the BIOS (I mean I need everything to get reset and BIOS to work exactly as intended, with no leftovers/traces from the previous BIOS, like 1usmus promises with Afuefix)?


----------



## The Stilt

korzychxp said:


> Thanks. Who can fix this? MSI? Crucial?


If the DIMMs are not defective, only MSI.


----------



## The Stilt

TOMRUS said:


> @*The Stilt* how can I fix this error when flashing my Crosshair Hero 7 WiFi?
> The reason i'm trying flashrom is because flashback doesn't work with any of USB sticks I have, tried everything, nothing helps.





innamed said:


> I cannot flash my ASUS X470-F. The .CAP file can be found here: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...-GAMING/ROG-STRIX-X470-F-GAMING-ASUS-5220.zip
> I tried Afuefix64 - it says "3 - error: ROM file does not match existing BIOS size".
> I tried flashrom - look at the attachment (the same error).
> What's the correct way to do a clean update of the BIOS (I mean I need everything to get reset and BIOS to work exactly as intended, with no leftovers/traces from the previous BIOS, like 1usmus promises with Afuefix)?


Both of you need to strip the capsule header, which ASUS adds to their bios files.

Remove the first 1000h bytes of the file using a hex editor (32MB bios files).
For 16MB bios files you need to remove half of that (800h bytes).


----------



## The Stilt

Jannis234 said:


> Hi, could you make a mod for the MSI X370 Gaming Pro (non-carbon)?
> http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A33v4I.zip


In OP.


----------



## innamed

The Stilt said:


> Both of you need to strip the capsule header, which ASUS adds to their bios files.
> 
> Remove the first 1000h bytes of the file using a hex editor (32MB bios files).


Thank you, removed first 4096 bytes and looks like it worked.
There are 2 questions though:
1) That thing about "master can't handle 4-byte addresses" - is it nothing serious or how to fix it?
2) Does it erase the previous BIOS completely, with all of its settings, so I don't need to worry about resetting anything (clear cmos, etc.)? Or what to do to completely remove the previous BIOS so that there are no leftovers from it?


----------



## Veii

innamed said:


> Thank you, removed first 4096 bytes and looks like it worked.
> There are 2 questions though:
> 1) That thing about "master can't handle 4-byte addresses" - is it nothing serious or how to fix it?
> 2) Does it erase the previous BIOS completely, with all of its settings, so I don't need to worry about resetting anything (clear cmos, etc.)? Or what to do to completely remove the previous BIOS so that there are no leftovers from it?


Like written in post#4 
It does erase absolutely everything - all profiles, the board UUID number, no need for cmos because nothing is stored

Soo make a backup :thumb:
In case you ever want to reuse the warranty~
This backup then too, is a full backup with all profiles, and everything 
If your board ever bricks you can restore it with an SPI flasher for 20 bucks and be back to untouched state


----------



## CooleRRSA

Hello. Can you make a mod for ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming-ITX/ac ?
http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/B450%20Gaming-ITXac(3.50)ROM.zip

Thank you!


----------



## innamed

Veii said:


> Like written in post#4
> It does erase absolutely everything - all profiles, the board UUID number, no need for cmos because nothing is stored
> 
> In case you ever want to reuse the warranty~


Wait a minute... So it removed even something that is individual to my "copy" of motherboard??? I wanted only to reset settings that determine how it interacts with the rest of hardware. It's cool that I made a backup, and it's cool that you told me about that before I removed it.
May be I can copy-paste something from the backup to the new .CAP file so that my motherboard has its numbers and everything?


Veii said:


> If your board ever bricks you can restore it with an SPI flasher for 20 bucks and be back to untouched state


Yeah, if I knew what to buy and where and how to use it without the need to solder the BIOS chip off the motherboard.


----------



## daninoz

Tuan Anh Tran said:


> I'm doing a test run with this now. Many thanks for your work.


come back and tell us how you went?


----------



## efegue

Any chance for ASRock B450M Steel Legend? (https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/B450M Steel Legend/)
http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/B450M Steel Legend(2.70)ROM.zip


----------



## The Stilt

innamed said:


> Thank you, removed first 4096 bytes and looks like it worked.
> There are 2 questions though:
> 1) That thing about "master can't handle 4-byte addresses" - is it nothing serious or how to fix it?
> 2) Does it erase the previous BIOS completely, with all of its settings, so I don't need to worry about resetting anything (clear cmos, etc.)? Or what to do to completely remove the previous BIOS so that there are no leftovers from it?


Its just a warning, not an error.
Most SPI controllers which support >= 256Mb flashes have a separate control bit, that needs to be toggled to access > FFFFFFh address range (3-byte to 4-byte).
On Ryzen platforms, all motherboards which have a 256Mb flash chip on them are running in a fixed 4-byte mode (allows up to 32Gb flash sizes).

So, as stated before this won't cause any problems.

Yes, it is a complete erase and re-write every time.
That being said, it is still a good idea to power off the system and reset the bios after the programming has finished.


----------



## The Stilt

Veii said:


> Like written in post#4
> It does erase absolutely everything - all profiles, the board UUID number, no need for cmos because nothing is stored


Whats this UUID I keep hearing?
Do ASRock boards store some "permanent" data on their flash chips?


----------



## The Stilt

CooleRRSA said:


> Hello. Can you make a mod for ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming-ITX/ac ?
> http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/B450 Gaming-ITXac(3.50)ROM.zip
> 
> Thank you!





efegue said:


> Any chance for ASRock B450M Steel Legend? (https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/B450M Steel Legend/)
> http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/B450M Steel Legend(2.70)ROM.zip


Check the OP.


----------



## sturmbutcher

Man could yo please fix the X570 pro carbon wifi from MSI? latest abba implementation is terrible as fck, or if you can give me some links where to start investigating to fix it by my own?

Regards


----------



## zirblazer

The Stilt said:


> Flashrom runs in DOS (*MS-DOS*, NOT FreeDOS, etc) so there are couple steps that are required to set up that environment.


I'm curious about this. As far that I know, FreeDOS is 100% MS-DOS compatible, and Flashrom works with it since I saw several guides using such combination. Is your warning because you meet a compatibility issue using Flashrom in FreeDOS, or because you don't tested this thus don't want to risk any brickings?




The Stilt said:


> Whats this UUID I keep hearing?
> Do ASRock boards store some "permanent" data on their flash chips?


He should be talking about the SMBIOS static UUID and Serial Numbers, which are found in the Firmware. Actually, there are several pieces of unique info specific to a Motherboard unit that gets programmed at factory time, including those, and the MAC Address of the Chipset integrated MAC, all of which are supposed to be unique. In the case of consumer Motherboards, they seem to be lazy and for UUID and Serial Numbers they use some generic strings, but Server Motherboards like those of Supermicro do populate them properly.
I have recently recovered from a bricking experience (Which was completly unrelated to BIOS modding. It just decided to corrupt itself). Outright flashing a BIOS update with a reprogrammer on the SPI Flash ROM chip resulted in that unique data being completely lost. I didn't lost any functionality, but it isn't "factory authentic" anymore.

UEFI also brings the NVRAM, which is some user facing space on the Flash ROM that stores data, like the UEFI Boot Options and the Secure Boot Keys Databases. Everytime that these gets modified, you are actually writing the Flash chip. You can consider all the previous as unique, permanent data. You may want to read this: https://weekly-geekly.github.io/articles/281242/index.html


----------



## The Stilt

zirblazer said:


> I'm curious about this. As far that I know, FreeDOS is 100% MS-DOS compatible, and Flashrom works with it since I saw several guides using such combination. Is your warning because you meet a compatibility issue using Flashrom in FreeDOS, or because you don't tested this thus don't want to risk any brickings?
> 
> 
> 
> He should be talking about the SMBIOS static UUID and Serial Numbers, which are found in the Firmware. Actually, there are several pieces of unique info specific to a Motherboard unit that gets programmed at factory time, including those, and the MAC Address of the Chipset integrated MAC, all of which are supposed to be unique. In the case of consumer Motherboards, they seem to be lazy and for UUID and Serial Numbers they use some generic strings, but Server Motherboards like those of Supermicro do populate them properly.
> I have recently recovered from a bricking experience (Which was completly unrelated to BIOS modding. It just decided to corrupt itself). Outright flashing a BIOS update with a reprogrammer on the SPI Flash ROM chip resulted in that unique data being completely lost. I didn't lost any functionality, but it isn't "factory authentic" anymore.
> 
> UEFI also brings the NVRAM, which is some user facing space on the Flash ROM that stores data, like the UEFI Boot Options and the Secure Boot Keys Databases. Everytime that these gets modified, you are actually writing the Flash chip. You can consider all the previous as unique, permanent data. You may want to read this: https://weekly-geekly.github.io/articles/281242/index.html


Both.
I've not personally tested FreeDOS and there are reports of flashrom failed flashes in FreeDOS environment that can be found with Google.
Because of that and the fact that failed flashes won't be recoverable in most cases, I decided not to risk it.

Do AMI's own tools retain this information, when all of the available blocks are set to be updated?
If not, then its a pretty messed up implementation from the ODM side. Even the MAC address on Intel ethernet controllers is stored on a separate flash.


----------



## zirblazer

The Stilt said:


> Do AMI's own tools retain this information, when all of the available blocks are set to be updated?
> If not, then its a pretty messed up implementation from the ODM side. Even the MAC address on Intel ethernet controllers is stored on a separate flash.


I have absolutely no idea cause I have no first hand experience. The unique Motherboard data loss problem affects mostly people that uses external SPI flash reprogrammers for recovering purposes, which was my case. I don't know if it is possible to force a manufacturer Software tool to completely wipe that info, but standard flashing procedures should respect in some way those blocks of data.

In my particular case, my Supermicro X10SAT (For Intel Haswell) has two NICs, the C226 Chipset integrated MAC + i217-LM PHY and a separate i210-AT. The i210-AT still has its own factory assigned MAC Address, the Chipset one became 88:88:88:88:87:88


----------



## DesperateFlaher

Hi, can you make a patched bios for the MSI X570 gaming edge wifi?

http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7C37v14.zip


----------



## Veii

The Stilt said:


> Whats this UUID I keep hearing?
> Do ASRock boards store some "permanent" data on their flash chips?


It's rather on all bioses, board flashback doesn't make a clean flash too
You have bytes stored where an own unique hardwareID+Serial number of the board is stored and generated from
For example the afugan /GAN method early on, did wipe it and you would lose your warranty that way / unless you first backup your bios and transfer this data over to the new bios before cleaning the flash chip

Windows OEM keys also use this data to verify and activate bios, same as anti cheat engines do
by doing a clean SPI erase, you lose the old serial and a new one is generated oppon boot
Rarely brands will check and compare it, but technically the boards serial number vs the printed sticker number will differ after such a flash 
Soo you do lose warranty if you do it - unless you backup first your whole bios & data + then transfer it over to your flashing bios

When i do make black copys with the EVC2, i keep my profiles too
It does backup NVRam, Profiles, and the generated HWID / well on the first flash also the board serial number
^ the reason i insist on people to back their first time flashing - as some manufactures could be b*chy about that your board and the sticker on it don't match the serial number


----------



## trf

True hero! I'll give it a whirl later and post back.

Thank you for your outstanding work!


----------



## innamed

So now how to transfer it from backup.bin to the new .CAP file?


----------



## Veii

innamed said:


> So now how to transfer it from backup.bin to the new .CAP file?


 Sorry, i can't answer
i've never done it
Never found time to research how people do it in 1usmus's biosmod thread 
If i remember correctly, UEFI-Tool was used for that job ~ but i've never looked into it
I do now own a flasher and can experiment with that stuff, but before that ~ i've only had a single board and a dead taichi

Didn't find time to bother researching it's location, there are people who have done it 
Please ask in:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...yzen-bios-mods-how-update-bios-correctly.html
I'm sadly no help here, so far didn't bother looking into restoring it, because i'm jumping back and forth between bioses & ones of different brands

Actually, i've bricked my board once by bypassing secure flash between downgrades, soo i'm the wrong person to sanity check or speak about warranty 

It's good to have the backup and keep it safe tho ~ in case you'll ever need it 
don't do the same as i did and actually make a real backup before starting with any kind of mod or clean flash ^^#


----------



## headd

Hey Stilt i have maybe weird request.I have B450 Tomahawk and i found that all bioses after 7C02v19 have BIG memory bandwidth drop so performance even with newest SMU is worse in games.Can you please add new SMU into 7C02v19 BIOS?So we can have best memory bandwidth and fixed boost?
Its for MSI b450 tomahawk BIOS 7C02v19


----------



## Veii

http://msi-ftp.de:8080/main.html?do...0f330e664f26041f&realfilename=E7C02AMS_1C2.7z 
^ this is the new B450 Tomahawk ABBA bios - the public Beta 1C1 was broken, had sleep issues , pcie dropping, FCLK not working, and so on 
This looks like fixes it ~ wouldn't be bad to give it a sanity check @The Stilt / and maybe update that early published 1C1 ABBA to this one (if it needs module updates)


----------



## headd

Veii said:


> http://msi-ftp.de:8080/main.html?do...0f330e664f26041f&realfilename=E7C02AMS_1C2.7z
> ^ this is the new B450 Tomahawk ABBA bios - the public Beta 1C1 was broken, had sleep issues , pcie dropping, FCLK not working, and so on
> This looks like fixes it ~ wouldn't be bad to give it a sanity check @The Stilt / and maybe update that early published 1C1 ABBA to this one (if it needs module updates)


its broken like all BIOSES after 7C02v19.For some reason memory bandwidth is way worse.
Same memory timings and subtimings.All bioses after 7C02v19 have memory bandwidth nerfed.Thats why i wanted 7C02v19 patch to new SMU because MSI somehow nerfed performance on all BIOSES after 7C02v19.


----------



## aGeoM

innamed said:


> So now how to transfer it from backup.bin to the new .CAP file?


Hi

You can use a tool called FD44Editor ( https://github.com/LongSoft/FD44Editor/releases
).



Save BIOS and flash it with the new info.

Cya


----------



## Veii

headd said:


> its broken like all BIOSES after 7C02v19.For some reason memory bandwidth is way worse.
> Same memory timings and subtimings.All bioses after 7C02v19 have memory bandwidth nerfed.Thats why i wanted 7C02v19 patch to new SMU because MSI somehow nerfed performance on all BIOSES after 7C02v19.


This looks soo much like the exact result i would get after using Performance Enchancer
L2, L3 latency is quite a bit faster - which did increase IPC 
By the exchange of memory access latency 

Example:
Without PE


Spoiler














With PE:


Spoiler














This is intentional, unsure why the new bioses would follow this "tweak" but even tho it looks worse
~ it did lead to 50cb more in R15 and 100cb more in R20 
Inter-Core latency is a big higher, random latency that way too - but Inter-Core bandwith is higher 
Which makes it worth to cut the ram latency for that IPC bump

EDIT:
I forgot to mention one thing:
Grab the Latest ZenStates 
and try to force it to Disable
That should deactivate any forced PE and hopefully give you back the old DRAM Latency
_* if this is the issue , which i highly think it is ~ as the results are nearly identical to my testing_








EDIT 2:
_(last one i promise)_
This is how it should look like, if you actually have an SMU Bug in the Bios 
That kills 200cb R15 and around 400-500cb R20


Spoiler



I know it says 3400Mhz & 3400MT/s, but this was a Pstate OC
- all to the same 3800Mhz speed with same applied vCore








as comparison:


----------



## headd

Its not that.L2/3 latency is better because cpu works with ABBA at 4.4ghz and 4250mhz with older BIOS and also its within margin of error..Only difference is memory read and copy nerf on new BIOS.That 6-8GB/s nerf is pretty big performance hit in games.It behave like slow 3000mhz memory but it runs on 3600mhz.
With 7C02v19 it works like it should.Thats why we really need 7C02v19 update with new SMU.


----------



## Veii

headd said:


> Its not that.L2/3 latency is better because cpu works with ABBA at 4.4ghz and 4250mhz with older BIOS and also its within margin of error..Only difference is memory read and copy nerf on new BIOS.That 6-8GB/s nerf is pretty big performance hit in games.


You have then to re-run this test with an allcore
PB2 latency comparison has too much variance 

Non there less please try if anything changes by force disabling PE


----------



## headd

I already flashed 7C02v19(and memory bandwidth is fixed again).Before that i tried couple newer BIOSES and all have this nerfed memory bandwidth like latest ABBA beta.Its something MSI changed later in all BIOSES.Probably their"Improve memory compatibility" thing.
https://www.msi.com//Motherboard/support/B450-TOMAHAWK


----------



## harkinsteven

Would it be possible to get a patched biosf for Asrock X470 Master SLI/AC

http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X470 Master SLIac(3.50)ROM.zip

It's a different board to the X470 Master SLI you have posted in OP. 

Thank you.


----------



## The Stilt

DesperateFlaher said:


> Hi, can you make a patched bios for the MSI X570 gaming edge wifi?
> 
> http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7C37v14.zip


This board already has a ABBA bios available.
http://msi-ftp.de:8080/main.html?do...fb18c7772e2d486f5af&realfilename=7C37_151.zip


----------



## headd

edit nvm


----------



## The Stilt

headd said:


> I already flashed 7C02v19(and memory bandwidth is fixed again).Before that i tried couple newer BIOSES and all have this nerfed memory bandwidth like latest ABBA beta.Its something MSI changed later in all BIOSES.Probably their"Improve memory compatibility" thing.
> https://www.msi.com//Motherboard/support/B450-TOMAHAWK


MSI B450 Tomahawk - 190MFI



harkinsteven said:


> Would it be possible to get a patched biosf for Asrock X470 Master SLI/AC
> 
> http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X470 Master SLIac(3.50)ROM.zip
> 
> It's a different board to the X470 Master SLI you have posted in OP.
> 
> Thank you.


In OP.


----------



## headd

The Stilt said:


> MSI B450 Tomahawk - 190MFI


Oh thank you very much.Works perfectly.This BIOS is pretty much holy grail for b450 tomahawk  .It combine boost from ABBA and memory bandwidth from older BIOS.Its far better than oficial ABBA beta.I just run quick war thunder cpu benchmark and its faster than both old 7C02v19 and new ABBA c2 beta by 4-5%.
Everyone with b450 tomahawk should use only this Bios.Its just far better than anything on MSI site.


----------



## SaccoSVD

> IF something Fails, let's say the stick dies mid flash and it errors out
> - DO NOT cut power to the system
> Be sure to keep it running as long as you can, because it is able to support hotplug and the community can help you re-flash it from a 2nd USB
> (in case your bios file was messed up and you need to correct something or it exceeds flash size)
> Overall, keep it running and seek for help
> The Flashrom Page has an IIRC chat, OCN is here
> - just never turn off a system after erased but failed flash


That is extremely interesting. So let's say I go and try with my X470 Taichi and fails mid way, what are the common procedures to "hotplug" and be able to reflash?

Not that I'm gonna try anyway, but I once bricked a Prime X370 Pro with AFUDOS and it would of been awesome to know I could keep the system running and try to do something to reflash even in that situation.

One more question  I'm waiting for the official X470 Taichi ABBA BIOS. Is your work with these BIOS something that is helping the board manufacturers in any way? In other words, are BIOS from manufacturers be as good as your "special sauce" modded versions?

Thank you.


----------



## efegue

The Stilt said:


> Check the OP.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Veii

SaccoSVD said:


> That is extremely interesting. So let's say I go and try with my X470 Taichi and fails mid way, what are the common procedures to "hotplug" and be able to reflash?
> 
> Not that I'm gonna try anyway, but I once bricked a Prime X370 Pro with AFUDOS and it would of been awesome to know I could keep the system running and try to do something to reflash even in that situation.
> 
> One more question  I'm waiting for the official X470 Taichi ABBA BIOS. Is your work with these BIOS something that is helping the board manufacturers in any way? In other words, are BIOS from manufacturers be as good as your "special sauce" modded versions?
> 
> Thank you.


Hotplug means hotplug  
at worst you need a 2nd usb 
"dir" won't update the preloaded usb files (a namechange for example) but it will recognise a new usb if you plug it in & "cd" to it
or if you put another file on it 
as MS-DOS is preloaded into ram 

The Stilt, uses proprietary tools by AMD to check the bios, update the modules, sign them
but non there less the AGESA code / let's say 1.0.0.4 , is a confidential binary which the board partners get under NDA
He can inject ABBA SMU tweaks and sign it how it should be, but if anything more in this new 1.0.0.3 ABBA AGESA changes ~ it remains confidential 
Soo it either is equal to the manufacture, better (if the board partners have buggy bioses), or the new rebuild one is better then what his possibilities can do 

About the flashing procedure , while i hope you do make a read backup
even if the flashing fails or the erase hangs up mid flash / you can just redo the erase & write from the backup you made and be back up running 
If the power goes out saddly, there is only the SPI method that can save you
Tho the chance to have power outage in those exact 5min of work, on this exact day is soo unlikely 

After using the mod, you still can officially update to upcoming bioses without any problem
ASRock users have to use flashrom, as there is a capsule secure check ~ soo it won't let us update elsehow


----------



## Albe23

Is it possible to work something out for the MSI x370 Gaming M7 ACK? You have been doing some awesome work here and I truly appreciate the effort.


----------



## Jayjr1105

So just to get this straight, these are consumer modded BIOS' with ABBA?

Sorry, I just stumbled on this thread patiently waiting for an MSI update to a B350 Mortar Arctic. The OP is a little cryptic. What exactly is included in the modded BIOS?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Thanks for the clarifications Veii 

It happened to me with AFUDOS, that the screen went green while flashing BIOS and the system did nothing no more. Since then I just got real scared of any unofficial BIOS flasher as bricking the board meant RMA and to disassemble the whole system. It was quite painful.

Is Flashrom safer?


----------



## buddywh

Jayjr1105 said:


> So just to get this straight, these are consumer modded BIOS' with ABBA?
> 
> Sorry, I just stumbled on this thread patiently waiting for an MSI update to a B350 Mortar Arctic. The OP is a little cryptic. What exactly is included in the modded BIOS?


Check OP, he tells you what all is in them and the base BIOS he used to make the patch.

Quote from OP:
"Besides the actual SMU FW, these files also contain up to date PSP, PMU (IMC) FWs, bootloaders and decryption keys, depending on their original state (some already had them)."

The B350 Mortar Arctic BIOS he patched was based on AKM version, which if it's like my B350 Mortar version is a BETA with the 1003 AGESA.


----------



## Jayjr1105

buddywh said:


> up to date PSP, PMU (IMC) FWs, bootloaders and decryption keys


What does that translate to? Does this fix high idle voltages? Sustained boost clocks?


----------



## Thej96fa

The Stilt said:


> MSI B450 Tomahawk - 190MFI.





headd said:


> Oh thank you very much.Works perfectly.This BIOS is pretty much holy grail for b450 tomahawk  .It combine boost from ABBA and memory bandwidth from older BIOS.Its far better than oficial ABBA beta.I just run quick war thunder cpu benchmark and its faster than both old 7C02v19 and new ABBA c2 beta by 4-5%.
> Everyone with b450 tomahawk should use only this Bios.Its just far better than anything on MSI site.


Hello!, I've been reading this forum for a while and this particular thread has caught my attention and I've opened the account. Thank you very much for the great quality of the comments in general.

But an account is not done if you are not going to comment something hehe. 

Yesterday I installed the BIOS I quote, modded 190 version, and everything worked great until I realized that Windows did not detect my disks. I looked at the BIOS and there they were, so I think it may be a theme of the StoreMI I have active with them (the two secondary disks). Can it be a theme of drivers? Does anyone else get it?

On the other hand, today they released version 1C0 for this board. Headd have you tested it? will StoreMI work? will RAM have any bandwidth problems?

Thank you very much, greetings.

Edit: I have had problems with StoreMI with the official beta versions 1C1 and 1C2, in addition to the one already mentioned. For what it's worth this info.


----------



## efegue

I've tried flashing my ASRock B450M Steel Legend, but I get stuck on "Calibrating Delay Loop", I've waited more than 10 minutes, nothing happens. I've tried flashrom -p internal and backup command, nothing got past the calibrating.

Any tips?


----------



## Veii

Thej96fa said:


> today they released version 1C0 for this board. Have you tested it? will StoreMI work? will RAM have any bandwidth problems?
> 
> Thank you very much, greetings.
> 
> Edit: I have had problems with StoreMI with the official beta versions 1C1 and 1C2, in addition to the one already mentioned. For what it's worth this info.


 1C0 exists since 20th of September, 1C1 was the fix as 1C0 had sleep problems and random pcie signal cutout problems
1C2 i posted here and wait to be sanity checked by @*The Stilt* 



Veii said:


> http://msi-ftp.de:8080/main.html?do...0f330e664f26041f&realfilename=E7C02AMS_1C2.7z
> ^ this is the new B450 Tomahawk ABBA bios - the public Beta 1C1 was broken, had sleep issues , pcie dropping, FCLK not working, and so on
> This looks like fixes it ~ wouldn't be bad to give it a sanity check @*The Stilt* / and maybe update that early published 1C1 ABBA to this one (if it needs module updates)


^ overall this one , was released on the 25th of September while the 1C1 i think came on the 22nd , maybe even 21st

Soo StoreMi is broken on 1C2 ?
Or is CSM making issues not finding your drives ?


----------



## Thej96fa

Veii said:


> 1C0 exists since 20th of September, 1C1 was the fix as 1C0 had sleep problems and random pcie signal cutout problems
> 1C2 i posted here and wait to be sanity checked by @*The Stilt*


I mean, I have called 1C0 to the final stable version, on the MSI website it says 1C, but then the file has extension 1C0. I don't mean the first beta version. My fault, sorry.



Veii said:


> ^ overall this one , was released on the 25th of September while the 1C1 i think came on the 22nd , maybe even 21st
> 
> Soo StoreMi is broken on 1C2 ?
> Or is CSM making issues not finding your drives ?


Exactly, 1C2 doesn't work for me StoreMI. In the BIOS I can see them, but then in Windows I only see the C disk. Then I try to see if with MiniTool Partition Wizard I can see the disks from Windows.


----------



## Veii

SaccoSVD said:


> Thanks for the clarifications Veii
> 
> It happened to me with AFUDOS, that the screen went green while flashing BIOS and the system did nothing no more. Since then I just got real scared of any unofficial BIOS flasher as bricking the board meant RMA and to disassemble the whole system. It was quite painful.
> 
> Is Flashrom safer?


 Technically, no ^^#
But it's less buggy , because you either have access to SPI flashing, or the board is locked down for SPI flash
AFUDOS , in this case also afuefi ~ does request the board to flash it, updating module by module 

While Flashrom (if supported) does fully clean the flash, without any consideration what was on it and fully writes what you trow at it , to the according size of the flashchip 
The chance that flashrom bugs out is very very low, it's preloaded in ram too ~ in case the usb dies midflash

It either works (which you will notice if you can read from it too)
or it doesn't work (which is rare, and yet unclear why)
Overall it's cleaner, safer . . . likely no , on a power outage while using the "module per module" way , you may be able to restore the board
on flashrom, you won't - as it fully wipes the whole flash before it writes anything to it 
Tho, it should be even more clean then the boards "hardware" flashbacks
"safer" i don't think so , "better" likely also not as it fully wipes every UUID from the board ~ cleaner, for sure :thumb:


----------



## Veii

Thej96fa said:


> I mean, I have called 1C0 to the final stable version, on the MSI website it says 1C, but then the file has extension 1C0. I don't mean the first beta version. My fault, sorry.


They updated the link and removed the description "beta" from it ~ tho the bios is old / maybe "validated" as stable, which we know wasn't :thinking:


> Exactly, 1C2 doesn't work for me StoreMI. In the BIOS I can see them, but then in Windows I only see the C disk. Then I try to see if with MiniTool Partition Wizard I can see the disks from Windows.


 This is interesting, i am on another system with 1C2 on a 3600 and quite a lot of issues where gone
Never had this kind of problem :thinking:
I have to try on that guys system (after RamOC is stable) What those RAM bandwidth issues are all about
if it's a 3rd gen strange issue or a Bios/SMU PE issue


You used StoreMi before , or do you expect StoreMi causes the issue ?
How did you flash 1C2 , did you ever do any update method we did ?
Did you use hardware flashback coming from 7C02v1A or 1C0 xyz beta ?


----------



## Thej96fa

Veii said:


> They updated the link and removed the description "beta" from it ~ tho the bios is old / maybe "validated" as stable, which we know wasn't :thinking:
> This is interesting, i am on another system with 1C2 on a 3600 and quite a lot of issues where gone
> Never had this kind of problem :thinking:
> I have to try on that guys system (after RamOC is stable) What those RAM bandwidth issues are all about
> if it's a 3rd gen strange issue or a Bios/SMU PE issue
> 
> 
> You used StoreMi before , or do you expect StoreMi causes the issue ?
> How did you flash 1C2 , did you ever do any update method we did ?
> Did you use hardware flashback coming from 7C02v1A or 1C0 xyz beta ?


I used StoreMI since I bought MoBo + Zen2 CPU, on v18 and v19 versions. Never had any trouble on those versions.
I flashed v1C2 from in this thread modded v19 via M-Flash.
My flashing history on B450 Tomahawk:
1.- v18 with BIOS FlashBack Button
2.- v19 with M-Flash
3.- v1C1 with M-Flash
4.- v18 with M-Flash
5.- v19 modded with M-Flash
6.- v1C2 with M-Flash
7.- v19 with M-Flash

Yesterday, I updated StoreMI drivers, maybe I'll try flashing again v1C2 today.


----------



## Veii

Thej96fa said:


> I used StoreMI since I bought MoBo + Zen2 CPU, on v18 and v19 versions. Never had any trouble on those versions.
> I flashed v1C2 from in this thread modded v19 via M-Flash.
> My flashing history on B450 Tomahawk:
> 1.- v18 with BIOS FlashBack Button
> 2.- v19 with M-Flash
> 3.- v1C1 with M-Flash
> 4.- v18 with M-Flash
> 5.- v19 modded with M-Flash
> 6.- v1C2 with M-Flash
> 7.- v19 with M-Flash
> 
> Yesterday, I updated StoreMI drivers, maybe I'll try flashing again v1C2 today.


Hmm Board M-Flash shouldn't reset or wipe any important UUID , soo StoreMi should be intact 
Then it has to be the Bios - can you try to play with Enabled CMS in force UEFI mode and disabled CSM ?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Lol, ABBA is working good now when Spread Spectrum is disabled. Hitting over 4.41GHz.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Veii said:


> Technically, no ^^#
> But it's less buggy , because you either have access to SPI flashing, or the board is locked down for SPI flash
> AFUDOS , in this case also afuefi ~ does request the board to flash it, updating module by module
> 
> While Flashrom (if supported) does fully clean the flash, without any consideration what was on it and fully writes what you trow at it , to the according size of the flashchip
> The chance that flashrom bugs out is very very low, it's preloaded in ram too ~ in case the usb dies midflash
> 
> It either works (which you will notice if you can read from it too)
> or it doesn't work (which is rare, and yet unclear why)
> Overall it's cleaner, safer . . . likely no , on a power outage while using the "module per module" way , you may be able to restore the board
> on flashrom, you won't - as it fully wipes the whole flash before it writes anything to it
> Tho, it should be even more clean then the boards "hardware" flashbacks
> "safer" i don't think so , "better" likely also not as it fully wipes every UUID from the board ~ cleaner, for sure :thumb:


Thanks 

Did you guys try any of those clip-on-chip programmers after bricking a board? Are they reliable, easy to use?

I would venture in this sort of things if I had a way to recover in case of a failed flash. Something that will give me 100% confidence I'm not screwed.


----------



## Thej96fa

Veii said:


> Hmm Board M-Flash shouldn't reset or wipe any important UUID , soo StoreMi should be intact
> Then it has to be the Bios - can you try to play with Enabled CMS in force UEFI mode and disabled CSM ?


Okay, I will reflash 1C2 (or whatever is 1C stable) with M-Flash and try CSM on and off. Thanks for all!


----------



## Veii

Thej96fa said:


> Okay, I will reflash 1C2 (or whatever is 1C stable) with M-Flash and try CSM on and off. Thanks for all!


CSM disable was buggy in 1.0.0.3 AB & ABB - and normal in-bios update mechanics also where buggy across different 1.0.0.3s 
I would say do a flashrom full flash, but that will very likely destroy SenseMi
Sorry that i can't confirm wherever SenseMi is actually working or not on 1C2 
Else just downgrade to 190MFI 
Actually , as it's with ABBA SMU and still all tiny hotfixes are on 1.0.0.3 | unless the 190 misses "CPPC Preferred Cores" inside AMD OVERCLOCKING ~ they should be on the core still quite equal
Maybe there is no need to experiment around with 1C2 at all


----------



## Thej96fa

Veii said:


> CSM disable was buggy in 1.0.0.3 AB & ABB - and normal in-bios update mechanics also where buggy across different 1.0.0.3s
> I would say do a flashrom full flash, but that will very likely destroy SenseMi
> Sorry that i can't confirm wherever SenseMi is actually working or not on 1C2
> Else just downgrade to 190MFI
> Actually , as it's with ABBA SMU and still all tiny hotfixes are on 1.0.0.3 | unless the 190 misses "CPPC Preferred Cores" inside AMD OVERCLOCKING ~ they should be on the core still quite equal
> Maybe there is no need to experiment around with 1C2 at all


I tried with 190MFI but StoreMI failed again.


----------



## Veii

If you disable it, will you keep your data or does it wipe it ?


----------



## Thej96fa

Veii said:


> If you disable it, will you keep your data or does it wipe it ?


It should be, but I've never tried.


----------



## kurtextrem

x470 gaming plus from MSI got an updated bios today: 7B79_AF1. Is it worth updating the agesa fw stack there too? http://msi-ftp.de:8080/main.html?do...809a76ded7dd002673f&realfilename=7B79_AF1.zip


----------



## Reous

Does anyone know what it means if flashrom shows this message:
"Erasing and writing flash chip ... 4-byte address requested but master can't handle 4-byte adresses"

Yesterday it worked fine with a modded bios by myself but today it failed and i got blackscreen. After creating new boot stick it worked again. So now i'm a bit confused.


----------



## Veii

Reous said:


> Does anyone know what it means if flashrom shows this message:
> "Erasing and writing flash chip ... 4-byte address requested but master can't handle 4-byte adresses"
> 
> Yesterday it worked fine with a modded bios by myself but today it failed and i got blackscreen. After creating new boot stick it worked again. So now i'm a bit confused.
> 
> 
> The Stilt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its just a warning, not an error.
> Most SPI controllers which support >= 256Mb flashes have a separate control bit, that needs to be toggled to access > FFFFFFh address range (3-byte to 4-byte).
> On Ryzen platforms, all motherboards which have a 256Mb flash chip on them are running in a fixed 4-byte mode (allows up to 32Gb flash sizes).
> 
> So, as stated before this won't cause any problems.
> 
> Yes, it is a complete erase and re-write every time.
> That being said, it is still a good idea to power off the system and reset the bios after the programming has finished.
Click to expand...

It's fine, yours failed or flashrom erase & write failed ?


----------



## The Stilt

kurtextrem said:


> x470 gaming plus from MSI got an updated bios today: 7B79_AF1. Is it worth updating the agesa fw stack there too? http://msi-ftp.de:8080/main.html?do...809a76ded7dd002673f&realfilename=7B79_AF1.zip


This is a factory 1.0.0.3ABBA build.


----------



## The Stilt

efegue said:


> I've tried flashing my ASRock B450M Steel Legend, but I get stuck on "Calibrating Delay Loop", I've waited more than 10 minutes, nothing happens. I've tried flashrom -p internal and backup command, nothing got past the calibrating.
> 
> Any tips?


Did you follow the instructions in the OP and have both of the exes (flashrom & CWSDPMI) on the drive?


----------



## The Stilt

Albe23 said:


> Is it possible to work something out for the MSI x370 Gaming M7 ACK? You have been doing some awesome work here and I truly appreciate the effort.


In OP.


----------



## Thej96fa

Veii said:


> If you disable it, will you keep your data or does it wipe it ?


Well. Finally I tried 190MFI and 1C2 CSM one time, another on UEFI (without safe boot), and never detect StoreMI. I reinstall StoreMI and HWInfo, I saw an error on StoreMI, something like "No tier detected, upgrade license" and "License expired" with trial and upgrade buttons, is that normal? Thanks again!

PS: I'm going to write MSI about this.


----------



## Fussel3

Kind request- is there a possibility to mod the asrock x370 fatil1ty gaming pro to abba?


----------



## Ahmlet

great work but ASROCK X470 MASTERSLI/ac says wrong file size it should be 32mb


----------



## Veii

Ahmlet said:


> great work but ASROCK X470 MASTERSLI/ac says wrong file size it should be 32mb


This should work 
X470SLI.350
i removed the 0MFI at the end called 350MFI , because it does exceed the 10 letter limit of MS-DOS
you have an 8 letter limit as the name and a 2 letter limit as the file extension (actually 3 but i think the . counts too)
Just flash it the normal procedure and please report back 
Don't forget to make a backup 
The Stilt ~ you can reupload it, i don't have gdrive or onedrive


----------



## The Stilt

Ahmlet said:


> great work but ASROCK X470 MASTERSLI/ac says wrong file size it should be 32mb


Reuploaded with the padding added (OP).


----------



## The Stilt

Fussel3 said:


> Kind request- is there a possibility to mod the asrock x370 fatil1ty gaming pro to abba?


Not possible, unfortunately.
This bios has a non-standard / broken structure, with which I cannot and do not want to work with


----------



## jznomoney

Can you update the msi gaming pro modded bios based on the newest revision https://us.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X470-GAMING-PRO 



http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7B79v1C.zip


Thanks for the help


----------



## The Stilt

jznomoney said:


> Can you update the msi gaming pro modded bios based on the newest revision https://us.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X470-GAMING-PRO
> 
> 
> 
> http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7B79v1C.zip
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help


There is already a factory ABBA build available, so there is no point.

http://msi-ftp.de:8080/main.html?do...d3bc705a550e4daef8d&realfilename=7B79_1D1.zip


----------



## Reous

Veii said:


> yours failed or flashrom erase & write failed ?



Flashrom said all went fine but ended in a black screen after reboot. After that i flashed the same bios file with a usb programmer and it started without a problem. I guess i have to do some more tests.


----------



## Fussel3

thx for the quick answer- 

even if its for me a little bit disapointing-
and one thing else- great respect for a sincere answer


----------



## The Stilt

Reous said:


> Flashrom said all went fine but ended in a black screen after reboot. After that i flashed the same bios file with a usb programmer and it started without a problem. I guess i have to do some more tests.


If the programming was verified, then the flash contents were exact to the bit with the file you programmed.


----------



## Coleh

Thank you so much for the X370 Gaming Pro Carbon board. Gonna install a 3600 tomorrow in my board, hopefully I won't run into WHEA errors.


----------



## Jayjr1105

SaccoSVD said:


> Thanks
> 
> Did you guys try any of those clip-on-chip programmers after bricking a board? Are they reliable, easy to use?
> 
> I would venture in this sort of things if I had a way to recover in case of a failed flash. Something that will give me 100% confidence I'm not screwed.


A guy at work here has recovered several "dead" boards that just had corrupt BIOS chips. He's using a $2 clip style programmer from ali express and flashrom from linux. There are some boards like Intel .bio files that are difficult to impossible but he's pretty good at it.


----------



## Veii

SPI programmer and SOIC clip do the job for i could say "every board" 
where you program them and with what is personal preference
Some use chinese programmers, others use their EVC by elmor 
each of those and even flashrom (which does support external programmers) do the job equally great :thumb:


----------



## efegue

The Stilt said:


> Did you follow the instructions in the OP and have both of the exes (flashrom & CWSDPMI) on the drive?


I've created the boot drive using windows 10 and using the modified version of rufus you provided and I've also put the DLL in the System32 folder.
Here's an image of the boot drive files and the step it gets stuck.. anything else I can do to debug this issue?


----------



## Ahmlet

The Stilt said:


> Reuploaded with the padding added (OP).



AMAZING! now works as advertised. I only got to 4100 TOP before ABBA. And vcore is managed correctly


----------



## The Stilt

efegue said:


> I've created the boot drive using windows 10 and using the modified version of rufus you provided and I've also put the DLL in the System32 folder.
> Here's an image of the boot drive files and the step it gets stuck.. anything else I can do to debug this issue?


You could try "flashrom -p internal -r xxx.rom -o xxx.txt -V" and see what happens.
If it progresses further than before, pm me the .txt file.

Also, try a different USB port and different stick.


----------



## mongoled

Is there a 'straight forward' way to check if two BIOS of the same name have any differences ?

The reason I ask is because I have access to two BIOS of the same name but uploaded at different dates and which were compressed with different file formats (one was a .rar file the other .zip).

As I am curious as if the BIOS were worked on by different engineers so would like a relatively easy way to confirm.

Thanks


----------



## Veii

mongoled said:


> Is there a 'straight forward' way to check if two BIOS of the same name have any differences ?
> As I am curious as if the BIOS were worked on by different engineers so would like a relatively easy way to confirm.
> 
> Thanks


Right-Click -> Properties
compare the hash


----------



## mongoled

Veii said:


> Right-Click -> Properties
> compare the hash


Doh, why didnt i think of that

Thanks!




** EDIT **
Just adding this here for others, for an easy way to include hash checking for Windows 10

https://winaero.com/blog/add-file-hash-context-menu-windows-10/

And the BIOS files were identical .............


----------



## 60cent

@mongoled Very useful, thank you!

Off topic: played some StarCraft II yesterday and the difference between my old 2700X and my new 3600X is amazing in this old single threaded game, it went from a stuttery mess to a very smooth experience now


----------



## mongoled

60cent said:


> @*mongoled* Very useful, thank you!
> 
> Off topic: played some StarCraft II yesterday and the difference between my old 2700X and my new 3600X is amazing in this old single threaded game, it went from a stuttery mess to a very smooth experience now


----------



## SaccoSVD

Jayjr1105 said:


> A guy at work here has recovered several "dead" boards that just had corrupt BIOS chips. He's using a $2 clip style programmer from ali express and flashrom from linux. There are some boards like Intel .bio files that are difficult to impossible but he's pretty good at it.


Could you ask him for recommendations for a X470 Taichi board? I would like to get one of these, with windows software. (the BIOS chip is a SOIC-8 DIP-8...whatever that is)

It would be really awesome to be able to recover no matter what. Makes tinkering way cooler and I would also have a plan B if flashing through official means fails.

Can you also ask him what's the best procedure? I assume the MOBO needs to be completely off. I assume programmer itself will most likely power the chip.


----------



## Veii

SaccoSVD said:


> Could you ask him for recommendations for a X470 Taichi board? I would like to get one of these, with windows software. (the BIOS chip is a SOIC-8 DIP-8...whatever that is)
> 
> It would be really awesome to be able to recover no matter what. Makes tinkering way cooler and I would also have a plan B if flashing through official means fails.
> 
> Can you also ask him what's the best procedure? I assume the MOBO needs to be completely off. I assume programmer itself will most likely power the chip.


 If you look closer on the Pin-Out elmor posted / Gigabyte and ASRock have the same Pinout, MSI has an own and ASUS has own one
SPI flasher are quite universal , but i think that guide should be more then self-explanatory 

I rock an EVC2 and cross flashing and flash-chip detection+voltage detection or VRM programming was easy 
But it's a high price to pay "only" for a programmer, where there are cheap units for 12-18$ as a set
If you plan to go into hard-mod OCing , invest into it - if you only need a flasher and don't care about any modifications on cards & boards / then focus on a set with an SOIC clip

Overall, there is a standard which people follow, you just need to grab a flasher with SOIC clip & SPI header on-chip , to make your life easy & look that it supports your distro (be it osx, win, unix)

EDIT:
Sorry i forgot to mention, up to the state, you can or you don't provide current to the corresponding chip
My puppy hangs non stop on the board, one for the readout & with a sticking out of the case long usb cable
Each of the chips has different required voltages, you can pick if you want to give it voltage when it's fully of, or you let it be plugged with a 24pin, to have some current flow trough it
Example here:


Spoiler


----------



## buddywh

Jayjr1105 said:


> What does that translate to? Does this fix high idle voltages? Sustained boost clocks?


 @Jayjr1105 : As I understand the SMU update to ver 46.49 is what contains the fix for boosting and the activity filter. The activity filter is what 'fixes' high idle voltage.... it filters out constant low level activity of bad apps (like Steam, iCue, etc) that keep the processor from going into deep C6 sleep states and lowering voltage. So yah, you get SMU 46.49 in this. Stilt has said he doesn't actually change the underlying AGESA (if it started as 1003AB, for instance) but it acts like ABBA. Changing the AGESA would require recompiling it.

The PSP, I think, is AMD's Platform Secure Processor. Not sure why it 'needed' updating or why the secure keys did too but he did it and it doesn't break it. Wild guess is it may be needed so Windows' security doesn't identify the patched BIOS as an insecure hack. I'm completely unsure what would happen if you've got bitlocker drive encryption enabled, but I don't.

A question I have is: if he started from a BIOS that has a pre-ABB AGESA (1003AB, for instance) does the patched BIOS have the Destiny 2 fix (that came with 1003ABB) in it? I don't know.

EDIT add: Oh yeah, this is as I understand it. If anybody ( @The Stilt ?) wishes to correct please feel free!

Also: you'll never get 'sustained' boost to the Max Clocks advertised. Ryzen boosts on one core at a time to Max... better processors might sustain for a few 10's of mS. It also only boosts in light, bursty loads not heavy sustained loads which heat up the processor, that's when the boosts drop back to intermediate clock speeds.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Veii said:


> If you look closer on the Pin-Out elmor posted / Gigabyte and ASRock have the same Pinout, MSI has an own and ASUS has own one
> SPI flasher are quite universal , but i think that guide should be more then self-explanatory
> 
> I rock an EVC2 and cross flashing and flash-chip detection+voltage detection or VRM programming was easy
> But it's a high price to pay "only" for a programmer, where there are cheap units for 12-18$ as a set
> If you plan to go into hard-mod OCing , invest into it - if you only need a flasher and don't care about any modifications on cards & boards / then focus on a set with an SOIC clip
> 
> Overall, there is a standard which people follow, you just need to grab a flasher with SOIC clip & SPI header on-chip , to make your life easy & look that it supports your distro (be it osx, win, unix)
> 
> EDIT:
> Sorry i forgot to mention, up to the state, you can or you don't provide current to the corresponding chip
> My puppy hangs non stop on the board, one for the readout & with a sticking out of the case long usb cable
> Each of the chips has different required voltages, you can pick if you want to give it voltage when it's fully of, or you let it be plugged with a 24pin, to have some current flow trough it
> Example here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Thanks mate  very useful info. I'm still not sure what to get though. 

According to the manual the ROM chip is the one I marked in this image. Is the SPI header marked right? 

I saw a bunch of programmers in BangGood ,,,any recommendations?


----------



## Veii

SaccoSVD said:


> Thanks mate  very useful info. I'm still not sure what to get though.
> 
> According to the manual the ROM chip is the one I marked in this image. Is the SPI header marked right?
> 
> I saw a bunch of programmers in BangGood ,,,any recommendations?


It does look like a reversed ASUS header, very strange that they didn't use the 
X X n X X
X X X X X 
The header also looks smaller then normaly if we compare similar boards
This is at least the SOP16/SOIC16 clip for your chip
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32681208043.html 
or another one
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32533530537.html
Guess you have to put your own set together , but there are many many programmers out there
The only big difference is OS support 

@*elmor* you may know it well what could work for him / his X470 Tiachi SPI header (if that's even one) looks awkward 
@*SaccoSVD* , i can't recommend "one specific" programmer, there are too many - but this is the SOIC16 clip which you need to get for that 32mb chip

Can't wrap my head around why ASRock decided to be extra "special" on their X470 taichi , and reinvent the pinning ^^#
Can't see any other TMP/SPI header for that job except this strange tiny one 
Banggod has nothing useful for you saddly, maybe you can find a good flasher with bigger OS support / but eeh - let us know what you find


EDIT:
This is what i find
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1300929190.html
but for 50 bucks, you are soo much better of with the EVC instead that set + SOP16 clip
Really , let us know if you find something reasonable in your region, and grab a SOP16 clip unless featured with it


----------



## SaccoSVD

Veii said:


> It does look like a reversed ASUS header, very strange that they didn't use the
> X X n X X
> X X X X X
> The header also looks smaller then normaly if we compare similar boards
> This is at least the SOP16/SOIC16 clip for your chip
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32681208043.html
> or another one
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32533530537.html
> Guess you have to put your own set together , but there are many many programmers out there
> The only big difference is OS support
> 
> @*elmor* you may know it well what could work for him / his X470 Tiachi SPI header (if that's even one) looks awkward
> @*SaccoSVD* , i can't recommend "one specific" programmer, there are too many - but this is the SOIC16 clip which you need to get for that 32mb chip
> 
> Can't wrap my head around why ASRock decided to be extra "special" on their X470 taichi , and reinvent the pinning ^^#
> Can't see any other TMP/SPI header for that job except this strange tiny one
> Banggod has nothing useful for you saddly, maybe you can find a good flasher with bigger OS support / but eeh - let us know what you find
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> This is what i find
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1300929190.html
> but for 50 bucks, you are soo much better of with the EVC instead that set + SOP16 clip
> Really , let us know if you find something reasonable in your region, and grab a SOP16 clip unless featured with it


I don't mind at all getting a good programmer as the EVC2 you mentioned. 50 bucks and even 100 bucks is ok with me as long as is a good tool, I have a lot of rework tools already (one soldering station, one real cool solder trigger feeder soldering gun, air gun, microscope, several magnifying glasses, iFixit screwdrivers kit...MUST BUY good tweezers)

Thanks a gazillion for the info about the clip!!!. I might go that route and forget about the header (maybe there is no header) I would assume the clip has to be carefully installed in the right orientation, otherwise you probably send voltage through the wrong pins and fry it.

I'm located in Austria. I did a search for "EVC2 BIOS programmer" and found nothing useful.

I would like to have a robust programmer that works flawlessly in windows 10. I plan to use my Razer laptop to externally flash in any case my BIOS gets corrupted.

This is exciting


----------



## Veii

SaccoSVD said:


> I don't mind at all getting a good programmer as the EVC2 you mentioned. 50 bucks and even 100 bucks is ok with me as long as is a good tool, I have a lot of rework tools already (one soldering station, one real cool solder trigger feeder soldering gun, air gun, microscope, several magnifying glasses, iFixit screwdrivers kit...MUST BUY good tweezers)
> 
> Thanks a gazillion for the info about the clip!!!. I might go that route and forget about the header (maybe there is no header)
> 
> I'm located in Austria.


Oh me too~ 
Yea it took elmor 13 days to ship it over from netherlands , tho it's manufactured in Taiwan


> I did a search for "EVC2 BIOS programmer" and found nothing useful.


The site elmorlabs has it under the shop category, but he doesn't feature a SOIC16 clip / you likely have to get it by your own, the remain pinnout is always the same 
Tho i've requested it to be added on their site, simply for faster then aliexpress 30 days shipping and less TAX



> I would assume the clip has to be carefully installed in the right orientation, otherwise you probably send voltage through the wrong pins and fry it.


Kinda yes, but unless you send no voltage to it you'll be fine 
Honestly i've at first turned it upside down, it still can be read & also did once put 2.5v instead 1.8v into it xD
Chipset LEDs light up like a christmas tree ^^#
Mistakes happen without a tutorial early on - but nothing happened to the flash chip 
i don't think you can fry stuff that easily, else i would've already 
If you orient it wrongly, it just wont be able to erase it as the chip won't get enough power or power to the wrong pin and refuse to be read

The clip snaps onto place, the probes behave like springs, once attached it sits like a glove , and is not movable left or right
Whatever you end up picking as a flasher, you'll need that SOIC16 clip
EVC2 is yet in development and grows, i like it so far see big potential in it ~ but then Veii is someone who will use it for other hardware-mods too to read out real voltage from the controllers or bypass missing bios voltage locations to OC, not only simple SPI flashes
You likely can find SPI flashers in the 20 bucks region

The one full package i posted
any RT809F programmer ~ features good software and way more known flash chips then the elmor software so far 
Soo it's price is justifiable ~ but there is cheaper stuff too
Some pic of this cute tiny flasher: 


Spoiler












This was the time before i had to manually find out the pinning of it, soo no 10 pin header used yet
There where no tutorials 3-4 weeks ago, soo i had to use the slower transfer SOIC clip method
I will someday 3D print it a case and make it look a bit better ^^#


 But we slowly slowly drift off-topic 
You could open a thread, and ask for SPI flasher recommendations too
Neverless rly what you pick, you need an SOIC16 clip for yours


----------



## SaccoSVD

Awesome, I really appreciate all your info, I'm getting that clip for sure 

The header looks quite similar to the A2 1mm by ASUS

https://www.elmorlabs.com/index.php/2018-09-23/p80db1l-port-80-lpc-debug-card/


I think I can read something like GX2 under it. Other nearby text says LS_u1


----------



## SaccoSVD

So these two would do?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_3,searchweb201603_52

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/326...&terminal_id=92b1817e455d4d75b9cd323db28bd9a4


----------



## Veii

SaccoSVD said:


> So these two would do?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_3,searchweb201603_52
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/326...&terminal_id=92b1817e455d4d75b9cd323db28bd9a4


Yes but for 50 bucks you are better of with the EVC, gives you more features for the same price
Unsure if those softwares do run on windows 10 at all anymore
Win 7 for sure
Yes it does look like a reversed ASUS header, for whatever the reason was to remove the old X370 ASRock header 

I would wait a bit for @elmor 's response, i think you don't even need all the 16 pins on the SOIC8 clip , it may be fine without
Please wait a bit before buying anything


----------



## Eric Wa11

Can someone explain to me how I go about flashing my bios with the files? I'm trying to do it on an msi b350 tomahawk but when I select the mflash in my bios it says it can't find any bios flash file and reboots.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Veii said:


> Yes but for 50 bucks you are better of with the EVC, gives you more features for the same price
> Unsure if those softwares do run on windows 10 at all anymore
> Win 7 for sure
> Yes it does look like a reversed ASUS header, for whatever the reason was to remove the old X370 ASRock header
> 
> I would wait a bit for @elmor 's response, i think you don't even need all the 16 pins on the SOIC8 clip , it may be fine without
> Please wait a bit before buying anything


Ok  I'll wait for Elmor. No rush at all


----------



## Veii

Eric Wa11 said:


> Can someone explain to me how I go about flashing my bios with the files? I'm trying to do it on an msi b350 tomahawk but when I select the mflash in my bios it says it can't find any bios flash file and reboots.


You have to rename the file the same way the original is
Rename "B350TH.1OMMFI" to "E7A34AMS.1OM" 
be sure it's not .1OM.1OM 

But if you are using the flashrom tool, rename it to something 10 digit max
pick whatever you like, for example "B350TH.1OM"


----------



## Eric Wa11

Veii said:


> You have to rename the file the same way the original is
> Rename "B350TH.1OMMFI" to "E7A34AMS.1OM"
> be sure it's not .1OM.1OM
> 
> But if you are using the flashrom tool, rename it to something 10 digit max
> pick whatever you like, for example "B350TH.1OM"



Okay thats what I thought I was supposed to do but didn't want to mess everything up LOL. It also is .1OM I think. Thanks.


----------



## caiovigg

I tried flashing the asrock b450m pro4 and flashrom can't find the file. Do I have to rename it to .BIN extension or something?


----------



## The Stilt

caiovigg said:


> I tried flashing the asrock b450m pro4 and flashrom can't find the file. Do I have to rename it to .BIN extension or something?


This is DOS, so the filename cannot violate the 8.3 naming policy.
Any name will work, as long as it has no more than eight characters in the body and three in the suffix.


----------



## caiovigg

Looks like it worked! My boost went from 4117 to 4192 according to hwinfo. Not 4.2 yet, but still better than before.


----------



## The Stilt

caiovigg said:


> Looks like it worked! My boost went from 4117 to 4192 according to hwinfo. Not 4.2 yet, but still better than before.


99.8 * 42 = 4191.6 >> 4.2GHz.


----------



## m70b1jr

Asrock still hasn't released an Offical BIOS Update for my board (X370 Pro 4)
Sigh. With the current BIOS I don't get past 4300mhz, not even 4301.


----------



## Bluesman

m70b1jr said:


> Asrock still hasn't released an Offical BIOS Update for my board (X370 Pro 4)
> Sigh. With the current BIOS I don't get past 4300mhz, not even 4301.


ASROCK announced that for X470 and X370 boards they are going to wait and combine a new AMD AGESA with the improvements from the ABBA released for their X570 boards.


----------



## 4uvak91

Moi Stilt!

B450 Carbon has new BIOS 7B85v1A - Update AMD ComboPI1.0.0.3abba. Anything new compared to your 190MFI one?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## elmor

SaccoSVD said:


> Awesome, I really appreciate all your info, I'm getting that clip for sure
> 
> The header looks quite similar to the A2 1mm by ASUS
> 
> https://www.elmorlabs.com/index.php/2018-09-23/p80db1l-port-80-lpc-debug-card/
> 
> 
> I think I can read something like GX2 under it. Other nearby text says LS_u1


Was not aware that they changed the header. I'll try to verify the pinout and see what can be done. Best case they use the same pinout as the Asus 2x5 2.0mm header: https://www.elmorlabs.com/index.php/forum/topic/spi-header-pinouts/


----------



## The Stilt

4uvak91 said:


> Moi Stilt!
> 
> B450 Carbon has new BIOS 7B85v1A - Update AMD ComboPI1.0.0.3abba. Anything new compared to your 190MFI one?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


There are some changes in the AMD code, but it is impossible to say what changes MSI has made to their own code.

The purpose of these bioses was to be used until a true 1.0.0.3ABBA release emerged. After that there is no reason to use these patched bioses.


----------



## RaINi

any chance u still have the old x470 gpc mod bioses? didnt realise u updated it cause i wanted to unlock some things and imo the new one runs worse than the old one


----------



## jvmattt

hi Stilt,

could you update OP bios for msi X470 gaming pro? i was having some problem with it and had to downgrade. now im using the latest bios im good for now.

dunno what they have changed from beta.

http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7B79v1C.zip


----------



## ocvn

Hi Stilt,

Could you help with the itx little board: Biostar X370gtn : https://www.biostar.com.tw/upload/Bios/X37AK603.BSS . No bios update from the manufacturer


----------



## 4uvak91

The Stilt said:


> There are some changes in the AMD code, but it is impossible to say what changes MSI has made to their own code.
> 
> The purpose of these bioses was to be used until a true 1.0.0.3ABBA release emerged. After that there is no reason to use these patched bioses.


So are you saying that you will stop your mods when ABBA releases will come up? In other words, "should" I flash MSI release over yours? I'm on yours atm.


----------



## SaccoSVD

elmor said:


> Was not aware that they changed the header. I'll try to verify the pinout and see what can be done. Best case they use the same pinout as the Asus 2x5 2.0mm header: https://www.elmorlabs.com/index.php/forum/topic/spi-header-pinouts/


Yeah it does look a lot like the 2x5 2.0mm ASUS SPI header. (although upside down)

Thanks for your help guys, very appreciated.


----------



## The Stilt

jvmattt said:


> hi Stilt,
> 
> could you update OP bios for msi X470 gaming pro? i was having some problem with it and had to downgrade. now im using the latest bios im good for now.
> 
> dunno what they have changed from beta.
> 
> http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7B79v1C.zip


There is a factory ABBA bios available for this board, so no need.

http://msi-ftp.de:8080/main.html?do...d3bc705a550e4daef8d&realfilename=7B79_1D1.zip


----------



## The Stilt

ocvn said:


> Hi Stilt,
> 
> Could you help with the itx little board: Biostar X370gtn : https://www.biostar.com.tw/upload/Bios/X37AK603.BSS . No bios update from the manufacturer


There is nothing I can do for this bios, since the bios structure is broken (misaligned).
I cannot even read the current contents, despite the file itself isn't corrupted.

I guess the issues with certain ASRock and Biostar boards are due to some sort of optimizations, the ODMs tried to do to make the bios fit on the existing 128Mb flash.


----------



## The Stilt

4uvak91 said:


> So are you saying that you will stop your mods when ABBA releases will come up? In other words, "should" I flash MSI release over yours? I'm on yours atm.


Outside (probably) few exceptions, yes.

If the bioses available from the manufacturers are up to date AMD code wise, there is nothing for me to do anyway.

Besides, the boards which have been abandoned by the manufacturers typically have bioses based on the original 1.0.0.3 AGESA revision available.
For now the newer modules work without any known issues with parts of the older code, but more than likely that won't be the case in the future.
I'd be surprised if the modules that will be used in AGESA 1.0.0.4 (or whatever version) will still work with the code from the 1.0.0.3 releases.

So in the long run, none if this is necessarily sustainable anyhow.


----------



## The Stilt

RaINi said:


> any chance u still have the old x470 gpc mod bioses? didnt realise u updated it cause i wanted to unlock some things and imo the new one runs worse than the old one


Which version in particular?


----------



## aGeoM

SaccoSVD said:


> Yeah it does look a lot like the 2x5 2.0mm ASUS SPI header. (although upside down)
> 
> Thanks for your help guys, very appreciated.


Hello

Some time ago I faced same problem as you, with an DFI board, and I was able to recover, I found the SPI header pinout on the board's
manual  and with the help of Rayer's page http://rayer.g6.cz/elektro/spipgm.htm I made a very straight forward LPT to SPI cable based on this one http://support.fccps.cz/download/adv/frr/spi/msi_spi.html . Has my electronic knowladge is near zero, I used the board's battery as my power source instead the molex mod as seen in the page picture, the rest was straight connections without the filtering cap. For flashing I used a board with printer port and one of the versions of the flashrom program, with option "-p rayers..." .

Posted at DFI club forum how I did it with photos an so one, but I could find it now on my files as on the web. only the photo from board's SPI area.

If I did it you can do it too, for sure. 

Be well.


----------



## pm5k00

Came from Reddit post...

If the MSI B350 Gaming Plus could be added, that would make my day, thanks for all the hard work!!


----------



## ocvn

The Stilt said:


> There is nothing I can do for this bios, since the bios structure is broken (misaligned).
> I cannot even read the current contents, despite the file itself isn't corrupted.
> 
> I guess the issues with certain ASRock and Biostar boards are due to some sort of optimizations, the ODMs tried to do to make the bios fit on the existing 128Mb flash.


Thank Stilt for detail explaination  bad news. need to upgrade the little board


----------



## sc32valve

So I don't know if anyone else has run into this problem, but my X470 Taichi has a 32MB BIOS chip so the file posted is the incorrect size. Is there any way you can post a padded version for those of us that have the 32MB chip? Thanks!


----------



## LISMAO

This mod bios unlocks the LLC and pass 1.4v ram on b450m pro4 ???


----------



## VeritronX

LISMAO said:


> This mod bios unlocks the LLC and pass 1.4v ram on b450m pro4 ???


This only updates the parts of the bios supplied by AMD iirc, everything else coded by the mobo manufacturer including menu options should not change.


----------



## gstomp

Hey, @The Stilt I posted this a few days ago, but it got buried. There's currently a copyright issue with the Flashrom and Rufus downloads. Can you post the full source code with the modifications you made under the GNU General Public License?


----------



## Veii

sc32valve said:


> So I don't know if anyone else has run into this problem, but my X470 Taichi has a 32MB BIOS chip so the file posted is the incorrect size. Is there any way you can post a padded version for those of us that have the 32MB chip? Thanks!


Check the OP it was remade and re-uploaded for easier user experience while flashing 
Nothing was done to it except increase the filesize


----------



## Albe23

Thanks Stilt! Voltages are better and I was able to get some more stable memory OC. Boost clocks haven't really changed at all. Which I believe wont really until MSI sends out an ABBA bios correct?


----------



## Veii

Albe23 said:


> Thanks Stilt! Voltages are better and I was able to get some more stable memory OC. Boost clocks haven't really changed at all. Which I believe wont really until MSI sends out an ABBA bios correct?


SMU = boost behavior of the chips
ABBA is mostly that, except that one "prefered core" option in the AMD OVERCLOCKING menu 

It has to change boost clocks, but clocks are bounded to voltage too (sadly) 
Soo every offset you put will impact it negatively
Up to 0.010mV should be still in the range before clock stretching starts - likely more but i don't know

Overall , what MSI can do in the future, is FIX the PBO too high voltage increasement
And from AMD, free up PB2 a bit - so there is no clock streching anymore when users with good chips can use lower voltages 
That's about it, the rest The Stilt has already updated, SMU is the most important change of ABBA
For more fixes , you need to wait a bit more longer for 1.0.0.4


----------



## ozlay

Fatal1ty X370 Gaming-ITX/ac? It seems like ASRocks site is broken and doesn't show all the boards. I have manually search for both my boards.


----------



## The Stilt

ozlay said:


> Fatal1ty X370 Gaming-ITX/ac? It seems like ASRocks site is broken and doesn't show all the boards. I have manually search for both my boards.


Unfortunately it has a faulty (non-standard) bios structure, with a whole directory missing.
Can't touch that


----------



## sc32valve

Perfect, thank you!


----------



## MarkPost

Hello, it seems Gigabyte doesnt care x370 boards at the moment  Some ABBA love here for GA-AX370-Gaming-5? 

https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-5-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios

Thanks in advanced guys! awesome work btw!


----------



## ultraex2003

i will try flash bios ASROCK_X470MSLI_350MFI for my mobo asrock x470 sli with rufus ms dos and failed (no such file or directory find) i try several times with this words X470 or X47 or X470SLI 
little help her thanks a lot


----------



## Albe23

Veii said:


> SMU = boost behavior of the chips
> ABBA is mostly that, except that one "prefered core" option in the AMD OVERCLOCKING menu
> 
> It has to change boost clocks, but clocks are bounded to voltage too (sadly)
> Soo every offset you put will impact it negatively
> Up to 0.010mV should be still in the range before clock stretching starts - likely more but i don't know
> 
> Overall , what MSI can do in the future, is FIX the PBO too high voltage increasement
> And from AMD, free up PB2 a bit - so there is no clock streching anymore when users with good chips can use lower voltages
> That's about it, the rest The Stilt has already updated, SMU is the most important change of ABBA
> For more fixes , you need to wait a bit more longer for 1.0.0.4


Excellent explanation. I really appreciate the reply. I know the X370 Gaming Plus just recieved an ABBA update so hopefully I'm not too far off. 

Also, I know generally you want to keep fabric and ram frequency the same but I have seen others get performance bumps by keeping fabric higher than ram. I haven't had a chance to run my own benches yet. Is there anything I should be wary of when clocking up fabric?


----------



## The Stilt

Updated the flashrom version in the OP.

- Added "4-byte access" check and warning suppression for Ryzen platforms with >= 256Mb NORs
- Changed the pre-test flags for MXIC MX25U25635F for erase and write operations, which now have tested to be working (i.e. a warning suppression)
- Improved the speed up to 30% on certain platforms by the use of higher clock on the master (16.6MHz >> 33.3MHz). W25Q256JW R-E-W-V(R) time on C8F now 30% faster than before.


----------



## The Stilt

ultraex2003 said:


> i will try flash bios ASROCK_X470MSLI_350MFI for my mobo asrock x470 sli with rufus ms dos and failed (no such file or directory find) i try several times with this words X470 or X47 or X470SLI
> little help her thanks a lot


DOS requires 8.3 naming of the files.
Rename the bios file so that the filename is no longer than 8 characters and the suffix is no longer than 3 characters.

12345678.ABC is valid, 123456789.ABC is not.


----------



## The Stilt

gstomp said:


> Hey, @*The Stilt* I posted this a few days ago, but it got buried. There's currently a copyright issue with the Flashrom and Rufus downloads. Can you post the full source code with the modifications you made under the GNU General Public License?


The OP has been complemented with the links to the patches.


----------



## ultraex2003

The Stilt said:


> DOS requires 8.3 naming of the files.
> Rename the bios file so that the filename is no longer than 8 characters and the suffix is no longer than 3 characters.
> 
> 12345678.ABC is valid, 123456789.ABC is not.


ok i change the words x470.sli and now i have another problem
FOUND WINBOND FLASH CHIP W25Q256JW
my image size (16777216) doesnt match the flash chip size (33554432 B)


----------



## The Stilt

ultraex2003 said:


> ok i change thw words x470.sli and now i have another problem
> FOUND WINBOND FLASH CHIP W25Q256JW
> my image size (16777216) doesnt match the flash chip size (33554432 B)


Re-download the file from the OP (updated link, with added padding).


----------



## The Stilt

MarkPost said:


> Hello, it seems Gigabyte doesnt care x370 boards at the moment  Some ABBA love here for GA-AX370-Gaming-5?
> 
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-AX370-Gaming-5-rev-10/support#support-dl-bios
> 
> Thanks in advanced guys! awesome work btw!


In OP.


----------



## Cidious

Wow I just spotted this thread and I'm interested in testing. But the latest version for the Mortar is 1B1 which is the older AB bios. 

The latest is stable version is ABBA 1B0. how to see if it's up to date regarding latest firmware etc.


----------



## MarkPost

The Stilt said:


> In OP.


Great! Thanks mate!


----------



## ultraex2003

The Stilt said:


> Re-download the file from the OP (updated link, with added padding).


bro !!! thanks a lot!!!
all is ok now i flash the bios work very nice


----------



## SaccoSVD

Any further info about the programmer kit I should buy?


----------



## Veii

SaccoSVD said:


> Any further info about the programmer kit I should buy?


Ah yes, 
https://elmorlabs.com/index.php/forum/topic/sop16soic16-clip-shop-request/#postid-111
You could wait till he imports it, or grab it yourself 
no way around that SOIC16 clip sadly ~ it could work at first with the Asus SPI header, you have to try, but a SOIC16 clip would be needed if you want to revive it without power


----------



## elmor

Veii said:


> Ah yes,
> https://elmorlabs.com/index.php/forum/topic/sop16soic16-clip-shop-request/#postid-111
> You could wait till he imports it, or grab it yourself
> no way around that SOIC16 clip sadly ~ it could work at first with the Asus SPI header, you have to try, but a SOIC16 clip would be needed if you want to revive it without power


This entire week is a holiday in China so can't get much done right now. Should have an answer tomorrow about the pinout of that header.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Veii said:


> Ah yes,
> https://elmorlabs.com/index.php/forum/topic/sop16soic16-clip-shop-request/#postid-111
> You could wait till he imports it, or grab it yourself
> no way around that SOIC16 clip sadly ~ it could work at first with the Asus SPI header, you have to try, but a SOIC16 clip would be needed if you want to revive it without power


So should I get this? (does it have windows software?)

Say I would like to flash a failed ROM, what are the things I should check in the software?

https://www.elmorlabs.com/index.php/product/evc2/

Plus the SOP16 clip from Aliexpress?


----------



## dbumblebee

The Stilt said:


> Updated the flashrom version in the OP.
> 
> - Added "4-byte access" check and warning suppression for Ryzen platforms with >= 256Mb NORs
> - Changed the pre-test flags for MXIC MX25U25635F for erase and write operations, which now have tested to be working (i.e. a warning suppression)
> - Improved the speed up to 30% on certain platforms by the use of higher clock on the master (16.6MHz >> 33.3MHz). W25Q256JW R-E-W-V(R) time on C8F now 30% faster than before.


Hi Stilt,
Thanks for doing this and for your great work.
I have a MSI Tomahawk Max and i know there is an ABBA Update for this Board but the latest version has a lot of issues with GPU Drivers and they are crashing all the time. MSI Support not responding to my emails.
And the version you patched unfortunately had boot issues before you patched and they are still there.
Is there any way you can patch 7C02v31? This one has only boost issues with agesa ab.


https://de.msi.com/Motherboard/support/B450-TOMAHAWK-MAX

Thanks again.


----------



## Veii

SaccoSVD said:


> So should I get this? (does it have windows software?)
> Say I would like to flash a failed ROM, what are the things I should check in the software?
> https://www.elmorlabs.com/index.php/product/evc2/
> Plus the SOP16 clip from Aliexpress?


It's what i'm rocking, that tiny cute flasher
But SPI flashes are easy , it's power is VRM programming and it's OC overwrite capabilites board voltage/sensor readouts
Example here:


Spoiler










SPI flashes aka chips are autodetected, and if voltage needs to applied or not is also auto-detected
You can pick from 3 offsets to flash, directly full flash / flash after data offset 0x800 & 0x1000
(for example if a board has a 2nd bios stored on the same chip, or something else important is in that first offset)

You can add your own flash properties, for example if you want to revive a dead flashed GPU
And flashing takes about 1-2min , it's faster then flashrom, SPI frequency goes up to 24Mhz , while 12Mhz default is 500kb/s read and 250kb/s erase & write


Spoiler



A full flash backup incl current running profiles on another machine is done with 500kb/s which takes on 16mb chips 40sec
A same machine readout and backup reads with 110KB/s which takes 2:30min


















We're taking over this thread, sorry The Stilt ~ if it counts anywhere near advertisement 
Purely not my intention 
Overall @*SaccoSVD* , yes the software is written on .Net , porting to Unix for example does work , but it's lacking winusb driver support so far
CLI should be work in progress in the future, and the flasher is updatable via DFU 
(like every typical programmable keyboard)

Delivery Time to us was 15 days from the Netherlands
You can either wait and try the ASUS header or grab the SOIC clip at the same time, wait 1 week for holiday to pass and then about 30 days from china


----------



## peppson

Can i use the bios "GIGABYTE X370 AORUS GAMING 5 - F42BMFI" on my GA-AX370-Gaming-K3?


----------



## SaccoSVD

Veii said:


> It's what i'm rocking, that tiny cute flasher
> But SPI flashes are easy , it's power is VRM programming and it's OC overwrite capabilites board voltage/sensor readouts
> Example here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohMSwZRtA8o
> 
> 
> SPI flashes aka chips are autodetected, and if voltage needs to applied or not is also auto-detected
> You can pick from 3 offsets to flash, directly full flash / flash after data offset 0x800 & 0x1000
> (for example if a board has a 2nd bios stored on the same chip, or something else important is in that first offset)
> 
> You can add your own flash properties, for example if you want to revive a dead flashed GPU
> And flashing takes about 1-2min , it's faster then flashrom, SPI frequency goes up to 24Mhz , while 12Mhz default is 500kb/s read and 250kb/s erase & write
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> A full flash backup incl current running profiles on another machine is done with 500kb/s which takes on 16mb chips 40sec
> A same machine readout and backup reads with 110KB/s which takes 2:30min
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're taking over this thread, sorry The Stilt ~ if it counts anywhere near advertisement
> Purely not my intention
> Overall @*SaccoSVD* , yes the software is written on .Net , porting to Unix for example does work , but it's lacking winusb driver support so far
> CLI should be work in progress in the future, and the flasher is updatable via DFU
> (like every typical programmable keyboard)
> 
> Delivery Time to us was 15 days from the Netherlands
> You can either wait and try the ASUS header or grab the SOIC clip at the same time, wait 1 week for holiday to pass and then about 30 days from china


Thank you, highly appreciated


----------



## The Stilt

dbumblebee said:


> Hi Stilt,
> Thanks for doing this and for your great work.
> I have a MSI Tomahawk Max and i know there is an ABBA Update for this Board but the latest version has a lot of issues with GPU Drivers and they are crashing all the time. MSI Support not responding to my emails.
> And the version you patched unfortunately had boot issues before you patched and they are still there.
> Is there any way you can patch 7C02v31? This one has only boost issues with agesa ab.
> 
> 
> https://de.msi.com/Motherboard/support/B450-TOMAHAWK-MAX
> 
> Thanks again.


MSI B450 Tomahawk Max - 310MFI


----------



## SaccoSVD

I ordered the Programmer from Elmorlabs 

Is this a good clip? (I don't care about the price) Seems like the same I could see in Aliexpress and I rather don't wait for 30 days of more.

https://www.amazon.de/ARCELI-Progra...ords=SOP16+clip&qid=1570146735&s=ce-de&sr=1-1

EDIT: I bought it, they're all the same as long as they say SOP16


----------



## Veii

SaccoSVD said:


> I ordered the Programmer from Elmorlabs
> 
> Is this a good clip? (I don't care about the price) Seems like the same I could see in Aliexpress and I rather don't wait for 30 days of more.
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/ARCELI-Progra...ords=SOP16+clip&qid=1570146735&s=ce-de&sr=1-1
> 
> EDIT: I bought it, they're all the same as long as they say SOP16


The Problem is just, that this clip ends with 16 pins, while the SOP8 has 10 pins, the EVC has also only 10 pins to plug into
You'd need a SOP16 to 8 converter 
There is one, but the pinning that goes out is split , it won't fit in the EVC, the end of this clip / unless @elmor confirms, we don't need the remain 4 pins of it the normal 16 pin plug ~ pluging it with 10pins over the edge

EDIT: 
I forgot you get a set of single cable plugs with it and 8 single pluggable pins
You can use them to connect the 8 pins from the SOP16 to 8 adapter that go out, into the EVC
It's funky but that should work as a resolve, maybe we should switch the location and not spam into the OPs topic , with an offtopic part 
Just will need elmor's help for the pinning description , which pin 1 to 8 belongs to where on the EVC2


----------



## SaccoSVD

Veii said:


> The Problem is just, that this clip ends with 16 pins, while the SOP8 has 10 pins, the EVC has also only 10 pins to plug into
> You'd need a SOP16 to 8 converter
> There is one, but the pinning that goes out is split , it won't fit in the EVC, the end of this clip / unless @elmor confirms, we don't need the remain 4 pins of it the normal 16 pin plug ~ pluging it with 10pins over the edge
> 
> EDIT:
> I forgot you get a set of single cable plugs with it and 8 single pluggable pins
> You can use them to connect the 8 pins from the SOP16 to 8 adapter that go out, into the EVC
> It's funky but that should work as a resolve, maybe we should switch the location and not spam into the OPs topic , with an offtopic part
> Just will need elmor's help for the pinning description , which pin 1 to 8 belongs to where on the EVC2


Ok I'll post this in a new thread.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Here 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/376...bios-programmer-x470-taichi.html#post28148128


----------



## The Stilt

peppson said:


> Can i use the bios "GIGABYTE X370 AORUS GAMING 5 - F42BMFI" on my GA-AX370-Gaming-K3?


Absolutely NOT.
Its an entirely different board.

Check OP.


----------



## ultraex2003

hello one question please
i have asrock x470 master sli and i flash with success bios mod from stilt x470 3.50MFI it is possible to flash x470 tahchi 3.60MFI bios for better options ?


----------



## Cidious

I had previously posted about the Mortar and it's latest BIOS 1B0. Is there anything I can update within it? it's using ABBA SMU but what about the rest of the firmware version?


----------



## peppson

The Stilt said:


> Absolutely NOT.
> Its an entirely different board.
> 
> Check OP.


Flashed with flashrom and your bios. works good. Boosting to 4400 mhz on 2 cores on my 3700x. Thanks!


----------



## The Stilt

Cidious said:


> I had previously posted about the Mortar and it's latest BIOS 1B0. Is there anything I can update within it? it's using ABBA SMU but what about the rest of the firmware version?


1.0.0.3ABBA is the latest public code level.
Therefore there is nothing to update in 1.0.0.3ABBA based bioses.


----------



## almstsobur

I hate to be greedy, but I will be anyway.

Rumor has it "AMD will release a new AGESA version 1.0.0.4 starting next week . This should provide more than a hundred "fixes", but these are not intended to be bug fixes, but rather enhancements and features."

What are the chances of being able to update some firmwares with this version? Most manufacturers are already saying November before they go public with it. 

Thank You


----------



## Veii

ultraex2003 said:


> hello one question please
> i have asrock x470 master sli and i flash with success bios mod from stilt x470 3.50MFI it is possible to flash x470 tahchi 3.60MFI bios for better options ?


Master Sli is a different board - Phantom Gaming is identical 
don't experiment ~ let me finish my research and i will keep you in mind / but don't brick your board with untested experiments 
I make good progress learning to cross port bioses (x370 to X470, X570 to X370) 
~ give me time and i will keep the wish in mind

It's easier to unlock your bios instead of cross porting modules between different compiled bioses
So far 99% suggest you *NOT* to do it ~ it won't boot, but i have not checked yet what is different


----------



## The Stilt

almstsobur said:


> I hate to be greedy, but I will be anyway.
> 
> Rumor has it "AMD will release a new AGESA version 1.0.0.4 starting next week . This should provide more than a hundred "fixes", but these are not intended to be bug fixes, but rather enhancements and features."
> 
> What are the chances of being able to update some firmwares with this version? Most manufacturers are already saying November before they go public with it.
> 
> Thank You


None, unfortunately.

AGESA 1.0.0.4 implements new, previously unused modules, so the update would require much more work to implement than the previous ones.
The main issue is, that the update requires a board specific customization block to work. The customization block used in AGESA =< 1.0.0.3ABBA is no longer compatible with 1.0.0.4.
Since the block is board specific (generated by the ODM) there is no way for me to generate it. Technically it should be possible to "borrow" it from a similar board, but that would require even more work
and there is no guarantee that it would result in anything else but a brick. 

So generally, boards which won't get a 1.0.0.4 AGESA update from the ODM, will not be getting it at all.


----------



## dbumblebee

The Stilt said:


> MSI B450 Tomahawk Max - 310MFI


Thank you Stilt, you are awesome.
I will try this one asap.


----------



## ultraex2003

Veii said:


> Master Sli is a different board - Phantom Gaming is identical
> don't experiment ~ let me finish my research and i will keep you in mind / but don't brick your board with untested experiments
> I make good progress learning to cross port bioses (x370 to X470, X570 to X370)
> ~ give me time and i will keep the wish in mind
> 
> It's easier to unlock your bios instead of cross porting modules between different compiled bioses
> So far 99% suggest you *NOT* to do it ~ it won't boot, but i have not checked yet what is different


ok bro !!!you must finish your research !!take your time !! i wait ! thanks for your answer !!


----------



## Veii

ultraex2003 said:


> take your time !! i wait ! thanks for your answer !!


What is locked on your side ?
anything special you miss ?


----------



## almstsobur

The Stilt said:


> None, unfortunately.
> 
> So generally, boards which won't get a 1.0.0.4 AGESA update from the ODM, will not be getting it at all


Well, that is a bummer, I'm sure the Taichi X470 will get it, it just may be 3 months, based on ASRock releases lately. I appreciate the kick in the balls honesty


----------



## ultraex2003

Veii said:


> What is locked on your side ?
> anything special you miss ?


i dont have llc options its a big problem to oc!!


----------



## kremich

3600x


----------



## Veii

ultraex2003 said:


> i dont have llc options its a big problem to oc!!


Checked what i could
Bad news for you
There is nothing that can be done getting LLC Support
The Intersil ISL95712 PWM Controller used on ASRock, Gigabyte Gaming K5, and even up to the Biostar X570 lineup is not controllable , there is no changable loadline
It's a multiphase controller, but not controllable at all

Maaybe maybe it could be with something like an EVC, but this is pure speculation and goes into hard modding 
Fully nothing that can be done from my side, it just isn't controllable
No switching frequency specification, no loadline access, nothing to optimise

I notice some bioses older ones vary between the Fatal1ty X4 and the MasterSli 
the Fatality has a red, black star like menu and colour accent and should be identical on everything - but this is just old bioses
Gigabyte X470 K5 Abba looks interesting , but i can't give a YES for crossflashing, if you ever buy a flasher and are bored to learn ~ play around , there are 7 boards which are very similar specced

Memory Hole Shifting ~ was an interesting feature on Biostar X570 - very curious how it works 
But that's about it~
Nothing can be done on that controller ~ i'm sorry
Crosstransplanting or unlocking some things maybe - but loadline is not existent for this controller


----------



## ultraex2003

Veii said:


> Checked what i could
> Bad news for you
> There is nothing that can be done getting LLC Support
> The Intersil ISL95712 PWM Controller used on ASRock, Gigabyte Gaming K5, and even up to the Biostar X570 lineup is not controllable , there is no changable loadline
> It's a multiphase controller, but not controllable at all
> 
> Maaybe maybe it could be with something like an EVC, but this is pure speculation and goes into hard modding
> Fully nothing that can be done from my side, it just isn't controllable
> No switching frequency specification, no loadline access, nothing to optimise
> 
> I notice some bioses older ones vary between the Fatal1ty X4 and the MasterSli
> the Fatality has a red, black star like menu and colour accent and should be identical on everything - but this is just old bioses
> Gigabyte X470 K5 Abba looks interesting , but i can't give a YES for crossflashing, if you ever buy a flasher and are bored to learn ~ play around , there are 7 boards which are very similar specced
> 
> Memory Hole Shifting ~ was an interesting feature on Biostar X570 - very curious how it works
> But that's about it~
> Nothing can be done on that controller ~ i'm sorry
> Crosstransplanting or unlocking some things maybe - but loadline is not existent for this controller


 Fatal1ty X4 and Gigabyte X470 K5 i look inside reviews the bios options none off them have llc option-controll


----------



## elmor

Veii said:


> Checked what i could
> Bad news for you
> There is nothing that can be done getting LLC Support
> The Intersil ISL95712 PWM Controller used on ASRock, Gigabyte Gaming K5, and even up to the Biostar X570 lineup is not controllable , there is no changable loadline
> It's a multiphase controller, but not controllable at all
> 
> Maaybe maybe it could be with something like an EVC, but this is pure speculation and goes into hard modding
> Fully nothing that can be done from my side, it just isn't controllable
> No switching frequency specification, no loadline access, nothing to optimise
> 
> I notice some bioses older ones vary between the Fatal1ty X4 and the MasterSli
> the Fatality has a red, black star like menu and colour accent and should be identical on everything - but this is just old bioses
> Gigabyte X470 K5 Abba looks interesting , but i can't give a YES for crossflashing, if you ever buy a flasher and are bored to learn ~ play around , there are 7 boards which are very similar specced
> 
> Memory Hole Shifting ~ was an interesting feature on Biostar X570 - very curious how it works
> But that's about it~
> Nothing can be done on that controller ~ i'm sorry
> Crosstransplanting or unlocking some things maybe - but loadline is not existent for this controller


Technically it's adjustable over PMBus, just lack of implementation (unless there's some underlying issue).

Datasheet: https://www.renesas.com/tw/zh/www/doc/datasheet/isl95712.pdf


----------



## mtrai

@elmor Just wow is I can say. You are missed in many ways.


----------



## Reous

The Stilt said:


> Reous said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flashrom said all went fine but ended in a black screen after reboot. After that i flashed the same bios file with a usb programmer and it started without a problem. I guess i have to do some more tests.
> 
> 
> 
> If the programming was verified, then the flash contents were exact to the bit with the file you programmed.
Click to expand...


Okay i think i have figured out what my problem was/is. 

If i flash with a Zen2 CPU and flashrom it reboots without any problem.
If i flash with a Zen+ CPU and usb programmer it reboots without any problem.
If i flash with a Zen+ CPU and flashrom it ends with a black screen after reboot. 

You can solve it by completely power off it for some seconds. After that it will boot with the Zen+ CPU.
Tested with Asus X470-Pro, 3600X, 2700X and official 5220 Bios.


----------



## Veii

elmor said:


> Technically it's adjustable over PMBus, just lack of implementation (unless there's some underlying issue).
> 
> Datasheet: https://www.renesas.com/tw/zh/www/doc/datasheet/isl95712.pdf


huge thanks for that research bit  +1
Yea i checked board after board, all biostar ones use the same one, some asrock and some gigabyte (5 of them) 
on no bios, neverless what age was ever a module designed with access to this controller 
Some boards like the early Asus X370 Prime Pro, didn't have loadline too , but that was just hidden 
While for this controler, i couldn't find anything whatsoever , unless it's made from scratch or accessed differently


----------



## Cidious

The Stilt said:


> 1.0.0.3ABBA is the latest public code level.
> Therefore there is nothing to update in 1.0.0.3ABBA based bioses.


Thanks for explaining mate.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Cidious said:


> Thanks for explaining mate.


Not exactly, not for every BIOS. My for instance needs more work as some parts and settings are duplicated and some do nothing. ABBA is just tucked in old 5216 BIOS and except it nothing else has changed and changes are obviously needed.


----------



## daninoz

dbumblebee said:


> Thank you Stilt, you are awesome.
> I will try this one asap.


have you had success with this version?

is this about reducing boot times? what about sleep and returning from sleep?


----------



## elmor

SaccoSVD said:


> Yeah it does look a lot like the 2x5 2.0mm ASUS SPI header. (although upside down)
> 
> Thanks for your help guys, very appreciated.


Turns out the header is 1.27mm pitch and different pinout (other Asrock X470 boards still use the old 2.54mm pitch header). Then they changed it again on X570, which now is a 2x7 2.00mm pitch header named SPI_TPM_J1 with different layout. On X470 Taichi the test-clip is the way to go. On X570 they use WSON8 package, they only way to support it is to make new custom cables.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Thanks a lot for the info Elmor. 

Not sure if this is the reason they switched back to 2.0mm pitch but the header looks so tiny here that seems fragile and actually hard to put a plug on it.

I ordered a SOP16 clip already and a SOP16 to 8 converter. (suggested by Veii)


----------



## mongoled

Hi, found this on the Internet

Its for the X370 GAMING PRO CARBON

It was uploaded today.

I have NOT tested this.

I do not have this motherboard.

http://msi-ftp.de:8080/main.html?do...3ef98ba5eb801d75aff&realfilename=7A32_1NR.zip

Please post back if the BIOS is ABBA.

Thanks


----------



## liviut

mongoled said:


> Hi, found this on the Internet
> 
> Its for the X370 GAMING PRO CARBON
> 
> It was uploaded today.
> 
> I have NOT tested this.
> 
> I do not have this motherboard.
> 
> http://msi-ftp.de:8080/main.html?do...3ef98ba5eb801d75aff&realfilename=7A32_1NR.zip
> 
> Please post back if the BIOS is ABBA.
> 
> Thanks


I just installed this on my x370 gaming pro carbon, smu is 46.40 so no abba for sure, other thing i see overclock profiles seems to be there now they were broken on before bioses, 1NP respectively 1NQ, anything else i dont see any changes.


----------



## mongoled

liviut said:


> I just installed this on my x370 gaming pro carbon, smu is 46.40 so no abba for sure, other thing i see overclock profiles seems to be there now they were broken on before bioses, 1NP respectively 1NQ, anything else i dont see any changes.


Thanks for testing this, I was hoping its ABBA as MSI Germany informed me that we would be getting ABBA BIOS for x370 within the next 2 to 3 weeks, since I was told this information 1 working week has passed.

Interesting that they are adding back stuff they took out!


----------



## liviut

mongoled said:


> Thanks for testing this, I was hoping its ABBA as MSI Germany informed me that we would be getting ABBA BIOS for x370 within the next 2 to 3 weeks, since I was told this information 1 working week has passed.
> 
> Interesting that they are adding back stuff they took out!


Honestly at this point my official bios is a beta from 1st july, for sure this is my last msi motherboard considering the support for it it's clearly bull****,i understand the new chipsets have priority but come on everybody else has abba on their x370 motherboards, of course msi doesnt.
Honestly i say thanks again and hands up for stilt for patching the bios for my motherboard at least for now performance is good, boost looks fine too.


----------



## kurtextrem

So who volunteers? https://twitter.com/1usmus/status/1181305859831455745


----------



## liviut

kurtextrem said:


> So who volunteers? https://twitter.com/1usmus/status/1181305859831455745


I would but i guess my x370 gaming pro carbon bios can't be patched with that smu.
Or i dont know maybe stilt can say better.


----------



## liviut

Looks like MSI finally got out the abba for my motherboard.
http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A32v1NS.zip

If stilt wants to patch it for the smu 46.53 i can test it.
Looks like they removed the 1NS and put up 1NT
http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A32v1NT.zip


----------



## R4gn4r

MSI updated the bios for the b450i gaming plus ac board: https://de.msi.com/Motherboard/support/B450I-GAMING-PLUS-AC

Would be great if u can include the new SMU to it ;-)


----------



## Sagaroth

R4gn4r said:


> MSI updated the bios for the b450i gaming plus ac board: https://de.msi.com/Motherboard/support/B450I-GAMING-PLUS-AC
> 
> Would be great if u can include the new SMU to it ;-)


+1 for MSI B450i

Here is the official ABBA BIOS from MSI:
http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A40vAA.zip


----------



## Armandobarreda

MSI updated the bios for X470 Gaming pro carbon, - Update AMD ComboPI1.0.0.3abba 

https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X470-GAMING-PRO-CARBON


----------



## Synoxia

https://twitter.com/1usmus 46.53 out. Someone willing to mod c7h wifi bios?


----------



## The Stilt

Synoxia said:


> https://twitter.com/1usmus 46.53 out. Someone willing to mod c7h wifi bios?


As said before, just the SMU isn't enough.

The ABL, PSP FWs, bootloaders, keys / tokens, need to be updated as well to make them work properly together.
In addition to that, there are new modules which need to be added. Then the existing customization block, used in AGESA 1.0.0.3 versions is no longer compatible with 1.0.0.4 and that prevents the system from booting.

Even if the customization block issue wouldn't exist, the proper update would require too much work.

Performance wise, based on my experience there is no point either.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Hi Stilt  I have two questions.

- Do you know if the BIOS for the X470 Taichi has Spread Spectrum hidden? (or if is capable at all to turn is off?)

- Do you know if it's possible to allow BCLK fractional increments in this board? Right now (asrock BIOS) it goes by 100, 101, 102 etc...cannot make it 100,7 for example, some other boards do.

Asrock tech support already told me both things are not possible in this MOBO (but I have my doubts)


----------



## The Stilt

SaccoSVD said:


> Hi Stilt  I have two questions.
> 
> - Do you know if the BIOS for the X470 Taichi has Spread Spectrum hidden? (or if is capable at all to turn is off?)
> 
> - Do you know if it's possible to allow BCLK fractional increments in this board? Right now (asrock BIOS) it goes by 100, 101, 102 etc...cannot make it 100,7 for example, some other boards do.
> 
> Asrock tech support already told me both things are not possible in this MOBO (but I have my doubts)


Taichi has an external Pll on board, which most likely means the internal & external Plls are switched conditionally (auto-rule).
Disabling SSC is possible on both of them, but I'm not certain if its something that the stock code will allow, at least in both cases.

The internal Pll is far less precise than the external one, with the typical adjustment interval of 1MHz (depending on the config).
If the adjustment range allowed by the bios is 1MHz, then most likely the board mainly uses the internal Pll. Or alternatively ASRock didn't want to make separate conditional adjustments for the different cases, where internal or the external Pll is used (which is understandable).


----------



## Knodl

Hey stilt, sry for hijacking;


Is there an easy way to show & disable SSC for the zen2 part inside the BIOS?
5220 + Strix X470-F


I disabled it with AMIBCP & flashed with flashrom. (THX for your tutorial:thumb
But this way it only seems to affect the zen(+) part inside the BIOS. SSC is still hidden and enabled for zen2.:stun:


Cheers


----------



## The Stilt

Knodl said:


> Hey stilt, sry for hijacking;
> 
> 
> Is there an easy way to show & disable SSC for the zen2 part inside the BIOS?
> 5220 + Strix X470-F
> 
> 
> I disabled it with AMIBCP & flashed with flashrom. (THX for your tutorial:thumb
> But this way it only seems to affect the zen(+) part inside the BIOS. SSC is still hidden and enabled for zen2.:stun:
> 
> 
> Cheers


Take the capsuleless file (remove 1000h from the beginning), move to offset 1000000h, select 1000000h and save the selection to a file.
Use AMIBCP to change the desired value and save the changes. Open the saved file and replace the original selection with the modified one.

Obviously this only works if the control itself is working.


----------



## Knodl

I will try. Thanks a lot mate
Edit: Success!


----------



## SexySale

The Stilt said:


> Take the capsuleless file (remove 1000h from the beginning), move to offset 1000000h, select 1000000h and save the selection to a file.
> Use AMIBCP to change the desired value and save the changes. Open the saved file and replace the original selection with the modified one.
> 
> Obviously this only works if the control itself is working.


Worked great! Thank you @The Stilt


----------



## SaccoSVD

The Stilt said:


> Taichi has an external Pll on board, which most likely means the internal & external Plls are switched conditionally (auto-rule).
> Disabling SSC is possible on both of them, but I'm not certain if its something that the stock code will allow, at least in both cases.
> 
> The internal Pll is far less precise than the external one, with the typical adjustment interval of 1MHz (depending on the config).
> If the adjustment range allowed by the bios is 1MHz, then most likely the board mainly uses the internal Pll. Or alternatively ASRock didn't want to make separate conditional adjustments for the different cases, where internal or the external Pll is used (which is understandable).


Thanks mate 

So, how do I know I'm using the internal or external Pll? Is the external under some other name I should be aware of? Or are they switched from internal <-> external automatically?


----------



## chrisjames61

Stilt, what happened to your memory timing presets in the CHVI Hero BIOS?


----------



## ozlay

Does the ABBA bios screw up overclocking on the 200GE series?


----------



## oile

chrisjames61 said:


> Stilt, what happened to your memory timing presets in the CHVI Hero BIOS?


Same question here. I have written down his original 3466mhz timings from his presets, trusting only him about ram overclocking. 
In fact I d like to ask if those timings are still "good" or some of them have to be changed for Zen 2.
Thank you Stilt!


----------



## The Stilt

SaccoSVD said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> So, how do I know I'm using the internal or external Pll? Is the external under some other name I should be aware of? Or are they switched from internal <-> external automatically?


For example ASUS boards change it automatically, depending on the settings (auto-rule).
Most likely ASRock does that too, given that they actually even use both.

There is no other fool proof method method to check, but from the CPU strap registers.

You can use this one to do that.
It will require admin rights (right click, "run as admin").


----------



## The Stilt

chrisjames61 said:


> Stilt, what happened to your memory timing presets in the CHVI Hero BIOS?


No idea.
When did they disappear?
If they were removed in ComboPi based bioses, thats more likely due to the 3000-series CPUs.
The preset won't work well for 3000-series CPUs in many cases, due the new CPUs not liking some of the parameters that were adjusted.


----------



## The Stilt

oile said:


> Same question here. I have written down his original 3466mhz timings from his presets, trusting only him about ram overclocking.
> In fact I d like to ask if those timings are still "good" or some of them have to be changed for Zen 2.
> Thank you Stilt!


The performance improvements from the timings are significantly lower on the 3000-series CPUs, but tightening them up certainly doesn't hurt the performance.


----------



## chrisjames61

The Stilt said:


> No idea.
> When did they disappear?
> If they were removed in ComboPi based bioses, thats more likely due to the 3000-series CPUs.
> The preset won't work well for 3000-series CPUs in many cases, due the new CPUs not liking some of the parameters that were adjusted.


Thanks. I guess that answers the question.


----------



## FlanK3r

Roger, any last one modded BIOS from C8H Wifi? Thanks.


----------



## The Stilt

FlanK3r said:


> Roger, any last one modded BIOS from C8H Wifi? Thanks.


Official ABBA version is out and 1.0.0.4 builds shouldn't take too long to come out either.


----------



## gerardfraser

I would like to thank you again for all the help,truly a great help to a lot of people like me.


----------



## 60cent

Hello there, we have a new BETABios for ASRock boards with SMU 46.53.00 and AGESA 1.0.0.4: https://twitter.com/cm8718/status/1186755618549444612 @The Stilt On X470 Taichi to go to BetaBIOS 3.71 can I upgrade directly from BIOS using Instant Flash or should I restore the stock 3.60 Bios backup that I made initially before flashing your modded version? What is the best (and safest) method?
Thank you!


----------



## SaccoSVD

I updated to BIOS 3.71 directly from my X470 Taichi BIOS

And yes, it works. My 3900X boosts to 4.550 and 4.600 albeit the scores weren't as good as my fixed Per CCX Overclock.

This BIOS can be good, or bad for your RAM. In my case it didn't even take the XMP profile. I needed to manually set all values and, PrODT, CAD, Termination bus values because the board by itself was choosing incorrect values.

Make sure to take a screenshot of Ryzen Master with your working RAM values before upgrading.


----------



## Thej96fa

The Stilt said:


> Official ABBA version is out and 1.0.0.4 builds shouldn't take too long to come out either.


Will you do a 1.0.0.4 patched 190 version for MSI B450 Tomahawk to avoid 1A0 and posterior versions issues with RAM?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Dbsjej56464

Would it be possible to get the 1.0.0.4 SMU patched to C6H 7501?


----------



## ultraex2003

possible to get the 1.0.0.4 SMU patched for asrock x470 master sli ;


----------



## m70b1jr

Anyway for 1.0.0.4 for x370 pro4? Still haven't gotten an official ABBA update


----------



## Cidious

https://www.msi.com/blog/amd-combo-pi-1004-bios-update


Seems like as usual their most sold boards are at the end of the line... I'll keep my eye on this thread for my Mortar. 

MSI and treating it's customer. Went exactly the same with my GS60 6QE gaming laptop. As soon as there was another model it didn't matter anymore that I paid a ****ton for their previous model. I could forget about support.


----------



## caiovigg

I´ve been using the modded abb bios for the asrock b450m pro4 for a while. When asrock releases the 1.0.0.4, can I update it directly using the instant flash or should I first flash the backup BIOS from when I flashed the modded one?


----------



## The Stilt

60cent said:


> Hello there, we have a new BETABios for ASRock boards with SMU 46.53.00 and AGESA 1.0.0.4: https://twitter.com/cm8718/status/1186755618549444612
> @*The Stilt* On X470 Taichi to go to BetaBIOS 3.71 can I upgrade directly from BIOS using Instant Flash or should I restore the stock 3.60 Bios backup that I made initially before flashing your modded version? What is the best (and safest) method?
> Thank you!


There should be no need to do any intermediate bios flashes, on any board, regardless of the make and the model.
The only reason why you would generally need to do an intermediate flash, would be due to board specific controller (e.g. EC) code that is incompatible between the versions.
None of the bioses I've modified contain changes which would affect anything else but the reference code from AMD. In every other regard the bios behaves just like the original one.


----------



## The Stilt

Thej96fa said:


> Will you do a 1.0.0.4 patched 190 version for MSI B450 Tomahawk to avoid 1A0 and posterior versions issues with RAM?
> 
> Thank you so much!





Sideways2k said:


> Would it be possible to get the 1.0.0.4 SMU patched to C6H 7501?





ultraex2003 said:


> possible to get the 1.0.0.4 SMU patched for asrock x470 master sli ;





m70b1jr said:


> Anyway for 1.0.0.4 for x370 pro4? Still haven't gotten an official ABBA update


Nope.
A proper update isn't technically even possible, since there is no way to source the correct customization block.
And even if the customizations block were available, it is too much work.

I've done this succesfully on Crosshair VIII Formula, and despite having the customization block available it took me almost five hours.
AGESA 1.0.0.4 changes the structure as it both adds new modules and removes some obsolete ones. Since the tooling I'm using isn't designed to make
such drastic changes, the bios has to be rebuilt manually. The issue isn't AGESA 1.0.0.4 itself, but the changes and the incompability with the older version.
AGESA 1.0.0.4 to the next version update might work just fine, given that the compability is maintained and no new modules are added.



The Stilt said:


> None, unfortunately.
> 
> AGESA 1.0.0.4 implements new, previously unused modules, so the update would require much more work to implement than the previous ones.
> The main issue is, that the update requires a board specific customization block to work. The customization block used in AGESA =< 1.0.0.3ABBA is no longer compatible with 1.0.0.4.
> Since the block is board specific (generated by the ODM) there is no way for me to generate it. Technically it should be possible to "borrow" it from a similar board, but that would require even more work
> and there is no guarantee that it would result in anything else but a brick.
> 
> So generally, boards which won't get a 1.0.0.4 AGESA update from the ODM, will not be getting it at all.





The Stilt said:


> As said before, just the SMU isn't enough.
> 
> The ABL, PSP FWs, bootloaders, keys / tokens, need to be updated as well to make them work properly together.
> In addition to that, there are new modules which need to be added. Then the existing customization block, used in AGESA 1.0.0.3 versions is no longer compatible with 1.0.0.4 and that prevents the system from booting.
> 
> Even if the customization block issue wouldn't exist, the proper update would require too much work.
> 
> Performance wise, based on my experience there is no point either.


----------



## SaccoSVD

So, a month ago someone mentioned per CCX OC directly from BIOS. Has anyone seen that? I don't see anything in my X470 Taichi with 3.71 Beta


----------



## 60cent

@The Stilt Good to know, thanks!
Last night I went ahead and restored the backup, and after that flashed the new BetaBIOS 3.71.
So far so good


----------



## Synoxia

Good to know asrock has almos got it done. Wonder why assus is lagging... can't wait for 1.0.0.4 and november update on my c7h hero wifi. Small percent gains are always good when stable because they eventually add up each other and become considerable gains.


----------



## Plesuvius

Hello to The Stilt!
Question: would it be possible to update the Mod BIOS for the MSI B350 Gaming Plus; from current
_Version_
7A34vMA
_Release Date_
2018-05-04

to 
7A34vMF
_Release Date_
2019-01-30

This would update AGESA from 1.0.0.2a in your currently hosted file to *1.0.0.6*, and should provide a final modified BIOS version for board users before the addition of AMD ComboPI1.0.0.3 and Ryzen 3 support.

I am not confident in my level of technical expertise to try and do this mod myself really - I haven't read enough about it and the last BIOS I modded was for Intel P67! Besides, it would be great to get an update to the list in the Original Post.

I also have an X470 Gaming Plus that I plan to install some day. At least this has more space for BIOS tinkering as I understand it (*edit*: they changed to Click BIOS for this board too with 7B79vAA on 2019-06-24 - so I guess MSI cheaped out on the amount of flash. Damnit).
I don't yet need Ryzen 3 compatibility but I do plan to get a 16 core for it some day - for that one but perhaps once the November round of MSI updates is released you can mod it to your liking? If you would be happier to do this please let me know and I'll try and swap out my board in the next month (though PCI would have been nice lol).

*In any case, many thanks for the expertise posted here and all your time* and I appreciate that this is probably just a hobby for you so ... *thanks again*


----------



## foxreinhold

So I flashed my X370 to the X470 BIOS using flashrom and the 16 MB version. The new BIOS 1.0.0.4 for X470 seems to be 16 MB as well, at least the Beta is. Can I keep going with X470 BIOSes? Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## The Stilt

Plesuvius said:


> Hello to The Stilt!
> Question: would it be possible to update the Mod BIOS for the MSI B350 Gaming Plus; from current
> _Version_
> 7A34vMA
> _Release Date_
> 2018-05-04
> 
> to
> 7A34vMF
> _Release Date_
> 2019-01-30
> 
> This would update AGESA from 1.0.0.2a in your currently hosted file to *1.0.0.6*, and should provide a final modified BIOS version for board users before the addition of AMD ComboPI1.0.0.3 and Ryzen 3 support.
> 
> I am not confident in my level of technical expertise to try and do this mod myself really - I haven't read enough about it and the last BIOS I modded was for Intel P67! Besides, it would be great to get an update to the list in the Original Post.
> 
> I also have an X470 Gaming Plus that I plan to install some day. At least this has more space for BIOS tinkering as I understand it (*edit*: they changed to Click BIOS for this board too with 7B79vAA on 2019-06-24 - so I guess MSI cheaped out on the amount of flash. Damnit).
> I don't yet need Ryzen 3 compatibility but I do plan to get a 16 core for it some day - for that one but perhaps once the November round of MSI updates is released you can mod it to your liking? If you would be happier to do this please let me know and I'll try and swap out my board in the next month (though PCI would have been nice lol).
> 
> *In any case, many thanks for the expertise posted here and all your time* and I appreciate that this is probably just a hobby for you so ... *thanks again*


I'm not entirely sure what you are asking, or rather why.

Unless you're using a Carrizo / Bristol Ridge based (i.e. Bulldozer based) APU, there should be no reason for NOT to use the latest MHO bios build (1.0.0.3ABBA).

The PinnaclePI code branch had so many changes going on when moving first from 1.0.0.2 version to 1.0.0.4 version, and then again to 1.0.0.6 version that making such change
most likely wouldn't even be possible. Not only I haven't tried to make any changes to the codes of the older CPU generations, but I'm also unable to try that since I've ditched this hardware long ago.


----------



## almstsobur

I am using the latest beta 3.71 BIOS with 1.0.0.4 on my Taichi X470 right now, but for some reason it does not have the latest SMU firmware. How difficult, or possible is it to pop the latest SMU into this firmware? Thank You.


----------



## SaccoSVD

almstsobur said:


> I am using the latest beta 3.71 BIOS with 1.0.0.4 on my Taichi X470 right now, but for some reason it does not have the latest SMU firmware. How difficult, or possible is it to pop the latest SMU into this firmware? Thank You.


I'm running that as well, I didn't know it didn't have the latest SMU.

I think a new official BIOS must be around the corner by now. When they said November they meant it


----------



## almstsobur

SaccoSVD said:


> I'm running that as well, I didn't know it didn't have the latest SMU.
> 
> I think a new official BIOS must be around the corner by now. When they said November they meant it



I heard "Mid-November" for the AsRock 470 boards, early November for 570. I may not even live that long; if I get run over by a school bus while running from the police, I'll be pissed that I didn't get to test the latest SMU with AGESA 1.0.0.4


----------



## SaccoSVD

almstsobur said:


> I heard "Mid-November" for the AsRock 470 boards, early November for 570. I may not even live that long; if I get run over by a school bus while running from the police, I'll be pissed that I didn't get to test the latest SMU with AGESA 1.0.0.4


lolololol


----------



## ccxmonster

hi there @The Stilt this is a great thread and thanks for your efforts !!

i currently own a asrock b450 pro4 with R5 2600 but i will upgrade my cpu to 3600x soon.
i use 3.81 beta bios version released by https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1572590554&sw=
this bios contains AGESA 1.0.0.4 and SMU 46.53 but latest AGESA is 1.0.0.4B and latest SMU is 46.54.
before upgrading my cpu i just want a bios that has latest firmwares for fixes,enhancements and for avoiding any issues.

so can you build and and provide us a updated 3.81 beta bios which contains 1.0.0.4B AGESA and 46.54 SMU for asrock b450 pro4 ?
or can you forward me to a tutorial where i can find the steps to update ? 

thanks again.


----------



## ultraex2003

ccxmonster said:


> hi there @The Stilt this is a great thread and thanks for your efforts !!
> 
> i currently own a asrock b450 pro4 with R5 2600 but i will upgrade my cpu to 3600x soon.
> i use 3.81 beta bios version released by https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1572590554&sw=
> this bios contains AGESA 1.0.0.4 and SMU 46.53 but latest AGESA is 1.0.0.4B and latest SMU is 46.54.
> before upgrading my cpu i just want a bios that has latest firmwares for fixes,enhancements and for avoiding any issues.
> 
> so can you build and and provide us a updated 3.81 beta bios which contains 1.0.0.4B AGESA and 46.54 SMU for asrock b450 pro4 ?
> or can you forward me to a tutorial where i can find the steps to update ?
> 
> thanks again.


strange there is no bios with AGESA 1.0.0.4 and SMU 46.53 with my asrock x 470 master sli !!!!!!


----------



## Veii

foxreinhold said:


> So I flashed my X370 to the X470 BIOS using flashrom and the 16 MB version. The new BIOS 1.0.0.4 for X470 seems to be 16 MB as well, at least the Beta is. Can I keep going with X470 BIOSes? Thanks to anyone who can help!


Sorry for the delay
You probably would've gotten an answer faster in the corresponding X370 Taichi Thread 
Both X370/470 are perfectly identical to each other, except a tiny little thing *
Once you convert it over, till asrock decides to increase the ROM size, 
you can freely continue to update the official way with official X470 firmwares

* the only thing that is actualy different, is the RGB controller Firmware ~ which is not in the BIOS
(and it's feature extend of course)
We documented the changes in Post#6381 and ongoing
TL;DR
Don't exceed Firmware v1.0.10 for X370 (checkable in polychrome->settings)
and use the ASRock X470 Download link for Polychrome 
X370 one requires X370 detection, maybe fixable but would cause confusion as X470 Converts use X470 OFW
X570 PolyChrome misses deviceID support


----------



## The Stilt

ccxmonster said:


> hi there @*The Stilt* this is a great thread and thanks for your efforts !!
> 
> i currently own a asrock b450 pro4 with R5 2600 but i will upgrade my cpu to 3600x soon.
> i use 3.81 beta bios version released by https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1572590554&sw=
> this bios contains AGESA 1.0.0.4 and SMU 46.53 but latest AGESA is 1.0.0.4B and latest SMU is 46.54.
> before upgrading my cpu i just want a bios that has latest firmwares for fixes,enhancements and for avoiding any issues.
> 
> so can you build and and provide us a updated 3.81 beta bios which contains 1.0.0.4B AGESA and 46.54 SMU for asrock b450 pro4 ?
> or can you forward me to a tutorial where i can find the steps to update ?
> 
> thanks again.


There are several different AGESA 1.0.0.4 revisions out there.
Some of the earlier bioses with AGESA 1.0.0.4 are based on RCx builds, whereas the more recent ones are based on the B release.

Firmware wise, the only difference between the RCx builds and the B build is the SMU firmware versions, which got bumped from 46.53 to 46.54.
All of the other firmwares are identical.

I'm not sure what the differences between the .53 and .54 builds are, but based on my experience on them, I've yet to see anything at all.
That being said, outside the new features which have been added, I didn't see any difference between 46.49 (1.0.0.3ABBA) and .53 or .54 either.

The SMU firmware will continue to improve in terms of behavior and potentially features too, as it has done always in the past on previous CPU families.
But at this point (i.e. after 1.0.0.3ABBA) there is no reason to expect further performance improvements. The fixes which were included in 1.0.0.3ABBA already
allow the performance to reach its zenith and the only limiting factor from there on is the actual silicon limitations or "artificial" limitations such power, current, voltage and temperature limits.
The artificial ones (at least most of them) can be obviously tampered with however, these parameters fixed there is really no room for further major improvements.

All of the public bios releases from the ODMs should be based on 1.0.0.4B AGESA, or newer.
The RCx builds are entirely ok to use, since the reference code wise there shouldn't be much or any difference.

In short: In my opinion, the initial AGESA updates were EXTREMELY important, but now since the platform has matured somewhat, there is no need to be obsessive about the AGESA or the firmware versions.
As long as you are using AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA revision, you should have received most if not all of the major improvements and fixes.

Also, the B450 Pro4 3.81 bios in question has half of the directories missing, including some of the recovery stuff for the bootloader.
Since this is not a standard solution (probably due to the flash size), I'm not going to touch the bios.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I get it,AGESA is not going to provide any more boost, my 3700x is already boosting up to 4.45GHz but I'm experiencing drop in RAM performance since BIOS 5007 due to higher latency. Just how much if at all is AGESA influencing RAM ?


----------



## Veii

The Stilt said:


> outside the new features which have been added, I didn't see any difference between 46.49 (1.0.0.3ABBA) and .53 or .54 either.
> 
> The SMU firmware will continue to improve in terms of behavior and potentially features too, as it has done always in the past on previous CPU families.
> But at this point (i.e. after 1.0.0.3ABBA) there is no reason to expect further performance improvements. The fixes which were included in 1.0.0.3ABBA already
> allow the performance to reach its zenith and the only limiting factor from there on is the actual silicon limitations or "artificial" limitations such power, current, voltage and temperature limits.


Sorry to cut the quote that shortly, hopefully it didn't lose your point that way 
Do you see functionality like:
- manual per CCX Boost Control (i'll categorise it as a PBO feature, if it's right)
- Removale of core stretching = allowance offset undervolt/overvolt towards the limits of the silicon / and not the pre-defined limits of the algorythm
- unlock of the controll for the FCLK / UCLK syncronisation ~ not only with predefined half cycle or full cycle 
^ that one i very likely suspect counts as a "feature improvement"
nothing that has to do with XFR of this silicon ?

Yes, do you see those 3 core parts as "missing featuresets" or already implemented, just missing easy accessibility to controll these
Or do they fall in the category "not possible at this state, need to continue development" ?


----------



## The Stilt

MishelLngelo said:


> I get it,AGESA is not going to provide any more boost, my 3700x is already boosting up to 4.45GHz but I'm experiencing drop in RAM performance since BIOS 5007 due to higher latency. Just how much if at all is AGESA influencing RAM ?


The PMU firmwares are identical between 1.0.0.3ABB(?) and 1.0.0.4B, so technically there can't be any difference from AGESA side directly.
Most likely the difference (given that there is actually a true one) are caused by the differences in the configuration settings of the customizations block of the bios in terms of changed defaults, or ODM overrides.
Some of the parameters are basically baked in the bios (e.g. board specific tuning and ram compability workarounds) and cannot be changed by the end-user.


----------



## The Stilt

Veii said:


> Sorry to cut the quote that shortly, hopefully it didn't lose your point that way
> Do you see functionality like:
> - manual per CCX Boost Control (i'll categorise it as a PBO feature, if it's right)
> - Removale of core stretching = allowance offset undervolt/overvolt towards the limits of the silicon / and not the pre-defined limits of the algorythm
> - unlock of the controll for the FCLK / UCLK syncronisation ~ not only with predefined half cycle or full cycle
> ^ that one i very likely suspect counts as a "feature improvement"
> nothing that has to do with XFR of this silicon ?
> 
> Yes, do you see those 3 core parts as "missing featuresets" or already implemented, just missing easy accessibility to controll these
> Or do they fall in the category "not possible at this state, need to continue development" ?


Frankly I cannot see any of these happening.
Some of them are even technically impossible, to my understanding.

The AVFS on these CPUs is so advanced that there is no margins left, in any regard or in any scenario.
Because of that, I have no issues with the presence of the clocks stretchers nor with the lack of the per CCX overclocking.
My only issue with the clock stretchers is that AMD didn't include any direct indicator which would allow detecting the activity of the stretchers.
There are ways to detect the clock stretching, but either they are not available to the software developers (with a NDA mind you) or their usability otherwise is far from ideal.

The CPU knows exactly how much voltage it needs for certain frequency. There are no generic VIDs or otherwise pre-defined voltages used. The only thing that is fixed is the maximum voltage, which
is 1.5000V and can be decreased in AGESA 1.0.0.4. An operating temperature which significantly differs from the expected (modelled) temperature is most likely the only things, which could cause the default
voltages to be inaccurate.

Per CCX overclocking in my opinion is utterly useless, because you'll loose a significant amount of single threaded performance, and the only gains you'll get in multithreaded performance
are the ones which can be only achieved by using parameters which the CPU itself considers as unsafe. Unless limited by the power, thermal or the temperature these CPUs will always run at the highest
speeds they are capable to run at, while maintaining the intended reliability. In practical terms the reliability is defined by the voltage. And even if you're willing to sacrifice the reliability (with most enthusiasts are, to a point)
the returns are pretty non-existent due to the characteristics of the CPU. For example going from 3.6GHz to 4.15GHz will reduce the efficiency by < 43%, and going even higher most certainly doesn't improve the scaling.

In my opinion, there is neither overclocking or undervolting margin what so ever in Matisse.
The AVFS is it is that good. Many people will disagree with that, but then again enthusiast end-user standards for stability and longevity aren't even on the same page with AMD's.
Also, most of the people aren't even testing the stability properly, or even the stability of the whole core at all.

The way I see it, overclocking died for the first time on 7/7/2019 with the launch of Ryzen 3000-series CPUs and for the second time on 10/30/2019 with the launch of 9900KS.

I seriously doubt that the FCLK/UCLK relation can be anything but 1/1 or 1/2, by the design.

If you wonder how accurate the AVFS (the default voltages are), take a look at these curves.
The grey line is the voltage the CPU has determined (and driven on its own), the blue curve is the voltage which I've manually tested to be the minimum voltage for the stability, at 6.25mV intervals...
Seeing it made me question my own sanity, since I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Veii

The Stilt said:


> Frankly I cannot see any of these happening.
> Some of them are even technically impossible, to my understanding.
> 
> The AVFS on these CPUs is so advanced that there is no margins left, in any regard or in any scenario.
> Because of that, I have no issues with the presence of the clocks stretchers nor with the lack of the per CCX overclocking.
> My only issue with the clock stretchers is that AMD didn't include any direct indicator which would allow detecting the activity of the stretchers.
> There are ways to detect the clock stretching, but either they are not available to the software developers (with a NDA mind you) or their usability otherwise is far from ideal.
> 
> The CPU knows exactly how much voltage it needs for certain frequency. There are no generic VIDs or otherwise pre-defined voltages used. The only thing that is fixed is the maximum voltage, which
> is 1.5000V and can be decreased in AGESA 1.0.0.4. An operating temperature which significantly differs from the expected (modelled) temperature is most likely the only things, which could cause the default
> voltages to be inaccurate.
> 
> Per CCX overclocking in my opinion is utterly useless, because you'll loose a significant amount of single threaded performance, and the only gains you'll get in multithreaded performance
> are the ones which can be only achieved by using parameters which the CPU itself considers as unsafe. Unless limited by the power, thermal or the temperature these CPUs will always run at the highest
> speeds they are capable to run at, while maintaining the intended reliability. In practical terms the reliability is defined by the voltage. And even if you're willing to sacrifice the reliability (with most enthusiasts are, to a point)
> the returns are pretty non-existent due to the characteristics of the CPU. For example going from 3.6GHz to 4.15GHz will reduce the efficiency by < 43%, and going even higher most certainly doesn't improve the scaling.
> 
> In my opinion, there is neither overclocking or undervolting margin what so ever in Matisse.
> The AVFS is it is that good. Many people will disagree with that, but then again enthusiast end-user standards for stability and longevity aren't even on the same page with AMD's.
> Also, most of the people aren't even testing the stability properly, or even the stability of the whole core at all.
> 
> The way I see it, overclocking died for the first time on 7/7/2019 with the launch of Ryzen 3000-series CPUs and for the second time on 10/30/2019 with the launch of 9900KS.
> 
> I seriously doubt that the FCLK/UCLK relation can be anything but 1/1 or 1/2, by the design.
> 
> If you wonder how accurate the AVFS (the default voltages are), take a look at these curves.
> The grey line is the voltage the CPU has determined (and driven on its own), the blue curve is the voltage which I've manually tested to be the minimum voltage for the stability, at 6.25mV intervals...
> Seeing it made me question my own sanity, since I've never seen anything like that before.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Thank you a lot for this explanation ! :thumb:
It's what i was looking for to 95%  
I would like more control that's true
I'm not very trustfull in the cpus capability to predict the voltages with different szenarios trown in *
But from several sources, can confirm that "borrowed from 4th gen" features do work well with their own prediction" too well maybe 

* For example the most variable one being higher UCLK and different designed loadlines - but there on 3rd gen we have VDDG & VDDP
Soo i can't say that vcore increase/decrease is required "so far" without having it infront of me

My problem with the whole clock-streching part is, now NDA aside
it trows in an uncontrollable variable in the whole algorythm, which when trying to controll does worse perf
This reminds me just too much about the latency "fix" from 1st to 2nd gen - or the lockdown of CLDO_VDDP access
Not to forget MEM VTT control to the user

AMD has and still does build oppon us overclockers "experiments" 
Tho it can't be 100% considering every valiable option for tuning, which "Stable for AMD" could mean "works on every cpu" not "works on some sillicon lottery cpus" 
And here lies my annoyence a bit
PB does take away the chance of sillicon lottery - unless that algorythm is soo advance, that not only does it shift voltage that fast to counter degredation with such high voltage, but also would be able to check oppon itself it it's stable in these 1/1000 of 1ns

This part is what i doubt
It has to underlie on it's own algorythm somehow 
I don't think it's advance enough tuned
Seing alone that applied frequency over time, vs shifted frequency -> perf result and thermal, still varries quite a bit
At least user tests verify even when you push way more voltage then required for that set allcore, the allcore performs more consistent at lower heat load - while from the drawn power perspective in the long run it does perform worse
(after all the constant drawn current has to go somewhere in heat)

That whole story didn't help with 1st gen too, where there was a boost in perf & silicon stability while using PState OC - which then not only was buggy by the energy saver profile designed to block it on a fixed max frequency
But also to deny it working in the bios , unless you used some funky back and forth shifting between allcore OC and ZenState profile overwrite and state disabling 
- only then making it actually drop voltage & clock, instead of only dropping frequency with still fixed voltage (if you even could get that part to work at all) :h34r-smi

I would love more control for sure on severall parts for the future:
- limiting max frequency to achive higher chance of keeping it constant, without actually breaking any kind of boost behaviour 
- more control over memory timings (it was a half miracle to even get access to PHY PMU training shedules)
- still would love controll over each CCX at least, as there are scenarious where you can shift workloads to specific fixed threads and controll over it to undervolt and fix frequency, would be great to have for severall imaginable usecases 
- yes, unless the cpu can monitor it's sillicon in realtime (which i doubt still) it would be better to allow users to use finegrained negative offset (like the cpu does itself, not depending on VRM supplied barely variable voltage steps)
(and looking at how navi OCs, pre defined curves are not always the best idea - they just "always work")


----------



## Veii

I actually plan in the very near future, to import a 3500X (for playing around) and very likely a 3600 as my main driver
Unsure about how much voltage PB applies for it's predefined values of max OC
But if it does still use the same voltage algorythms (what i think it would) instead of using "less" voltage and allow PBO to work it's magic
That may be what i am against so far with the way PB works - the "a bit too well" way  
Would love to be supprised it can recognise sillicon stiffness and overclock everything over the spec if the users state allows it
Just then, this would drop the ability to provide non X cpu's too / unless AMD again kills XFR with non X cpus ^^#

Overall this "uncontrollable variable variable" bothers me, when stuff like clock streching exist - because of the flaw of this variable
A fixed "max frequency & max supplied voltage" with opening PB to do it's magic - would be the best scenario for us, i think


----------



## os2wiz

The Stilt said:


> I decided to put these under a separate thread, since there are already quite many bioses available.
> 
> File naming: Original bios build (version), M = modified, FI (4649 ASCII, i.e. SMU 46.49).
> Besides the actual SMU FW, these files also contain up to date PSP, PMU (IMC) FWs, bootloaders and decryption keys, depending on their original state (some already had them).
> 
> *ASROCK
> 
> *ASROCK B450 Pro4 - 3.60MFI
> ASROCK B450 Fatal1ty Gaming-ITX/ac - 3.50MFI
> ASROCK B450M Pro 4 - 3.60MFI
> ASROCK B450M Steel Legend - 2.70MFI
> ASROCK X470 Master SLI - 3.50MFI
> ASROCK X470 Master SLI/ac - 3.50MFI
> ASROCK X470 TAICHI - 3.60MFI
> 
> Recommended update method for the board(s) above: Flashrom
> 
> *ASUS
> 
> *CROSSHAIR VI HERO - 0002MFI
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO WI-FI - 0002MFI
> CROSSHAIR VI Extreme - 0003MFI
> CROSSHAIR VII HERO - 0002MFI
> CROSSHAIR VII HERO WI-FI - 0002MFI
> 
> Recommended update method for the board(s) above: USB Flashback
> 
> Strix B350-F Gaming - 5216MFI
> Strix B350-I Gaming - 5216MFI
> Strix B450-E Gaming - 2704MFI
> Strix X370-I Gaming - 5204MFI
> Strix X470-F Gaming - 5216MFI
> TUF X470-Plus Gaming - 5216MFI
> 
> Recommended update method for the board(s) above: Flashrom
> *
> BIOSTAR
> 
> *BIOSTAR Racing X570GT8 - 730MFI
> 
> Recommended update method for the board(s) above: Biostar Bios Update Utility
> 
> *GIGABYTE
> 
> *GIGABYTE X370 GAMING K3 - F42AMFI
> GIGABYTE X370 AORUS GAMING 5 - F42BMFI
> GIGABYTE X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI - F42AMFI
> GIGABYTE X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING - F42AMFI
> 
> Recommended update method for the board(s) above: Modified Efiflash or Flashrom
> 
> *MSI
> 
> *
> MSI B350I PRO AC - 1CMMFI
> MSI B350 Tomahawk - 1OMMFI
> MSI B350M BAZOOKA - 1LMMFI
> MSI B350M GAMING PRO - 2NMMFI
> MSI B350M MORTAR - 1MMMFI
> MSI B350M MORTAR ARCTIC - AKMMFI
> MSI B350M PRO-VDH - AJMMFI
> MSI X370 GAMING M7 ACK - 1FMMFI
> MSI X370 GAMING PRO - 4IMMFI
> MSI X370 GAMING PRO CARBON - 1NPMFI
> MSI X370 KRAIT GAMING - 1JMMFI
> MSI X370 SLI PLUS - 3JMMFI
> MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM - 1MMMFI
> MSI B450 GAMING PLUS - 1B0MFI
> MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC - 190MFI
> MSI B450-A PRO - AA0MFI
> MSI B450M GAMING PLUS - 190MFI
> MSI B450M MORTAR TITANIUM - A9MFI
> MSI B450M MORTAR - 1B1MFI
> MSI B450I GAMING PLUS AC - A90MFI
> MSI B450 Tomahawk - 1C1MFI
> MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX - 331MFI
> MSI X470 GAMING M7 AC - 1B0MFI
> MSI X470 GAMING PLUS - AE1MFI
> MSI X470 GAMING PLUS MAX - H10MFI
> MSI X470 GAMING PRO - 1C1MFI
> MSI X470 GAMING PRO CARBON - 2B0MFI
> MSI X470 GAMING PRO CARBON AC - 1B2MFI
> MSI X570 Godlike - 140MFI
> 
> Recommended update method for the board(s) above: MSI M-Flash
> 
> In addition to these, there is a new way to update the bioses.
> I have added Ryzen support to the Flashrom project and descriptions for some of the previously unsupported 1.8V NOR flashes, commonly used on AM4 motherboards.
> It is almost certain that not all NOR flashes used on AM4 motherboards are currently supported however, adding the support for them is rather straightforward.
> 
> The advantage of using the custom Flashrom version is that, it not only ignores the bios protections present (secure flash) but it also can program 256Mb flashes (unlike AFUDOS, AFUEFI and AFUWin from AMI).
> 
> So far this Flashrom build has been only tested on ASUS CROSSHAIR VIII Formula motherboard.
> Because of that, it would be a good idea for the users to try this application and see if there are any issues with unsupported flash parts.
> It can be tested without any actual programming, meaning there is no risk in corrupting the bios.
> 
> Flashrom runs in DOS (*MS-DOS*, NOT FreeDOS, etc) so there are couple steps that are required to set up that environment.
> 
> Flashrom 1.1 with Ryzen support
> 
> *Windows 7 and Windows 8 users:
> 
> *- Download the portable version of the latest Rufus release: https://rufus.ie/
> - Connect a USB stick to the computer and launch Rufus.
> - Select the correct device from the "device" drop-down menu (the USB-stick) and select MS-DOS from the "Boot selection" drop-down menu.
> - Click start and wait the process to complete.
> - Extract the two .exe files found in FRZN.zip archive to the root of the USB stick.
> - Reboot the system and enter the bios. Under "Boot" tab make sure that CSM is enabled (if not, enable & save). Select the correct USB device from the boot override section (NOTE: NOT the one beginning with "UEFI:").
> - After the system has loaded DOS, you can type in "flashrom -p internal" command to check if the SPI controller and the flash part itself is being detected properly.
> 
> *Windows 10 users:
> 
> *Starting from Windows 10, Microsoft no longer supplies the files required by MS-DOS environment with the OS.
> Because of that, there are couple additional things that are required to get around the issue. First, instead of using the normal version of Rufus, you need to use a version which have been modified in a way which prevents the app from hiding the "MS-DOS" option on Win 10 systems. Secondly, you need to download the required Dll, which contains the files that are no longer supplied with Windows 10. After downloading the Dll, you need to place it to the "Windows\System32" folder in the sysroot. Then you are able to create a MS-DOS bootable USB stick using the same instructions as for Windows 7 / Windows 8. The dll can be removed after the MS-DOS bootable drive has been created, since obviously it is not used by the Win 10 system.
> 
> - The modified version, which I have personally compiled from Git sources can be downloaded from this link: Rufus_3.8.1579_Win10_MSDOS-Mod
> - Since the required Dll file is property of Microsoft, I cannot share it. An untampered copy of the required diskcopy.dll file (e.g. on my system) has SHA-1 checksum of 6761320C6CDC0870D1DF62C2C988A8D1622CBC6E and it can be found from third party sites (such as this: diskcopy.dll from WinPCWare) through Googling the SHA-1 hash. But as I said, you can get the file from other locations / sources as well as long as you make sure its clean.
> 
> *Note: DOS requires the filenames to meet the 8.3 naming format. This means that the filename "xxxx." cannot be longer than 8 characters, and that the suffix ".xxx" cannot be longer than three characters.*
> 
> So if you have the time to try the new flasher, please do so.
> That way we can see if there are any flash parts that need to be added to the program.
> 
> The program will state: "Found xxx flash chip "xxx" (xxx kB, SPI) mapped at physical address 0xfe000000" if the flash is detected.
> Otherwise the flash part isn't detected and needs to be added. In this case, please take a picture of the message the program outputs and post it to this threads inside "Spoiler" tags.
> 
> The custom Flashrom version has been tested on 3000-series Ryzen CPUs, but it should work on all Ryzen generations regardless.
> 
> *GPL compliance*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Flashrom 188127e5692df218c560253095a1e96cdff7c6cd patch
> Rufus bf8d888b212cde450afcabeba9b0c2845d523223 patch


 Noteworthy effort on your part, but since both the patch and the official bioses made from the patch with no bug fixes have severe performance reductions in overclock ability of both cpu and memory this release will soon be pulled back by both MSi and whoever else was crazy enough to create an official based on the patch code without exhaustive testing.The inability to post with my usual all-core overclock speaks volumes about how crappy the bios is. On my thread Official MSI MEG X570 ACE, ONLY 1 user is happy with the new bios. Some have stability issues, all are experiencinfg diminished all-core overclocks and reduced memory performance. MSI failed to test this patch and released the official bios with the same patch coe 2 days after the patch was released. BIG Stupid Mistake.


----------



## SaccoSVD

1usmus posted an interesting tweet yesterday.

Are we gonna have per CCD (chiplet) voltage control in future BIOSes? That could make our 3900X's "meh" chiplet to perform better if we could pump a bit more voltage to it. Anyone knows?


----------



## SaccoSVD

> Per CCX overclocking in my opinion is utterly useless


As a professional musician I can tell you a Per CCX OC yields serious gains for real time audio since programs can fully utilize all cores. Day and night difference.

When it comes to real time audio at low latency, having your cores fixed at a constant speed greatly helps avoiding dropouts and the OC as a whole allows me to load a lot more plugins instances, in a controlled test, 164 instances at stock vs 294 with a Per CCX OC (57% more plugins)

Not so much on gaming. But I play at 1440p and 4K mostly.

My preliminary tests with 1.0.0.4 ABBA on my X470 Taichi with BIOS 3.71 Beta shows the "penalty" of having -1Ghz on cores adjacent to boosting ones hurst performance compared to my fixed Per CCX OC, thus both single and multi threaded scores are lower at stock settings despite the boost clocks are higher than my 4.5Ghz max achievable on CCX0

We'll see with newer AGESA and 1usmus own new power plan he is releasing on Nov 4th. So far Per CCX OC has been a blessing here.


----------



## The Stilt

SaccoSVD said:


> Are we gonna have per CCD (chiplet) voltage control in future BIOSes? That could make our 3900X's "meh" chiplet to perform better if we could pump a bit more voltage to it. Anyone knows?


Thats not possible, unless cLDOs would be used for the CCDs.
There is a single VDDCR_CPU source and without the cLDOs being active both / all CCDs are going to receive it.

On AM4 cLDOs, have been last used on Zeppelin prototype (A0 stepping) silicon.
EPYCs do use cLDO for the core too.


----------



## The Stilt

SaccoSVD said:


> As a professional musician I can tell you a Per CCX OC yields serious gains for real time audio since programs can fully utilize all cores. Day and night difference.


You missed my point entirely.

I didn't question if there are any gains to be had in some scenario, but at what cost these gains are to be had overall.


----------



## SaccoSVD

Woops! I thought you meant that in general.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Is this BS like I think it is?


----------



## almstsobur

The Stilt said:


> In short: In my opinion, the initial AGESA updates were EXTREMELY important, but now since the platform has matured somewhat, there is no need to be obsessive about the AGESA or the firmware versions.


Please PM me the meds that you are on, because my OCD will simply not allow such things.


----------



## jp1981

Is there a way to get Agesa 1.0.0.4 on b450 bios going?


----------



## Synoxia

SaccoSVD said:


> As a professional musician I can tell you a Per CCX OC yields serious gains for real time audio since programs can fully utilize all cores. Day and night difference.
> 
> When it comes to real time audio at low latency, having your cores fixed at a constant speed greatly helps avoiding dropouts and the OC as a whole allows me to load a lot more plugins instances, in a controlled test, 164 instances at stock vs 294 with a Per CCX OC (57% more plugins)
> 
> Not so much on gaming. But I play at 1440p and 4K mostly.
> 
> My preliminary tests with 1.0.0.4 ABBA on my X470 Taichi with BIOS 3.71 Beta shows the "penalty" of having -1Ghz on cores adjacent to boosting ones hurst performance compared to my fixed Per CCX OC, thus both single and multi threaded scores are lower at stock settings despite the boost clocks are higher than my 4.5Ghz max achievable on CCX0
> 
> We'll see with newer AGESA and 1usmus own new power plan he is releasing on Nov 4th. So far Per CCX OC has been a blessing here.


I am not a professional musician but as a amateur audiophile i can confirm what he says it's true and it can reflect in games too. 
This was the very reason i NEVER used balanced plan with gen 2 ryzen even if it provided higher single core speed, fixing speed with High performance plan made DPC latency pretty much a fixed value and helped with microstutters.
I will switch to CCX oc when some information on 7nm degradation shows on the internet.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

jp1981 said:


> Is there a way to get Agesa 1.0.0.4 on b450 bios going?


Depends on the board. For mine there is new BIOS with 1.0.0.4


----------



## tsamolotoff

> Per CCX overclocking in my opinion is utterly useless, because you'll loose a significant amount of single threaded performance, and the only gains you'll get in multithreaded performance
> are the ones which can be only achieved by using parameters which the CPU itself considers as unsafe.


How so? My 3900x requests 1.3V to run at 4.1-4.2 ghz all core in different multi-threaded loads, while I know for sure it's capable of doing 4450/4400 + 4250/4250 at the same voltage with CCX OC. It seems AMD left a lot of headroom as on Vegas and other recent GPUs with clock-voltage gating (my vega is perfectly cabable of running at median 1580 mhz at 1V(real clocks) while in stock it has atrocious 1630/1.2V P7 state which barely hits 1500 with stock power settings). Also, you can significantly increase both SC and MT scores on Zen2 by setting the scalar to 10x and using negative offset (it actually does not cause stretching on my board as it crashes in CB20 if volktage is too low) while reducing heat output and power consumption.


----------



## Veii

The Stilt said:


> The CPU knows exactly how much voltage it needs for certain frequency. There are no generic VIDs or otherwise pre-defined voltages used. The only thing that is fixed is the maximum voltage, which
> is 1.5000V and can be decreased in AGESA 1.0.0.4
> 
> Per CCX overclocking in my opinion is utterly useless, because you'll loose a significant amount of single threaded performance, and the only gains you'll get in multithreaded performance
> are the ones which can be only achieved by using parameters which the CPU itself considers as unsafe
> In practical terms the reliability is defined by the voltage. And even if you're willing to sacrifice the reliability (with most enthusiasts are, to a point)
> the returns are pretty non-existent due to the characteristics of the CPU. For example going from 3.6GHz to 4.15GHz will reduce the efficiency by < 43%, and going even higher most certainly doesn't improve the scaling.
> 
> In my opinion, there is neither overclocking or undervolting margin what so ever in Matisse.
> The AVFS is it is that good. Many people will disagree with that, but then again enthusiast end-user standards for stability and longevity aren't even on the same page with AMD's.
> Also, most of the people aren't even testing the stability properly, or even the stability of the whole core at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tsamolotoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so? My 3900x requests 1.3V to run at 4.1-4.2 ghz all core in different multi-threaded loads, while I know for sure it's capable of doing 4450/4400 + 4250/4250 at the same voltage with CCX OC. It seems AMD left a lot of headroom as on Vegas and other recent GPUs with clock-voltage gating (my vega is perfectly cabable of running at median 1580 mhz at 1V(real clocks) while in stock it has atrocious 1630/1.2V P7 state which barely hits 1500 with stock power settings). Also, you can significantly increase both SC and MT scores on Zen2 by setting the scalar to 10x and using negative offset (it actually does not cause stretching on my board as it crashes in CB20 if voltage is too low) while reducing heat output and power consumption.
Click to expand...

Nono, lets not overlook the points
Both sides can be right
Per CCD or manual max per CCX OC could be beneficial if we have full control to every voltage
As cLD0 doesn't drop between CCDs and wastes energy and heat 
(Like it was mentioned)
I could see the variable of big core small core focusing on good core / bad core supplied voltage
Overall giving the user the option to optimise silicon wear characteristics
After all we have good and bad chiplets on it, soo there is variability between those
And another variability that is created by fixing weak cores lower, and good cores giving them focus
(Which we could do since ABBA) and now certainly better optimised by 1usmus power plan

Logic tells me,
When the weaker CCD doesn't play the bottleneck that much, you have more headroom in the chain
Maybe I am wrong here :h34r-smi
But overall a max frequency hit limit and still not killed boost behaviour, would be good updates for the specific user who needs them
Fixed frequency, will behave in some instances better
Yes audio work was one of then, I can confirm that too, with very old audio experience ~ it hasn't changed so far

To the main part
Cinebench R20 is only a good indicator for minimum loadline vdroop
But also only for that specific load
While AVX & AVX2 have different pre defined loadlines which AVX2 is a board + fixed
While AVX only can be modified fully 
Stability of the CPU can change between loads
For example LinX Extreme is way more taxing then my usual focus on OCCT medium chunks 

Barely stresstests tax the IMC of the chip
Now that its sepperated the issue may not be that big, but it can get unstable if loadline overshoot for example
Overall there are many points to "stability" and every user uses different rules
Same for Ram OC , same for game setups without AVX2 calculations and also AMD has own very specific rules ~ like The Stilt mentioned 

I wouldn't only focus on Cinebench being stable at all nor only prime95
If the remain stuff you use daily is fine without microstutter and SiSoftware Sandra Multi Thread efficiency is to your likings 
You did all well
Tho SiSandra shows quite fast instability across different results of yours :thumb:
Be it RAM timings, supplied or overshooting voltage, or just unknown instability when every stress test passes fine ^^#


----------



## The Stilt

tsamolotoff said:


> How so? My 3900x requests 1.3V to run at 4.1-4.2 ghz all core in different multi-threaded loads, while I know for sure it's capable of doing 4450/4400 + 4250/4250 at the same voltage with CCX OC.


4400-4450MHz at 1.3000V, on the better CCD (CCD0), did I understand correctly?

Could you run P95 with "256-256 FFT size, Run FFTs in-place" settings for ~ 10 minutes and take a screenshot from the temperature, voltages and power figures in HWInfo sensors?

The highest so far I've seen any 3rd gen. CPU do in that test is 4250MHz at 1.3125V.

And like Veii basically said, the required voltage is determined by the weakest of the cores (a dominant request), since there are no FIVR or cLDO used for the cores.
Meaning even if 11 out of your twelve cores can do e.g. 4.0GHz at 1.1000V, but the 12th core requires 1.15000V for that frequency, all of the CPU cores will receive 1.15000V since there is only a single plane available.


----------



## Synoxia

The Stilt said:


> 4400-4450MHz at 1.3000V, on the better CCD (CCD0), did I understand correctly?
> 
> Could you run P95 with "256-256 FFT size, Run FFTs in-place" settings for ~ 10 minutes and take a screenshot from the temperature, voltages and power figures in HWInfo sensors?
> 
> The highest so far I've seen any 3rd gen. CPU do in that test is 4250MHz at 1.3125V.
> 
> And like Veii basically said, the required voltage is determined by the weakest of the cores (a dominant request), since there are no FIVR or cLDO used for the cores.
> Meaning even if 11 out of your twelve cores can do e.g. 4.0GHz at 1.1000V, but the 12th core requires 1.15000V for that frequency, all of the CPU cores will receive 1.15000V since there is only a single plane available.


Could you name ONE program that produces the same amount of heat of P95 but it's not a stresstest or a benchmark?


----------



## Within T_D

I downloaded strix x570-i bios on asus website.Then found it that the rom size is bigger than the chip size and I always failure to flash the bios.Is there anyway to solve that problem?


----------



## The Stilt

Within T_D said:


> I downloaded strix x570-i bios on asus website.Then found it that the rom size is bigger than the chip size and I always failure to flash the bios.Is there anyway to solve that problem?


X570-I has a 256Mb flash on it.
What makes you think otherwise?


----------



## The Stilt

Synoxia said:


> Could you name ONE program that produces the same amount of heat of P95 but it's not a stresstest or a benchmark?


How about Prime95? 

While that is accurate as well, there are several math libraries which can produce similar stress (and therefore power draw) levels as Prime95, depending on the architecture.
Eigen, Gromacs and OpenBLAS to name few.

While none of these represent a typical consumer workload, it is pretty silly to claim that there are significant margins left behind (voltage wise) when the stardards for stability are entirely different.


----------



## Within T_D

The Stilt said:


> X570-I has a 256Mb flash on it.
> What makes you think otherwise?


So there is no way but using ez flash with this mb right now?I see...


----------



## The Stilt

Within T_D said:


> So there is no way but using ez flash with this mb right now?I see...


What exactly are you trying to do?
EZ-Flash doesn't allow flashing the binary you downloaded from ASUS website?


----------



## Within T_D

The Stilt said:


> What exactly are you trying to do?
> EZ-Flash doesn't allow flashing the binary you downloaded from ASUS website?


There are something weird in FCLK oc with the newest 1403 bios.I just want to downgrade to previous bios. But ez flash cant downgrade bios and this mb doesn't support usb flashback


----------



## The Stilt

Within T_D said:


> There are something weird in FCLK oc with the newest 1403 bios.I just want to downgrade to previous bios. But ez flash cant downgrade bios and this mb doesn't support usb flashback


Ah, I see.
Download the bios version you wish to use, strip the header (select and delete 1000h from the beginning of the file) and use Flashrom (OP) to flash.


----------



## Veii

Synoxia said:


> Could you name ONE program that produces the same amount of heat of P95 but it's not a stresstest or a benchmark?


OCCT beta, with medium dataset 
- automatic/ AVX produces most of the heat | small dataset is just silly
- AVX2 focused for determining minimum sustainable voltage, but is NOT a perfect stresstest ***
Linpack Extreme ~ made by the community

*** the only test stresstest i found which showed instability and also increased MultiCore efficiency result's after fixing my unknown stability issues between these 
Aka , you shouldn't fail 10+ stresstest rounds with 10GB memory usage (for 16GB systems)
** even tho Linpack is normally a memory stresstest, all where because of overshooting loadline + unstable PSU ~ never because of memory 

TL;DR
OCCT medium dataset 30min | 1 hour AVX2 (loadline check)
LinX 10+ rounds stresstest, extended, allcore preference, disabled HWMonitor option, memory usage variable between systems


----------



## Synoxia

Veii said:


> OCCT beta, with medium dataset
> - automatic/ AVX produces most of the heat | small dataset is just silly
> - AVX2 focused for determining minimum sustainable voltage, but is NOT a perfect stresstest ***
> Linpack Extreme ~ made by the community
> 
> *** the only test stresstest i found which showed instability and also increased MultiCore efficiency result's after fixing my unknown stability issues between these
> Aka , you shouldn't fail 10+ stresstest rounds with 10GB memory usage (for 16GB systems)
> ** even tho Linpack is normally a memory stresstest, all where because of overshooting loadline + unstable PSU ~ never because of memory
> 
> TL;DR
> OCCT medium dataset 30min | 1 hour AVX2 (loadline check)
> LinX 10+ rounds stresstest, extended, allcore preference, disabled HWMonitor option, memory usage variable between systems


Those are all stresstests D: Stilts says there are consumer workloads that use AVX, that's indeed true but i still haven't to encounter anything in consumer market that produces the same amount of heat of linpack,p95 etc...


----------



## tsamolotoff

The Stilt said:


> 4400-4450MHz at 1.3000V, on the better CCD (CCD0), did I understand correctly?
> 
> Could you run P95 with "256-256 FFT size, Run FFTs in-place" settings for ~ 10 minutes and take a screenshot from the temperature, voltages and power figures in HWInfo sensors?
> 
> The highest so far I've seen any 3rd gen. CPU do in that test is 4250MHz at 1.3125V.
> 
> And like Veii basically said, the required voltage is determined by the weakest of the cores (a dominant request), since there are no FIVR or cLDO used for the cores.
> Meaning even if 11 out of your twelve cores can do e.g. 4.0GHz at 1.1000V, but the 12th core requires 1.15000V for that frequency, all of the CPU cores will receive 1.15000V since there is only a single plane available.


Will blender bench suffice? I could even run it at 4500/4450/4250/4250, but my abortion of Asetek is not enough to cool it properly (or maybe my thermal grease is bad, it's apparently from a bad batch of kryonaut that scratches both the coldplate and IHS). And yes, what's the contradiction here? We basically re-optimize the frequences - there's no reason to run weaker core at, say, 4300 at 1.4V, if it's possible to lower the voltage by 0.1V and run the better cores at much higher frequences. Also, I personally know a guy whose 3800x is fully capable of running 4500/4450 at 1.28V with full linpack stability (but he has custom water loop so it might help a lot to keep the CPU below 70 degrees or so)

Here's the run details recorded at blender open database:
https://opendata.blender.org/benchmark/3e7a541d-8106-4bc1-989d-01ee9edf45ee


----------



## tsamolotoff

Synoxia said:


> Those are all stresstests D: Stilts says there are consumer workloads that use AVX, that's indeed true but i still haven't to encounter anything in consumer market that produces the same amount of heat of linpack,p95 etc...


My personal experience shows that linpack generates less heat and stresses the CPU less than blender or even cinebench20, for example. Probably related to the fact that it's severely bandwidth starved with 12 cores and only 2 channels of RAM (with IF bottleneck and half write speed on top of it)


----------



## Guido Medina

Is it worth requesting for MSI X370 GAMING PRO patch for 1.0.0.3ABBA and Ryzen 5 3600x in order to run Red Dead Redemption 2 or should/must I wait for 1.0.0.4B?
Current 1.0.0.3ABBA firmware is at http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A33v4IN.zip


----------



## The Stilt

Guido Medina said:


> Is it worth requesting for MSI X370 GAMING PRO patch for 1.0.0.3ABBA and Ryzen 5 3600x in order to run Red Dead Redemption 2 or should/must I wait for 1.0.0.4B?
> Current 1.0.0.3ABBA firmware is at http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A33v4IN.zip


1.0.0.4B updates are not possible on any board.
Also, the source of the issue is not known to me so it could very well be something that isn't related to the FW stack itself.
Afterall there are 1.0.0.4B bioses for certain boards, which don't work (Gigabyte AFAIK).


----------



## The Stilt

tsamolotoff said:


> Will blender bench suffice? I could even run it at 4500/4450/4250/4250, but my abortion of Asetek is not enough to cool it properly (or maybe my thermal grease is bad, it's apparently from a bad batch of kryonaut that scratches both the coldplate and IHS). And yes, what's the contradiction here? We basically re-optimize the frequences - there's no reason to run weaker core at, say, 4300 at 1.4V, if it's possible to lower the voltage by 0.1V and run the better cores at much higher frequences. Also, I personally know a guy whose 3800x is fully capable of running 4500/4450 at 1.28V with full linpack stability (but he has custom water loop so it might help a lot to keep the CPU below 70 degrees or so)
> 
> Here's the run details recorded at blender open database:
> https://opendata.blender.org/benchmark/3e7a541d-8106-4bc1-989d-01ee9edf45ee


Not really, since Blender doesn't really utilize 256-bit instructions (i.e. full resources of the CPU cores).
Even if we leave something like Linpack and Prime95 out of it, there are still real world workloads which are significantly more stressful than Blender for example.
In case of 3rd gen. Ryzen, a core that is executing Eigen computations will draw around 48% (12.812W vs. 18.962W) more power than when its executing Blender.

Personally I wouldn't use a CPU that is (for any reason) unable to execute all of the possible workloads, for anything.
And neither would AMD or Intel ever release such CPU for the consumers to purchase.

If the config you're using works for your purposes, great! :thumb:
But as I said before, the standards what you personally and the manufacturers or the other users might consider stable and sustainable are entirely different, and therefore not comparable even remotely.


----------



## tsamolotoff

> there are still real world workloads which are significantly more stressful than Blender for example.


Such as? You are saying this for N-th post, but you still don't have an example of these magical workloads which "really utilize" YMMs and actually do some kind of sensible work (apparently, rendering is not a 'real work' ).

Also, I can say for sure that the 'real-life' linear solvers (and various FFT applications) are actually 100% memory bound and stress CPU much less than any raytracing renderers if core count is greater than memory channel count. Your super-high loads in sparse matrix permutations (and i'm pretty sure extra 50% can be handled without problem) are probably only happening if your dataset is very small and has no traction to real life data. 



> the manufacturers or the other users might consider stable and sustainable


Yeah, I remember how many users here at OCN and at Reddit were adamant that running Zen+ at 1.35V will degrade it, mine 2700 was running at 1.42V with extreme LLC for 1.5 years and there was no sign of this dreaded phenomena when I sold it to another guy. 

Also, I don't see how running everything at worst possible clocks and voltages is somehow better than evaluating each CCX separately. You get more heat, less flops and potential problems with boost if load changes chaotically (SpeedShift is actually a testament to this, it's disabled on most HPC related clusters as it makes things much worse ). And again, the story of vega's undervolting shows that AMD doesn't really do tight tuning (and it's probably impossible to do due to huge costs).

PS Also, it's probably incorrect to suppose that AMD (or Intel, nVidia or anyone else) only care about clocks and maximum performance - I'm pretty sure they can salvage their worse parts by increasing voltages (otherwise there's no explanation why both Vega or Hawaii are running at 1.2V stock while almost any chip can easily do the same clocks at 1.05V or less). That sweet 1% of trashbin chips won't sell itself, you know.


----------



## MadSupra354

I notice you have listed the the Gigabyte AX370 Gaming 5 but not the K5 or K7. Does it apply to those boards as well?


----------



## Guido Medina

The Stilt said:


> 1.0.0.4B updates are not possible on any board.
> Also, the source of the issue is not known to me so it could very well be something that isn't related to the FW stack itself.
> Afterall there are 1.0.0.4B bioses for certain boards, which don't work (Gigabyte AFAIK).


If that's not the issue do you think a patched 1.0.0.3ABBA could work? if so I'm willing to test it if you patch it for me please,
I got reports of people using MSI X470 that upgraded to 1.0.0.4 which they already released and that fixed such issue,
at the moment I'm using the patched version that you keep updated on the 1st page of this thread, which I think it is for 1.0.0.3

TBH I'm not much into overclocking but a patched micro-code and stuff sounds good to me so if you have some time and are willing to do it I'm more than willing to test it ;-)
Again here is the link for the current MSI X370-GAMING-PRO bios http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A33v4IN.zip


----------



## The Stilt

tsamolotoff said:


> Such as? You are saying this for N-th post, but you still don't have an example of these magical workloads which "really utilize" YMMs and actually do some kind of sensible work (apparently, rendering is not a 'real work' ).
> 
> Also, I can say for sure that the 'real-life' linear solvers (and various FFT applications) are actually 100% memory bound and stress CPU much less than any raytracing renderers if core count is greater than memory channel count. Your super-high loads in sparse matrix permutations (and i'm pretty sure extra 50% can be handled without problem) are probably only happening if your dataset is very small and has no traction to real life data.


Ok, if you insist that the examples I gave have no real-word use and are merely power viruses thats absolutely fine by me.


----------



## The Stilt

Guido Medina said:


> If that's not the issue do you think a patched 1.0.0.3ABBA could work? if so I'm willing to test it if you patch it for me please,
> I got reports of people using MSI X470 that upgraded to 1.0.0.4 which they already released and that fixed such issue,
> at the moment I'm using the patched version that you keep updated on the 1st page of this thread, which I think it is for 1.0.0.3
> 
> TBH I'm not much into overclocking but a patched micro-code and stuff sounds good to me so if you have some time and are willing to do it I'm more than willing to test it ;-)
> Again here is the link for the current MSI X370-GAMING-PRO bios http://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A33v4IN.zip


The bios you linked is already at 1.0.0.3ABBA level and going above that is impossible, since 1.0.0.3 and 1.0.0.4 use incompatible blocks (customization).
Since there are 1.0.0.3ABBA bioses that work and 1.0.0.4B bioses that don't work, its extremely unlikely that the issue anything related to the firmware stack itself.
Most likely some configuration changes done by the ODM are to blame and to those I cannot do anything, since they're mostly proprietary code (ODM specific).

Such is the state of RDR2 at least currently, that you don't miss out anything because of this issue...


----------



## tlstls

Nvm.


----------



## gupsterg

@The Stilt

VDDG CCD & IOD

i) When de-synced what would be stock for each? 

ii) Have you noted any benefit from de-syncing?


----------



## The Stilt

gupsterg said:


> @*The Stilt*
> 
> VDDG CCD & IOD
> 
> i) When de-synced what would be stock for each?
> 
> ii) Have you noted any benefit from de-syncing?


No idea to be honest.
Current SMU versions only allow reading a single value.
The old VDDG option defaulted to 0.950V and it would be pretty safe to assume that the new one does too.


----------



## gupsterg

The Stilt said:


> No idea to be honest.
> Current SMU versions only allow reading a single value.
> The old VDDG option defaulted to 0.950V and it would be pretty safe to assume that the new one does too.


I had the same assumption on default value, shame SMU isn't showing the readings separately, hopefully AMD rectify that in the future. Thanks for reply :thumb: .


----------



## Hammerfest

Any chance you can give the ASRock A300 some love.
I have 3 of these with 3400G's and that boot speed increase i have on my 1.0.0.4 boards (think its SMU, could be wrong)... I want...
Maybe an if your up to it: Gigabyte GA-AB350N-Gaming WIFI

If not, i understand, your still a godsend


EDIT: ehhh, might be a post made in with too little info, meh, whatever can be done cool, if nada well is what is


----------



## The Stilt

Hammerfest said:


> Any chance you can give the ASRock A300 some love.
> I have 3 of these with 3400G's and that boot speed increase i have on my 1.0.0.4 boards (think its SMU, could be wrong)... I want...
> Maybe an if your up to it: Gigabyte GA-AB350N-Gaming WIFI
> 
> If not, i understand, your still a godsend
> 
> 
> EDIT: ehhh, might be a post made in with too little info, meh, whatever can be done cool, if nada well is what is


You mean ASRock DeskMini A300 PC, or something else?

The 3400G is renamed first gen. based product (Raven Ridge), which contains some improvements from Zen+.
The improvements which the third gen. (Matisse) CPUs have or will receive won't apply to it.

In case of the ASRock I can probably update the SMU firmwares, but thats about it.
The GIGABYTE board should be using a fresh ComboPI AGESA, so it will already have all of the available updates.


----------



## Hammerfest

The Stilt said:


> You mean ASRock DeskMini A300 PC, or something else?
> 
> The 3400G is renamed first gen. based product (Raven Ridge), which contains some improvements from Zen+.
> The improvements which the third gen. (Matisse) CPUs have or will receive won't apply to it.
> 
> In case of the ASRock I can probably update the SMU firmwares, but thats about it.
> The GIGABYTE board should be using a fresh ComboPI AGESA, so it will already have all of the available updates.


Still got the bootup speed which was the biggest thing for me, plugged into one of my workstations at work with a 1.0.0.4 AGESA board the boot speed improvement was welcome, but I was not aware of that was AGESA or not.

Last eMail I got from ASRock said they where working on getting 1.0.0.4 for many boards including the A300 (yes the deskmini), which I mentioned to them especially when Zen2 chips come out (am aware that 3rg gen Ryzen APU's are Zen+ not Zen or Zen2, but they are included in Gen 2/3 general updates thankfully)

Will take what I can get until ASRock gets around to it, I have 2 of them for family members and 1 of them is mine.

I got together with a group of friends and we did "help upgrade your trash" we each put in $40-100 depending on how many people could participate and updated the worst rigs in the group, so we all chipped in, I bought/built the systems and sent them out/support them 
Then theres my workplace, then theres my own family, I am tech support outside of my tech support... my relaxation is also tech support! 

Eh, could be worse, I could hate it or the people I help both work/customer/family/friends, but no stress, i enjoy!

Sadly, I lack the attention span to find my way into programming, or bios modding (outside the wonderful tools over at win-raid which make it so easy that anyone can screw up a BIOS... er i mean mod a BIOS!)


----------



## m70b1jr

Still waiting for ASRock.


----------



## Synoxia

Honestly after seeing performance degradation on 1.0.0.4b i think i will just skip to 1.0.0.5 :/


----------



## VPII

Synoxia said:


> Honestly after seeing performance degradation on 1.0.0.4b i think i will just skip to 1.0.0.5 :/


Thank you, I felt like I was the only person seeing this and got some people going off at me because I was comparing small differences, but hell the differences are there to begin with.


----------



## Veii

Out of topic Question @The Stilt 
Could you take a look into the X570 Taichi current 1004B release and maybe show some insight "how even" did ASRock made a dual bios which is P1.10 for anything 1st & 2nd gen put in - but switches to original Bios if a 3rd gen CPU is detected

Of course if you're bored - i rly wonder where they split the bios in half (location)
And wonder why there is support for Picasso 3400G , while there is no support for Raven Ridge 2400G 
In the meantime 1700X works flawlessly and we have a lot of options unlocked now with it , in this combined/seperated bios mixture


----------



## yojalata

VPII said:


> Thank you, I felt like I was the only person seeing this and got some people going off at me because I was comparing small differences, but hell the differences are there to begin with.


Dude its horrible on my x570 TUF and i cant go back/ at least mod the Bclk or disable speed spectrum. I tried flashrom but got stuck a the difference in size.


----------



## The Stilt

Veii said:


> Out of topic Question @*The Stilt*
> Could you take a look into the X570 Taichi current 1004B release and maybe show some insight "how even" did ASRock made a dual bios which is P1.10 for anything 1st & 2nd gen put in - but switches to original Bios if a 3rd gen CPU is detected
> 
> Of course if you're bored - i rly wonder where they split the bios in half (location)
> And wonder why there is support for Picasso 3400G , while there is no support for Raven Ridge 2400G
> In the meantime 1700X works flawlessly and we have a lot of options unlocked now with it , in this combined/seperated bios mixture


This is a standard functionality.
Basically the bios acts like it is two different bioses located on the same chip.
The bios image contains an addressing table, which is read by PSP (IIRC). Then depending on the installed CPU, it loads either the lower or upper part of the flash.
On most motherboard the first half is the 1st and 2nd gen. stuff, whereas the upper part is for the 3rd gen.


----------



## Hammerfest

The Stilt said:


> This is a standard functionality.
> Basically the bios acts like it is two different bioses located on the same chip.
> The bios image contains an addressing table, which is read by PSP (IIRC). Then depending on the installed CPU, it loads either the lower or upper part of the flash.
> On most motherboard the first half is the 1st and 2nd gen. stuff, whereas the upper part is for the 3rd gen.



True, I get his confusion regarding the 3400G however, seeing as it loads Gen2 "BIOS", even though its not Gen2, they are treating it as such and probably just applying optimizations as needed since its 3000 "series".

Which is fine by me at least.


Thanksgiving week has turned out to be a great Holiday!

Of my boards/systems:
A300W: Still out in the cold (commmmonnnn, I have 3 of these and want more, just needs the love!)
B450M Steel Legend: Got the love on Nov 28th
B450 Pro4: Got BETA love on Nov 27th
ROG STRIX B450-F Gaming: Got BETA love on Nov 20th 
GA-AB350N-Gaming WiFi: Got the love on Nov 27th
X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WIFI: Got the love Nov 27th

I have a good 5 other boards in system's I directly interact with, and a stupid amount that I do support for, but so far, good start to the holidays, the boot speed is greatly appreciated!


Question, how can I check if they have updated all modules such as SMU and the rest, I can already tell they didnt update the non-AMD modules from UBU, but am at a loss to see the rest.
Maybe you can work with UBU creator to automate SMU and other AMD modules like he did for Intel eons ago since it seems AMD is much easier to streamline now then PRE Rizen.


----------



## mat9v

Quick question - if I have already flashed a bios based on AGESA 1.0.0.4, can I safely flash it back to 1.0.0.3 ABBA?
If yes, could I request an Asus X570 Prime Pro bios?
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X570-PRO/PRIME-X570-PRO-ASUS-1201.zip
1.0.0.4B gives me significantly lower max boost clocks. While it gives compatibility with CPPC, performance results are lower by few % (4625Mhz vs 4517Mhz) and multicore CB20 test drops (with PBO enabled) from 7475 to 73xx points.


----------



## Veii

mat9v said:


> Quick question - if I have already flashed a bios based on AGESA 1.0.0.4, can I safely flash it back to 1.0.0.3 ABBA?
> If yes, could I request an Asus X570 Prime Pro bios?
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X570-PRO/PRIME-X570-PRO-ASUS-1201.zip
> 1.0.0.4B gives me significantly lower max boost clocks. While it gives compatibility with CPPC, performance results are lower by few % (4625Mhz vs 4517Mhz) and multicore CB20 test drops (with PBO enabled) from 7475 to 73xx points.


You can flash back without any problems
the Flashtool fully wipes every trace and writes the new bios
There are situations where boards with USB flashback support - should focus on USB flashing
But the way this tools works is - a full clean SPI flash / nearly identical to external SPI flashers 
Soo if you want, you could even downgrade to the first factory bios in existence :thumb:

About ABBA vs 1.0.0.4
As The Stilt mentioned back in Post #248


Spoiler






> There are several different AGESA 1.0.0.4 revisions out there.
> Some of the earlier bioses with AGESA 1.0.0.4 are based on RCx builds, whereas the more recent ones are based on the B release.
> 
> Firmware wise, the only difference between the RCx builds and the B build is the SMU firmware versions, which got bumped from 46.53 to 46.54.
> All of the other firmwares are identical.
> 
> I'm not sure what the differences between the .53 and .54 builds are, but based on my experience on them, I've yet to see anything at all.
> That being said, outside the new features which have been added, I didn't see any difference between 46.49 (1.0.0.3ABBA) and .53 or .54 either.
> 
> The SMU firmware will continue to improve in terms of behavior and potentially features too, as it has done always in the past on previous CPU families.
> But at this point (i.e. after 1.0.0.3ABBA) there is no reason to expect further performance improvements. The fixes which were included in 1.0.0.3ABBA already
> allow the performance to reach its zenith and the only limiting factor from there on is the actual silicon limitations or "artificial" limitations such power, current, voltage and temperature limits.
> The artificial ones (at least most of them) can be obviously tampered with however, these parameters fixed there is really no room for further major improvements.
> 
> All of the public bios releases from the ODMs should be based on 1.0.0.4B AGESA, or newer.
> The RCx builds are entirely ok to use, since the reference code wise there shouldn't be much or any difference.
> 
> In short: In my opinion, the initial AGESA updates were EXTREMELY important, but now since the platform has matured somewhat, there is no need to be obsessive about the AGESA or the firmware versions.
> As long as you are using AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA revision, you should have received most if not all of the major improvements and fixes.





Performance issues with 1004B are visual , SMU did change BUT - as we know from before the difference between updated ABBA and 1004 is identical when it comes to any kind of boosting behaviour
What does change, are many fixes on the later 1004B and quite a few new bugs too 
EDC is bugged
SOC voltage on some boards is fixed
PBO (again EDC) values are broken and don't accept HEX or mixed of Decimal and Hex

Overall, the biggest difference you see is prefered cores - which can be bugged and HWInfo (non beta) doesn't know what to read out
There should be no boosting difference in workload performance scale - but there can be very likely boosting difference in the numeral state, just wrong readout from the wrong prefered cores / in comparison to before unknown CPPC , making boosting behaviour be less accurate and less effective 

That aside,
You can not inject 1004B fixes into ABBA bioses - different modules, different license requirements, just won't work
You could downgrade as you mentioned to ABBA, still enjoying the current SMU - but you will lose accuracy and only visually get a wrong boosting number representation 
Not to forget, you can not use 1usmus's powerplan without CPPC and upcomming windows sheduling fixes will be worthless for you without CPPC
Your performance difference may be bugged PBO, bugged applied voltage for CLD0 and SOC and also just wrong readout or too old windows version without propper utilisation of CPPC


----------



## mat9v

Veii said:


> You can flash back without any problems
> the Flashtool fully wipes every trace and writes the new bios
> There are situations where boards with USB flashback support - should focus on USB flashing
> But the way this tools works is - a full clean SPI flash / nearly identical to external SPI flashers
> Soo if you want, you could even downgrade to the first factory bios in existence :thumb:
> 
> About ABBA vs 1.0.0.4
> As The Stilt mentioned back in Post #248
> Performance issues with 1004B are visual , SMU did change BUT - as we know from before the difference between updated ABBA and 1004 is identical when it comes to any kind of boosting behaviour
> What does change, are many fixes on the later 1004B and quite a few new bugs too
> EDC is bugged
> SOC voltage on some boards is fixed
> PBO (again EDC) values are broken and don't accept HEX or mixed of Decimal and Hex
> 
> Overall, the biggest difference you see is prefered cores - which can be bugged and HWInfo (non beta) doesn't know what to read out
> There should be no boosting difference in workload performance scale - but there can be very likely boosting difference in the numeral state, just wrong readout from the wrong prefered cores / in comparison to before unknown CPPC , making boosting behaviour be less accurate and less effective
> 
> That aside,
> You can not inject 1004B fixes into ABBA bioses - different modules, different license requirements, just won't work
> You could downgrade as you mentioned to ABBA, still enjoying the current SMU - but you will lose accuracy and only visually get a wrong boosting number representation
> Not to forget, you can not use 1usmus's powerplan without CPPC and upcomming windows sheduling fixes will be worthless for you without CPPC
> Your performance difference may be bugged PBO, bugged applied voltage for CLD0 and SOC and also just wrong readout or too old windows version without propper utilisation of CPPC


In order 
1. Good to know I can flash it back safely. Can you point me to some tool that can convert the bios file that is posted on Asus page to one that Flashtool can actually safely flash? I remember reading something about converting .cap files to .bin but I don't want to make a mistake.
2. Now to 1.0.0.4B in my case - I have of course the latest beta HWiNFO - the reported clocks are lower, the PERFORMANCE in all apps is lower, PBO is higher then stock but lower then on 1.0.0.3 ABBA. All tests done in clean system with only drivers and testing apps present and Antivirus/Indexing disabled. Please believe me, I would not cry wolf if I didn't test it extensively (I mean stock, PBO and autoOC) and while I make no claims about other bioses or motherboards in this one case it sux.
3. As to the preferred cores, I don't really care as I use ProcessLasso to force apps to use selected cores and it does not matter if the game or an app run on CCX0 or CCX1 on 3900X since they are of similar quality - the 75-100Mhz higher boost is more important. In fact all cores in CCX0 and 1 are able to reach the same frequency with seemingly same 1.47/1.5V voltage. Oh yes, one other thing, all tests are done with all fans at full speed and temps below 60C in case of ST tests and below 70C in case of MT tests. Even at stock, without PBO on completely clean system with fans at maximum and 52C temp under load for ST scenario I can't reach even 4550Mhz (without any active app, without ProcessLasso to muddle the waters). Others in such a case report up to 4650Mhz on ABBA bios and before 1.0.0.4 I was routinely getting 4625Mhz with performance numbers agreeing. 
4. "You could downgrade as you mentioned to ABBA, still enjoying the current SMU" - you mean that if I flash 1.0.0.3 ABBA bios I will still have the new SMU? That I will get falsely high CPU clocks and still get low performance? That is the scenario I do not want to have 
5. Oh, and I am running W10 1909, latest drivers and so on, been doing that (beta) before even flashing 1.0.0.4 bios.


----------



## Sbb Kbb

@The Stilt

Is it possible to mod the latest C6H Bios and return GEN4 speed?

I think 1usmus moded some version that had it enabled and worked with 3900x but iv dont remember anymore the version.

Thanks


----------



## ultraex2003

I have asrock x470 sli with stilt bios 3.50 and ryzen 2600 
today i flash a new update bios from asrock based on AGESA 1.0.0.4 3.70 but i have a problem with memory secondary timings and trfc dont recognize properly(xmp mod) in the bios i have Crucial Ballistix LT/AT 3200MHz 16GB (2x8)
reflash again stilt 3.50 bios and my timmings is ok now
any idea ?


----------



## Fire Lion

Hey. Maybe someone will help with the asus tuf x570 wifi.
I tried to make a backup of the BIOS through flashrom:

flashrom.exe -p internal -r tuf.bin

The backup is saved and I edit it through AMIBCP- I turn on the visibility of the BCLK points for example.

Then flashing my BIOS:

flashrom.exe -p internal -w tuf.bin
Found chipset "AMD FP4/FP5/AM4" with PCI ID 1022:790e.
Enabling flash write... SPI base address is at 0xfec10000
Found Winbond flash chip "W25Q256JW" (32768 kB, SPI) mapped at physical address 0xfe000000.
Chip status register is 0x00.
This chip may contain one-time programmable memory. flashrom cannot read
and may never be able to write it, hence it may not be able to completely
clone the contents of this chip (see man page for details).
Flash image seems to be a legacy BIOS. Disabling coreboot-related checks.
Block protection is disabled.
Reading old flash chip contents... done.
Erase/write done.
Verifying flash... VERIFIED.
Restoring MMIO space at fe810022
Restoring MMIO space at fe810000

And my changes in AMIBCP do not apply.


----------



## KedarWolf

The Stilt said:


> I decided to put these under a separate thread, since there are already quite many bioses available.
> 
> File naming: Original bios build (version), M = modified, FI (4649 ASCII, i.e. SMU 46.49).
> Besides the actual SMU FW, these files also contain up to date PSP, PMU (IMC) FWs, bootloaders and decryption keys, depending on their original state (some already had them).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *ASROCK
> 
> *ASROCK B450 Pro4 - 3.60MFI
> ASROCK B450 Fatal1ty Gaming-ITX/ac - 3.50MFI
> ASROCK B450M Pro 4 - 3.60MFI
> ASROCK B450M Steel Legend - 2.70MFI
> ASROCK X470 Master SLI - 3.50MFI
> ASROCK X470 Master SLI/ac - 3.50MFI
> ASROCK X470 TAICHI - 3.60MFI
> 
> Recommended update method for the board(s) above: Flashrom
> 
> *ASUS
> 
> *CROSSHAIR VI HERO - 0002MFI
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO WI-FI - 0002MFI
> CROSSHAIR VI Extreme - 0003MFI
> CROSSHAIR VII HERO - 0002MFI
> CROSSHAIR VII HERO WI-FI - 0002MFI
> 
> Recommended update method for the board(s) above: USB Flashback
> 
> Strix B350-F Gaming - 5216MFI
> Strix B350-I Gaming - 5216MFI
> Strix B450-E Gaming - 2704MFI
> Strix X370-I Gaming - 5204MFI
> Strix X470-F Gaming - 5216MFI
> TUF X470-Plus Gaming - 5216MFI
> 
> Recommended update method for the board(s) above: Flashrom
> *
> BIOSTAR
> 
> *BIOSTAR Racing X570GT8 - 730MFI
> 
> Recommended update method for the board(s) above: Biostar Bios Update Utility
> 
> *GIGABYTE
> 
> *GIGABYTE X370 GAMING K3 - F42AMFI
> GIGABYTE X370 AORUS GAMING 5 - F42BMFI
> GIGABYTE X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI - F42AMFI
> GIGABYTE X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING - F42AMFI
> 
> Recommended update method for the board(s) above: Modified Efiflash or Flashrom
> 
> *MSI
> 
> *
> MSI B350I PRO AC - 1CMMFI
> MSI B350 Tomahawk - 1OMMFI
> MSI B350M BAZOOKA - 1LMMFI
> MSI B350M GAMING PRO - 2NMMFI
> MSI B350M MORTAR - 1MMMFI
> MSI B350M MORTAR ARCTIC - AKMMFI
> MSI B350M PRO-VDH - AJMMFI
> MSI X370 GAMING M7 ACK - 1FMMFI
> MSI X370 GAMING PRO - 4IMMFI
> MSI X370 GAMING PRO CARBON - 1NPMFI
> MSI X370 KRAIT GAMING - 1JMMFI
> MSI X370 SLI PLUS - 3JMMFI
> MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM - 1MMMFI
> MSI B450 GAMING PLUS - 1B0MFI
> MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC - 190MFI
> MSI B450-A PRO - AA0MFI
> MSI B450M GAMING PLUS - 190MFI
> MSI B450M MORTAR TITANIUM - A9MFI
> MSI B450M MORTAR - 1B1MFI
> MSI B450I GAMING PLUS AC - A90MFI
> MSI B450 Tomahawk - 1C1MFI
> MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX - 331MFI
> MSI X470 GAMING M7 AC - 1B0MFI
> MSI X470 GAMING PLUS - AE1MFI
> MSI X470 GAMING PLUS MAX - H10MFI
> MSI X470 GAMING PRO - 1C1MFI
> MSI X470 GAMING PRO CARBON - 2B0MFI
> MSI X470 GAMING PRO CARBON AC - 1B2MFI
> MSI X570 Godlike - 140MFI
> 
> Recommended update method for the board(s) above: MSI M-Flash
> 
> In addition to these, there is a new way to update the bioses.
> I have added Ryzen support to the Flashrom project and descriptions for some of the previously unsupported 1.8V NOR flashes, commonly used on AM4 motherboards.
> It is almost certain that not all NOR flashes used on AM4 motherboards are currently supported however, adding the support for them is rather straightforward.
> 
> The advantage of using the custom Flashrom version is that, it not only ignores the bios protections present (secure flash) but it also can program 256Mb flashes (unlike AFUDOS, AFUEFI and AFUWin from AMI).
> 
> So far this Flashrom build has been only tested on ASUS CROSSHAIR VIII Formula motherboard.
> Because of that, it would be a good idea for the users to try this application and see if there are any issues with unsupported flash parts.
> It can be tested without any actual programming, meaning there is no risk in corrupting the bios.
> 
> Flashrom runs in DOS (*MS-DOS*, NOT FreeDOS, etc) so there are couple steps that are required to set up that environment.
> 
> Flashrom 1.1 with Ryzen support
> 
> *Windows 7 and Windows 8 users:
> 
> *- Download the portable version of the latest Rufus release: https://rufus.ie/
> - Connect a USB stick to the computer and launch Rufus.
> - Select the correct device from the "device" drop-down menu (the USB-stick) and select MS-DOS from the "Boot selection" drop-down menu.
> - Click start and wait the process to complete.
> - Extract the two .exe files found in FRZN.zip archive to the root of the USB stick.
> - Reboot the system and enter the bios. Under "Boot" tab make sure that CSM is enabled (if not, enable & save). Select the correct USB device from the boot override section (NOTE: NOT the one beginning with "UEFI:").
> - After the system has loaded DOS, you can type in "flashrom -p internal" command to check if the SPI controller and the flash part itself is being detected properly.
> 
> *Windows 10 users:
> 
> *Starting from Windows 10, Microsoft no longer supplies the files required by MS-DOS environment with the OS.
> Because of that, there are couple additional things that are required to get around the issue. First, instead of using the normal version of Rufus, you need to use a version which have been modified in a way which prevents the app from hiding the "MS-DOS" option on Win 10 systems. Secondly, you need to download the required Dll, which contains the files that are no longer supplied with Windows 10. After downloading the Dll, you need to place it to the "Windows\System32" folder in the sysroot. Then you are able to create a MS-DOS bootable USB stick using the same instructions as for Windows 7 / Windows 8. The dll can be removed after the MS-DOS bootable drive has been created, since obviously it is not used by the Win 10 system.
> 
> - The modified version, which I have personally compiled from Git sources can be downloaded from this link: Rufus_3.8.1579_Win10_MSDOS-Mod
> - Since the required Dll file is property of Microsoft, I cannot share it. An untampered copy of the required diskcopy.dll file (e.g. on my system) has SHA-1 checksum of 6761320C6CDC0870D1DF62C2C988A8D1622CBC6E and it can be found from third party sites (such as this: diskcopy.dll from WinPCWare) through Googling the SHA-1 hash. But as I said, you can get the file from other locations / sources as well as long as you make sure its clean.
> 
> *Note: DOS requires the filenames to meet the 8.3 naming format. This means that the filename "xxxx." cannot be longer than 8 characters, and that the suffix ".xxx" cannot be longer than three characters.*
> 
> So if you have the time to try the new flasher, please do so.
> That way we can see if there are any flash parts that need to be added to the program.
> 
> The program will state: "Found xxx flash chip "xxx" (xxx kB, SPI) mapped at physical address 0xfe000000" if the flash is detected.
> Otherwise the flash part isn't detected and needs to be added. In this case, please take a picture of the message the program outputs and post it to this threads inside "Spoiler" tags.
> 
> The custom Flashrom version has been tested on 3000-series Ryzen CPUs, but it should work on all Ryzen generations regardless.
> 
> *GPL compliance*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Flashrom 188127e5692df218c560253095a1e96cdff7c6cd patch
> Rufus bf8d888b212cde450afcabeba9b0c2845d523223 patch


Can we get an updated MSI X570 Creation BIOS?


----------



## The Stilt

Fire Lion said:


> Hey. Maybe someone will help with the asus tuf x570 wifi.
> I tried to make a backup of the BIOS through flashrom:
> 
> flashrom.exe -p internal -r tuf.bin
> 
> The backup is saved and I edit it through AMIBCP- I turn on the visibility of the BCLK points for example.
> 
> Then flashing my BIOS:
> 
> flashrom.exe -p internal -w tuf.bin
> Found chipset "AMD FP4/FP5/AM4" with PCI ID 1022:790e.
> Enabling flash write... SPI base address is at 0xfec10000
> Found Winbond flash chip "W25Q256JW" (32768 kB, SPI) mapped at physical address 0xfe000000.
> Chip status register is 0x00.
> This chip may contain one-time programmable memory. flashrom cannot read
> and may never be able to write it, hence it may not be able to completely
> clone the contents of this chip (see man page for details).
> Flash image seems to be a legacy BIOS. Disabling coreboot-related checks.
> Block protection is disabled.
> Reading old flash chip contents... done.
> Erase/write done.
> Verifying flash... VERIFIED.
> Restoring MMIO space at fe810022
> Restoring MMIO space at fe810000
> 
> And my changes in AMIBCP do not apply.


You are editing the wrong image.

256Mb bioses are in reality two separate bioses.
The lower part starts at 0x0 and ends at 0xFFFFFF. Likewise the upper part starts at 0x1000000 and ends at 0x2000000.

Old AMIBCP builds cannot handle these dual bioses. It only edits the lower bios image, meaning you won't see any changes on 3rd gen. Ryzen CPUs.
So if you want to edit them succesfully, you need to split the bios image into two separate images and edit them.
And afterwards recombined them in the same order (lower-upper).

So if you want to edit the bios intended for older CPUs (Summit, Pinnacle, Raven Ridge) you edit the lower part of the bios image.
And if you want to edit the gen. 3 portion (Matisse) you edit the upper portion of the bios.

The splitting is done with a hex editor.


----------



## The Stilt

KedarWolf said:


> Can we get an updated MSI X570 Creation BIOS?


1.0.0.4B AGESA has been available since the end of october 2019 for this board.


----------



## KedarWolf

The Stilt said:


> 1.0.0.4B AGESA has been available since the end of october 2019 for this board.


ty.


----------



## Sbb Kbb

The Stilt said:


> 1.0.0.4B AGESA has been available since the end of october 2019 for this board.




Hi Stilt

Do you know if its possible to mod the latest C6H Bios and return GEN4 speed?

Thanks


----------



## The Stilt

Sbb Kbb said:


> Hi Stilt
> 
> Do you know if its possible to mod the latest C6H Bios and return GEN4 speed?
> 
> Thanks


Nope, it's disabled through the PSP firmware.


----------



## Sbb Kbb

Thanks for the info. Shame. I remeber my radeon 5700 worked just fine with latest GEN4 bios mod by 1smus. Will try it again when i buy a GEN4 NVME.



Do you know perhaps will Asus fix the Sleep UCLK bug? After waking from sleep its allways half the speed on 950Mhz.


Thanks!

Sorry,UCLK not FCLK


----------



## smyows

Hi

I'm looking for BIOS mod for a chinese motherboard Maxsun MS-B350FX Gaming PRO ( http://www.maxsun.com.cn/2017/0410/4700.html ) to support Ryzen 3000 series.

Somebody can help me to find it or help me to build a BIOS mod? 

BIOS Page: http://www.maxsun.com.cn/2017/0426/4710.html

If someone can create this BIOS mod I can donate a symbolic amount via paypal.

Thank you so mutch.


----------



## KevyMatts

Great work


----------



## rares495

I don't get what these do. Can someone explain?


----------



## KedarWolf

I updated my X570 Creation BIOS to the cpu00870F10_ver08701021_2020-01-25_E0F8186D.bin microcode.

In HWInfo it shows that version as the microcode. But both AIDA64 and CPU-Z shows it as Agesa 1.0.0.4.

I believe that's the 1.0.0.5 Agesa microcode update. The X570 MSI Ace BIOS I extracted it from release notes say it's Agesa 1.0.0.5.


----------



## Scoty

Can where add the x570 Unify in the list on first page?


----------



## The Stilt

KedarWolf said:


> I updated my X570 Creation BIOS to the cpu00870F10_ver08701021_2020-01-25_E0F8186D.bin microcode.
> 
> In HWInfo it shows that version as the microcode. But both AIDA64 and CPU-Z shows it as Agesa 1.0.0.4.
> 
> I believe that's the 1.0.0.5 Agesa microcode update. The X570 MSI Ace BIOS I extracted it from release notes say it's Agesa 1.0.0.5.


CPU µCode is an entirely different thing than the AGESA itself.
The µCode is 3200 bytes in size, AGESA depenging on the version and the variant is several megabytes.


----------



## TK421

The Stilt said:


> Nope, it's disabled through the PSP firmware.


 can you inform amd that they're gay?


thanks


----------



## Veii

TK421 said:


> can you inform amd that they're gay?
> thanks


I mean in theory if you use PSPTool and know where to look for, you maaybe can get that to work
But the _theory_ would require a fix inside SMU firmware very likely 
Then ported back AMD CBS flags in order to support the PCIe 4.0 switch 

And yes, PSP firmware (on the chip) needs to be able to talk with valid commands to SMU
_theoretically _i could work, if AMD didn't/won't change the encryption method before 1005AGESA
And updating to a new one will invalidate the public key, and update PSP Firmware
Yes TK421, maybe :wheee:

EDIT:
As stamped several revisions of ryzens exist, one UG one UF and one without a stamp
it might be possible that inside PSP firmware this sector is permanently locked on the new stamped batch too


----------



## Sbb Kbb

The Stilt said:


> Nope, it's disabled through the PSP firmware.


Is PSP part of AGESA and if not is it possible to port AGESA to an older BIOS with GEN4 support. To easy i presume 

Thanks for your help


----------



## The Stilt

Sbb Kbb said:


> Is PSP part of AGESA and if not is it possible to port AGESA to an older BIOS with GEN4 support. To easy i presume
> 
> Thanks for your help


The PSP firmwares are indeed part of AGESA, but thats quite an understatement really.

On these platforms, the PSP starts up first and only then are the rest of the IPs / hardware initialised.
There is exactly zero control over anything prior the PSP and basically until it has completed initialising the rest of the hardware, you are running a non-x86 system that is completely isolated.

What almost certainly happens is, that the PSP checks the fused DeviceID of the chipset, to determine if the present variant is allowed to run PCIe Gen. 4.
Probably the easiest way around this would be physically replacing the existing Promontory / Promontory LP chipsets with the variant, that is white listed for Gen. 4 enablement in the FW (Promontory LP; B550A, B550).

There is some indication that some kind of anti roll-back measures for the PSP FW have been implemented, but I'm not sure how tripping into such measures would manifest itself.
From the prior experience I know that the cross-compability of the different AGESA modules is very limited and with PSP modules it is virtually non-existent. Essentially, until the PSP has been satisfied, you're dealing with a brick.

Even if it would be somehow possible to downgrade to a PSP FW which allows Gen. 4 operation on older board designs, it probably wouldn't be wise to use such old version. Afterall, PSP stands for "Platform Security Processor" at this
point (more than 6 months after the change), there have been tons of bug fixes and other kinds of improvements.

Also personally, I fail to see the point in enabling the Gen. 4 PCIe on Promontory chipset (300 & 400-series) based boards. 
Since the chipset itself doesn't support Gen. 4, there is no bandwidth advantage for the chipset connected devices, that rely on the x4 link between the CPU and the chipset and because of that are potentially bandwidth starved at Gen. 3 bandwidth.
Currently the only M.2 Gen. 4 drives have Phison controllers on them (...) and the only GPUs that support Gen. 4 are Navi based Radeons (...). So since Radeons most certainly don't need Gen. 4, the only potential use would be M.2 storage. Given that you are willing to rely a Phison controller with your data.


----------



## Sbb Kbb

The Stilt said:


> The PSP firmwares are indeed part of AGESA, but thats quite an understatement really.
> 
> On these platforms, the PSP starts up first and only then are the rest of the IPs / hardware initialised.
> There is exactly zero control over anything prior the PSP and basically until it has completed initialising the rest of the hardware, you are running a non-x86 system that is completely isolated.
> 
> What almost certainly happens is, that the PSP checks the fused DeviceID of the chipset, to determine if the present variant is allowed to run PCIe Gen. 4.
> Probably the easiest way around this would be physically replacing the existing Promontory / Promontory LP chipsets with the variant, that is white listed for Gen. 4 enablement in the FW (Promontory LP; B550A, B550).
> 
> There is some indication that some kind of anti roll-back measures for the PSP FW have been implemented, but I'm not sure how tripping into such measures would manifest itself.
> From the prior experience I know that the cross-compability of the different AGESA modules is very limited and with PSP modules it is virtually non-existent. Essentially, until the PSP has been satisfied, you're dealing with a brick.
> 
> Even if it would be somehow possible to downgrade to a PSP FW which allows Gen. 4 operation on older board designs, it probably wouldn't be wise to use such old version. Afterall, PSP stands for "Platform Security Processor" at this
> point (more than 6 months after the change), there have been tons of bug fixes and other kinds of improvements.
> 
> Also personally, I fail to see the point in enabling the Gen. 4 PCIe on Promontory chipset (300 & 400-series) based boards.
> Since the chipset itself doesn't support Gen. 4, there is no bandwidth advantage for the chipset connected devices, that rely on the x4 link between the CPU and the chipset and because of that are potentially bandwidth starved at Gen. 3 bandwidth.
> Currently the only M.2 Gen. 4 drives have Phison controllers on them (...) and the only GPUs that support Gen. 4 are Navi based Radeons (...). So since Radeons most certainly don't need Gen. 4, the only potential use would be M.2 storage. Given that you are willing to rely a Phison controller with your data.


Thanks Stilt! 

As always a true pleasure reading your posts and learning so much. Makes me remember the days of dialup and Forum with invitation only and only real information relevant to the thread opener. I miss those days.

Iv thinked when GEN4 NVME mature more to go back to the last GEN4 bios i think 6500 for CH VI and test it. 

I keep you posted when i test it.


----------



## nick name

The Stilt said:


> -snip-
> 
> Given that you are willing to rely a Phison controller with your data.


Wait, are Phison controllers of dubious quality/reliability?


----------



## TK421

Veii said:


> I mean in theory if you use PSPTool and know where to look for, you maaybe can get that to work
> But the _theory_ would require a fix inside SMU firmware very likely
> Then ported back AMD CBS flags in order to support the PCIe 4.0 switch
> 
> And yes, PSP firmware (on the chip) needs to be able to talk with valid commands to SMU
> _theoretically _i could work, if AMD didn't/won't change the encryption method before 1005AGESA
> And updating to a new one will invalidate the public key, and update PSP Firmware
> Yes TK421, maybe :wheee:
> 
> EDIT:
> As stamped several revisions of ryzens exist, one UG one UF and one without a stamp
> it might be possible that inside PSP firmware this sector is permanently locked on the new stamped batch too





The Stilt said:


> The PSP firmwares are indeed part of AGESA, but thats quite an understatement really.
> 
> On these platforms, the PSP starts up first and only then are the rest of the IPs / hardware initialised.
> There is exactly zero control over anything prior the PSP and basically until it has completed initialising the rest of the hardware, you are running a non-x86 system that is completely isolated.
> 
> What almost certainly happens is, that the PSP checks the fused DeviceID of the chipset, to determine if the present variant is allowed to run PCIe Gen. 4.
> Probably the easiest way around this would be physically replacing the existing Promontory / Promontory LP chipsets with the variant, that is white listed for Gen. 4 enablement in the FW (Promontory LP; B550A, B550).
> 
> There is some indication that some kind of anti roll-back measures for the PSP FW have been implemented, but I'm not sure how tripping into such measures would manifest itself.
> From the prior experience I know that the cross-compability of the different AGESA modules is very limited and with PSP modules it is virtually non-existent. Essentially, until the PSP has been satisfied, you're dealing with a brick.
> 
> Even if it would be somehow possible to downgrade to a PSP FW which allows Gen. 4 operation on older board designs, it probably wouldn't be wise to use such old version. Afterall, PSP stands for "Platform Security Processor" at this
> point (more than 6 months after the change), there have been tons of bug fixes and other kinds of improvements.
> 
> Also personally, I fail to see the point in enabling the Gen. 4 PCIe on Promontory chipset (300 & 400-series) based boards.
> Since the chipset itself doesn't support Gen. 4, there is no bandwidth advantage for the chipset connected devices, that rely on the x4 link between the CPU and the chipset and because of that are potentially bandwidth starved at Gen. 3 bandwidth.
> Currently the only M.2 Gen. 4 drives have Phison controllers on them (...) and the only GPUs that support Gen. 4 are Navi based Radeons (...). So since Radeons most certainly don't need Gen. 4, the only potential use would be M.2 storage. Given that you are willing to rely a Phison controller with your data.







does psptool even exist, I know tools for intel ME does but unaware of amd stuff being accessible








2080ti is already showing perf loss on P3x8, and samsung is going to release their pcie4 nvme drives soon


most consumers will have 1 gpu and 1 nvme connected to the cpu


----------



## The Stilt

nick name said:


> Wait, are Phison controllers of dubious quality/reliability?


Personally, I'm not touching them even with a ten foot pole due to the horrible experiences on both, their USB and SATA flash controllers.
Granted things might have improved since then, but personally I won't touch anything made by Phison ever again.


----------



## The Stilt

TK421 said:


> does psptool even exist, I know tools for intel ME does but unaware of amd stuff being accessible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2080ti is already showing perf loss on P3x8, and samsung is going to release their pcie4 nvme drives soon
> 
> 
> most consumers will have 1 gpu and 1 nvme connected to the cpu


Based on the very brief look I had at the tool, to me it appears the "PSPTool" is only able to manipulate the different components of the PSP stack (insert, extract, delete or replace) not touch the code itself.
The firmwares themselves are extremely well protected and any kind of modifications to the actual code would require the access to the key that only AMD has.

I could be wrong, but thats how I understood it based on the quick look.


----------



## nick name

The Stilt said:


> Personally, I'm not touching them even with a ten foot pole due to the horrible experiences on both, their USB and SATA flash controllers.
> Granted things might have improved since then, but personally I won't touch anything made by Phison ever again.


Good to know. Thank you. 

Is AGESA 1.0.0.5 anything to look forward to?


----------



## Sbb Kbb

Is this real? https://www.overclock.net/forum/28412598-post44520.html

AGESA 1005 ported to 7704 for CH VI


----------



## speed_88

I tried but I couldn't because my USB stick "MS-DOS for Flashrom" doesn't work, i receive error message "invalid system disk".. secure boot disable does not work

My bios settings and message error 
https://imgur.com/a/CcjB3kC

Thank you anyway


----------



## speed_88

I tried but I couldn't because my USB stick "MS-DOS for Flashrom" doesn't work, i receive error message "invalid system disk".. secure boot disable does not work

My bios settings and message error 
https://imgur.com/a/CcjB3kC

Thank you anyway


----------



## Ishy samaniego

Hello anyone here using asus b450i? Im using 3004 buos and i believe this is the 1.0.0.4.

I tried overclocking and i need 1.37volts for it to reach 4.2ghz so someone suggested that i can try 1.0.0.3

However when i checked the asus website. I dont know if i can diwngrade to 2901 or 2801 without affecting my m2 slots since i am using ryzen 5 3600 and m2s at the same time.

Any inputs will be appreciated









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TwinParadox

@The Stilt

Hi mate, sorry for my request, but would you be so kind to compile latest flashrom 1.2 with -internal support under pure DOS environment ?

I've downloaded source from the github repository but my attempts to compile from myself have failed hundred times and I'm very tired.

If you could make a 1.2 version of this wonderful tool it would be a great and useful thing.

Thanks anyway for your help and keep up the good work.


----------



## The Stilt

TwinParadox said:


> @The Stilt
> 
> Hi mate, sorry for my request, but would you be so kind to compile latest flashrom 1.2 with -internal support under pure DOS environment ?
> 
> I've downloaded source from the github repository but my attempts to compile from myself have failed hundred times and I'm very tired.
> 
> If you could make a 1.2 version of this wonderful tool it would be a great and useful thing.
> 
> Thanks anyway for your help and keep up the good work.


Unfortunately it isn't possible, since I'm now using 3rd gen. Threadripper as a workstation and these aren't compatible with Linux.


----------



## TwinParadox

Don't worry, thanks anyway.


----------



## The Stilt

TwinParadox said:


> Don't worry, thanks anyway.


Actually, I took interest in the reasons why I couldn't get TRX40 platform to work under Linux, despite all of the know workarounds I tried.
Apparently it has something to do with the GPU UEFI bios, which caused the system to halt at initilization.

I compiled few different flavors, since I'm not sure how stable the latest commits are...
The one marked 1.2 is the 1.2 release from February, the rest are different commits. flashrom_cc71eb5 is based on the newest commit (7a7fee1 is an intermediate version), but I had to patch it before it could be compiled for DOS.
The maintainers have forgotten to disable support for Raiden for DOS builds, so without disabling Raiden (libusb dependency) build it could not be compiled.

The "patch" is extremely simple, open Makefile and add after line 213:



Code:


ifeq ($(CONFIG_RAIDEN), yes)
UNSUPPORTED_FEATURES += CONFIG_RAIDEN=yes
else
override CONFIG_RAIDEN = no
endif

https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ag6oE4SOsCmDh1h7BCmrdrMkbTIT

Note that these builds DO NOT include support for Ryzen CPUs.


----------



## TwinParadox

@The Stilt

Thanks mate for helping me. I'd like to help you with UEFI BIOS.


----------



## Fernando 1

*Flashrom works fine with my ASRock X570 Pro4 mainboard*

@The Stilt

Thank you very much for your phantastic work. 
I can confirm, that the Flashrom tool is able to flawlessly dump the 32MB sized BIOS Region of my ASRock X570 Pro4 and to successfully flash the updated/modded BACKUP.ROM into the SPI Chip of the board.

Since I was not able to get any UBU tool modded BIOS properly flashed into my ASRock X570 Pro4 mainboard by using the in-box Instant Flash tool, it was your friend aGeoM, who encouraged me to try the Flashrom tool and helped me to find the exact BIOS flashing procedure. Meanwhile I have written a short guide into the start post of >this< Win-RAID Forum thread.

Today I wanted to find out, whether it is possible to do it as well by using FREEDOS instead of MS DOS. After having removed the diskcopy.dll file from my Win10 system drive, I created the bootable FREEDOS image by using the original (unpatched) Rufus version 3.10. To my surprise I succeeded with the creation of the BIOS Region dump.

Question to you: Do you think, that it is possible as well to get a modded BIOS properly flashed by using the same FREEDOS USB Stick?
Thanks in advance for your reply.

Kind regards
Dieter (alias Fernando)


----------



## The Stilt

Fernando 1 said:


> @The Stilt
> 
> Thank you very much for your phantastic work.
> I can confirm, that the Flashrom tool is able to flawlessly dump the 32MB sized BIOS Region of my ASRock X570 Pro4 and to successfully flash the updated/modded BACKUP.ROM into the SPI Chip of the board.
> 
> Since I was not able to get any UBU tool modded BIOS properly flashed into my ASRock X570 Pro4 mainboard by using the in-box Instant Flash tool, it was your friend aGeoM, who encouraged me to try the Flashrom tool and helped me to find the exact BIOS flashing procedure. Meanwhile I have written a short guide into the start post of >this< Win-RAID Forum thread.
> 
> Today I wanted to find out, whether it is possible to do it as well by using FREEDOS instead of MS DOS. After having removed the diskcopy.dll file from my Win10 system drive, I created the bootable FREEDOS image by using the original (unpatched) Rufus version 3.10. To my surprise I succeeded with the creation of the BIOS Region dump.
> 
> Question to you: Do you think, that it is possible as well to get a modded BIOS properly flashed by using the same FREEDOS USB Stick?
> Thanks in advance for your reply.
> 
> Kind regards
> Dieter (alias Fernando)


Hi Dieter,

There is no reason why FreeDOS *shouldn't* work with Flashrom.

The thing is just that I haven't personally used Flashrom with anything else besides MS-DOS, and there are at least few cases where the Flashrom has failed
when it was used under FreeDOS (allegedly). That being said it is impossible to determine whenever the failures have actually had anything to do with FreeDOS itself, or did they occur due to 
user actions (error) or hardware instability for instance. In most cases the failures happen due to user error however, since I have no experience on FreeDOS I really have no opinion about the subject.


----------



## Fernando 1

@The Stilt
Thanks for your quick reply and for your statement.
I will report here, if I should run into problems with Flashrom due to the usage of a FREEDOS instead of an MS DOS image.


----------



## aGeoM

Fernando 1 said:


> [MENTION=348110] ...it was your friend aGeoM...


 I never said he is my "friend", in terms of knowing him or ever interact with him on any forum, but I truly respect his knowledge as his work and must of all his good will to help the community all over this years asking nothing and offering everything, in that sense, yes... he is my friend and friend of all of us, like many others that I respect silently, but honoring them helping others.
About Flashrom1.1 for Ryzen, I did flash my ASUS STRIX X570-E with FREEDOS bootable USB stick successfully, I also did try flashrom 1.2 even knowing that it have no Ryzen support but I had to try anyway.


----------



## Veii

@Fernando 1 when you ever get your hands on an SPI flasher 
And please take this with untested grain of salt
Can you try to check if the security capsules on current X570 ASRock boards, still align with my findings and attempt 
https://twitter.com/VeiiTM/status/1248852503132884992 <- tiny guide

The old UBU Patch method was filling out Capsule:
GUID 414D94AD-998D-47D2-BFCD-4E882241DE32
Subtype GUID: 5A88641B-BBB9-4AA6-80F7-498AE407C31F
With FF, that way purposely disabling verification check after bios-flashing, after post
~ i forgot the user who found it, but it was from the winraid forum 

Tho this method is flawed sadly and not what we should aim for,
Once UBU breaks their verification capsule, you have to force flash it via afuefi or flashrom
Although at least it doesn't error out as "unverified bios" and boots up

I found on the "recent" 6.20A bios about 2 months ago a better method but people couldn't verify it till now
8B A6 3C 4A 23 77 FB 48 80 3D 57 8C C1 FE C4 4D for the location lookup anchor and has to stay there
and is found inside:
Capsule, iFlashDXE, SecSMIFLash, Recovery / at least on the 1 partition 16mb bios
Likely it's twice on the X570 Asrock


Spoiler






















Would be great if you could doublecheck when UBU pushes the bios and patches, it if the verification capsule exist twice or there are new links to it
Yes overall, it would be nice if you can check and continue research on that part till the end ~ or forward bit of the research for other ASRock users
I sadly lost resources and the possibility to finish the whitelist since then, although i think the try here should work:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...chi-overclocking-thread-746.html#post28403358

You can inspect the modules in MODTC to see my changes vs what UBU does patch by the old method ~ or visible via twitter
The only part i needed to finish and explore, was the size of the verification "key" 
How much needs to be 00 data and how much needs to be a spaceholder
Well who knows, it might've worked but no one confirmed so far
Overall if you are willing to continue research - resources are linked 
I'll finish it someday when i get back on my feet and RL settles
Mentioned you, as i've seen your name over on winraid often enough ~ thought you might be interested as ASRock user


----------



## oile

May I interrupt the Flow just to say something?

It is amazing to see old Win Raid forum guys over here in amd stuff!! It also really seems to symbolize how Intel is behaving in a while.

On the topic, i have a Crosshair VI with flashback and willing to flash anything on it in order to achieve ryzen 4000 boot (I don't care at all of all the boost technologies and PSP securities) or Pciex 4.0.

Thank you guys! 

Inviato dal mio SM-G925F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Veii

oile said:


> On the topic, i have a Crosshair VI with flashback and willing to flash anything on it in order to achieve ryzen 4000 boot (I don't care at all of all the boost technologies and PSP securities) or Pciex 4.0.


So far we don't know how much or if they will be locked within the CPU
No board would make a difference when it's locked inside the PSP firmware
We do have write access on some parts - but let's hope they won't be locked down

At this state and date, everything is possible
Stay up to date and we'll see what is possible when they release
No one here except people with engineering samples can predict their lockdowns
Well even they can't, as retail batches can at any time be hardware locked out ~ if AMD decides so
Like it was done after AGESA 1003AB(B), and the new stamped 3rd gen batches


----------



## Fernando 1

@The Stilt: @aGeoM:
Meanwhile I have successfullly flashed myself a modded 32MB sized X570 BIOS by using the Flashrom tool on a *FREEDOS* image and without diskcopy.dll file.
Attached is the related picture about the procedure.

@Veii:
Thank you very much for your very interesting and helpful information.


Veii said:


> Can you try to check if the security capsules on current X570 ASRock boards, still align with my findings and attempt
> https://twitter.com/VeiiTM/status/1248852503132884992 <- tiny guide


After having read your post, I followed your advice and searched for the code "8B A6 3C 4A 23 77 FB 48 80 3D 57 8C C1 FE C4 4D" within the latest original BIOSes (untouched by UBU) for the following ASRock mainboards by using HxD:
a) X570 Pro4 (my new main PC mainboard) and 
b) Fatal1ty Z170 (my formerly used mainboard).
*Result: The exactly same code was present 2x within the Intel Z170 MB BIOS, but 4x within the AMD X570 one.*

This indicates for me, that it may be possible to flash a modded 32MB sized ASRock BIOS by using the Instant Flash tool, if *both* relevant codes (the upper one of each BIOS half) have been removed by an upcoming UBU version.
As soon as possible I will let the UBU maker SoniX know about your tip and the result of my hex code search.

Thanks again!
Dieter

Update: After having done a deeper look into the ASRock X570 BIOS, which had been opened by the UBU tool v1.78.0 and saved by choosing the option 2 ("Remove Instant Flash Protection"), I have realized, that it only contains 2x the above mentioned security code (and not 3x). 
This verifies, that SoniX already has implemented the removal of the upper security code from the second half of the BIOS. Obviously it doesn't prevent the "Secure Flash check fail" message, when the user tries to flash it by using the Instant Flash tool.


----------



## The Stilt

Veii said:


> Like it was done after AGESA 1003AB(B), and the new stamped 3rd gen batches


Huh?
"New stamped", what is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Veii

Fernando 1 said:


> @Veii:
> Thank you very much for your very interesting and helpful information.After having read your post, I followed your advice and searched for the code "8B A6 3C 4A 23 77 FB 48 80 3D 57 8C C1 FE C4 4D" within the latest original BIOSes (untouched by UBU) for the following ASRock mainboards by using HxD:
> a) X570 Pro4 (my new main PC mainboard) and
> b) Fatal1ty Z170 (my formerly used mainboard).
> *Result: The exactly same code was present 2x within the Intel Z170 MB BIOS, but 4x within the AMD X570 one.*
> After having removed the ASRock Instant Flash protection by the UBU tool I found the code only 1x within the Intel Z170 BIOS, but 3x within the X570 one.
> 
> This indicates for me, that it may be possible to flash a modded 32MB sized ASRock BIOS by using the Instant Flash tool, if *both* relevant codes (the upper one of each BIOS half) have been removed by an upcoming UBU version.
> As soon as possible I will let the UBU maker SoniX know about your tip and the result of my hex code search.
> 
> Thanks again!
> Dieter


The problem is, the 3 pictures show the locations of it, while it is present on 4 locations
It's a lookup and connection header and has to stay intact & existing
It should be 4 while the UBU patch does just wipe the main capsule - to skip the "unverified bios" on bootup message
It's a resolve for even being able to flash unverified bioses, but it's only a bypass to what i want to call it
The UBU patch was done some time ago - but if you look at the first picture, the signing code remains to be unique between bioses, and only little parts of it change 

The key from my research was it to generate an always accepting whitelist or always accepting verification header by tricking the check feature always "accepting" the result and flashing on non modded boards
UBU does patch it out and clear it, but the indication headers remain active and are checked on the listed partitions = still won't allow a flash

There looks to be more to this code, the yellow and green'ish marked fields
But i couldn't find direct relation to them back then
Soo this whole thing is in an experimental state, although i think it should work by now
It would just need some testing to figure out if their verification code needs to be a specific length, or just the parts locations of the code have to have some kind of data = can be empty too & just need the spacing hex afterwards (first picture)
UBU again does wipe the connection and i can see how the old way of bypassing - can cause big issues once it doesn't accept "empty data" anymore 
Although UBU patch does only clean one sector, but doesn't resolve the issue at all 

At best we do want a whitelist method, soo every bios that is pushed through UBU is signed with an "always accepted" signing 
It would already be helpful if once flashed, it does allow every asrock bios to be flashed normally with the same signing header
compared to the old method, which does boot up but then again triggers verification error on for example afuefi flashing 

Yes, the only thing that needs to be figured out, is how long the signing field has to be in length
And if my method works
The signing capsule seems to be at the same place, and the modules seem to be one only (they are 3+1 capsule)
The lookup header has to stay intact tho, else people can brick flash their boards without any check (UBU does wipe it)
Just removing the main capsule GUID from the 4 locations that are responsible for signing check
or making an always accepted signed capsule (master-key) - should resolve any flashing issues we had with asrock boards 

EDIT:


> *Result: The exactly same code was present 2x within the Intel Z170 MB BIOS, but 4x within the AMD X570 one.*
> After having removed the ASRock Instant Flash protection by the UBU tool I found the code only 1x within the Intel Z170 BIOS, but 3x within the X570 one.


Soo on intels side it should be easy to resolve it
First one is always the main capsule header, 2nd one is just needs removale of the pointing to the capsule in order to bypass verification check
OR - we'll get the master-key method to work
But technically removing any link to the capsule should already be a fix
The question remains only - what we need to do, for ASRocks EZ Flash to accept new bioses
What's the capsules "always accepted" signature :thumb:


----------



## Veii

The Stilt said:


> Huh?
> "New stamped", what is that supposed to mean?


There where 3rd gen ryzens without the bottom UG & UF stamp
and new batches which all where stamped at the bottom left corner


----------



## The Stilt

Veii said:


> There where 3rd gen ryzens without the bottom UG & UF stamp
> and new batches which all where stamped at the bottom left corner


I've never seen one without it, not even a PR (similar to QS) CPU.

I assume the stamping has no other significance besides being either the logo of the company who either assembles the CPUs or provides the blank heatspreaders to AMD.


----------



## Veii

The Stilt said:


> I've never seen one without it, not even a PR (similar to QS) CPU.
> 
> I assume the stamping has no other significance besides being either the logo of the company who either assembles the CPUs or provides the blank heatspreaders to AMD.


Hmm, i wish i could share some better data except just words
But i've seen non stamped batches 
Always was curious about UF and UG meaning


----------



## Sushank21x

i was updating my bios and my pc turned off during the update my pc is not turning on.
I have a msi b350m pro vdh motherboard
It does not have a bios button i went to a local repair shop and he said that the bios can be flashed back to some "motherboard chip" but he doesn't have a bin file of the bios he said that he needed that file for the usb programmer. It would be greatly appreciated if someone can provide me with this bios bin file for the msi b350m pro vdh motherboard.


----------



## The Stilt

Sushank21x said:


> i was updating my bios and my pc turned off during the update my pc is not turning on.
> I have a msi b350m pro vdh motherboard
> It does not have a bios button i went to a local repair shop and he said that the bios can be flashed back to some "motherboard chip" but he doesn't have a bin file of the bios he said that he needed that file for the usb programmer. It would be greatly appreciated if someone can provide me with this bios bin file for the msi b350m pro vdh motherboard.


It is available at MSI site: https://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A38vAJQ.zip

E7A38AMS.AJQ file inside the archive, is the ready to be used binary.


----------



## Sushank21x

The Stilt said:


> It is available at MSI site: https://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7A38vAJQ.zip
> 
> E7A38AMS.AJQ file inside the archive, is the ready to be used binary.


Thank you soo much for the reply i would try it.


----------



## dobermann24

Veii said:


> *Demonstration Tutorial*
> The tool supports several programmers, as well as flashing GPU ROMs
> 
> Typically you do
> *dir*
> first, before you even try any command
> - to know what you have to type, as there is no TAB Autocomplete sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> flashrom -p internal -r BACKUP.BIN
> 
> Should be used in the first place
> Not only do you backup NVRAM, GUID, Board Serial & current Presets
> But you also Test if your Flashchip can be read,
> before going the vague way of erasing and trying to write to it
> Overall always do it the first time when you try it on a new board :thumb:
> 
> Keep your filenames at *8 digits* max
> We don't have TAB Support and you don't want guessing your filename
> MS-DOS does support random USB removable, if you ever worry about your stick dying midflash / or you messed up your names and want to correct
> But dont't count on it to reinitialise, as the files are preloaded into RAM
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> flashrom -p internal -w filename.bin
> 
> This command *Erases* & *Writes* your bios (be it whatever extension) to your board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flashing process all-together takes about 5-15min
> The erasing progress for 16mb chips about 90sec
> 
> *IF *something *Fails*, let's say the stick dies mid flash and it errors out
> - DO NOT cut power to the system :exclamati
> Be sure to *keep it running* as long as you can, because it is able to support hotplug and the community can help you re-flash it from a 2nd USB
> (in case your bios file was messed up and you need to correct something or it exceeds flash size)
> Overall, keep it running and seek for help :exclamati
> The Flashrom Page has an IIRC chat, OCN is here
> - just never turn off a system after erased but failed flash
> 
> Flashing Manual <－ because -h page in ms-dos is not scroll-able
> *At the end*, cold boot your system (*PSU off*)
> often it can happen that even after SPI flash, the bios was preloaded
> - soo cutting power is recommended
> 
> +rep @*The Stilt*
> ~ it does work flawlessly, lazy me doens't have to use the EVC2 on another notebook and crawl under the desk to attach :specool:


Is it possible to flash the original bios from the asus rog strix x470-f gaming whit this method? I had the newest bios version, but I had installed the mod bios for my board. Than I went back to the backup bios. All fine, but when I start the pc only when the pc is complete off, than the windows shutter and the sound ist crazy. I can only shut it off whit the power button. After this the pc runs normal.


----------



## Veii

dobermann24 said:


> Is it possible to flash the original bios from the asus rog strix x470-f gaming whit this method? I had the newest bios version, but I had installed the mod bios for my board. Than I went back to the backup bios. All fine, but when I start the pc only when the pc is complete off, than the windows shutter and the sound ist crazy. I can only shut it off whit the power button. After this the pc runs normal.


Just to clarify,
You where on bios A, used afuefi to flash bios B and then with afugan flashed mod_B ?
Or did you directly only use afugan to flash from old bios A to mod_B ?
Did you only use flashrom to wipe and flash the mod_B ?

You went down a bios version, how did you do that exactly 
If I understand that correctly you did follow the 1usmus bios mod thread, meaning you used afuefi first ?
Or was all done purely with flashrom

Did you CMOS reset directly after the flash ?
Did you have boot up issues the first time you flashed mod_B ?

It doesn't sound like, the biosmod was the main issue, but its known that Asus boards do have their own ext controller with external firmware
Taking for example the cross hair lineup, or any Asus board with USB flashback support
Something you can not flash with flashrom and also not with afuefi or afugan

Edit:
The answer is yes, but if your board has USB flashback support 
Use that, as it will update the ext controller firmware too
Only using flashrom on that specific usecase, can lead to strange bugs
Although flashrom does wipe the whole romchip
The issue would be then more on asus's side


----------



## Draklord

*asus rog gl702zc*

I am not sure if this is the best place to put this. I am looking for help with getting or finding out what needs to be updated to add 2nd or 3rd gen ryzen support to the asus gl702zc laptop it is socketed and I have modded the bios to open up the menus but the goal is to get a new gen cpu in to it. I do have a SPI programer and would be happy to test on it. It is a b350 chipset and here is a link to the current bios for and would be happy to provide a backup of my current modded bios if needed. https://www.asus.com/us/Laptops/ROG-Strix-GL702ZC/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## MishelLngelo

https://wccftech.com/msi-rolls-out-agesa-1-0-0-6-bios-firmware-for-amd-300-400-motherboards/


----------



## chitos123

After reconnecting the USB

If you are unable to "access" with Rufus and,
disk management "drive letter and path" is not working


Try Diskpart



Code:


cmd
diskpart
list Volum
sel Volum 3(select USB)
assign letter=E(any letter)


----------



## Solo_Trombone

Hi, im new here, but was sent by a user on the LTT fourm to ask about a bios for a B250m Bazooka motherboard. The bios archives I have been able to find don't seem to have bioses for b350 and newer, and then older hardware, in the 4th gen Intel area. 

bassically, iI was wanting to run my memory at full speed (it's a XPG ADATA 2x8gb 2800mhz kit), but I am locked to 2400mhz. @ShrimpBrime on the LTT fourms said that you would be the only person he knew that could help me.

Thanks!


----------



## The Stilt

Solo_Trombone said:


> Hi, im new here, but was sent by a user on the LTT fourm to ask about a bios for a B250m Bazooka motherboard. The bios archives I have been able to find don't seem to have bioses for b350 and newer, and then older hardware, in the 4th gen Intel area.
> 
> bassically, iI was wanting to run my memory at full speed (it's a XPG ADATA 2x8gb 2800mhz kit), but I am locked to 2400mhz. @ShrimpBrime on the LTT fourms said that you would be the only person he knew that could help me.
> 
> Thanks!


Unfortunately, what you're asking is impossible.
The memory frequency limit is enforced by the ME firmware, based on the PCH variant that is present.
Increasing it above the frequency allowed by the ME is just as impossible as would be unlocking a locked CPU multiplier.

Sorry


----------



## Solo_Trombone

The Stilt said:


> Unfortunately, what you're asking is impossible.
> The memory frequency limit is enforced by the ME firmware, based on the PCH variant that is present.
> Increasing it above the frequency allowed by the ME is just as impossible as would be unlocking a locked CPU multiplier.
> 
> Sorry


Ok, thanks anyways!


----------



## darkarn

Hi, I am a 2700X + ASUS Strix X470-F Gaming user on BIOS version 4804, but am considering an upgrade to the newer CPUs. I also am stuck on DOCP RAM timings and am thinking of using the RAM Calculator but it gives me values that my BIOS cannot take in. Should I update to these BIOSes or stay put?


----------



## Davekrush

The Stilt said:


> I decided to put these under a separate thread, since there are already quite many bioses available.
> 
> File naming: Original bios build (version), M = modified, FI (4649 ASCII, i.e. SMU 46.49).
> Besides the actual SMU FW, these files also contain up to date PSP, PMU (IMC) FWs, bootloaders and decryption keys, depending on their original state (some already had them).
> 
> *ASROCK*
> 
> ASROCK B450 Pro4 - 3.60MFI
> ASROCK B450 Fatal1ty Gaming-ITX/ac - 3.50MFI
> ASROCK B450M Pro 4 - 3.60MFI
> ASROCK B450M Steel Legend - 2.70MFI
> ASROCK X470 Master SLI - 3.50MFI
> ASROCK X470 Master SLI/ac - 3.50MFI
> ASROCK X470 TAICHI - 3.60MFI
> 
> Recommended update method for the board(s) above: Flashrom
> 
> *ASUS*
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO - 0002MFI
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO WI-FI - 0002MFI
> CROSSHAIR VI Extreme - 0003MFI
> CROSSHAIR VII HERO - 0002MFI
> CROSSHAIR VII HERO WI-FI - 0002MFI
> 
> Recommended update method for the board(s) above: USB Flashback
> 
> Strix B350-F Gaming - 5216MFI
> Strix B350-I Gaming - 5216MFI
> Strix B450-E Gaming - 2704MFI
> Strix X370-I Gaming - 5204MFI
> Strix X470-F Gaming - 5216MFI
> TUF X470-Plus Gaming - 5216MFI
> 
> Recommended update method for the board(s) above: Flashrom
> 
> *BIOSTAR*
> 
> BIOSTAR Racing X570GT8 - 730MFI
> 
> Recommended update method for the board(s) above: Biostar Bios Update Utility
> 
> *GIGABYTE*
> 
> GIGABYTE X370 GAMING K3 - F42AMFI
> GIGABYTE X370 AORUS GAMING 5 - F42BMFI
> GIGABYTE X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI - F42AMFI
> GIGABYTE X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING - F42AMFI
> 
> Recommended update method for the board(s) above: Modified Efiflash or Flashrom
> 
> *MSI*
> 
> 
> MSI B350I PRO AC - 1CMMFI
> MSI B350 Tomahawk - 1OMMFI
> MSI B350M BAZOOKA - 1LMMFI
> MSI B350M GAMING PRO - 2NMMFI
> MSI B350M MORTAR - 1MMMFI
> MSI B350M MORTAR ARCTIC - AKMMFI
> MSI B350M PRO-VDH - AJMMFI
> MSI X370 GAMING M7 ACK - 1FMMFI
> MSI X370 GAMING PRO - 4IMMFI
> MSI X370 GAMING PRO CARBON - 1NPMFI
> MSI X370 KRAIT GAMING - 1JMMFI
> MSI X370 SLI PLUS - 3JMMFI
> MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM - 1MMMFI
> MSI B450 GAMING PLUS - 1B0MFI
> MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC - 190MFI
> MSI B450-A PRO - AA0MFI
> MSI B450M GAMING PLUS - 190MFI
> MSI B450M MORTAR TITANIUM - A9MFI
> MSI B450M MORTAR - 1B1MFI
> MSI B450I GAMING PLUS AC - A90MFI
> MSI B450 Tomahawk - 1C1MFI
> MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX - 331MFI
> MSI X470 GAMING M7 AC - 1B0MFI
> MSI X470 GAMING PLUS - AE1MFI
> MSI X470 GAMING PLUS MAX - H10MFI
> MSI X470 GAMING PRO - 1C1MFI
> MSI X470 GAMING PRO CARBON - 2B0MFI
> MSI X470 GAMING PRO CARBON AC - 1B2MFI
> MSI X570 Godlike - 140MFI
> 
> Recommended update method for the board(s) above: MSI M-Flash
> 
> In addition to these, there is a new way to update the bioses.
> I have added Ryzen support to the Flashrom project and descriptions for some of the previously unsupported 1.8V NOR flashes, commonly used on AM4 motherboards.
> It is almost certain that not all NOR flashes used on AM4 motherboards are currently supported however, adding the support for them is rather straightforward.
> 
> The advantage of using the custom Flashrom version is that, it not only ignores the bios protections present (secure flash) but it also can program 256Mb flashes (unlike AFUDOS, AFUEFI and AFUWin from AMI).
> 
> So far this Flashrom build has been only tested on ASUS CROSSHAIR VIII Formula motherboard.
> Because of that, it would be a good idea for the users to try this application and see if there are any issues with unsupported flash parts.
> It can be tested without any actual programming, meaning there is no risk in corrupting the bios.
> 
> Flashrom runs in DOS (*MS-DOS*, NOT FreeDOS, etc) so there are couple steps that are required to set up that environment.
> 
> Flashrom 1.1 with Ryzen support
> 
> *Windows 7 and Windows 8 users:*
> 
> 
> Download the portable version of the latest Rufus release: Rufus - The Official Website (Download, New Releases)
> Connect a USB stick to the computer and launch Rufus.
> Select the correct device from the "device" drop-down menu (the USB-stick) and select MS-DOS from the "Boot selection" drop-down menu.
> Click start and wait the process to complete.
> Extract the two .exe files found in FRZN.zip archive to the root of the USB stick.
> Reboot the system and enter the bios. Under "Boot" tab make sure that CSM is enabled (if not, enable & save). Select the correct USB device from the boot override section (NOTE: NOT the one beginning with "UEFI:").
> After the system has loaded DOS, you can type in "flashrom -p internal" command to check if the SPI controller and the flash part itself is being detected properly.
> 
> *Windows 10 users:*
> 
> Starting from Windows 10, Microsoft no longer supplies the files required by MS-DOS environment with the OS.
> Because of that, there are couple additional things that are required to get around the issue. First, instead of using the normal version of Rufus, you need to use a version which have been modified in a way which prevents the app from hiding the "MS-DOS" option on Win 10 systems. Secondly, you need to download the required Dll, which contains the files that are no longer supplied with Windows 10. After downloading the Dll, you need to place it to the "Windows\System32" folder in the sysroot. Then you are able to create a MS-DOS bootable USB stick using the same instructions as for Windows 7 / Windows 8. The dll can be removed after the MS-DOS bootable drive has been created, since obviously it is not used by the Win 10 system.
> 
> 
> The modified version, which I have personally compiled from Git sources can be downloaded from this link: Rufus_3.8.1579_Win10_MSDOS-Mod
> Since the required Dll file is property of Microsoft, I cannot share it. An untampered copy of the required diskcopy.dll file (e.g. on my system) has SHA-1 checksum of 6761320C6CDC0870D1DF62C2C988A8D1622CBC6E and it can be found from third party sites (such as this: diskcopy.dll from WinPCWare) through Googling the SHA-1 hash. But as I said, you can get the file from other locations / sources as well as long as you make sure its clean.
> 
> *Note: DOS requires the filenames to meet the 8.3 naming format. This means that the filename "xxxx." cannot be longer than 8 characters, and that the suffix ".xxx" cannot be longer than three characters.*
> 
> So if you have the time to try the new flasher, please do so.
> That way we can see if there are any flash parts that need to be added to the program.
> 
> The program will state: "Found xxx flash chip "xxx" (xxx kB, SPI) mapped at physical address 0xfe000000" if the flash is detected.
> Otherwise the flash part isn't detected and needs to be added. In this case, please take a picture of the message the program outputs and post it to this threads inside "Spoiler" tags.
> 
> The custom Flashrom version has been tested on 3000-series Ryzen CPUs, but it should work on all Ryzen generations regardless.
> 
> *GPL compliance*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Flashrom 188127e5692df218c560253095a1e96cdff7c6cd patch
> Rufus bf8d888b212cde450afcabeba9b0c2845d523223 patch


Hi thanks for the guide, I got stuck at the last part when Flash gets detected, I am not sure what's next! ^^


----------



## Erdem

Can we unlock 4.th gen APU chips with same approach?
Some vendors (AsRock) released 4.th gen support for A300 Chipset (Deskmini A300) as Beta (and they pull back, due AMD!)
Might be we could use this to use 4000 series APU on 300/400 series boards from now.
(I got the BIOS file for inspection.)

@The Stilt ??


----------



## tolga9009

Hi, I wanted to take a backup of my stock BIOS, but I'm greeted with flashrom errors. I'm using Stilt's flashrom 1.1 for Ryzen (from 1st post), my system is an ASUS TUF A520M-PLUS + Ryzen Pro 4650G. Error message says:
[...] FCH device found, but SMBus revision 0x51 does not match [...] continuing anyway \n No EEPROM/flash device found.

BIOS chip is a Macronix MX25U25673G (similar to MX25U25645G?).

//Edit: I have imported Stilt's flashrom Ryzen changes into a new git branch (https://github.com/tolga9009/flashrom/tree/ryzen). Running flashrom natively on Linux, I get "Found Macronix flash chip "unknown Macronix SPI chip" (0 kB, SPI) mapped at physical address 0x0000000000000000.", but the DOS flashrom.exe works. I will tinker around a bit and see, if I can get somewhere.

//Edit2: I have added Revision 0x51 to sb600spi.c, cross-compiled for DOS and it worked! The MX25U25673G got recognized as MX25U25635F. Made 3 backups, all 3 are identical. I'm a bit unsure though, if these are 100% valid dumps. UEFITool can browse through it, but complains as follows:



Spoiler



parseGuidedSectionHeader: processing required bit set for GUIDed section with unknown GUID
parseSections: non-UEFI data found in sections area
parseGuidedSectionHeader: processing required bit set for GUIDed section with unknown GUID
parseSections: non-UEFI data found in sections area
parse: not a single Volume Top File is found, the image may be corrupted


----------



## Erdem

tolga9009 said:


> Hi, I wanted to take a backup of my stock BIOS, but I'm greeted with flashrom errors. I'm using Stilt's flashrom 1.1 for Ryzen (from 1st post), my system is an ASUS TUF A520M-PLUS + Ryzen Pro 4650G. Error message says:
> [...] FCH device found, but SMBus revision 0x51 does not match [...] continuing anyway \n No EEPROM/flash device found.
> 
> BIOS chip is a Macronix MX25U25673G (similar to MX25U25645G?).
> 
> //Edit: I have imported Stilt's flashrom Ryzen changes into a new git branch (https://github.com/tolga9009/flashrom/tree/ryzen). Running flashrom natively on Linux, I get "Found Macronix flash chip "unknown Macronix SPI chip" (0 kB, SPI) mapped at physical address 0x0000000000000000.", but the DOS flashrom.exe works. I will tinker around a bit and see, if I can get somewhere.
> 
> //Edit2: I have added Revision 0x51 to sb600spi.c, cross-compiled for DOS and it worked! The MX25U25673G got recognized as MX25U25635F. Made 3 backups, all 3 are identical. I'm a bit unsure though, if these are 100% valid dumps. UEFITool can browse through it, but complains as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> parseGuidedSectionHeader: processing required bit set for GUIDed section with unknown GUID
> parseSections: non-UEFI data found in sections area
> parseGuidedSectionHeader: processing required bit set for GUIDed section with unknown GUID
> parseSections: non-UEFI data found in sections area
> parse: not a single Volume Top File is found, the image may be corrupted


Hi Tolga!
I have Ryzen B350 board with W25Q128FW flashchip and able to read my BIOS with your ryzen tree, at last.* Thank you.*

Comparing to the BIOS file I actually used to flash the BIOS, using the wxHexEditor binary comparison tool, I saw that there are many, many different regions. Most of them at VARiable region that store user configuration variables but, I suspect from 3 single bit error at different regions that might not need to be not changed. For example 0xC0 became 0xE0 after read, or 0xF8 became 0xF0 and 0x01 became 0x00...
I make read 2 times and result with same MD5. So bios has been altered by itself OR there are some errors on the code, due waiting times etc...
I ordered some spare BIOS chips from China, waiting for delivery. After that, I can use that flash chips and found if it's flashing/reading proper or not without put my system into risk  

Also found that, there are some other data like stored RAM SPD at BIOS dump at my AsRock board. (Hey I don't know that before!) This also might be create incompatibility at UBU/non-Uefi...

Bests,
Erdem


----------



## tolga9009

Glad it worked for you aswell!

Across multiple boots, I also get slightly differing reads, but that's perfectly fine. It's limited to NVRAM content updates and reflects changes such as Boot Order or the OS writing random stuff to it. The other, more relevant modules should be identical and intact.

Instead of additional BIOS chips, I would've suggested you get your hands on those 10$ CH341A + 1.8V + clip bundles, in case you want to tinker more around. If you're in a recovery situation, the CH341A gets you up in no time. Many AM4 boards already have an SPI header (proprietary pinout), which you can use to securely wire up your flasher. I built a cable for mine: https://preview.redd.it/mu7m675m369...bp&s=a18ae76b930b47180fca6b2f55334338bf5321bc


----------



## Erdem

tolga9009 said:


> Glad it worked for you aswell!
> 
> Across multiple boots, I also get slightly differing reads, but that's perfectly fine. It's limited to NVRAM content updates and reflects changes such as Boot Order or the OS writing random stuff to it. The other, more relevant modules should be identical and intact.
> 
> Instead of additional BIOS chips, I would've suggested you get your hands on those 10$ CH341A + 1.8V + clip bundles, in case you want to tinker more around. If you're in a recovery situation, the CH341A gets you up in no time. Many AM4 boards already have an SPI header (proprietary pinout), which you can use to securely wire up your flasher. I built a cable for mine: https://preview.redd.it/mu7m675m369...bp&s=a18ae76b930b47180fca6b2f55334338bf5321bc


I don't know if it's common that AM4 boards has SPI headers for that. Even if my MB has (I don't know), it probably allows 1.8v only. Thanks for tip.

I paid 5x chips $5 and it became cheaper. 
I have many tools for program SPI chips. (STLink-v2, Jlink Segger, Arduino, ESP8266, ESP32, USBTiny... ) But none of them working with 1.8v (I think). Also I need second device to program it. Fortunately, my MB bios chip has a socket clip. So It's much easier to swap BIOS chips physically, even if PC is powered on. Since your program is already read/writes the chips, who need another device just for flashing 1.8v NORs


----------



## kbios

Are there any plans to upstream the Ryzen patch to mainline flashrom? I manually patched and recompiled and was able to backup my bios from Linux (which is much easier than using a DOS bootdisk)


----------



## tolga9009

They have Promontory chipset support in latest flashrom master, it just seems to be lacking a few revision numbers. The corresponding line is here: https://github.com/flashrom/flashrom/blob/c64486b8f5d344f48ca50d7f2ed295487ac4d17d/sb600spi.c#L147

I haven't tried it yet, but maybe replacing line 146 in master:


Code:


} else if (rev == 0x4b) {

with


Code:


} else if (rev == 0x4b || rev == 0x51 || rev == 0x59 || rev == 0x61) {

works?

If so, I think that's easy to get upstream.


----------



## kbios

Yes the patch is basically that plus this:


Code:


RZN32BM = mmio_readb(sb600_spibar + 0x50) & 0x1;

which is checked in spi25.c


Code:


if (!spi_master_4ba(flash) && RZN32BM != 1)


----------



## TypicalPlaya

Hi guys,

So have the X470 GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7B78) with a Ryzen 2700x and Kingston 16GB Ram - 3200mhz kit .
I had this system for over a year now and I was able to overclock my ram to 3200 in older bios (can't remember the version ).

Ever since I updated my bios to the latest one , I ended up not being able to overclock my ram to 3200mhz , I tried both , XMP and manual OC and nothing worked .
I rolled back to older bioses , same outcome ...

So I tried the modded one here - MSI X470 GAMING PRO CARBON - 2B0MFI and still encountering the same issue using XMP .
I am fairly new to PC building world and I would appreciate if you guys assist me .

Cheers,


----------



## KedarWolf

The Stilt said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to put these under a separate thread, since there are already quite many bioses available.
> 
> File naming: Original bios build (version), M = modified, FI (4649 ASCII, i.e. SMU 46.49).
> Besides the actual SMU FW, these files also contain up to date PSP, PMU (IMC) FWs, bootloaders and decryption keys, depending on their original state (some already had them).
> 
> *ASROCK*
> 
> ASROCK B450 Pro4 - 3.60MFI
> ASROCK B450 Fatal1ty Gaming-ITX/ac - 3.50MFI
> ASROCK B450M Pro 4 - 3.60MFI
> ASROCK B450M Steel Legend - 2.70MFI
> ASROCK X470 Master SLI - 3.50MFI
> ASROCK X470 Master SLI/ac - 3.50MFI
> ASROCK X470 TAICHI - 3.60MFI
> 
> Recommended update method for the board(s) above: Flashrom
> 
> *ASUS*
> 
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO - 0002MFI
> CROSSHAIR VI HERO WI-FI - 0002MFI
> CROSSHAIR VI Extreme - 0003MFI
> CROSSHAIR VII HERO - 0002MFI
> CROSSHAIR VII HERO WI-FI - 0002MFI
> 
> Recommended update method for the board(s) above: USB Flashback
> 
> Strix B350-F Gaming - 5216MFI
> Strix B350-I Gaming - 5216MFI
> Strix B450-E Gaming - 2704MFI
> Strix X370-I Gaming - 5204MFI
> Strix X470-F Gaming - 5216MFI
> TUF X470-Plus Gaming - 5216MFI
> 
> Recommended update method for the board(s) above: Flashrom
> 
> *BIOSTAR*
> 
> BIOSTAR Racing X570GT8 - 730MFI
> 
> Recommended update method for the board(s) above: Biostar Bios Update Utility
> 
> *GIGABYTE*
> 
> GIGABYTE X370 GAMING K3 - F42AMFI
> GIGABYTE X370 AORUS GAMING 5 - F42BMFI
> GIGABYTE X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI - F42AMFI
> GIGABYTE X470 AORUS ULTRA GAMING - F42AMFI
> 
> Recommended update method for the board(s) above: Modified Efiflash or Flashrom
> 
> *MSI*
> 
> 
> MSI B350I PRO AC - 1CMMFI
> MSI B350 Tomahawk - 1OMMFI
> MSI B350M BAZOOKA - 1LMMFI
> MSI B350M GAMING PRO - 2NMMFI
> MSI B350M MORTAR - 1MMMFI
> MSI B350M MORTAR ARCTIC - AKMMFI
> MSI B350M PRO-VDH - AJMMFI
> MSI X370 GAMING M7 ACK - 1FMMFI
> MSI X370 GAMING PRO - 4IMMFI
> MSI X370 GAMING PRO CARBON - 1NPMFI
> MSI X370 KRAIT GAMING - 1JMMFI
> MSI X370 SLI PLUS - 3JMMFI
> MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM - 1MMMFI
> MSI B450 GAMING PLUS - 1B0MFI
> MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC - 190MFI
> MSI B450-A PRO - AA0MFI
> MSI B450M GAMING PLUS - 190MFI
> MSI B450M MORTAR TITANIUM - A9MFI
> MSI B450M MORTAR - 1B1MFI
> MSI B450I GAMING PLUS AC - A90MFI
> MSI B450 Tomahawk - 1C1MFI
> MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX - 331MFI
> MSI X470 GAMING M7 AC - 1B0MFI
> MSI X470 GAMING PLUS - AE1MFI
> MSI X470 GAMING PLUS MAX - H10MFI
> MSI X470 GAMING PRO - 1C1MFI
> MSI X470 GAMING PRO CARBON - 2B0MFI
> MSI X470 GAMING PRO CARBON AC - 1B2MFI
> MSI X570 Godlike - 140MFI
> 
> Recommended update method for the board(s) above: MSI M-Flash
> 
> In addition to these, there is a new way to update the bioses.
> I have added Ryzen support to the Flashrom project and descriptions for some of the previously unsupported 1.8V NOR flashes, commonly used on AM4 motherboards.
> It is almost certain that not all NOR flashes used on AM4 motherboards are currently supported however, adding the support for them is rather straightforward.
> 
> The advantage of using the custom Flashrom version is that, it not only ignores the bios protections present (secure flash) but it also can program 256Mb flashes (unlike AFUDOS, AFUEFI and AFUWin from AMI).
> 
> So far this Flashrom build has been only tested on ASUS CROSSHAIR VIII Formula motherboard.
> Because of that, it would be a good idea for the users to try this application and see if there are any issues with unsupported flash parts.
> It can be tested without any actual programming, meaning there is no risk in corrupting the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> Flashrom runs in DOS (*MS-DOS*, NOT FreeDOS, etc) so there are couple steps that are required to set up that environment.
> 
> Flashrom 1.1 with Ryzen support
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *Windows 7 and Windows 8 users:*
> 
> 
> Download the portable version of the latest Rufus release: Rufus - The Official Website (Download, New Releases)
> Connect a USB stick to the computer and launch Rufus.
> Select the correct device from the "device" drop-down menu (the USB-stick) and select MS-DOS from the "Boot selection" drop-down menu.
> Click start and wait the process to complete.
> Extract the two .exe files found in FRZN.zip archive to the root of the USB stick.
> Reboot the system and enter the bios. Under "Boot" tab make sure that CSM is enabled (if not, enable & save). Select the correct USB device from the boot override section (NOTE: NOT the one beginning with "UEFI:").
> After the system has loaded DOS, you can type in "flashrom -p internal" command to check if the SPI controller and the flash part itself is being detected properly.
> 
> *Windows 10 users:*
> 
> Starting from Windows 10, Microsoft no longer supplies the files required by MS-DOS environment with the OS.
> Because of that, there are couple additional things that are required to get around the issue. First, instead of using the normal version of Rufus, you need to use a version which have been modified in a way which prevents the app from hiding the "MS-DOS" option on Win 10 systems. Secondly, you need to download the required Dll, which contains the files that are no longer supplied with Windows 10. After downloading the Dll, you need to place it to the "Windows\System32" folder in the sysroot. Then you are able to create a MS-DOS bootable USB stick using the same instructions as for Windows 7 / Windows 8. The dll can be removed after the MS-DOS bootable drive has been created, since obviously it is not used by the Win 10 system.
> 
> 
> The modified version, which I have personally compiled from Git sources can be downloaded from this link: Rufus_3.8.1579_Win10_MSDOS-Mod
> Since the required Dll file is property of Microsoft, I cannot share it. An untampered copy of the required diskcopy.dll file (e.g. on my system) has SHA-1 checksum of 6761320C6CDC0870D1DF62C2C988A8D1622CBC6E and it can be found from third party sites (such as this: diskcopy.dll from WinPCWare) through Googling the SHA-1 hash. But as I said, you can get the file from other locations / sources as well as long as you make sure its clean.
> 
> *Note: DOS requires the filenames to meet the 8.3 naming format. This means that the filename "xxxx." cannot be longer than 8 characters, and that the suffix ".xxx" cannot be longer than three characters.*
> 
> So if you have the time to try the new flasher, please do so.
> That way we can see if there are any flash parts that need to be added to the program.
> 
> The program will state: "Found xxx flash chip "xxx" (xxx kB, SPI) mapped at physical address 0xfe000000" if the flash is detected.
> Otherwise the flash part isn't detected and needs to be added. In this case, please take a picture of the message the program outputs and post it to this threads inside "Spoiler" tags.
> 
> The custom Flashrom version has been tested on 3000-series Ryzen CPUs, but it should work on all Ryzen generations regardless.
> 
> *GPL compliance*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Flashrom 188127e5692df218c560253095a1e96cdff7c6cd patch
> Rufus bf8d888b212cde450afcabeba9b0c2845d523223 patch


Flashrom works fine using RUFUS FreeDOS for me.


----------



## Gah Duma

So if I'm reading this correctly, I can flash my Asrock B350 Fatality Gaming ITX with the B450 Fatality Gaming ITX BIOS located in the OP to convert my B350 mobo to a B450? Is that correct?


----------



## Erdem

Gah Duma said:


> So if I'm reading this correctly, I can flash my Asrock B350 Fatality Gaming ITX with the B450 Fatality Gaming ITX BIOS located in the OP to convert my B350 mobo to a B450? Is that correct?


I just read on one forum, for another MB. It's "not impossible". And not yet tried. Also there are some news that some x370 MB runs Zen3 cores already with modded biosses.


----------



## KryoZen

Fernando 1 said:


> Meanwhile I have successfullly flashed myself a modded 32MB sized X570 BIOS by using the Flashrom tool on a *FREEDOS* image and without diskcopy.dll file.
> Attached is the related picture about the procedure.


You get the message 'delay-loop in unreliable' in Freedos..that will not happen in MS-DOS..not sure if it matters


----------



## KryoZen

kbios said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> RZN32BM = mmio_readb(sb600_spibar + 0x50) & 0x1;


Where did you put that line and in what file?

Edit: Nevermind..found the flashrom-patch file link on first page


----------



## innamed

Hey there.

The last BIOS I managed to flash with flashrom was 5837 (AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.0) for ASUS X470-F.

Before that flashrom worked fine. But after that it stopped working.

Now I try to flash the latest BIOS (5843 with AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.1) and flashrom shows the following errors:



Spoiler













I always prepared the .BIN files as follows:
1) Download the .CAP file from dlcdnets.asus.com
2) Remove the first 1000h from it with any Hex editor, then save it.
3) Add my unique numbers (MAC, UUIN, serial) into the saved file using FD44Editor 0.9.2.
4) Flash it with flashrom.
And it worked up until I successfully flashed the 5837 version of BIOS.



How to fix it?


----------



## KedarWolf

innamed said:


> Hey there.
> 
> The last BIOS I managed to flash with flashrom was 5837 (AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.0) for ASUS X470-F.
> 
> Before that flashrom worked fine. But after that it stopped working.
> 
> Now I try to flash the latest BIOS (5843 with AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.1) and flashrom shows the following errors:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always prepared the .BIN files as follows:
> 1) Download the .CAP file from dlcdnets.asus.com
> 2) Remove the first 1000h from it with any Hex editor, then save it.
> 3) Add my unique numbers (MAC, UUIN, serial) into the saved file using FD44Editor 0.9.2.
> 4) Flash it with flashrom.
> And it worked up until the BIOS version 5837.
> 
> 
> 
> How to fix it?


You need to flash an older BIOS two or three revisions back with your motherboard flash tool in your BIOS or whatever, then you can flash the newest one with flashrom. The newer BIOS's have write protection built-in, the older ones don't.


----------



## innamed

KedarWolf said:


> You need to flash an older BIOS two or three revisions back with your motherboard flash tool in your BIOS


Before 5837 I used 5809 (I always skip beta versions), I tried to flash 5809.cap with EZ Flash, but it said it wasn't a proper BIOS, looks like I cannot downgrade.
So there's nothing left to do except using that ASUS flash tool inbuilt in BIOS?


----------



## KedarWolf

innamed said:


> Before 5837 I used 5809 (I always skip beta versions), I tried to flash 5809.cap with EZ Flash, but it said it wasn't a proper BIOS, looks like I cannot downgrade.
> So there's nothing left to do except using that ASUS flash tool inbuilt in BIOS?


Does your board have USB Flashback?


----------



## innamed

KedarWolf said:


> Does your board have USB Flashback?


No, that is why I used flashrom to cleanly flash whatever BIOS version.
Now I'm deprived of that...


----------



## KedarWolf

Try a different BIOS, previous one just before, the one before that. With the built-in BIOS Flash tool.

Edit: And don't rename it or anything.


----------



## KedarWolf

innamed said:


> No, that is why I used flashrom to cleanly flash whatever BIOS version.
> Now I'm deprived of that...


And what board do you have?


----------



## innamed

KedarWolf said:


> Try a different BIOS, previous one just before, the one before that. With the built-in BIOS Flash tool.
> 
> Edit: And don't rename it or anything.


Tried:
ROG-STRIX-X470-F-GAMING-ASUS-5220.CAP
ROG-STRIX-X470-F-GAMING-ASUS-5406.CAP
ROG-STRIX-X470-F-GAMING-ASUS-5603.CAP
ROG-STRIX-X470-F-GAMING-ASUS-5809.CAP
EZ Flash says it's not a proper BIOS.
It only allows the version that's already flashed (ROG-STRIX-X470-F-GAMING-ASUS-5837.CAP) and the newer one (ROG-STRIX-X470-F-GAMING-ASUS-5843.CAP)



KedarWolf said:


> And what board do you have?


*ASUS* ROG STRIX *X470-F* GAMING.

Looks like the only option left is a programmer and it's not a good option for me, so looks like I'm stuck with updating BIOS only with EZ Flash.


----------



## Veii

Do i understand it correctly , @innamed 
not only did they put a flashlock in there - which asrock did too (but i think it's AMD)
but also prohibited downgrade ?!

Try to downgrade using


https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/ROG_STRIX-X470-F-GAMING/ROG-STRIX-X470-F-GAMING-ASUS-5833.ZIP


with the internal bios tool

Then go to


https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/ROG_STRIX-X470-F-GAMING/ROG-STRIX-X470-F-GAMING-ASUS-5821.ZIP



and so on , till you can flash the newer one
This flashlock needs to be removed


----------



## Reous

Downgrade might be possible if it is the same Agesa version but not if it is different Agesa. In this case a downgrade is only possible with USB programmer. This read/write lock was added with Agesa 1.2.0.0


----------



## Veii

Reous said:


> Downgrade might be possible if it is the same Agesa version but not if it is different Agesa


Is this an ASUS thing ?


----------



## Senol

hello can we downgrade the bios of asus x470 f gaming motherboard with flashrom? (bios 5837)


----------



## Reous

Veii said:


> Is this an ASUS thing ?


As i understood it is Agesa related


----------



## Veii

Reous said:


> As i understood it is Agesa related


Nono, is this an ASUS thing that prevents version downgrade to the last AGESA ?
I have the same thing on ASRocks current bios and might want to fix it
* i can downgrade one back ~ it's just annoying that it even exists

If ASUS fully prevents any downgrade, then it's an issue


----------



## AyaNeko

Hi, i would like to put a Ryzen 5900X on an Asus Prime X370 Pro Board. Is there a guide how i can patch their newest BIOS 5603 with the newest AGESA?
Or did someone already do that?


----------



## Veii

AyaNeko said:


> Hi, i would like to put a Ryzen 5900X on an Asus Prime X370 Pro Board. Is there a guide how i can patch their newest BIOS 5603 with the newest AGESA?
> Or did someone already do that?


Unless you are able to convert it upwards like people did with the Crosshair Hero 6 - towards an ASRock board
I'm sorry to bring bad news, but ASUS decided to fully stop supporting them since AGESA 1.0.0.6 ~ soo early Matisse & mostly 2nd gen based CPUs only work

"Patching" Probably/Maybe can work to some extend if the external voltage controller ASUS likes to use on nearly all their X370 boards ~ matches on the Pro
The remaining part using C6H as a foundation and cross-converting to an ASRock or Biostar X470 Board
(Promontory [LP]) = chipset (low power = x470) ~ does most of the times work for X370
As in ASRock's case where the old Bios engineer kept on "forgetting" the PromontoryLP firmware inside their X470 bios
(they ported close to everything down from one X470 Taichi, to 20-25 boards incl X370)

Soo after finding this compatible crossconvert which matches with the same PWM Controller/Stages
(Mosfets amount is not that important, but electrical topology 4+1, or 6+2 matters on cross-converts)
It only needs to port the ethernet module and use again a foundation which was already signed

As in further technical terms,

No modder who has the will to do it (non i know off, maybe KAT from win-raid with a supportive donation for his work) has any AMD confidential tools to sign their modding experiment ~ allowing it to post
no modder i know has the knowledge of the above and know how to work with the PSP Firmware to even allow a post of the modded & signed experiment
(PSP-Tool & opencore ~ github are probably your best sources, the rest is under NDA)

the modders i do know, are busy with RealLife, have retired as Overclocker or stand under NDA with the tools they got to do the community work

There is a slight potential chance that it can work,
But the userbase is small, the board is not in a modders hand who has an SPI Flasher and the will is barely existent to attempt the experiment

Personally speaking, i nearly/pretty much retired as OCer too & do not own the board
Do have the knowledge of crossporting other brands-bios to a board, but lack the will to spare that much time ~ for a 5% potential chance, with 1% chance on the luck involved, if 99% it would be a potential failure

This post from Reous, the person who sustained the Board till Matisse and is one of the most active modders for couple of ASUS boards states:








[Sammelthread] - ASUS Prime X370-Pro (AM4)


Prime X370-Pro (AMD X370) Inhaltsverzeichnis: Technische Daten Bilder Uefi Bilder Software Nützliche Links Reviews X370-Pro vs X470-Pro Uefi / Downloads BIOS Modding / LuxxMod Overclocking Q&A RAM Kompatibilität Technische Daten: CPU AMD AM4 Socket AMD Ryzen™ 2nd Generation/Ryzen™...




www.hardwareluxx.de






> Support for Vermeer will not exist, and specific modding is also not possible


Followed by


> Technically it's possible. There are couple of 400 & 500 boards with only 16MB Bioses, out there. But AMD does not want that 300 Series boards get any Support. Which means that no boardpartner would push an or any official bios out there.


Coming back to the part of "signing" this Frankenstein experiment with tools that belong in AMDs hands.


AyaNeko said:


> I would like to put a 5900x into this motherboard. I want to avoid upgrading to a x570 Motherboard because AM5 is coming out next and AM4 is a dead platform if my research is correct.
> 
> I've been looking and searching and googling, it looks like i am out of luck? 😭


Allow me to crosspost quote,
Your research is not fully complete 
There is one more chipset "generation" coming and Warhol will exist on AM4
Aside from the consumer APUs with a "maybe" on one more APU after Cezanne

B520 is an option for 5900X, same as B550 BioStar boards which have the same 90A Renesas stages as for example a B550 ITX/AX ~ just costs 2/3rd of it
I do feel, you have sub 150€ options for a more than reasonable board for your CPU ~ depending on the work/intention you want to go on for this 5900X
I also do feel that it contradicts the buying decision of this 5900X , when you have fixed the idea of going DDR5 @ AM5 near 2022/23
=====================
About the above post,
Can you make your thoughtprocess a bit more clear ?
Is it a lack of budget thing, was the CPU a gift ?
Was it a random thought & wish or actual "needed" intention ?

I could try to take a look with an SPI flasher and play around,
But i really don't want to make you any hopes ~ as the chance of a potentially compatible crossconvert "done 400 series" bios is very small.
Then adding missing modules is a lot of work , and it posting without failing signing requires that little "luck" part too
The chance is far to small ~ and unless you do own any SPI flasher and have the intention/determination to beat your head against a wall ~ barely anybody would want to try such experiment on a board they don't own
Nor give promises or hope 

I do still feel that you have more options than just expensive X570 😇


AyaNeko said:


> Is there a guide how i can patch their newest BIOS 5603 with the newest AGESA?


TL;DR from above,
You can not do that without signing it ~ but these are some tools Ryzen BIOS mods + how to update BIOS correctly
(OrangeCSM on twitter has deeper knowledge but nearly no time ~ Mimoja probably also, but she stopped working on the FW part and enjoys live a bit more + other projects)
You don't own the tools to do so either, else there would be a guide with it 
If you would own the tools and sign an NDA, you wouldn't be allowed to talk about it, nor post/publish anything & have to follow the forbidden part from AMDs side.

For you goal, you need an X470 Bios @ a size of 16Mb - an alpha/beta that has been posted before AMD issued the lock (before february/march) with any Vermeer support @ AGESA 1000 (SMU 56.20 or higher), SMU 56.23/26 for XMP to work
and which matches the 6+2 Setup/VRM Phase Topology
Also would need any Matisse or Pinnacle Ridge CPU, that is compatible with the latest Alpha Bios ~ to module transplant test your work.
1xxx Summit Ridge & Raven Ridge (14nm APU) are cut from these bioses.
The chance of success is soo low. The will to even bother to try, is tiny


Spoiler: Source HardwareLuxx ~ Reous 












Drag 'n Drop, the Bios onto this








Ryzen-SMU-Checker-1208.zip


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## AyaNeko

Veii said:


> Unless you are able to convert it upwards like people did with the Crosshair Hero 6 - towards an ASRock board
> I'm sorry to bring bad news, but ASUS decided to fully stop supporting them since AGESA 1.0.0.6 ~ soo early Matisse & mostly 2nd gen based CPUs only work
> 
> "Patching" Probably/Maybe can work to some extend if the external voltage controller ASUS likes to use on nearly all their X370 boards ~ matches on the Pro
> The remaining part using C6H as a foundation and cross-converting to an ASRock or Biostar X470 Board
> (Promontory [LP]) = chipset (low power = x470) ~ does most of the times work for X370
> As in ASRock's case where the old Bios engineer kept on "forgetting" the PromontoryLP firmware inside their X470 bios
> (they ported close to everything down from one X470 Taichi, to 20-25 boards incl X370)
> 
> Soo after finding this compatible crossconvert which matches with the same PWM Controller/Stages
> (Mosfets amount is not that important, but electrical topology 4+1, or 6+2 matters on cross-converts)
> It only needs to port the ethernet module and use again a foundation which was already signed
> 
> As in further technical terms,
> 
> No modder who has the will to do it (non i know off, maybe KAT from win-raid with a supportive donation for his work) has any AMD confidential tools to sign their modding experiment ~ allowing it to post
> no modder i know has the knowledge of the above and know how to work with the PSP Firmware to even allow a post of the modded & signed experiment
> (PSP-Tool & opencore ~ github are probably your best sources, the rest is under NDA)
> 
> the modders i do know, are busy with RealLife, have retired as Overclocker or stand under NDA with the tools they got to do the community work
> 
> There is a slight potential chance that it can work,
> But the userbase is small, the board is not in a modders hand who has an SPI Flasher and the will is barely existent to attempt the experiment
> 
> Personally speaking, i nearly/pretty much retired as OCer too & do not own the board
> Do have the knowledge of crossporting other brands-bios to a board, but lack the will to spare that much time ~ for a 5% potential chance, with 1% chance on the luck involved, if 99% it would be a potential failure
> 
> This post from Reous, the person who sustained the Board till Matisse and is one of the most active modders for couple of ASUS boards states:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Sammelthread] - ASUS Prime X370-Pro (AM4)
> 
> 
> Prime X370-Pro (AMD X370) Inhaltsverzeichnis: Technische Daten Bilder Uefi Bilder Software Nützliche Links Reviews X370-Pro vs X470-Pro Uefi / Downloads BIOS Modding / LuxxMod Overclocking Q&A RAM Kompatibilität Technische Daten: CPU AMD AM4 Socket AMD Ryzen™ 2nd Generation/Ryzen™...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hardwareluxx.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by
> 
> Coming back to the part of "signing" this Frankenstein experiment with tools that belong in AMDs hands.
> 
> Allow me to crosspost quote,
> Your research is not fully complete
> There is one more chipset "generation" coming and Warhol will exist on AM4
> Aside from the consumer APUs with a "maybe" on one more APU after Cezanne
> 
> B520 is an option for 5900X, same as B550 BioStar boards which have the same 90A Renesas stages as for example a B550 ITX/AX ~ just costs 2/3rd of it
> I do feel, you have sub 150€ options for a more than reasonable board for your CPU ~ depending on the work/intention you want to go on for this 5900X
> I also do feel that it contradicts the buying decision of this 5900X , when you have fixed the idea of going DDR5 @ AM5 near 2022/23
> =====================
> About the above post,
> Can you make your thoughtprocess a bit more clear ?
> Is it a lack of budget thing, was the CPU a gift ?
> Was it a random thought & wish or actual "needed" intention ?
> 
> I could try to take a look with an SPI flasher and play around,
> But i really don't want to make you any hopes ~ as the chance of a potentially compatible crossconvert "done 400 series" bios is very small.
> Then adding missing modules is a lot of work , and it posting without failing signing requires that little "luck" part too
> The chance is far to small ~ and unless you do own any SPI flasher and have the intention/determination to beat your head against a wall ~ barely anybody would want to try such experiment on a board they don't own
> Nor give promises or hope
> 
> I do still feel that you have more options than just expensive X570 😇
> 
> TL;DR from above,
> You can not do that without signing it ~ but these are some tools Ryzen BIOS mods + how to update BIOS correctly
> (OrangeCSM on twitter has deeper knowledge but nearly no time ~ Mimoja probably also, but she stopped working on the FW part and enjoys live a bit more + other projects)
> You don't own the tools to do so either, else there would be a guide with it
> If you would own the tools and sign an NDA, you wouldn't be allowed to talk about it, nor post/publish anything & have to follow the forbidden part from AMDs side.
> 
> For you goal, you need an X470 Bios @ a size of 16Mb - an alpha/beta that has been posted before AMD issued the lock (before february/march) with any Vermeer support @ AGESA 1000 (SMU 56.20 or higher), SMU 56.23/26 for XMP to work
> and which matches the 6+2 Setup/VRM Phase Topology
> Also would need any Matisse or Pinnacle Ridge CPU, that is compatible with the latest Alpha Bios ~ to module transplant test your work.
> 1xxx Summit Ridge & Raven Ridge (14nm APU) are cut from these bioses.
> The chance of success is soo low. The will to even bother to try, is tiny
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Source HardwareLuxx ~ Reous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drag 'n Drop, the Bios onto this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen-SMU-Checker-1208.zip
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com


Hey! omg! Thank you very much for taking your time writing this long reply! I appreciate it!

I see it really does seem like it's too much of a hassle + with a very low chance of success. Well then i'll just wait till Zen4 and AM5 i guess.
Right now i have an R5 3600X inside this motherboard. Back then I just bought the cheapest available CPU with an afterthought that i could upgrade to something better later on. 
Well now sometimes these 6 cores are not enough when encoding video files for example, but it's ok. Another possibility i considered was buying a 3900X maybe, but i feel like that upgrade isn't worth it, as more cores are just half the reason why i wanted to upgrade. The other half is, i was also looking forward for a better single core performance boost... well looks like i won't upgrade 

Thank you again for your reply!


----------



## Veii

AyaNeko said:


> Hey! omg! Thank you very much for taking your time writing this long reply! I appreciate it!
> 
> I see it really does seem like it's too much of a hassle + with a very low chance of success. Well then i'll just wait till Zen4 and AM5 i guess.
> Right now i have an R5 3600X inside this motherboard. Back then I just bought the cheapest available CPU with an afterthought that i could upgrade to something better later on.
> Well now sometimes these 6 cores are not enough when encoding video files for example, but it's ok. Another possibility i considered was buying a 3900X maybe, but i feel like that upgrade isn't worth it, as more cores are just half the reason why i wanted to upgrade. The other half is, i was also looking forward for a better single core performance boost... well looks like i won't upgrade
> 
> Thank you again for your reply!


I see,
Tho you do still have options

BioStar B550 GTQ ~ mATX








Biostar Racing B550GTQ ab € 162,54 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich


✔ Preisvergleich für Biostar Racing B550GTQ ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Formfaktor: µATX • Sockel: AMD AM4 • Chipsatz: AMD B550 • CPU-Kompatibilität: Ryzen 5000G , Ryzen 5000 , … ✔ AMD Sockel AM4 ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




geizhals.at




118-120€ (mylemon, proshop & borax are trustworthy e-tailers)

MSI B550M Mortar ~ mATX








MSI MAG B550M Mortar ab € 279,87 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich


✔ Preisvergleich für MSI MAG B550M Mortar ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Formfaktor: µATX • Sockel: AMD AM4 • Chipsatz: AMD B550 • CPU-Kompatibilität: Ryzen 5000G , Ryzen 5000 , … ✔ AMD Sockel AM4 ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




geizhals.at




130€ (mylemon, amazon, or cyberport locally)

I was considering the Biostar lineup , especially because it was soo cheap and the convert on the ASRock ITX/AX
~ the bios looked "open" & usable
But went at the end with the B550 ProArt because of Thunderbolt 4 for my IO/Soundcard

The only downside on saving 70 bucks, is the Realtek NIC on these two
But specs wise they should be happy enough even with a 5950X
~ just as potential options 

Else maybe you can find an X370/X470 Taichi used for near that 100 bucks mark. That one got a Vermeer supporting Alpha bios
I had one, but i think "lost it" upon moving back and forth. Probably somewhere at my parents house 
Would like to get it back for experiments, but nevertheless
~ you should be able to find one used, for the sub 100€ mark.
For normal people it's barely useful as it needs a biosmod to run Vermeer. Soo they will sell it cheap

EDIT:
I missread,
you still have the OC Scene open ~ if performance is lacking upon encoding
RamOC and PBO/CTR 2.1 for the 3600(X) are remaining options.
[Official] AMD Ryzen DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Thread This thread is quite active when it comes to helping & teaching people who tap into it


----------



## Veii

Oh it doesn't fit this thread much,
But if you haven't used The Stilt's compiled bioses before and move on the official
* the Stilt's B450 mods don't pass ID verification and appear as new boards. They will flash but you can not flash the official bios over it with AFUWIN
We know , AMD locked SPI flashing (SPI recognition) since AGESA 1.1.8.0 forwards

What does work now, is AFUWIN (Amiflash windows gui)
backups with it are halfway done, and sector based ~ it's not a good idea unless you can flick together bioses in HEX

But flashes do work on B450, B550, X570 Boards ~ as long as the Device ID matches !
Soo you can flash your custom bios attempts and modifications which where based on the original bios 
I just use it because it's faster, sector based and honestly more comfortable than Bios own utilities ~ also less buggy


----------



## bardacuda

Veii said:


> "Patching" Probably/Maybe can work to some extend if the external voltage controller ASUS likes to use on nearly all their X370 boards ~ matches on the Pro
> The remaining part using C6H as a foundation and cross-converting to an ASRock or Biostar X470 Board
> (Promontory [LP]) = chipset (low power = x470) ~ does most of the times work for X370
> As in ASRock's case where the old Bios engineer kept on "forgetting" the PromontoryLP firmware inside their X470 bios
> (they ported close to everything down from one X470 Taichi, to 20-25 boards incl X370)
> 
> Soo after finding this compatible crossconvert which matches with the same PWM Controller/Stages
> (Mosfets amount is not that important, but electrical topology 4+1, or 6+2 matters on cross-converts)
> It only needs to port the ethernet module and use again a foundation which was already signed


So the X470 Prime-Pro also uses the ASP1405I in a 6+2x2 config, but it uses 40A IR 3553s for powerstages instead of 40A TI CSD87350s. Both use 3599s for doublers on the SoC. Afaik they both also use the Intel I211 ethernet and ALC1220 audio. From what I understand the boards are practically identical, aside for the swapped powerstages, RGB being in a different location, rebranded X470 chipset, and different heatsinks/silkscreening.

Assuming the above info is accurate...would it still be difficult to port one of the Prime X470 BIOSes that support Zen 3 over, to make it flashable/bootable on the Prime X370?


----------



## Veii

bardacuda said:


> So the X470 Prime-Pro also uses the ASP1405I in a 6+2x2 config, but it uses 40A IR 3553s for powerstages instead of 40A TI CSD87350s. Both use 3599s for doublers on the SoC. Afaik they both also use the Intel I211 ethernet and ALC1220 audio. From what I understand the boards are practically identical, aside for the swapped powerstages, RGB being in a different location, rebranded X470 chipset, and different heatsinks/silkscreening.
> 
> Assuming the above info is accurate...would it still be difficult to port one of the Prime X470 BIOSes that support Zen 3 over, to make it flashable/bootable on the Prime X370?


If ASP1405I has the exact same config - then except messed up loadlines and usually dangerous behaviour to change powerstage branding
They should post.

As long as the PWM is identical, in an identical defined config ~ it will post (unless something else makes issues)
I've used a Gigabyte B550i ITX, Biostar GTA mATX, and another ASRock B550 bios - on the ASRock B550 ITX/AX
All of them where compatible to some extend

What surely wasn't compatible is the pre-defined sensor location, & pre-defined memory channels (ID)
It could read out 1.75v from some sensors or 17v from the 12V line
Neither of these voltages where applied & Vermeer is intelligent to pull what it needs ~ but the sensoring was broken

Now if we take both X370/X470 Taichi's - which couldn't be more identical on anything (except a type-c header more)
That one works natively as convert ~ also because ASRock kept the same PCH device ID in there (soo promotory and promotory LP) worked between X370/X470
This for example doesn't work between X570 and B550 anymore.

Just so you have an overview
It very likely will postt even when the powerstages are "weaker"
But i can not say it will guaranteed post ~ when both of them are from different brands
Ultimately the ASP1405 controls them, and if they are "smart" PWM controllers ~ it will just adapt

But for example if the Sensor on this board is different (considering ASUS's external voltage controller) ~ soo if that thing has another another revision
You might in ASUS's special case , not even post ~ as major voltage lines will just not "work" when it can not utilize the ext-voltage controller

Seeing tho that CH6 users jump to asrock and biostar bioses ~ you might have potential
Probably your best bet would be using the AGESA 1.1.0.0D bios from the X370 Taichi
Or use the X470 Taichi AGESA 1.2.0.0 Baseline ~ for X370 and X470 bios modding

* Just again,
PWM Phase amount *and Setup* needs to match
True phase can utilize doublers, but doublers setup will make issues with a true-phase
Having an SPI flasher is unthinkable at this point i guess


----------



## bardacuda

Veii said:


> * Just again,
> PWM Phase amount *and Setup* needs to match
> True phase can utilize doublers, but doublers setup will make issues with a true-phase
> Having an SPI flasher is unthinkable at this point i guess


I suppose I could get one but that'd probably be even more dangerous because I wouldn't know how to use it 😋
Looks like you need to know things about bus interfaces, clock signals, hex code or assembly language, and soldering stuff on breadboards that is all over my head.

I think I'd have less chance of blowing something up by just flashing an official BIOS using a DOS boot stick or whatever.



Veii said:


> If ASP1405I has the exact same config - then except messed up loadlines and usually dangerous behaviour to change powerstage branding
> They should post.


I think the stock switching frequency is 400KHz for the X470/3553s and it's 300KHz for the X370/CSD87350s. If the only difference is it uses 400KHz sf for the 87350s, all that should do is make them run a little less efficient.
I don't know enough about the internal workings of the controller or powerstages to know if it would do anything else to them that might be dangerous.



Veii said:


> Now if we take both X370/X470 Taichi's - which couldn't be more identical on anything (except a type-c header more)
> That one works natively as convert


So do you mean you could just flash the official X470 BIOS, without moddifying it at all, and it just worked?

If that's all it took for the ASUS Prime-Pros I would guess that someone tried it already though....or have they? 
I might be willing to be a guinea pig ¯\ (ツ) /¯


----------



## innamed

Veii said:


> Do i understand it correctly , @innamed
> not only did they put a flashlock in there - which asrock did too (but i think it's AMD)
> but also prohibited downgrade ?!


Yes that's correct - they did prohibit downgrade. Just downgraded from 5851 (ComboAM4v2 1.2.0.3A) to 5837 (ComboAM4v2 1.2.0.0) and then it prohibited to go to the very previous one which was 5833 beta (same AGESA!).



Reous said:


> Downgrade might be possible if it is the same Agesa version but not if it is different Agesa. In this case a downgrade is only possible with USB programmer. This read/write lock was added with Agesa 1.2.0.0


Won't downgrade even to its previous beta version with same AGESA ^^.
As for USB programmer - does a BIOS chip need to temporarily be plugged off (removed) from a motherboard in order to get USB programmed? Or does it allow to do it without the pluging off?


----------



## Veii

innamed said:


> Yes that's correct - they did prohibit downgrade. Just downgraded from 5851 (ComboAM4v2 1.2.0.3A) to 5837 (ComboAM4v2 1.2.0.0) and then it prohibited to go to the very previous one which was 5833 beta (same AGESA!).


I have an idea. Broke recently AMI Setup_Var lock (tho there is an easier method)
And it still passed secure boot flash without breaking ASRocks CRC capsule

Sadly GAN version from AFUEFI v5.00 is too old, the current one misses /GAN
But i think you still can manage it
Please try:








From official AMI Flash package
Else i can reupload it, but have to edit the post ~ as AMI doesn't like (security) that their FW Update Utilities are shared across the net

First try getting AFUWIn from official AMI page. If version missmatches, then we can figure something out 


innamed said:


> As for USB programmer - does a BIOS chip need to temporarily be plugged off (removed) from a motherboard in order to get USB programmed? Or does it allow to do it without the pluging off?


ROM-Chips need their corresponding voltage to function
Often they are bound together with Board IO and their corresponding ground plates (well stupidly explained)
Very often the RGB controller has a direct connection to it - and you have to bridge a connection to GND, in order to release it and it letting you enter flash mode
BUT,
What is also possible, is flashing it mid-operation
Because the bios is pre-loaded after post & SPI-ROM changes only happen after cold-power/reboots

Which pretty much means two things:

A.) If you ever brick your rom, you still can flash it while the board provides necessary power and is in a functional state
B.) If you have an SPI Clip, or a press-fit test unit (looks like big sharp nails, about 6-7cm long) ~ then you can leave the PSU in a "ON" state, but override ROM chip voltage with your flashing unit

B.) Needs a unit (mostly every can) which can switch between 1.8v or 3.3v.
ROM chips, if not WSON design (WSON = probe balls on the side/bottom without clip access)  ~ can be "clipped on" with SPI-Clips (which come in the buy package)  ~ Example ElmorLabs EVC units
Else Win-Raid has a guide on how and where to buy a cheap SPI Programmer.

Tho again, this is advanced and should not be necessary at all
Try my method, and if you still can not pass verification checks ~ we'll figure something out


----------



## innamed

Veii said:


> First try getting AFUWIn from official AMI page. If version missmatches, then we can figure something out


I have a 32MB ROM and I was using flashrom for exactly that reason - every AFU* stuff that I tried could only work with 16 MB ROMs, never with 32 MB ROMs.



Spoiler



I only started using that stuff at all because I read that inbuilt (Asus EZflash for example) flashing utilities were not ideal and could leave some traces (like old hidden settings for example) from an old BIOS version when updating to a new BIOS version. I flash only original BIOSes.
At some point I figured out that if you use flashrom for flashing BIOS with your PS/2 mouse plugged in - you will need to always keep that mouse plugged in, because after I plugged it out I started getting BSODs after BSODs with really rare codes, I thought I got a hardware issue but then I somehow figured that those BSODs seemed to be weirdly connected to if my PS/2 mouse was plugged in or not so I plugged it out and flashrom'd the BIOS again and it was fixed.

Recently I started getting more microfreezes in games, resetting everything did not help, my software is up to date and there's no overheat and no manual overclock, may be there's something wrong with those BIOS updates that now I can only do with EZFlash, although I always use those 2 cmos reset jumpers before and after the update.


----------



## der brennesel

Hi - so i have a great MSI B350I AC motherboard here which i would love to crossflash to the B450I AC (non-max) for Ryzen 5000 support.

The Boards use the same PCB (MS7A40), Nuvoton Chips; VRM Controller and BIOS size (16mb).


Is it better to go for an intermediate step and flash the B450i Modbios from this thread using a Linux liveCD with Flashrom + and then upgrade to the latest MSI Ryzen5000 beta bios through M-Flash or to go directly to the Agesa 1.2 bios?


----------



## der brennesel

So apparantly B450 Bios does not work on the B350 msi board despite being essentially the same board

SPI Flasher is going to arrive on Monday to revert it back to normal


----------



## Veii

der brennesel said:


> Hi - so i have a great MSI B350I AC motherboard here which i would love to crossflash to the B450I AC (non-max) for Ryzen 5000 support.
> 
> The Boards use the same PCB (MS7A40), Nuvoton Chips; VRM Controller and BIOS size (16mb).
> 
> 
> Is it better to go for an intermediate step and flash the B450i Modbios from this thread using a Linux liveCD with Flashrom + and then upgrade to the latest MSI Ryzen5000 beta bios through M-Flash or to go directly to the Agesa 1.2 bios?
> 
> 
> 
> der brennesel said:
> 
> 
> 
> So apparantly B450 Bios does not work on the B350 msi board despite being essentially the same board
> 
> SPI Flasher is going to arrive on Monday to revert it back to normal
Click to expand...

Yes, there are AGESA (ABL) restrictions since 1.2.0.0 - likely also 1.1.8.2
The Taichi's can use 56.30 1.1.0.0A , but can not use anything higher than SMU 56.30
Even when it should've worked

Should have waited for a response, but you can at least now experiment a bit
If you need the SPI pinout let me know - else SOIC clip it is
(can share you the pinouts from the EVC headers)

It's an ongoing question on the X370 Taichi thread
I personally think, DPM links are the issue, especially towards PCH
Older microcodes resolve/remove that functionality. And you can backport ABL & SMU , if space in the rom exists
(didn't but was trying to get cache boost patch D down to Patch A open FCLK ABL ~ slight size missmatch)

Stay on SMU 56.30 if you want to give this another go. I haven't checked both boards
It's not uncommon that board partners only let the corresponding PCH FW in there and not both. Only when engineers are lazy, they leave both behind.
Soo Taichi crossflash adventure ended with 1.1.0.0A AGESA ~ yet a good enough AGESA to run 2133 FCLK and higher (if capable)

Need to check both boards specs closely and respond back.
Please you do so too, once you try a SMU 56.30 AGESA for it


----------



## der brennesel

i have a clip and 1.8v adapter so JSPI1 shouldn't be required.

However i just cannot get the board back to life - neither my backup, nor a BIOS from MSi or this thread can get it past the CPU light.

In AsProgrammer and CH341a v1.18 i get no Error message whatsoever and Verfication shows no issues either. Bios Chip gets recognized too, erasing works and so on. I'm kind of lost now...

BIOS Chip is 25Q128FWSQ


----------



## Veii

der brennesel said:


> i have a clip and 1.8v adapter so JSPI1 shouldn't be required.
> 
> However i just cannot get the board back to life - neither my backup, nor a BIOS from MSi or this thread can get it past the CPU light.
> 
> In AsProgrammer and CH341a v1.18 i get no Error message whatsoever and Verfication shows no issues either. Bios Chip gets recognized too, erasing works and so on. I'm kind of lost now...
> 
> BIOS Chip is 25Q128FWSQ


Hmm usually you should,
Which bioses did you try ?
Have you tried writing with slower SPI Clock speeds ?

Do you fully provide power to the ROM with the PSU turned off - or the board without any ground attached to it (Case or PSU)
I can offer to take a look at it, as we are from the same country ~ depending on the Region (distance) might even take a look infront with a replaced CPU & the EVC2

Sometimes it happened to me that after many big AGESA jumps, PSP Firmware inside the CPU gets updated ~ and bugs out
Actually bugs out and requires a completely different board with a big AGESA difference, to "repair" it ~ just let it post once
Happened with a 1700X (confused me for a full year) & happened with a friends 3950X which soft-bricked that way by memOC

Sometimes two flashes have to be done, flash verify , flash verify
It also happened that after the first clean flash, lettting it sit for a bit - the data inside ROM changed (that has to do with shorting WPn to GND) who still had IO or RGB attached to it
Usually all programmers can manage that automatically up ROM Specs, but nevertheless ~ sometimes, a 2nd sector clear & write can be needed. Soo the question about how you flashed it

Also to add, that flashing utilities will indicate a flashing and erasing process , even when the clip sometimes is not perfectly attached
It will write to thin air.
A good practice is aside from flashing & verifying , to wait a bit (around 1-2min) and read back the data ~ then compare with [your HEX utility of choice, HxD , FlexHEX and so on] ~ if the data really is identical or it changed "itself"
If it's mostly identical but something changed, clean every block and flash it again
EDIT:
It was RSMRSTn to Ground ~ not WPn. I'm stupid, had lost my notes


----------



## der brennesel

Veii said:


> Hmm usually you should,
> Which bioses did you try ?
> Have you tried writing with slower SPI Clock speeds ?
> 
> Do you fully provide power to the ROM with the PSU turned off - or the board without any ground attached to it (Case or PSU)
> I can offer to take a look at it, as we are from the same country ~ depending on the Region (distance) might even take a look infront with a replaced CPU & the EVC2
> 
> Sometimes it happened to me that after many big AGESA jumps, PSP Firmware inside the CPU gets updated ~ and bugs out
> Actually bugs out and requires a completely different board with a big AGESA difference, to "repair" it ~ just let it post once
> Happened with a 1700X (confused me for a full year) & happened with a friends 3950X which soft-bricked that way by memOC
> 
> Sometimes two flashes have to be done, flash verify , flash verify
> It also happened that after the first clean flash, lettting it sit for a bit - the data inside ROM changed (that has to do with shorting WPn to GND) who still had IO or RGB attached to it
> Usually all programmers can manage that automatically up ROM Specs, but nevertheless ~ sometimes, a 2nd sector clear & write can be needed. Soo the question about how you flashed it
> 
> Also to add, that flashing utilities will indicate a flashing and erasing process , even when the clip sometimes is not perfectly attached
> It will write to thin air.
> A good practice is aside from flashing & verifying , to wait a bit (around 1-2min) and read back the data ~ then compare with [your HEX utility of choice, HxD , FlexHEX and so on] ~ if the data really is identical or it changed "itself"
> If it's mostly identical but something changed, clean every block and flash it again


Well i sit in Vienna if that's close to you 

1.) I have no idea how to Change SPI clockspeed (is it a jumper setting on the USB Controller?!)

2.) I have tried reading without Ground and/Or PSU connected to AC outlet and BIOS Battery - seems to work (I run it off a 2A Charging port on my laptop). I also checked for a good connection of the clip using my multimeter and all IC legs have almost the same resistance to the end of the ribbon cable.

3.) Will try to let it Post on my B550 board (it's a 2400G so we'll see how that goes on b550....)

4.) I flashed it by erasing, checking if it's empty, then write and verify. In total i flashed itlike 6 times by now...

5.) I just made a File dump from the Bios Chip - according to HxD it is 100% identical to the original File. (Pc was unplugged and unpowered for 3 Hours).

EDIT:

4.) The CPU does Post on my B550-i Board (newest BIOS and AGESA), but still no chance on the B350...
I can't try it the other way round though (R9 5950X is my only other AM4 CPU)


----------



## Veii

der brennesel said:


> Well i sit in Vienna if that's close to you
> 
> 1.) I have no idea how to Change SPI clockspeed (is it a jumper setting on the USB Controller?!)
> 
> 2.) I have tried reading without Ground and/Or PSU connected to AC outlet and BIOS Battery - seems to work (I run it off a 2A Charging port on my laptop). I also checked for a good connection of the clip using my multimeter and all IC legs have almost the same resistance to the end of the ribbon cable.
> 
> 3.) Will try to let it Post on my B550 board (it's a 2400G so we'll see how that goes on b550....)
> 
> 4.) I flashed it by erasing, checking if it's empty, then write and verify. In total i flashed itlike 6 times by now...
> 
> 5.) I just made a File dump from the Bios Chip - according to HxD it is 100% identical to the original File. (Pc was unplugged and unpowered for 3 Hours).
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 4.) The CPU does Post on my B550-i Board (newest BIOS and AGESA), but still no chance on the B350...


Gotcha.
Yes i'm located in Vienna too
Hmmm, stupid question ~ but you didn't mistake the Flash-ROM with the ROM of the NIC ?
Such stupidness also happened once to me ^ ^''

If you want, you can borrow my 1700X for testing ~ or meet up/borrow it till the next day to fix it
The 1200AF is currently build but not used, soo maybe ~ just lack a bit of thermal paste atm to afford two more swaps
But i'd be able to try it on an ASUS B550 ProART (Creator) if the 1700X doesn't post for you (seems to not be needed)
My ITX+Vermeer is right now benching


> 3.) Will try to let it Post on my B550 board (it's a 2400G so we'll see how that goes on b550....)
> EDIT:
> 4.) The CPU does Post on my B550-i Board (newest BIOS and AGESA), but still no chance on the B350...


You might want to make a big AGESA jump on the B550-i
1.1.0.0 to 1.2.0.0 for example , with the same 2400G
Usually a downgrade is already enough

When was the last time you remember the B350 board working ?
3xx series boards started to corrode slowly and had a thermal pad substance leakage & shortage issue
Very prominent on the X370 Taichi's. Think my B350 Toma was fine 2 years ago, but usually boards started to behave odd after 3 years. Cleaning fixed it, but the PCH Thermal pad started to leak oily substances and cause short's [although it shouldn't be conductive]
(generally asking)

EDIT:
Maybe i can borrow you the EVC2 with the J SPI1 header too ~ yea i think i can actually, but i'd need it this weekend back 


der brennesel said:


> 1.) I have no idea how to Change SPI clockspeed (is it a jumper setting on the USB Controller?!)


It's a software setting , for the controller


----------



## der brennesel

I'll try it one more time using 7a40v11 Bios which is the oldest one supporting my CPU...


Veii said:


> Gotcha.
> Yes i'm located in Vienna too
> Hmmm, stupid question ~ but you didn't mistake the Flash-ROM with the ROM of the NIC ?
> Such stupidness also happened once to me ^ ^''
> 
> If you want, you can borrow my 1700X for testing ~ or meet up/borrow it till the next day to fix it
> The 1200AF is currently build but not used, soo maybe ~ just lack a bit of thermal paste atm to afford two more swaps
> But i'd be able to try it on an ASUS B550 ProART (Creator) if the 1700X doesn't post for you (seems to not be needed)
> My ITX right now is benching
> 
> You might want to make a big AGESA jump on the B550-i
> 1.1.0.0 to 1.2.0.0 for example , with the same 2400G
> Usually a downgrade is already enough
> 
> When was the last time you remember the B350 board working ?
> 3xx series boards started to corrode slowly and had a thermal pad substance leakage & shortage issue
> Very prominent on the X370 Taichi's. Think my by B350 Toma was fine 2 years ago, but usually boards started to behave odd after 3 years. Cleaning fixed it, but the PCH Thermal pad started to leak oily substances and cause short's
> (generally asking)


I'd love to take your offer, but i'll be on vacation for 2 weeks so i'll DM you once I'm back. I can also bring a ton of Thermalpaste (NT-H1 and MX4 leftovers) then 

You got me scared with the wrong SPI thing, but i checked the pinout of JSPI1 and the SPI - luckily i used the right one ;O (I Think that i also read the BIOS at first to check it)

B350 was working until i had the great idea to give the B450 BIOS a test-drive... So until this Saturday.

i can't downgrade my B550-i strix anymore because newest BIOS doesn't allow it to, so it seems like i'm stuck for now 

I'm giving it one last shot with a really early BIOS (Raven Ridge release BIOS), if that doesn't help I'll DM you in a week or two...


----------



## der brennesel

Other BIOS was of no help either so i'll DM you in 2 weeks


----------



## Veii

der brennesel said:


> i can't downgrade my B550-i strix anymore because newest BIOS doesn't allow it to, so it seems like i'm stuck for now


Are you very sure 
(AFUWIN - give that a try) ~ AMI Win Flash utility
EDIT:
Flash the same bios ontop, if it works - then select all rom holes on a downgrade/upgrade
Like here








MSI MEG X570 Unify Overclocking & Discussion Thread


so not even memory stability imrpoved or anything special with new beta bios? i think i will go back to asus boards msi they have beefy boards but their bios is just not as good as asus Will make little difference who you choose from what I have read across the various motherboard threads ...




www.overclock.net






der brennesel said:


> Other BIOS was of no help either so i'll DM you in 2 weeks


Alright~


der brennesel said:


> You got me scared with the wrong SPI thing, but i checked the pinout of JSPI1 and the SPI - luckily i used the right one ;O


At worst you'd wipe the NIC Firmware and the port won't work anymore


----------



## der brennesel

OOOF i don't want to risk my only working PC for a small side-project 

If it works with the other CPU i will do it, but if it doesn't i'll just get a "new" used ITX Board+CPU


----------



## der brennesel

OK I FIXED IT!

After Trying over and over again i removed the board from the case, removed all parts (again), removed the battery (again), let it sit for 15 minutes, reconnected the bat and flashed my old BIOS dump one more time with CH341A Flasher 1.18, saved a new dump, compared in HxD for a good flash.

After that i did not clear the CMOS, plugged in the CPU without RAM and boom - the Diagnostic LED switched to DRAM. After that i installed my RAM and CPU Cooler and it went straight into BIOS

Now the only thing i did differently compared to last time i flashed my own Image was not to reset the BIOS and to try a Post without RAM after the flash.

I guess the real cause will remain a mystery but at least i have it fixed 


Now I'd really like to thank you for your replies as they kept me motivated to try it one more time!


----------



## Veii

der brennesel said:


> Now the only thing i did differently compared to last time i flashed my own Image was not to reset the BIOS and to try a Post without RAM after the flash.
> 
> I guess the real cause will remain a mystery but at least i have it fixed
> 
> 
> Now I'd really like to thank you for your replies as they kept me motivated to try it one more time!


Ah another success story, fantastic
Don't mention it~
I waited one day after reading it before responding. You flashed it on your own and i couldn't prevent you flashing AGESA 1.2.0.0 even tho i knew currently something is fishy
I had to make up for it, soo don't think about it 

It's known that you shouldn't CMOS reset after bios updates without letting it initialise
Even tho NVRAM shouldn't have any connection to a successful SPI flash
Maybe it stops PSP-FW update that way, or the CPU swap actually did something *
* if so, you'd notice different voltage scaling on the APU after being once on AGESA 1.2.0.0. Mostly IMC behavor related

Can be many things, but i'm happy it worked out at the end
I don't think tho 14nm APUs remain supported
They already dropped them since 1.0.0.2ABBA ~ around the time of this thread's existence.
Later they came back, but because of space savings, these are the first ones to randomly disappear from bioses 
Later comes generally first gen, and then Athlon's and 12nm APUs

Might now give AFUWIN a try for the ASUS board
It remains annoying and unclear how the BIOS revert state is, after AMD x AMI's useless SPI access obfuscation since AGESA 1.2.0.0 (SMU 56.50)
Generally couple of annoying anti consumer things appear to be done forcing people to upgrade near AM4 EOL
EDIT: Even when half of the reason has positive intentions. It starts to get annoying. ASRock has 3 Layers of CRC checks 😐 one AMIs is broken now. Only this SPI access story remains annoying


----------



## The Stilt

Veii said:


> It remains annoying and unclear how the BIOS revert state is, after AMD x AMI's useless SPI access obfuscation since AGESA 1.2.0.0 (SMU 56.50)


It's not obfuscation, it's ROM Armor.
SPI controller is disabled through clearing certain write-once bits at PO and all of the SPI accesses are handled by the Psp from there on in.
It has nothing to do with a specific AGESA version (or AMI, for that matter) however, on AM4 it was implemented on AGESA 1.1.9.0 IIRC. Mobile platforms use it as well, no idea since which AGESA thou.

Time for everyone to get a proper SPI programmer, Elmor EVC2SX for example, combined with the booster-board of course, so that the board can be flashed without pulling the CPU.


----------



## Veii

The Stilt said:


> It has nothing to do with a specific AGESA version (or AMI, for that matter) however, on AM4 it was implemented on AGESA 1.1.9.0 IIRC. Mobile platforms use it as well, no idea since which AGESA thou.


Well yes
Considering 1.1.8.0 / 1.1.8.1 / 1.1.9.1(2) where "random" & the name 1.2.0.0 not really meaning 56.50 but sometimes 56.44/45/46
(still with different amount of patches applied by brand on the same SMU)
I hope i didn't forgot to mention the part of "AGESA 1.2.0.0 which varies with corresponding patches by every board partner"
You are correct tho

I wrote it as "obfuscation" because while some utilities like flashrom could actually find it (but got denied access) ~ similar where fully unable to locate the address of it. Yet AMI's tool on the current update seems to pass through
The strangeness is paired together either with board-manufacture CRC / Secure Capsule checks, or to put one ontop ~ with AMI's own SetupVar modification lock.
On MSI's state, AMIFlashWIN passes through & there is no sign of an AMI SetupVar locks (but flashrom does somehow mess up m-flash).
Gigabyte seems to just pass with typical flashback and EFIFlash utilities run, yet i'm unclear on the encryption/lock state of Stasio's shared beta bioses.
ASUS B550 completely freezes on any ROM Readout, but has also flashback
ASRock enforces an AMISetupVar lock in the first place, which if you disable wrongly ~ breaks UEFI & GOP support. Also if disabled correctly and bypassed secure-flash , it continues to break UEFI reboots as a side effect (dual reboots required)

It makes me think, why PSP is not behaving identical between brands.
And when such security was "forced to be introduced" ~ why board partners halfway follow through + do downgrade limitations which make no sense to me


The Stilt said:


> Time for everyone to get a proper SPI programmer, Elmor EVC2SX for example, combined with the booster-board of course, so that the board can be flashed without pulling the CPU.



And hope the board doesn't use a MiniSPI header & WSON ROM


----------



## The Stilt

Veii said:


> Well yes
> Considering 1.1.8.0 / 1.1.8.1 / 1.1.9.1(2) where "random" & the name 1.2.0.0 not really meaning 56.50 but sometimes 56.44/45/46
> (still with different amount of patches applied by brand on the same SMU)
> I hope i didn't forgot to mention the part of "AGESA 1.2.0.0 which varies with corresponding patches by every board partner"
> You are correct tho
> 
> I wrote it as "obfuscation" because while some utilities like flashrom could actually find it (but got denied access) ~ similar where fully unable to locate the address of it. Yet AMI's tool on the current update seems to pass through
> The strangeness is paired together either with board-manufacture CRC / Secure Capsule checks, or to put one ontop ~ with AMI's own SetupVar modification lock.
> On MSI's state, AMIFlashWIN passes through & there is no sign of an AMI SetupVar locks (but flashrom does somehow mess up m-flash).
> Gigabyte seems to just pass with typical flashback and EFIFlash utilities run, yet i'm unclear on the encryption/lock state of Stasio's shared beta bioses.
> ASUS B550 completely freezes on any ROM Readout, but has also flashback
> ASRock enforces an AMISetupVar lock in the first place, which if you disable wrongly ~ breaks UEFI & GOP support. Also if disabled correctly and bypassed secure-flash , it continues to break UEFI reboots as a side effect (dual reboots required)
> 
> It makes me think, why PSP is not behaving identical between brands.
> And when such security was "forced to be introduced" ~ why board partners halfway follow through.
> 
> 
> And hope the board doesn't use a MiniSPI header & WSON chip


Yeah well, the point was just that it is unlikely that a completely open (i.e. Flashrom) solution becomes available again.
That being said, the feature is supposed to be optional (as similar feature on Intel is) however, I've yet to see a up to date system without it, regardless of the vendor.

I'm not aware of any of the other protections(?) you described.


----------



## Veii

The Stilt said:


> the feature is supposed to be optional (as similar feature on Intel is) however,


I hear about the "Armor" part for the first time 
Can you give a bit of light about it ? if allowed
Maybe where it sits [CPU PSP or BIOS Segment] ?
These two flags are still in the hunt where they can potentially sit:








On Intel in the "early" days there was a ROM_Lock flag inside








(well a reflash flash read & write lock)
Following [Guide] Unlock Intel Flash Descriptor Read/Write Access Permissions for SPI Servicing
On my notebook i had to do a HDA_SDO pinmod


The Stilt said:


> That being said, the feature is supposed to be optional (as similar feature on Intel is) however, I've yet to see a up to date system without it, regardless of the vendor.


Only the MSI B550 Boards seem to not use this - yet flashrom breaks m-flash for them / @KedarWolf had to RMA his Board. I think couple more users actually
But B450/B550/X570 Boards where flashable with this version and onwards ~ tried it and works wonderfully
Only older have /GAN support, soo i wait for an update on them








ASRock in specific defaults an AMI Setup_Var lock


Spoiler





















But they allow normal Secure-flash downgrades + then flashrom
Or now also the latest AMI Tool works
0x188 0x00 = Setup_Var modification enabled


Spoiler: The method you should not do it












Because not only do you edit it wrongly/double and have an empty flag (which needs a change with AMIBCP)
But it also results by the half edit half not edit, in missmatched ROM ID's








Which speaking off, the same goes to the early The Stilt mods, it was hard to flash them away 
It disables part of a lock, but then also breaks GOP Signing ~ soo a bad method








flsah did not work 🤭 ~ by user error


What works on ASRock's specific case, is not influencing any HEX edits (tho some pass) ~ soo also not breaking Secure-Check , but just doing a full rom AMIBCP flag disable
(cmos and optimal being disabled)








^ above was trying latest microcode on SMU 56.50 ~ had not much to do, experiment around

Which passes through & results in the same access
(except you still suffer by ASRock's bios CRC-Check's soo only method is to make a whitelisted Signing Header that always passes their secure-boot checks~ wip)
Or keep using this or similar methods to just flash back to 1.1.0.0 state & use flashrom again

Such for MSI works equally, just with the exception that MSI doesn't have this dual CRC check nonsense
No AMI SetupVar lock, no SecureBoot check (nothing i could find off) - just not recognized SPI Address (why i called it obfuscation) , which passes easily with AMIFlashWin
Gigabyte has an "modified" EfiFlash out there for their boards & ASUS , i guess i miss reports ~ think there is no Setup_Var lock for it, but freezes on AMIFlash readouts (might work in DOS/EFI)


----------



## Erdem

I want to run my 5700G on AsRock B350 Gaming ITX.
Beta Bios of 6.61 has CEZANE microcode with Vesa part in it...
But it doesn't run 5700G.
Than I cross flash it into B450 with success. (AsRock B450 Gaming ITX v4.20 ROM)
My Ryzen 1700 works as expected but somehow, changing CPU to 5700G make *BIOS DO NOT POST, again.*

I really don't expect this. Since BIOS has microcode in it, doesn't it need to run?
B450 Gaminx ITX v4.20 is pre AGESA 1.2 with 5000G APU support.
What do you think?


----------



## The Stilt

Erdem said:


> I want to run my 5700G on AsRock B350 Gaming ITX.
> Beta Bios of 6.61 has CEZANE microcode with Vesa part in it...
> But it doesn't run 5700G.
> Than I cross flash it into B450 with success. (AsRock B450 Gaming ITX v4.20 ROM)
> My Ryzen 1700 works as expected but somehow, changing CPU to 5700G make *BIOS DO NOT POST, again.*
> 
> I really don't expect this. Since BIOS has microcode in it, doesn't it need to run?
> B450 Gaminx ITX v4.20 is pre AGESA 1.2 with 5000G APU support.
> What do you think?


The newer bootloader versions most likely require a qualified chipset hardware ID in order to allow the system to post.
You'd need to replace the B350 chipset with an B450/X470/B550 to make it work.


----------



## terranx

The Stilt said:


> The newer bootloader versions most likely require a qualified chipset hardware ID in order to allow the system to post.
> You'd need to replace the B350 chipset with an B450/X470/B550 to make it work.


The actual chipsets (B350 vs B450 and X370 vs X470) are the same silicon, right? Is there an SPI bus or something we can access to flash them into thinking they are the 4xx variants?


----------



## The Stilt

terranx said:


> The actual chipsets (B350 vs B450 and X370 vs X470) are the same silicon, right? Is there an SPI bus or something we can access to flash them into thinking they are the 4xx variants?


More or less the same silicon however it is a similar deal as with e.g. CPU or GPU variants: The same silicon however, the configuration made with fuses (which are immutable) differ.

Practically, the only real option would probably be using a very early AGESA version based bios, one of the first that support the chip.


----------



## jamarinas

The Stilt said:


> More or less the same silicon however it is a similar deal as with e.g. CPU or GPU variants: The same silicon however, the configuration made with fuses (which are immutable) differ.


So I'm guessing we need to somehow "bootstrap" the firmware to always think it is "operating" on the right parameters. Maybe either by firmware mod or something like a console modchip (with the BIOS chip).


----------



## 1devomer

The Stilt said:


> More or less the same silicon however it is a similar deal as with e.g. CPU or GPU variants: The same silicon however, the configuration made with fuses (which are immutable) differ.
> 
> Practically, the only real option would probably be using a very early AGESA version based bios, one of the first that support the chip.


This is what i was planning to do with my X370-F.

I noticed that the size of the initial X470-F bios, are the same as the X370-F ones, 16Mb.
So i could try to flash them, but they run an older version of the AGESA, than the one currently available for the X370-F.

I ordered and received a couple of WSON Winbond 32Meg 25Q256JWEQ, i thought to program it with a X470-F bios, just a bit older than the one i currently run on the X370-F.
Lift the VCC pin of the current 16Meg chip and solder on top the 32Meg bios, with a little switch for the VCC rail to be able to choose the chip, we will see how it goes.


----------



## jamarinas

1devomer said:


> This is what i was planning to do with my X370-F.
> 
> I noticed that the size of the initial X470-F bios, are the same as the X370-F ones, 16Mb.
> So i could try to flash them, but they run an older version of the AGESA, than the one currently available for the X370-F.
> 
> I ordered and received a couple of WSON Winbond 32Meg 25Q256JWEQ, i thought to program it with a X470-F bios, just a bit older than the one i currently run on the X370-F.
> Lift the VCC pin of the current 16Meg chip and solder on top the 32Meg bios, with a little switch for the VCC rail to be able to choose the chip, we will see how it goes.


I think you could do the same if you do something with the CS (Chip Select)/Slave Select pin.


----------



## 1devomer

jamarinas said:


> I think you could do the same if you do something with the CS (Chip Select)/Slave Select pin.


I have downloaded some laptops schematics, implementing the CS chips select.
I think one need an additional chip to be able to implement the chips select line.

But looking at the chip select schematics circuit, both SPI roms are wired in parallel.
So i suppose that the SPI signal should not degrade too much, if i just pigtail the new rom on top of the older one.
And feed the VCC rail to the rom i would like to power.

It avoids me unsoldering the old one, leaving the motherboard in its original state, if i wish to sell it.


----------



## jamarinas

1devomer said:


> I have downloaded some laptops schematics, implementing the CS chips select.
> I think one need an additional chip to be able to implement the chips select line.
> 
> But looking at the chip select schematics circuit, both SPI roms are wired in parallel.
> So i suppose that the SPI signal should not degrade too much, if i just pigtail the new rom on top of the older one.
> And feed the VCC rail to the rom i would like to power.
> 
> It avoids me unsoldering the old one, leaving the motherboard in its original state, if i wish to sell it.


Right. 

How did the testing went?


----------



## 1devomer

jamarinas said:


> Right.
> 
> How did the testing went?


I will start the testing this weekend.

I was in holidays and i spent some time cleaning and rebuilding my custom AIO watercooling.
I also finished lapping both cpu and AIO block, but i lost all the pictures i took of the assembly progress.

Unfortunately, the bios chips arrived a couple of day later, when i everything was already assembled.
My friend wanted to play BFV, got it for 1.5euro, so i put the bios and soldering aside, to be able to play with him.

The rig, H100 + ID 240vga + Orcus pump.









The bios chips, Winbond 25Q256JWEQ

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











I think this weekend i will start by flashing the initials revisions of the X470 bios, that were also 16Mb.
And i will prepare the new 32Mb chips with the same bios i'm using currently, but the 32Meg X470 version.


----------



## 1devomer

So, little follow up.

I started by building a new bios module, enclosing the chip into slow curing epoxy resin.
I used the SATA cable wiring as electrical connections, single core copper wire, to connect the bios chip.
Nb, the chips is a WinBond 25Q256JWEQ 1.8v 256Mb, WSON 8x6mm package.
Sorry for the potato pictures quality.








Dropped it into a crudely shaped mould and poured epoxy on top.








Here the result one day later, i planned to reuse the built-in motherboard programming header, hence i started to also disassemble an USB connector.
More on that later.








I then proceed to check if i could read this abomination, but unfortunately, the chip remained silent.
I tried all the Chinese versions of the CH341A software, tried with compiled windows10 version of Flashrom, nothing.
I grabbed an old laptop motherboard from my pile of junk/spare parts, the bios chip came up, recognized right away.








At this point, i was worried that the seller provided fake chips, even if these feel quite OG WinBond.
I threw the second chip onto the CH341A adapter PCB, crudely soldered it and proceeded by reading the chip.
This time, it got right away recognized, tho partially, the programmer sees the chip, but can't tell the brand, capacity, etc.
Note the burnt marks and the solder mask on the pcb, top-notch quality here, i barely brushed it with my iron.








Wondering why my moulded beauty didn't work, maybe the stress of the epoxy curing, alongside solid copper wires, damaged the thin connections.
Or i broke the soldering joints, when pouring the thing into the mould, dunno, but i was happy to have at least one working chip.
Still, i recovered the first chip and gave it a second chance, this time with less epoxy and stranded copper leads.








The second chance monstrosity, now reads fine, still not as strong i wanted, but good enough.
I have now two wired 32Meg bios chips, ready to be programmed.


----------



## 1devomer

I proceeded by erasing, blanking and writing the chip, with the various versions of the Chinese software.
Some couldn't read the chip properly, but most of them detected it, at least partially.
I thought i managed to program into, the Asus X470-F 5406 bios.








When i load the bios, i get this message.
I noticed that the Cap_to_Bin or UEFI Tool extracted image, are bigger than 32Mb.
And sure thing, the end of the blob, that must be written, is missing!








I will try again with Flashrom, because today, i read the chip again, but no avail, it is blank.
Dunno, maybe these aren't good, usually the software detected the old one pretty easily.
I flashed the own X370-F motherboard 1.8v SOIC bios, without issues.
And this is what i get, with an old version of Flashrom.








I will report how it goes, if this one isn't working, i will grab and try to compile the latest version, on my Debian laptop.
And, just for the sake of completeness, i tested the second chip, and sure enough, same flakiness.


----------



## 1devomer

So...

I kept working on the flash procedure for the WinBond 25Q256JWEQ 1.8v 256Mb, 32Meg chip.

I think i killed and/or fried one of the two chip, the one soldered to the CH341A adapter.
Initially, i thought it was working fine, but when i try to detect it more than once, the programmer get stuck on "IC not responding".
I reworked the joints, tried again, same thing, until it stopped being detected at all.
I soldered back to the adapter my working moulded beauty and gave the broken one a last chance, by soldering some leads onto.

As far as the software goes, i found some prebuild CH341A software packages, on the WinRaid Forum, uploaded by the user Lost_N_Bios.
Here is a screen of the software tools, one can find around, for the CH341A programmer.








It is true that one of many of these prebuild .rar packages, triggered Windows Defender, but the tools themselves are not.
I tried all of them, most of them detect the chip, can read/write, but only few are able to properly read the 32Meg address space.
Luckily, after a lot of time spent, i ended up finding a couple of them that seem to work with these new 256Mbit bios chips.








The last version of NeoProgrammer works the best, great tool, detect the chip right away, as belonging to the W25Q256JW 1.8v chip family, registers included.
Colibri seems to work as well, even if it does not recognize the chip, but can read the registers too.
The CH341A v1.1.1.32 too, detect the chip, read the registers and seems to support 256Mbit bios.
The registers description can be found in the datasheet attached below, here the S09 read-only register is flagged.
The CH341A does not support Quad SPI, luckily the flash can still operate in standard mode too.








I then proceeded by erasing, blanking and reading the chip with NeoProgrammer, before trying flashing, once again, the X470-F 5604 bios.








But unfortunately, the bios image size issues, arose again, the extracted UEFI .bin image is bigger than the chip size.
It is the first time i got this error, i don't know if the extraction procedure changed, but i remember that the extracted UEFI Tools .bin image, can be directly flashed into the chip.








I got the same error with all the 32Meg X470-F bios, very frustrated, i decided to flash the latest X570-F bios instead.
And sure enough, finally this time, the flash was successful, no errors given when loading the X570-F bios.
I read back the chip, compared it with the .bin hex file, and sure enough, the data is there at the right address.
Colibri seems to read the bios fine, but the CH431A v1.1.1.32 doesn't seem to work well, the data is all over the place.








To be sure, i disconnected the CH341A programmer and plugged it back into the motherboard rear usb port, instead of being plugged into the front usb panel.
I read the chip again, with NeoProgrammer and also with AsProgrammer, the latter doesn't recognize the chip, but can read, if the address range is provided beforehand.








OP SUCCESS!






TLDR
It seems that there is a way to read and write these new 256Mbit/32Mb 1.8v WinBond bios chips, using the CH341A programmer.
NeoProgrammer seems to be the way to go software, for the CH341A programmer.






Tho, can the bios gurus explain me, why i would flash the X570-F bios without issues, but i couldn't flash the X470-F.
And sure enough, the Cap_to_Bin X470-F image, is bigger than either the 33554432bytes of bios chip and the X570-F .bin image.








There are 2048 additional bytes added to the X470-F extracted .bin bios, ideas??!!!!


----------



## TMS

With hex editor remove first 1000h for 32Mb, (800h for 16Mb roms). After that your 5406 BIOS file should start with 55 aa 7f e9 29 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 and its size should be 33554432 bytes, open it with FD44Editor and add your unique MAC, UUID and S/N in respective fields and then save the result and flash it.
You can download newer CH341A software here:


----------



## Najenda

any hopes for gigabyte 300's for zen 3 ?


----------



## 1devomer

So...




TMS said:


> With hex editor remove first 1000h for 32Mb, (800h for 16Mb roms). After that your 5406 BIOS file should start with 55 aa 7f e9 29 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 and its size should be 33554432 bytes, open it with FD44Editor and add your unique MAC, UUID and S/N in respective fields and then save the result and flash it.
> You can download newer CH341A software here:


Thank you a lot for the tip, removing the first 1000h from the rom, with a Hex editor, did the trick.
Now, the .bin file fit the flash size, i was able to flash the X470-F 5604 bios successfully into the bios chip.

Before reading your message, i started walking through the bios hex file, before starting checking the modules structure with UEFI Tool.
When reading the hex file, there is some plain text describing the bios image composition, as you were suggesting.








Strangely, both the X370 and X570 rom images start with 55 aa 7f e9 29 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00, after being edited with the Cap_to_Bin tool.
When reading the X470-F hex file, i noticed that the CAP data are repeated twice instead, at the beginning of the file.
And sure thing, if i run twice Cap_to_Bin, on the same output .bin file, i end up with the right file size.








At this point i have mostly completed the project, the last part involves connecting the newly flashed bios, to the motherboard.
I have planned to reuse the programming header, that is widely available on nowadays motherboards.
The programming header is wired in parallel with the bios chip, each manufacturer have its own header pinout.








Remember the USB front panel connector, mentioned in my post above, i planned to reuse the individual dupont connectors pin, to hook up onto the programming header.
The USB and Audio female connectors can be disassembled easily, by lifting the small plastic tab, meanwhile pulling the lead, taking out a single female pin connector.
I soldered some leads and potted the second chip i was thinking to be faulty, it turned out working perfectly well, even after being abused.
The CH341A pcb adapter quality is awful, i noticed that a pad lifted when removing the bios chip from the pcb, and another one broke not so long after.
I proceeded by soldering the single USB dupont connectors to my third moulded beauty, both moulded chip are working, but this one is definitively stronger.








Proof of concept, once plugged onto the CH341A adapter pcb, ready to be programmed.








Here we are, everything is ready to be mounted onto the motherboard, as removable 32Meg bios chip!!
I can disable the motherboard resident bios chip, by cutting the VCC pin, with a very sharp knife.
When working on a bios chip soldered onto a motherboard, always take the power cord off and the CMOS battery out, beforehand.
If cut carefully where the pin bend, the pin can be easily soldered back, reverting the motherboard bios, to its original state.
Once the on-board bios disabled, i can hook up the newly made removable bios chip, to the motherboard bios programming header.
In this way, the system should boot from the newly installed bios, instead of the old on-board soldered chip.






I will start testing starting with the X470-F 5604 bios, i'm currently running the 5406 on my X370-F and i will report back the results.

Nb.i, i can't add my MAC address and MB info, the save button stay greyed out.
I also took the time to save my current bios with Afuefi64, same thing, no GbE data or version saved, the fields are blank.

Nb.ii, everything shown in this academic tutorial, has been realized with basic cheap tools and parts, commonly available almost everywhere.

Nb.iii, @TMS now the latest CH341A 1.43v version is able to read the chip, the 1.1.1.32v was not.
The CH341A 2.2.1.0v comes from NeoProgrammer, i suppose.


----------



## 1devomer

So...


I spent a lot of time flashing and booting different bios, without many results, unfortunately.

Instead of cutting the VCC pin, i managed to unsolder and lift the pin from the pad.
The rig is still fine, i boot onto the on-board bios, by jumpstarting the VCC pad against the lifted VCC pin, not sure how much the latter will last.

Here are the bios i tried:
-X370-F 5606 (16Meg) => Nothing.
-X470-F 5007 => CPU led light up, memory led light up, get stuck with both leds on.
-X470-F5406 => CPU led light up, memory led light up, get stuck with both leds on.
-X470-F 5809 => Nothing.
-X570-F 2802 => Nothing.

Dunno if the board is actually capable of taking a 32Meg bios chip, i mean, the 16Meg and 32Meg chip are quite similar, but the package.

Dunno if plugging the new bios into the header, when one is already soldered onto the board, is an issue.
Knowing how dual bios circuits are implemented, having a silent chip, should not bring down the SPI communication.

When i got the CPU+RAM led light up, i tried various ram slots combinations, i cleared the CMOS, unplugged the gpu, but nothing allowed the cpu to boot further.

Also, dunno why the OG X370-F bios didn't booted the cpu, i erased the chip before flashing it.
The bios blob begin and end where it should, the rest of the chip is blank FF.

Ideas??!


----------



## The Stilt

I'm not sure why the additional hassle, following should work as is, unless the piggyback flash configuration is causing problems.

Download the newest, correct bios file for the board.
Open it with a hex editor, delete the first 2048 bytes (800h, that is the capsule signature), go to the end of the file and add 16777216 bytes (1000000h) which will bring the bios to the correct size for a 256Mb (32MB flash).


----------



## 1devomer

So...




The Stilt said:


> I'm not sure why the additional hassle, following should work as is, unless the piggyback flash configuration is causing problems.
> 
> Download the newest, correct bios file for the board.
> Open it with a hex editor, delete the first 2048 bytes (800h, that is the capsule signature), go to the end of the file and add 16777216 bytes (1000000h) which will bring the bios to the correct size for a 256Mb (32MB flash).


I tried twice the latest X370-F bios, once writting on top of a blanked chip, the next 1000000h after the UEFI image were FF.
The second try, adding 00 to fill the rom with 1000000h, after the UEFI image.
No avail, the cpu fan don't spin, just slightly barely move, no debugging leds, no boot.

It is quite time-consuming, reading, erasing, blanking and programming the chip take at least 10min, 4.30min for programming alone.
Then, i was not sure to get the best connection, unfortunately i realized a bit late, that the motherboard programming header, is slightly smaller than the USB header.
Plugging the modded bios chip and verifying that there are no shorts, also take quite some time.








So i have decided to solder directly an extension header to the programming header, for easier chip reach and swap.
In retrospect, i should have simply modded a USB female to female header cable, removing each single dupont connectors and plugging them back in the right pin order.
I also added a small switch, that goes out the read case, to be able to power the on-board chip, when i want to boot my main bios, *the chip leg survived till now!*








Still no avail, the motherboard refuse to boot with the OG X370-F bios, it powers up only with the X470-F 4804/5007/5406(sometimes) bios, latter version or X570-F bios are not able to trigger up the board.
This is what i got, when it finally wakes up, with the X470-F 5007 bios, the cpu fans spin, the cpu led light up, then the ram led turn on, then nothing else.








At this point, i tried to fiddle with both bios altogether, when powering both bios at startup, the motherboard would not boot, same as with the other roms.
I tried to remove the add-on bios pins one by one, checking when the on-board chip, would be able to boot the board.
And sure enough, the motherboard don't like this configuration.
The add-on bios 5007 can turn on the board with the VCC, GND, DO, DI, CLK, CS pins connected, the RESET, WP pin are not essential.
I thought that the motherboard would not been bothered by a silent chip, still it seems to have an effect on the chip detection.
When implementing a dual chip solution, the chip are wired in parallel, but both chips are powered up and pulled up or down through the chip select, hold/resets pins.

I'm still really puzzled, why some bios can trigger the motherboard to boot, and others didn't.
The newer AMD/ASUS 32Meg bios, are nothing more than two stacked 16Meg images, each one having different cpu support.
I'm wondering if when the motherboard boot, it boots the first 16Meg image, where the is no Matisse support, instead of the second one including Matisse support.
Hence, getting stuck with the CPU + RAM leds on, if we assume that in this case, the motherboard successfully load the bios and was able to successfully initialize the cpu.

I have now wired both 32Meg bios chips and can try 2 bios at the time.








I suppose that the next step, would be to unsolder the on-board chip completely, but being my main test rig, i will follow this path when it will finally retire.
I found nobody that tried this mod, a lot of time spent, shorted some stuff in the process without killing everything, lots of soldering and finger blisters.
Fun project, the setup is ready for further testing, if some have ideas or want to provide modded bios to play with, why not, i'm opened to suggestions.


----------



## The Stilt

There has been at least two board that I know of, which have initially been using 16MB bios image despite having 32MB flash present on the system. In those cases there wasn't anything special with the bioses, they were simply FFh padded.

Because of that, I'd expect the original bios to work normally when flashed on a 32MB flash, given that the flash is properly installed.

Meanwhile nowadays, I don't expect ANY of the bioses for other chipset variants (400 or 500-series board) to allow the board even to post. Regardless if the board, outside of the chipset was 1:1 identical.


----------



## 1devomer

The Stilt said:


> There has been at least two board that I know of, which have initially been using 16MB bios image despite having 32MB flash present on the system. In those cases there wasn't anything special with the bioses, they were simply FFh padded.
> 
> Because of that, I'd expect the original bios to work normally when flashed on a 32MB flash, given that the flash is properly installed.
> 
> Meanwhile nowadays, I don't expect ANY of the bioses for other chipset variants (400 or 500-series board) to allow the board even to post. Regardless if the board, outside of the chipset was 1:1 identical.


Yeah, was worth at least a try, just as an academic exercise and maybe to be able to get more cpu control options.
I have no interest into going AMD in the future, i will leave the ship as soon i upgrade.

I also tried to flash an UEFI image, where the bios images are switched, the one at the end being first, but no avail, no boot, not even the CPU+RAM leds.
I spent a bit more time fiddling with the SPI connection, the on-board bios boots, if all the pins of the add-on bios are connected BUT the clock signal pin.
I tried to twist the data line leads, but no avail, i was getting the same behaviour when i was close to the board anyway, so maybe something bother the SPI clock signal.


----------



## 1devomer

So...


Fiddling with the SPI clock signal pin, playing around with both bios chip, powered altogether.
I ended up corrupting the main on-board bios chip, the rig would not post further than the Strix logo.
Luckily, having wired the programming header beforehand, i hooked up the programmer to the laptop, and flashed the X370-F 5604 bios.
Again, big shout-out to TTAV134, the NeoProgrammer developer, great tool, detected the WinBond 25Q128 bios right away.
The 5406 is the latest bios for the X370-F, that doesn't kill memory support and overclocking, the following bios revisions, kill mem/fclk OC, in my case.

Since everything was hooked up, i was still curious about what would happen, if i would flash the half 32Meg bios, coming from the X470-F UEFI image.
Asus AMD X470-F bios are composed by 2x16Meg bios images, with different cpu support, the 1st beginning at offset 1000h to 1001000h, the second from 1001000h to 2001000h.








I deleted the CAP Header, build 2 separate 16Meg bios images, and flashed them into the flash chip.
I started by flashing the 1st half of the X470-F 5406 UEFI image, big nothing, no boot, no led, no fan spin.
I then proceeded by flashing 2nd half of the X470-F 5406 UEFI image, got stuck, as usual, on CPU+RAM led on.
Which mean, at the end, that my piggyback moulded beauty, was at least partially working, it was able to load a bios and initialize the cpu.








I did the same for the X470-F 5809, just for the sake of completeness and as a last try before ending the project.
I straight flashed the 2nd half of the X470-F 5809 image, the 1st half doesn't have Matisse support, hence the motherboard staying completely silent.
To my surprise, the motherboard finally woke up from its slumber, booting with the ram led still turned on!








It prompts the RGB firmware update, which is broken when using this bios, i also lost the motherboard RGB lighting.
It continued to post as usual, prompting me that no keyboard were attached, i checked it was, which mean i also lost some USB ports.
I checked carefully, i lost 2 USB 2.0 rear ports, 2 other USB 3.0 rear ports and the front USB that i'm currently using.








It even managed to boot into windows, Micro$haft did its things, and installed new devices the 1st time i logged on.








I could reach windows, everything is working fine BUT the RGB, some USB ports, the memory support, the gpu stuck at 8X speed.
Unfortunately, it seems that the bios memory control is missing, loading anything lower than CAS18, would crash the board at boot.








In few words, as other X370 bios ports, these have an execrable memory stability, i cannot go easily past 3200Mhz, i can reach 3400Mhz with loose timings.
I haven't fiddled with the bios, i felt overwhelmed by all the new options, especially the one in the AMD overclocking menus.
Nevertheless, i finally got what i came for, the per CCX clock setting, that have been lacking on X370 for no reason, 3 years after Ryzen 3K launch!

Furthermore, i also tried to flash the following bios images:
-X470-F bios from the 4804 to the 5606 boots but get stuck on CPU+RAM led.
-X470-F bios from the 5809 to the 5861 boots fine to Windows BUT minus USB, minus RGB, minus memory support, minus pci-e 8X on the GPU .
-X570-F bios 1407 and 4021 boots but get stuck on RAM led.
-I didn't try to flash other ASUS bios, nor other brands bios.

As said previously, i'm not interested into upgrading to newer AMD cpu on old X370, i will go back to Intel, once i retire this test rig.
Tho, it truly deeply saddens me, that one have to go this far, just to be able to get the proper bios option support, that a 200e price tag overclocking Strix board deserve!


----------



## jamarinas

Hi, great work on testing a 32Meg BIOS chip upgrade for X370 motherboards!

In case you missed it, we do have a summarized list of BIOSes that crossflashes to Crosshair VI Hero (over at Crosshair IV Hero overclocking thread).









ASUS Crosshair VI Hero Crossflashing Database


ASUS C6H Crossflashing Database CROSSHAIR VI HERO Crossflashing Database SOURCE MOTHERBOARD,BIOS INFORMATION,FEATURE SUPPORT,OVERCLOCKING SUPPORT,CPU SUPPORT BRAND/CHIPSET,MODEL,SUPER I/O,AGESA,VERSION,SIZE,BOOT?,STORAGE,FANS,SENSORS,RESIZABLE BAR,CPU,MEMORY,Pre-ZEN (CZ/BR),ZEN (1000),ZEN/ZEN+ ...




docs.google.com







> Link to the other thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROG Crosshair VI overclocking thread
> 
> 
> I think x370 is still blocked for new agesa after 1.0.8.0 if I remember correctly. Let us know It is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


Also, if you want Zen 3 support, I think 5821 should be the last BIOS to work. It has 1.1.8/9.0 which was not locked by AMD. Though 1.2.0.0++ should work with Zen1/+/2.


----------



## 1devomer

So...



jamarinas said:


> Hi, great work on testing a 32Meg BIOS chip upgrade for X370 motherboards!
> 
> In case you missed it, we do have a summarized list of BIOSes that crossflashes to Crosshair VI Hero (over at Crosshair IV Hero overclocking thread).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS Crosshair VI Hero Crossflashing Database
> 
> 
> ASUS C6H Crossflashing Database CROSSHAIR VI HERO Crossflashing Database SOURCE MOTHERBOARD,BIOS INFORMATION,FEATURE SUPPORT,OVERCLOCKING SUPPORT,CPU SUPPORT BRAND/CHIPSET,MODEL,SUPER I/O,AGESA,VERSION,SIZE,BOOT?,STORAGE,FANS,SENSORS,RESIZABLE BAR,CPU,MEMORY,Pre-ZEN (CZ/BR),ZEN (1000),ZEN/ZEN+ ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if you want Zen 3 support, I think 5821 should be the last BIOS to work. It has 1.1.8/9.0 which was not locked by AMD. Though 1.2.0.0++ should work with Zen1/+/2.


Thank you a lot, i lurked through the cross-flashing posts, but missed the spreadsheet.

Looking at the sheet, it seems that the ram control is a common issue, alongside getting 8X pci-e on the 1st gpu slot, as i did.
Maybe the pci-e slot tree was revised for the X470 boards, getting it closer to the cpu for pci-e Gen4 purposes.

I looked at the ram issues a bit closer, i thought it was related to memory layout profiles missing for the X370 boards, causing instability and the RAM led to light up.
I checked the ram voltage on the board, to my surprise, i found out it is capped to 1.2v, the VRM ram controller bios management is broken, when using the X470-F 1.2.0.0 bios.
Truth is, Asus replaced the Richtek single phase ram controller on the X470-F by an Upi controller, which could explain the lack of voltage control and the ram led lit up.

So i tried to flash the Prime X470 Pro bios, that ships with the same Richtek VRM ram controller, as usual, i tried to flash both the old and the newer AGESA versions.
The old AGESA get stuck at boot with the usual ram led lit up, the latter versions boots with the ram led lit, but lack ram voltage control.
So it has nothing to do with the VRM controller itself, the AGESA locks the VRM ram controller at a low voltage, effectively disabling memory tuning.
I wonder if Asus switched from a no boot on earlier AGESA, to a boot with locked ram on the latter ones, due to the number of users ending with a dead board after cross-flashing.
I did not try to switch my gpu in the second slot, to check if it would be recognized as 16X, unfortunately the 1st X370-F pci-e slot, becomes a 8X slot when flashing the X470 bios

The memory issue could be solved in two ways, either patching the bios with the old X370 MCU firmware, to restore the memory voltage control.
Either hard mod the VRM controller, to bypass the 1.2v lock, imposed on the memory by the AGESA firmware.
The single phase VRM controllers are pretty simple, the motherboard sets the memory voltage by changing the controller REFIN resistance.
On can either hook up a pot on the REFIN controller pin, or directly on the voltage control FB pin, or even play with the FB resistance network values, to restore the desired memory voltage.
*







*

Anyway, i'm back to the OG X370-F _lacklustre options_ bios for now, luckily i took pictures of my bios settings, so i could revert to my stable daily oc, without too much trouble.
Running 3800Mhz/C16/1T/1:1 on a R53600, my b-die are not binned well enough, to be able to pass anything bellow C18 with 1.2v. 
I'm not sure that the old MCU firmware can be easily extracted and injected into the AGESA 1.2.0.0, pretty sure the keys or signatures would not match.
The VRM controller mod would be the easiest way to recover one of the most vital board functions, memory voltage tuning.
Unfortunately, i'm working on a water-cooled assembled rig, the probing and soldering job are not easy as on an open bench, but i will try to look further into the VRM controller voltmod.


----------



## jamarinas

1devomer said:


> So...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you a lot, i lurked through the cross-flashing posts, but missed the spreadsheet.
> 
> Looking at the sheet, it seems that the ram control is a common issue, alongside getting 8X pci-e on the 1st gpu slot, as i did.
> Maybe the pci-e slot tree was revised for the X470 boards, getting it closer to the cpu for pci-e Gen4 purposes.
> 
> I looked at the ram issues a bit closer, i thought it was related to memory layout profiles missing for the X370 boards, causing instability and the RAM led to light up.
> I checked the ram voltage on the board, to my surprise, i found out it is capped to 1.2v, the VRM ram controller bios management is broken, when using the X470-F 1.2.0.0 bios.
> Truth is, Asus replaced the Richtek single phase ram controller on the X470-F by an Upi controller, which could explain the lack of voltage control and the ram led lit up.
> 
> So i tried to flash the Prime X470 Pro bios, that ships with the same Richtek VRM ram controller, as usual, i tried to flash both the old and the newer AGESA versions.
> The old AGESA get stuck at boot with the usual ram led lit up, the latter versions boots with the ram led lit, but lack ram voltage control.
> So it has nothing to do with the VRM controller itself, the AGESA locks the VRM ram controller at a low voltage, effectively disabling memory tuning.
> I wonder if Asus switched from a no boot on earlier AGESA, to a boot with locked ram on the latter ones, due to the number of users ending with a dead board after cross-flashing.
> I did not try to switch my gpu in the second slot, to check if it would be recognized as 16X, unfortunately the 1st X370-F pci-e slot, becomes a 8X slot when flashing the X470 bios
> 
> The memory issue could be solved in two ways, either patching the bios with the old X370 MCU firmware, to restore the memory voltage control.
> Either hard mod the VRM controller, to bypass the 1.2v lock, imposed on the memory by the AGESA firmware.
> The single phase VRM controllers are pretty simple, the motherboard sets the memory voltage by changing the controller REFIN resistance.
> On can either hook up a pot on the REFIN controller pin, or directly on the voltage control FB pin, or even play with the FB resistance network values, to restore the desired memory voltage.
> *
> View attachment 2524781
> *
> 
> Anyway, i'm back to the OG X370-F _lacklustre options_ bios for now, luckily i took pictures of my bios settings, so i could revert to my stable daily oc, without too much trouble.
> Running 3800Mhz/C16/1T/1:1 on a R53600, my b-die are not binned well enough, to be able to pass anything bellow C18 with 1.2v.
> I'm not sure that the old MCU firmware can be easily extracted and injected into the AGESA 1.2.0.0, pretty sure the keys or signatures would not match.
> The VRM controller mod would be the easiest way to recover one of the most vital board functions, memory voltage tuning.
> Unfortunately, i'm working on a water-cooled assembled rig, the probing and soldering job are not easy as on an open bench, but i will try to look further into the VRM controller voltmod.


Hi, yeah we tried that as well. We transplanted some UEFI modules here and there to get the voltages and fans detected (SuperIO), but we didn't get that thing to work. I don't know, maybe some other people here have an idea. 

I posted some theoretical cheat also for the C6H for the memory. Similar to your suggestion.


----------



## 1devomer

So...



jamarinas said:


> Hi, yeah we tried that as well. We transplanted some UEFI modules here and there to get the voltages and fans detected (SuperIO), but we didn't get that thing to work. I don't know, maybe some other people here have an idea.
> 
> I posted some theoretical cheat also for the C6H for the memory. Similar to your suggestion.


Yeah i saw your post in the C6H thread, so went ahead volt-modding the memory VRM controller.
Long story short, i killed the cpu in the process, the cpu memory controller now read 0 Ohms to ground.

I have all the pictures and can detail how to implement the volt-mod, which per se, works fine!
BUT the cpu begins to behaves heretically, once one begin to change the memory voltage, at boot!!

I started by retro-engineering the controller voltage control, implemented around the FB pin.
In retrospect, maybe volt-modding directly the REFIN pin, would have been easier and wiser.

I tested if the volt-mod would work, using a pencil onto the resistor, to decrease its resistance value.
The default 1.198v jumped to 1.219V, meaning that the controller responded to the resistance change, by upping the memory voltage.

Then, i have gone through a wild rollercoaster of strange issues, when trying to push the default voltage above 1.280v.
The cpu would not boot, the power led would flicker, staying a couple of second on, then shutting down again.
I couldn't flash a X470 bios, because i never got past the point, of having the volt-mod and the cpu behave properly!
I couldn't get the 1.2v default memory voltage set to 1.3v, ready to be flashed to a X470 1.2v memory locked bios.

I did the volt-mod 3 times, the VRM memory controller location on the pcb didn't helped the soldering job, neither.
The first time it went really well, but i remove it because it did not understood, right the way, that the cpu would be so sensible to memory voltage changes, at boot.

The second try, i removed a resistor in the process without noticing, when soldering the mod wire.
Boot was fine, but as soon as i started playing with the voltage, the cpu would not boot or stay on only for a couple of minutes.
I noticed the missing resistor and promptly replaced it, with another one of the same value, i salvaged.

At this point, when soldering the mod wire for the third time, i removed the last resistor of the FB circuit, before going to ground.
And replaced it with my variable resistor going directly to ground.
Deadly mistake, i did not thought that my pot could go far bellow, the original 360 Ohms value.

Once again, it booted, everything fine, loaded XMP at 1.35v, but i noticed that the real voltage of 1.23v, was way lower than what the bios reported.
I proceeded by adjusting the voltage back to the bios reference value, i setup to 1.4v in the bios.
The last time, it posted fine into windows, the real voltage was almost spot on 1.365v.
I kept adjusting the variable resistor voltage, until it matched the bios value and got too low on the pot.
Sending my regards, alongside 2.0v or more into the cpu memory controller, effectively killing the cpu and four days of work. 🙃

This is finally the end of my adventure alongside AMD, after 3 years, i guess.
Unfortunately, i couldn't even really try the volt-mod, on a X470 memory locked bios.
I didn't expected the cpu to become crazy, with the memory voltage at boot.







TLDR
-The 32Meg WSON flash chips can be read and programmed with the CH341A.
-Adding a 32Meg flash chip to the board, connected through the bios programing header works.
-The ASUS 32Meg X470 bios are composed by 2 16MB images, with different cpu support.
-Flashing the image carrying the OLD AGESA on the X370-F output a RAM+CPU led on, no boot, memory voltage 1.089v.
-Flashing the image carrying the NEW AGESA on the X370-F output a RAM led on, yes boot, memory voltage locked 1.198v.
-A light safe volt-mod is possible, by penciling onto the terminal resistor of the FB voltage balancing circuit.
-A light volt-mod can be useful to up a bit the memory voltage, on the already working cross-flashed boards or the Taichi.
-Volt-modding with a pot becomes quite difficult, it can't be viewed as an easy way to run updated AGESA version, with memory voltage control.
-Moreover, it seems that the cpu checks very carefully the memory voltage at boot, guess that how the AGESA, memory training work!
-RIP my 3600 memory controller, you did very well, far far better than the lackluster cores.


----------



## 1devomer

Here is the pencil and variable resistor memory volt-mod on a X370-F, to be able to get memory control on the newer AGESA 1.2.0.0 locked memory versions.

This volt-mod works by tricking the controller FB pin monitoring the VRM voltage, that the output voltage is too low.
Hence, the controller will try to compensate the voltage drop increasing the output voltage, effectively adding an offset, on top of the default voltage.
Here is the output voltage formula.








Where Rfb1 and Rfb2 build a resistor voltage divider connected to the FB pin.
So *increasing the value Rfb1* or* decreasing the value of Rfb2* will increase VRM voltage output.
To decrease or increase the voltage, one can solder a variable resistor in parallel with Rfb1 or Rfb2.
Usually, one will solder a variable resistor in parallel to Rfb2 because it goes to ground, which is easier to solder.
*One can also pencil the Rfb2 resistor, to drop a bit its resistance and increase safely a bit the memory voltage.







*
Here what it looks like on the X370-F.
*







*
Here some pictures of the mod i have done, unfortunately the cpu is pretty sensible to the controller input FB pin resistance.
One can solder a pot in parallel with the Rfb2 360 Ohms resistor, 10K Ohms pot should do the trick, if one apply the parallel resistor calculation formula.
This was my first try.








Here the default 1.2v voltage bumped to 1.259v, after a little fight with the cpu, to make it post.








The second try, you can notice that the 10 Ohms resistor is missing, i removed it inadvertently when soldering, i replace it later on.
I had to fight with the cpu, but eventually, made it post and run into windows and benchmarks fine, but it would shut down after a 3 or 4 minutes.








And the third attempt, where i made the deadly mistake to remove the Rfb2 360 Ohms resistance, soldering directly the pot before going to ground.
The pc booted fine, benched into windows fine, unfortunately i pushed the pot too low i think, and sent too much voltage to the memory controller, killing the cpu.
Not having the last 360 Ohms resistor as safeguard was a huge mistake, but on the other hand, the cpu was finally cooperating willingly to memory voltage changes.














Hope this can be useful to other modders that seek to unlock the memory voltage on newer crossflashed locked AGESA patch.
If interested, we can open another thread to retro-engineer the memory voltage control of other board for the pencil mod.
Penciling a resistor is pretty safe, can be removed easily, and can add 0.2/0.3v, maybe more, to the locked 1.2v memory voltage.
I did my tester job and leave the rest to other that are willing to pursue this route, if any, i will not go further, since the cpu died and i have no plans to replace it.
The whole tutorial has educative and academic purposes only, it is destined to testers, i'm not responsible for the damage one can cause to its own hardware.


----------



## jamarinas

Wow. Great work! 

As a safeguard, I usually include a resistor in series/parallel to the Vr to prevent it from going really low.

But yeah, with that and a little tweaking, we can theoretically run 1.35v memory modules on crossflashed m/bs.


----------



## 1devomer

jamarinas said:


> Wow. Great work!
> 
> As a safeguard, I usually include a resistor in series/parallel to the Vr to prevent it from going really low.
> 
> But yeah, with that and a little tweaking, we can theoretically run 1.35v memory modules on crossflashed m/bs.


Yeah, the Vr i used was not the best fitted for the job, i admit, the usual blue one multi-turn would have been more adapted.
It requires more testing, to check if when using a suited and more precise multi-turn Vr, the cpu behaves more decently and doesn't lock himself at boot.


----------



## jamarinas

1devomer said:


> Yeah, i Vr was not the best fitted to the job, i admit, the usual blue one, multi-turn would have more adapted.
> It requires more testing, to check if using a suited and more precise multi-turn Vr, the cpu behaves more decently and doesn't lock himsefl at boot.


Yup! The Bourns 10k/50k multi-turn Vr.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Professional engneers that design and build my PC
Updates and or creates a new version up to once every day

100% for free complementry
I get sent a new PC once every 1 - 30 days
Entire PC designed and built inside CPU manufactures for the top secret military use

Hand solder wires flying to update bios or modify
Thats not top secret millitary equipment


----------



## pablodls

hi. posted this bs on reddit and got nuked to hell. 
*it possible to flash a PRIME B550M-K bios to a RIME B450M-A?*



__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/qffqbq

helps?


----------



## The Stilt

pablodls said:


> hi. posted this bs on reddit and got nuked to hell.
> *it possible to flash a PRIME B550M-K bios to a RIME B450M-A?*
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/qffqbq
> 
> helps?


Unless a brick is what you want, forget about it.
The layout is totally different, as is stuff like SuperIO.

Even if the board would somehow post with B550 bios, even the non-trivial functionality would be highly compromised, at the very least.


----------



## pablodls

The Stilt said:


> Unless a brick is what you want, forget about it.
> The layout is totally different, as is stuff like SuperIO.
> 
> Even if the board would somehow post with B550 bios, even the non-trivial functionality would be highly compromised, at the very least.


so... there is absolutely no way??? i wonder how asus / giga managed to do it the first time


----------



## cbobk

The Stilt said:


> Unless a brick is what you want, forget about it.
> The layout is totally different, as is stuff like SuperIO.
> 
> Even if the board would somehow post with B550 bios, even the non-trivial functionality would be highly compromised, at the very least.


What about MSI Gaming Plus X370 and flash the MSI Gaming Plus X470 BIOS onto it, will it work? Not sure how similar these two boards are.


----------



## jamarinas

You can try if you have an SPI BIOS programmer so you always have the option to full flash the SPI chip back to the original BIOS. There is a thread here, the ASUS Crosshair 6 Hero community doing just that, flashing an ASRock B450-F BIOS for Zen 3. 

I've seen also an ASRock AB350M Pro4 getting some B450MPro4 (-F/R2.0) BIOS and working with Zen 3 (limited to AGESA 1.1.0.0 since AMD locked it on newer ones). Not sure about the other boards. 

Update: it seems that some Gigabyte A320 boards got Zen 3 compatibilities on AGESA 1.2.0.3.


----------



## cbobk

jamarinas said:


> You can try if you have an SPI BIOS programmer so you always have the option to full flash the SPI chip back to the original BIOS. There is a thread here, the ASUS Crosshair 6 Hero community doing just that, flashing an ASRock B450-F BIOS for Zen 3.


Interesting , these SPI BIOS programmer are cheap. Can you flash without removing/unsoldering the BIOS chip from the motherboard? I'm up for some tinkering as long as there is a path to reverse!


----------



## jamarinas

cbobk said:


> Interesting , these SPI BIOS programmer are cheap. Can you flash without removing/unsoldering the BIOS chip from the motherboard? I'm up for some tinkering as long as there is a path to reverse!


You can use the SOIC-8 clip or some make shift/DIY debug wire to the recovery pins on some motherboards. You may need to purchase a 1.8V level adapter as well since some UEFI SPI chips are operating on 1.8V logic.

Note that some boards have write protect jumpers and might not flash/erase unless some jumpers are moved. 

I, myself, am using EZP2019+. Some are using CH341 BIOS programmer. I think you can also make your own using an Arduino.


----------



## jamarinas

Oh yeah, RAM voltage tweaking might not work properly. Voltage and Fan monitoring might not work at all (including RGB) 

[emoji1744]


----------



## 1devomer

pablodls said:


> so... there is absolutely no way??? i wonder how asus / giga managed to do it the first time





jamarinas said:


> Oh yeah, RAM voltage tweaking might not work properly. Voltage and Fan monitoring might not work at all (including RGB)
> 
> [emoji1744]


Here are the pictures of both boards.



















The upper part of both motherboards is similar and implements similar components.
The lower part tho, have been slightly modified, this includes:
-the bios chip.
-the NVME SSD lanes.
-The embedded controller changed from an ITE to a NuvoTon.
-Minor changes to the TPM, SATA, USB 3.1.

Furthermore, you can't simply download and flash an ASUS B550 bios as it is.
You need first to extract the 16MB bios, with the right cpu support, from the B550 32MB bios image, as described in the previous pages.
And then flash the bios with an external programmer, as it has been advised by the posts above.

Chances are it could work, but you would get some features disabled.
Worst-case scenario, the board doesn't boot, something easily recoverable with the programmer.
I would not advise trying this kind of mods, without getting a simple CH341A programmer, with the clips and the 1.8v bios adapter, beforehand.


----------



## pablodls

thanks, i dont mind some removed features ( amd already does that) they don't seem to be that different, same Combo AM4 v21.2.0.3C on both motherboards... but i dont have the skills and know-how to pull this, the best i can achieve is to dowgrade


----------



## 1devomer

pablodls said:


> thanks, i dont mind some removed features ( amd already does that) they don't seem to be that different, same Combo AM4 v21.2.0.3C on both motherboards... but i dont have the skills and know-how to pull this, the best i can achieve is to dowgrade


There is nothing hard, but one thing you should get, if you want to try the cross-flashing mods, even in the future, is to get a CH341A programmer.
You don't want to mess with your motherboard, possibly bricking it, just to get a pci-e gen4, without having a plan to recover it.


----------



## pablodls

PRIME B550M-A | Tarjetas Madre | ASUS Latinoamérica this looks the same, and yep https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/edit#gid=2112472504


----------



## megax05

are the modified bios are compatible with zen 3 cpus?
I have the MSI X370 pro gaming carbon and thinking of upgrading to the latest AMD cpus


----------



## tcclaviger

Perhaps I missed it. What does the x370 C6E modded bios provide different from latest Asus release?
Would be euphoric to go back to T topology and the other fun stuff the C6E has!


----------



## AugeK

The Stilt said:


> I can do the ASRock bioses if you give me the links.


Max I ask you to modify AGESA of ASRock AB350 Pro4 to support Ryzen 5xxx?
I would accept a sacrifice of 1xxx CPU as I am using a 2600 actually.
Please find latest BIOS here: https://download.asrock.com/BIOS/AM4/AB350M Pro4(6.60)ROM.zip

Thanks in advance


----------



## The Stilt

AugeK said:


> Max I ask you to modify AGESA of ASRock AB350 Pro4 to support Ryzen 5xxx?
> I would accept a sacrifice of 1xxx CPU as I am using a 2600 actually.
> Please find latest BIOS here: https://download.asrock.com/BIOS/AM4/AB350M Pro4(6.60)ROM.zip
> 
> Thanks in advance


Modifying the bios to include 5000-series support simply isn't possible.
I don't know if an unofficial build with 5000-series ASRock themselves released a long ago is available for this board however, either that or cross-flashing is the only option.


----------



## AugeK

Thanks for the quick reply.
What a pity. Just thought it's was not so hard to do as Gigabyte and Asus added such support to some of their A320 boards.


----------



## jamarinas

AugeK said:


> Max I ask you to modify AGESA of ASRock AB350 Pro4 to support Ryzen 5xxx?
> I would accept a sacrifice of 1xxx CPU as I am using a 2600 actually.
> Please find latest BIOS here: https://download.asrock.com/BIOS/AM4/AB350M Pro4(6.60)ROM.zip
> 
> Thanks in advance


AB350M Pro4 (at least, the M(ATX) version, that I have) does accept the X370M Pro4 BIOS as well as the B450M Pro4-F (and non-F, I think). All of them have AGESA 1.1.0.0 that accepts Zen 3 without the chipset lock. You'll lose fan control though. 

There's a forum post somewhere about this motherboard.


----------



## AugeK

Have seen these posts, thanks.
My general idea was to stay to genuine as close as possible but I will consider this option


----------



## jamarinas

AugeK said:


> Have seen these posts, thanks.
> My general idea was to stay to genuine as close as possible but I will consider this option


I think it has the same PCB as the X370 Pro4. Well, if that helps. Going to the B450 route gives you 1 (UEFI) with Zen 3 support and many ones (with chipset lock) with newer AGESAs (1.2.0.x ++).


----------



## AugeK

So you say I should use one older than 1.2xx?


----------



## jamarinas

AugeK said:


> So you say I should use one older than 1.2xx?


No. > 1.1.0.0 means no Zen 3. So if you use < Zen 3, 1.2.0.x should boot. But again it's a risk. I have an SPI programmer so no risk there and I can full flash the BIOS chip directly.


----------



## AugeK

Ahh, got it now.
Thanks!


----------



## jamarinas

AugeK said:


> Ahh, got it now.
> Thanks!


And you can use AMIBCP (v5?) to change the board info in the BIOS to AB350 Pro4.


----------



## NikeFreak

can bios mod for the board strix-x370-f-gaming ?


----------



## jamarinas

1devomer said:


> So...
> 
> 
> Fiddling with the SPI clock signal pin, playing around with both bios chip, powered altogether.
> I ended up corrupting the main on-board bios chip, the rig would not post further than the Strix logo.
> Luckily, having wired the programming header beforehand, i hooked up the programmer to the laptop, and flashed the X370-F 5604 bios.
> Again, big shout-out to TTAV134, the NeoProgrammer developer, great tool, detected the WinBond 25Q128 bios right away.
> The 5406 is the latest bios for the X370-F, that doesn't kill memory support and overclocking, the following bios revisions, kill mem/fclk OC, in my case.
> 
> Since everything was hooked up, i was still curious about what would happen, if i would flash the half 32Meg bios, coming from the X470-F UEFI image.
> Asus AMD X470-F bios are composed by 2x16Meg bios images, with different cpu support, the 1st beginning at offset 1000h to 1001000h, the second from 1001000h to 2001000h.
> View attachment 2524705
> 
> I deleted the CAP Header, build 2 separate 16Meg bios images, and flashed them into the flash chip.
> I started by flashing the 1st half of the X470-F 5406 UEFI image, big nothing, no boot, no led, no fan spin.
> I then proceeded by flashing 2nd half of the X470-F 5406 UEFI image, got stuck, as usual, on CPU+RAM led on.
> Which mean, at the end, that my piggyback moulded beauty, was at least partially working, it was able to load a bios and initialize the cpu.
> View attachment 2524709
> 
> I did the same for the X470-F 5809, just for the sake of completeness and as a last try before ending the project.
> I straight flashed the 2nd half of the X470-F 5809 image, the 1st half doesn't have Matisse support, hence the motherboard staying completely silent.
> To my surprise, the motherboard finally woke up from its slumber, booting with the ram led still turned on!
> View attachment 2524706
> 
> It prompts the RGB firmware update, which is broken when using this bios, i also lost the motherboard RGB lighting.
> It continued to post as usual, prompting me that no keyboard were attached, i checked it was, which mean i also lost some USB ports.
> I checked carefully, i lost 2 USB 2.0 rear ports, 2 other USB 3.0 rear ports and the front USB that i'm currently using.
> View attachment 2524707
> 
> It even managed to boot into windows, Micro$haft did its things, and installed new devices the 1st time i logged on.
> View attachment 2524708
> 
> I could reach windows, everything is working fine BUT the RGB, some USB ports, the memory support, the gpu stuck at 8X speed.
> Unfortunately, it seems that the bios memory control is missing, loading anything lower than CAS18, would crash the board at boot.
> View attachment 2524710
> 
> In few words, as other X370 bios ports, these have an execrable memory stability, i cannot go easily past 3200Mhz, i can reach 3400Mhz with loose timings.
> I haven't fiddled with the bios, i felt overwhelmed by all the new options, especially the one in the AMD overclocking menus.
> Nevertheless, i finally got what i came for, the per CCX clock setting, that have been lacking on X370 for no reason, 3 years after Ryzen 3K launch!
> 
> Furthermore, i also tried to flash the following bios images:
> -X470-F bios from the 4804 to the 5606 boots but get stuck on CPU+RAM led.
> -X470-F bios from the 5809 to the 5861 boots fine to Windows BUT minus USB, minus RGB, minus memory support, minus pci-e 8X on the GPU .
> -X570-F bios 1407 and 4021 boots but get stuck on RAM led.
> -I didn't try to flash other ASUS bios, nor other brands bios.
> 
> As said previously, i'm not interested into upgrading to newer AMD cpu on old X370, i will go back to Intel, once i retire this test rig.
> Tho, it truly deeply saddens me, that one have to go this far, just to be able to get the proper bios option support, that a 200e price tag overclocking Strix board deserve!


Go check his work.


----------



## Ryzäään

Hi there,
i have got a question and maybe someone could help me. I´m sitting here with an asus gl702zc laptop. This machine is using a desktop ryzen amd 5 1600 cpu. It´s socketed so you can switch to other 65w cpu´s. The chipset on the mainboard is a b350. Howerer, asus did only allowed us to use 1st gen ryzen cpu´s. My question is now, is it possible to inject the desired informations into the bios so that zen+ cpu´s will work? For example a ryzen 5 2600 or 5 3600 or other 65w cpu´s? I have a spi programmer to programm my bios, an already modded bios is working with enhanced menu´s in my laptop. It would be so great to make a bigger cpu suport into this machine. Can somebody help me with this?


----------



## The Stilt

Ryzäään said:


> Hi there,
> i have got a question and maybe someone could help me. I´m sitting here with an asus gl702zc laptop. This machine is using a desktop ryzen amd 5 1600 cpu. It´s socketed so you can switch to other 65w cpu´s. The chipset on the mainboard is a b350. Howerer, asus did only allowed us to use 1st gen ryzen cpu´s. My question is now, is it possible to inject the desired informations into the bios so that zen+ cpu´s will work? For example a ryzen 5 2600 or 5 3600 or other 65w cpu´s? I have a spi programmer to programm my bios, an already modded bios is working with enhanced menu´s in my laptop. It would be so great to make a bigger cpu suport into this machine. Can somebody help me with this?


Sure, firmware wise adding support for the Pinnacle Ridge CPUs wouldn't be a problem, and this time around there is most likely even ample room for it.
Even if the firmwares would be added, the bios would still be missing all of Pinnacle Ridge specific AGESA UEFI code (that is the majority).

So the real options are: Asking ASUS to provide such bios or cross-flashing, both quite unlikely to happen IMO


----------



## Ryzäään

I have asked in the asus forums for support. To say here it in short form: NO! They will never make a bios update because, it´s such an old laptop, eol, slow gfx (rx580) bla, bla, bla. It´s a shame how companies make high end products life so short.
Anyway, i tested a crossflash two weeks ago, using an asus prime b350-k bios. It´s a micro atx desktop mobo, similar with the mobo from the gl702zc laptop. But with this bios, the laptop was completely dead, no response, no charging, no lights. What do you mean, should i try to use a bios from another asus laptop with newer ryzen cpu? I thought it would be possible to take agesa/cpu informations from a desktop bios and add or replace it into the gl702zc bios. But i realize slowly that this never will happen.


----------



## The Stilt

Ryzäään said:


> I have asked in the asus forums for support. To say here it in short form: NO! They will never make a bios update because, it´s such an old laptop, eol, slow gfx (rx580) bla, bla, bla. It´s a shame how companies make high end products life so short.
> Anyway, i tested a crossflash two weeks ago, using an asus prime b350-k bios. It´s a micro atx desktop mobo, similar with the mobo from the gl702zc laptop. But with this bios, the laptop was completely dead, no response, no charging, no lights. What do you mean, should i try to use a bios from another asus laptop with newer ryzen cpu? I thought it would be possible to take agesa/cpu informations from a desktop bios and add or replace it into the gl702zc bios. But i realize slowly that this never will happen.


Laptops tend to rely heavily on embedded controllers, so crossflashing with a normal motherboard bios is extremely unlikely to work at all.
Frankly, the chances of succeeding are so slim that if it was my laptop, I'd probably sell it when it still has some monetary value left.


----------



## bukva

does any one know if its possible to crossflash to support ZEN 3:

biostar B350GTN?









Best Gaming Motherboards Recommend, Computer Components Manufacturers


Best gaming motherboards recommend - BIOSTAR. Computer components manufacturers provide INTEL AMD sockets, various INTEL motherboards, etc.



www.biostar.com.tw





thank you


----------



## 1devomer

Ryzäään said:


> I have asked in the asus forums for support. To say here it in short form: NO! They will never make a bios update because, it´s such an old laptop, eol, slow gfx (rx580) bla, bla, bla. It´s a shame how companies make high end products life so short.
> Anyway, i tested a crossflash two weeks ago, using an asus prime b350-k bios. It´s a micro atx desktop mobo, similar with the mobo from the gl702zc laptop. But with this bios, the laptop was completely dead, no response, no charging, no lights. What do you mean, should i try to use a bios from another asus laptop with newer ryzen cpu? I thought it would be possible to take agesa/cpu informations from a desktop bios and add or replace it into the gl702zc bios. But i realize slowly that this never will happen.


You can also try to ask on the WinRaid forum, they are more specialized into this kind of bios stuff.

Another option is to find the same laptop model, with similar hardware, motherboard and an upgraded cpu.
You would get more chances with a laptop motherboard bios, instead of a desktop motherboard bios.


----------



## 1devomer

bukva said:


> does any one know if its possible to crossflash to support ZEN 3:
> 
> biostar B350GTN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Gaming Motherboards Recommend, Computer Components Manufacturers
> 
> 
> Best gaming motherboards recommend - BIOSTAR. Computer components manufacturers provide INTEL AMD sockets, various INTEL motherboards, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> www.biostar.com.tw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you


You can check this Google table and also ask in this thread.


----------



## PJVol

I'm searching for the RAA229004 datasheet.
Can I get some help over here?


----------



## 1devomer

PJVol said:


> I'm searching for the RAA229004 datasheet.
> Can I get some help over here?


The Renesas RAA229004 8 Phases controller datasheet is not publicly available, not to my knowledge.
Not sure, but i suppose this is a rebranded part, designed for AMD motherboard usage in mind.

Digging a bit, it turns out that the RAA229004 controller use the same HWmon driver as the ISL68137, check here.
In fact, the RAA229004 uses the _raa_dmpvr2_2rail_ sysfs attributes, which are pretty close to the basic ISL68137 sysfs attributes.

The ISL68137 is 7 Phases controller, i suppose that the RAA229004 will be pretty close to the former, as an updated version of the old Intersil parts.

You can find the ISL68137 datasheet bellow, it is a good start if you want to look at the controller specs.


----------



## PJVol

1devomer said:


> Digging a bit, it turns out that the RAA229004 controller use the same HWmon driver as the ISL68137, check here.
> In fact, the RAA229004 uses the _raa_dmpvr2_2rail_ sysfs attributes, which are pretty close to the basic ISL68137 sysfs attributes.


Thanks, have read it before.


1devomer said:


> Not sure, but i suppose this is a rebranded part, designed for AMD motherboard usage in mind.


Don't think it's rebranded, but some kind of agreement seem to exist between amd and renesas to put RAA229xxx specs under NDA.


----------



## PJVol

Dp


----------



## 1devomer

PJVol said:


> Thanks, have read it before.
> 
> Don't think it's rebranded, but some kind of agreement seem to exist between amd and renesas to put RAA229xxx specs under NDA.


You are right i should have been more accurate, _rebranded _in a sense of Intersil products being merged into the Renesas chip catalog.

By the way, both share the same pin count, 3 pins are left non-connected, according to the datasheet.
It is exactly the number of pins needed to add another pwm phase control to the chip, without changing too much the chip layout.
Sure thing, some pins may be shuffled, but it makes me still think that both parts should be fairly similar.


----------



## KedarWolf

I'm trying this on my X570S MSI board. According to a really knowledgeable guy on Winraid forums, it's the way to go on MSI X570S, X570 and B550 boards. From Aliexpress.

Edit: I'd get the programmer that comes with it as well, not use your existing one and just get the clip. It might be a bit different from a regular programmer.









7.02US $ 10% OFF|Msi Motherboard Bios Chip De Livre Queima Online Máquina Da Escova De Fio Msi Jspi1 Hot Swap Ch341a - Connectors - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## 1devomer

KedarWolf said:


> I'm trying this on my X570S MSI board. According to a really knowledgeable guy on Winraid forums, it's the way to go on MSI X570S, X570 and B550 boards. From Aliexpress.
> 
> Edit: I'd get the programmer that comes with it as well, not use your existing one and just get the clip. It might be a bit different from a regular programmer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.02US $ 10% OFF|Msi Motherboard Bios Chip De Livre Queima Online Máquina Da Escova De Fio Msi Jspi1 Hot Swap Ch341a - Connectors - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2542772


I'm pleased to notice that they sell directly the right programmer pin header, specifically wired for a motherboard brand, model.
It is far easier to operate and flash the bios when owning such adapter, especially when it comes to newer bios chip packages, which is nice.
The latest bios chip often use the WSON package, that is flat like mosfets, hence no space to fit the programming headers clips.

Still, i would double-check the wiring using the AMD motherboard guide, it has the programming panel header pins named.
Or trace back the pins to the bios chip, using a multimeter, checking if the pins match the datasheet.

The Ch341a is a solid cheap programmer, here is the latest software repository, that was advised in a previous post.
It is based on the NeoProgrammer software, that support reading and flashing 32MB bios chip size.


----------



## lampardrobi

Hi!

Not sure if it was asked before, but wouls it be possible to update the AGESA on my Lenovo Legion 5 BIOS? It currently has CezannePI-FP6 1.0.0.3c. Thanks in advance!
Rob


----------



## 1devomer

lampardrobi said:


> Hi!
> 
> Not sure if it was asked before, but wouls it be possible to update the AGESA on my Lenovo Legion 5 BIOS? It currently has CezannePI-FP6 1.0.0.3c. Thanks in advance!
> Rob


Why do you need to update the AGESA on this laptop?
Lenovo is not really user-friendly when it comes to update or upgrade things, outside of what Lenovo planned.

As far i checked, the last bios update for this laptop is dated to 09 Feb 2021.
I found some users that asked for bios mods, to fully unlock the bios and the memory tuning tab.
But as far i checked, the bios mods are behind a paywall.
Still there is a way to unlock the advanced bios tab, but the memory tuning is still missing.


----------



## lampardrobi

1devomer said:


> Why do you need to update the AGESA on this laptop?
> Lenovo is not really user-friendly when it comes to update or upgrade things, outside of what Lenovo planned.
> 
> As far i checked, the last bios update for this laptop is dated to 09 Feb 2021.
> I found some users that asked for bios mods, to fully unlock the bios and the memory tuning tab.
> But as far i checked, the bios mods are behind a paywall.
> Still there is a way to unlock the advanced bios tab, but the memory tuning is still missing.


The latest BIOS is 02 Dec 2021, and it is easily unlocked with a mod that guy made on Winraid, it is an .efi file that we just need to boot from a flash drive and it unlocks everything in the BIOS. The reason I want the AGESA updated is because every time I enable Memory Overclocking in the BIOS (even if I leave all the values on Auto) the system will refuse to POST and need a CMOS Clear to boot again. I was wondering if a newer AGESA would allow tuning the memory, or it is not related at all. I want to see what could I get out of this Ryzen 7 5800H with something better than 3200MHzCL20. Was hoping to get 3600MHz CL16. It does not support XMP profiles.


----------



## The Stilt

lampardrobi said:


> The latest BIOS is 02 Dec 2021, and it is easily unlocked with a mod that guy made on Winraid, it is an .efi file that we just need to boot from a flash drive and it unlocks everything in the BIOS. The reason I want the AGESA updated is because every time I enable Memory Overclocking in the BIOS (even if I leave all the values on Auto) the system will refuse to POST and need a CMOS Clear to boot again. I was wondering if a newer AGESA would allow tuning the memory, or it is not related at all. I want to see what could I get out of this Ryzen 7 5800H with something better than 3200MHzCL20. Was hoping to get 3600MHz CL16. It does not support XMP profiles.


Is the DRAM voltage even adjustable, because no IC does 3600MHz at CL16 with the normal 1.200V?


----------



## lampardrobi

The Stilt said:


> Is the DRAM voltage even adjustable, because no IC does 3600MHz at CL16 with the normal 1.200V?


I can change VDDR_SOC. Is that it? But even if it can't do 3600MHz, 3200MHz with some tighter timings would be great.

Edit: There is also VDDIO and VDDP voltage I can change.


----------



## 1devomer

lampardrobi said:


> The latest BIOS is 02 Dec 2021, and it is easily unlocked with a mod that guy made on Winraid, it is an .efi file that we just need to boot from a flash drive and it unlocks everything in the BIOS. The reason I want the AGESA updated is because every time I enable Memory Overclocking in the BIOS (even if I leave all the values on Auto) the system will refuse to POST and need a CMOS Clear to boot again. I was wondering if a newer AGESA would allow tuning the memory, or it is not related at all. I want to see what could I get out of this Ryzen 7 5800H with something better than 3200MHzCL20. Was hoping to get 3600MHz CL16. It does not support XMP profiles.


Thank you for the precision, appreciated, i supposed that's what you had in mind.
But i didn't find the full unlocked bios, i searched too quickly, i only find the request for modded bios, put behind a paywall.
I also found the keyboard key combinations, to be able to unlock the advanced bios menus.

Unfortunately, if the user that modded the bios, did not fully unlock and/or added the complete memory support, you can't still tune your ram.
To be able to tune your ram, you need to have access to the ram voltage option, alongside the timings options and the Infinity Fabric to RAM ratios.

So per se, the ability to tune the ram is not related to the AGESA itself, but it is related to how AMD and the manufactures configure the AGESA and the bios options.
Replacing AGESA modules with a mint ones could solve the issues, but it is not something one could do easily, unfortunately.


----------



## lampardrobi

1devomer said:


> Thank you fop the precision, appreciated, i supposed that's what you had in mind.
> But i didn't find the full unlocked bios, i searched too quickly, i only find the request for modded bios, put behind a paywall.
> I also found the keyboard key combinations, to be able to unlock the advanced bios menus.
> 
> Unfortunately, if the user that modded the bios, did not fully unlock and/or added the complete memory support, you can't still tune your ram.
> To be able to tune your ram, you need to have access to the ram voltage option, alongside the timings options and the Infinity Fabric to RAM ratios.
> 
> So per se, the ability to tune the ram is not related to the AGESA itself, but it is related to how AMD and the manufactures configure the AGESA and the bios options.
> Replacing AGESA modules with a mint ones could solve the issues, but it is not something one could do easily.



I can adjust the FCLK and the UCLK/MCLK ratio. It's is weird though, the Memory Overclock option seems like a soft fuse of some sort. When I Enable it, I get access to all the DRAM Clocks and Timings, but even if I don't touch any of them, and just have the Memory Overclock Enabled, the system refusees to post.


----------



## 1devomer

lampardrobi said:


> I can adjust the FCLK and the UCLK/MCLK ratio. It's is weird though, the Memory Overclock option seems like a soft fuse of some sort. When I Enable it, I get access to all the DRAM Clocks and Timings, but even if I don't touch any of them, and just have the Memory Overclock Enabled, the system refusees to post.


Do you have the memory voltage option?

It is the option you need, to be able to tune your ram.
AMD is known to lock or partially lock the memory support.
You can't run XMP settings, if the memory kit requires more voltage, than what the laptop stock memory bios voltage can provide.

What the maximum ram speed you are able to achieve, before not booting anymore?


----------



## lampardrobi

1devomer said:


> Do you have the memory voltage option?
> 
> It is the option you need, to be able to tune your ram.
> AMD is known to lock or partially lock the memory support.
> You can't run XMP settings, if the memory kit requires more voltage, than what the laptop stock memory bios voltage can provide.
> 
> What the maximum ram speed you are able to achieve, before not booting anymore?


If it is the VDDR_SOC than I can adjust it. I can't change any of the settings. As soon as the memory overclock option enabled, the system won't post. No matter the settings. Even all on auto, it just won't post if I save and exit.


----------



## 1devomer

lampardrobi said:


> If it is the VDDR_SOC than I can adjust it. I can't change any of the settings. As soon as the memory overclock option enabled, the system won't post. No matter the settings. Even all on auto, it just won't post if I save and exit.


Then you are mostly in the case i presented you.
Without proper bios and AGESA modules setup, it is not possible to tune the ram.
At least not easily, as it should be, unfortunately.

VDDR_SOC is the SOC voltage, not the memory voltage itself.
It is useful to tune, if you start to run high memory clocks.
But since you can't run high memory clocks, it is almost a useless option, the default should be 1.05v.

It is not an AMD thing tho, even if AMD is abusing of it.
Laptop manufacturers removed any possibility to tune the system, the hardware is hardly designed to run correctly.
So manufactures decided it was wiser to cut the tuning support for laptops.
Fearing having issues down the line, because minors changes would make the system run out of specs.

Last thing, i know there are tools to manage the AMD Apu under windows, did you try them to tune your cpu, power consumption, clocks?


----------



## lampardrobi

1devomer said:


> Then you are mostly in the case i presented you.
> Without proper bios and AGESA modules setup, it is not possible to tune the ram.
> At least not easily, as it should be, unfortunately.
> 
> It is not an AMD thing tho, even if AMD is abusing of it.
> Laptop manufacturers removed any possibility to tune the system, the hardware is hardly designed to run correctly.
> So manufactures decided it was wiser to cut the tuning support for laptops.
> Fearing having issues down the line, because minors changes would make the system run out of specs.
> 
> Last thing, i know there are tools to manage the AMD Apu under windows, did you try them to tune your cpu, power consumption, clocks?


Yes, I have tried many, they work alright, however this Lenovo Laptop already has a Performance mode that sets the boost liimits to 87.8W (I can push these to 100W PBP and 125W MTP but there's no point as it will be thermally limited) and the EDC to 110A and the TDC to 58A ( I can only go as high as 115A for EDC and 60A for TDC with the softwares ). STAPM limit is 45W, PPT is 54W these won't change. It's really the memory timings that I was hoping to be able to help me get some more out of this great CPU.


----------



## 1devomer

lampardrobi said:


> Yes, I have tried many, they work alright, however this Lenovo Laptop already has a Performance mode that sets the boost liimits to 87.8W (I can push these to 100W PBP and 125W MTP but there's no point as it will be thermally limited) and the EDC to 110A and the TDC to 58A ( I can only go as high as 115A for EDC and 60A for TDC with the softwares ). STAPM limit is 45W, PPT is 54W these won't change. It's really the memory timings that I was hoping to be able to help me get some more out of this great CPU.


Nice.
Well, i'm sorry to not being able to help you further, aside providing the explanation.

Even for us enthusiasts, that are not working with bios on the daily basis, it has become harder and harder to mod the bios.
And the people that know how to do it properly, are either behind a paywall, either they fear being DMCA by the manufacturers.
So, if you find out a way to unlock fully the memory options, let us know please.

I have an old Gigabyte laptop motherboard, with a modded bios, and the memory tab unlocked.
I can tune the ram speed, the timing, but i can't tune the ram voltage, so i'm tied to the clocks and timing that the stock ram voltage allows.


----------



## lampardrobi

1devomer said:


> Nice.
> Well, i'm sorry to not being able to help you further, aside providing the explanation.
> 
> Even for us enthusiasts, that are not working with bios on the daily basis, it has become harder and harder to mod the bios.
> And the people that know how to do it properly, are either behind a paywall, either they fear being DMCA by the manufacturers.
> So, if you find out a way to unlock fully the memory options, let us know please.
> 
> I have an old Gigabyte laptop motherboard, with a modded bios, and the memory tab unlocked.
> I can tune the ram speed, the timing, but i can't tune the ram voltage, so i'm tied to the clocks and timing that the stock ram voltage allows.


Well thank you for the help anyway. I hope one day AMD removes this limitation so their chips can run to their fullest.

Not sure if I'm allowed to post other forums link here, but this is the unlocker I used to unlock the bios. Very simple and straight forward. Unlocker


----------



## 1devomer

lampardrobi said:


> Well thank you for the help anyway. I hope one day AMD removes this limitation so their chips can run to their fullest.
> 
> Not sure if I'm allowed to post other forums link here, but this is the unlocker I used to unlock the bios. Very simple and straight forward. Unlocker


Yep you can, thank you, it is exactly the same tool i found, alongside of the keyboard key pattern.

But for you to understand, this tool unlocks the bios, using the hidden debug feature already included in the bios.
What you would need, as many other Ryzen users, is the ability to mod and replace the AGESA modules of a bios.
Which is why, it is way harder to remove, add features, options to the bios.


----------



## lampardrobi

1devomer said:


> Yep you can, thank you, it is exactly the same tool i found, alongside of the keyboard key pattern.
> 
> But for you to understand, this tool unlocks the bios, using the hidden debug feature already included in the bios.
> What you would need, as many other Ryzen users, is the ability to mod and replace the AGESA modules of a bios.
> Which is why, it is way harder to remove, add features, options to the bios.


Well I guess I'm out of luck for now. Thanks for your help and input anyway! Much appreciated!


----------



## minux33

Sorry to bother you guys,I'm trying to crossflash the k4's Bios into my asrock ab350 pro4 but im not sure what to do here "
flashrom -p internal -w filename.bin" because my bios isnt a .Bin file but a .41 one,should i just rename it . BIN?


----------



## Sentinela

Wrong thread, sorry lol


----------

